# The Weather Where You Live?



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2010)

Snowed all day yesterday and for most of today. Looks like we might have a shot at a White Christmas. 

Right now:

-7 C and light snow.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Snowed all day yesterday and for most of today. Looks like we might have a shot at a White Christmas.
> 
> Right now:
> 
> -7 C and light snow.



Keep it over there, Chris !! In Va. Beach it's 36 F and windy. No precip in
sight....

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2010)

ccheese said:


> ...No precip in
> sight....
> 
> Charles


You're more than welcome to some of ours, Charles...there's plenty (and I do mean planty) to go around...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 20, 2010)

Only 14C max here today and snow in the mountains, it's supposed to be summer down under.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2010)

-2 C today and heavy snow. We got another 15cm throughout the day and it is supposed to come back tonight and tomorrow with another 15cm.

The only thing that sucks is that we probably won't be able to see the Lunar Eclipse tonight.

And this thread is getting way to long, going to break it off...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2010)

Below freezing again today, around -2C. Snow falling on and off throughout the day.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ...The only thing that sucks is that we probably won't be able to see the Lunar Eclipse tonight...


Same here...cloudy, raining and possible thunderstorms...

The interesting thing is that this eclipse is on the solstice and hasn't happened in hundreds of years and won't for about 90 more AND there's supposed to be a meteor shower along with it (Urseids)!

I am completely bummed


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2010)

Very Windy and almost 55F! This weekend was great too, did a little flying.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2010)

Rained in the morning....and cleared to a nice sunny day...21C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2010)

Bloody freezing. Hasn't really got above -5C today, been clear and cloudless though so if the lunar eclipse is around hopefully will be able to see it


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2010)

Right at 32F in Va. Beach, but very windy. I suspect, with the wind chill, it's about 28 or 29 F. The storm that pounded the west coast is suppose to hit us late Saturday. Snow is predicted.

Charles


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm up in the mountains of NW New Jersey so It's always colder here than most of the rest of the state. About 26F this morning which is the warmest it's been so far this week. Haven't gotten much snow yet, but we deserve it after the 3' we got last winter. My niece moved to TX and constantly posts on Facebook how it's 80F and sunny and misses the snow! Bugger off!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 23, 2010)

Supposed to get whacked on Sunday night with a big snowstorm. No worries, seen this movie before.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Supposed to get whacked on Sunday night with a big snowstorm. No worries, seen this movie before.



Some of that is suppose to filter down to Virginia. I hope they are wrong,
but we won't know til then. Temp at 1640 is 43F in Va. Beach.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2010)

Another really cold day. Dropped below -10C overnight, never much above -5C during the day. Generally clear skies all day with nice sunshine, some snow flurries later on though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2010)

Fine and Sunny day 32C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2010)

Another cold day, although milder than yesterday. Only around -2C. Clouds moving in with snow expected over the weekend, so odds on for a white Christmas apparently, although it will be white anyway as there is still snow all over.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2010)

35 degrees F and snowing.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2010)

Almost above freezing today. Sunny for the most part but cloudy over later on. Some chance of snow tomorrow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2010)

32F/0C and snowing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Today it was over 55F and sunny!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2010)

Started snowing about 2210 last night and it's still snowing. I'm guessing four to five
inches at 1010 this Sunday morning. Everything in Va. Beach, Norfolk, Portsmouth,
Chesapeake..... the Tidewater area... is closed. Temp is 30F/ -1C. 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2010)

Snowed like crazy all weekend! We have several feet outside. White Christmas baby!

Yesterday we had -22 C / 5 F, and snow. 

Right now we have -8 C and snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2010)

First real day above freezing for the past week. Bit cloudy but no snow, meant to be even warmer tomorrow so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2010)

20 degrees F and STILL SNOWING!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice sunny day but only topped out at 21C.....warming up though!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 27, 2010)

19 degrees F at 9am with an expected high of 26F today. Been snowing since the day before Christmas with over a foot dropped so far, and it's STILL snowing. 

Supposed to continue snowing thru today with winds between 20 and 30 mph.

We're snow bound.  No way I am tackling shovelling out a 180 feet long driveway! Wish I had bought a snow-blower! Thankfully power lines are still up and no trees down.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2010)

Lots of snow in Va. Beach, Va. Most unusual... the "official" count is 14 inches, but I know 
I have more in the front and back yards. The cars are buried ! Temp at 0935 is 28F 
so it's not going away anytime soon. Everything in the city is closed, except auto dealers.
They never close !

Charles


----------



## Erich (Dec 27, 2010)

may I suggest as health permits you take that heavy snow off the roof and windshield........

hey wheres the skiis ? time for a little cross country fun amidst a dead town

luv it Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shoveling sunshine..

50 degrees though


----------



## davparlr (Dec 27, 2010)

Rain has stopped! Should be in the 60s today. Golf!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 27, 2010)

kgambit said:


> 19 degrees F at 9am with an expected high of 26F today. Been snowing since the day before Christmas with over a foot dropped so far, and it's STILL snowing.
> 
> Supposed to continue snowing thru today with winds between 20 and 30 mph.
> 
> We're snow bound.  No way I am tackling shovelling out a 180 feet long driveway! Wish I had bought a snow-blower! Thankfully power lines are still up and no trees down.



novice snow shovellers Do it often and its no different then giving the drive way a quick sweep. When it happens here which it hasn't yet this year I'll probably do it 6 times at 20 minutes a crack .


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2010)

-12C at 7pm...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2010)

5C in Denver right now, 6C here in the Springs. Supposed to get a bit warmer later today. We've had no measurable snow this year. Yesterday I was outside with a sweatshirt. All that's going to change by weeks' end.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 27, 2010)

25F ( guessing -2C ) and flurries. we have no accumulation, only about an inch of snow which is a surprise. the whole eastern seaboard got pounded with a lot of snow the last couple of days. airports closed from washington DC - north.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2010)

Another mild day compared to what we have had. Around 5C, snow melting all over although there is fresh snow on the hills.


----------



## davparlr (Dec 27, 2010)

66F. Weather was great, golf was good, course was soggy.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 27, 2010)

From 9:00 AM yesterday to this morning we got pounded! 2 1/2 to 3 feet of snow, drifts 4 to 5 feet! Wind gusts up to 50 mph during the day! Wind chills in the single digits.

Biggest snowstorm that I have ever seen, and I've been around since Truman was president!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow interesting pics TO....fine and sunny here 29C


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't envy you , when the plow cleans the roads you going to be busting your ass TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2010)

Took me all day, yesterday, to clean the cars and driveway. Not as young as I usta be.
Today's temp is 28F, so the snow isn't going anywhere soon. Schools closed, city offices
closed, even trash pick-up is postponed. The Tidewater area has shut down !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 28, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Wow interesting pics TO....fine and sunny here 29C



Don't rub it in Wayne! 



pbfoot said:


> Don't envy you , when the plow cleans the roads you going to be busting your ass TO



No pb, my two strong, young, athletic sons are going to be busting their asses! 

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2010)

Load of snow you got there TO! Apparently that storm cycle is going to hit here at some point in the next week or so. We could do with it with another mild day today with rain and no snow.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 28, 2010)

We got between 32 and 34 inches of snow the other night. Drifts anywhere between 3 and 5 feet. Wind gusts close to 60MPH. Temp has been hovering around 24degrees. 

I heard they called "A state of Emergency." meaning stay off the damn roads unless its an emergency. If its going to snow then this is the way is should be done. If its going to snow then this is the way is should be done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2010)

Fine and sunny again today 31C....

...tomorrow and Friday gonna be real HOT....forecast is for 39C and 43C respectively..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2010)

Another mild day of rain. When is the snow getting back


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2010)

freakin' hottie today....39.6C thats 103.3f, for all you guys on the other side of the world freezing your [email protected] off...


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2010)

Big melt! mid 40s today and into the 50s tomorrow, but back in the freezer by Saturday


----------



## P40NUT (Dec 30, 2010)

Snow Storm coming in as we speak. We're supposed to get 5-10" and the temp is going below zero.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2010)

No more snow since Sunday but it has been averaging -10 to -15 C every day. More snow expected this weekend I believe.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2010)

No snowfalls today . But it was a dark and grey day.Quite cold with a temperature -6C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2010)

No snow, or rain, today. Cooler than the last few days so less melting. Some on the snow melt has now iced over so is pretty lethal.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice day to start the year 29C nice warm day..even had a little rain in the afternoon...brief though!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 1, 2011)

Bl**dy sh!t hot in Sydney


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2011)

The temperature got +1C. The snow here is melting.But clouds become more grey. The next snowfalls can appear as it was predicted.


----------



## v2 (Jan 1, 2011)

Was nice, sunny day. Temp. about +2C...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2011)

Had a white Christmas, and now we had a white New Years. Went outside at Midnight to shoot off some fireworks and it was snowing. Just adding to the ton of snow we already have.

Right now we have -2 C and clear. Supposed to start snowing again tomorrow though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2011)

Started snowing just before midnight, pretty much just dusted everything. Some of the snow still remains this morning.

Temps are 36F/2C at the moment under dark gray skies...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2011)

And its snowing again...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2011)

The snow is back, thankfully. So much colder at around freezing. Just flurries so far but hoping for more.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2011)

A very nice day, high of 61 F, today. Still lots of snow on the ground, but the sun
did a good job of melting it. Suppose to rain tonight, which should finish the clean-up
job.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2011)

Waiting for fresh snow.The temperature went down under freezing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2011)

Today we have had a high of -1 C and it has been snowing off and on. Snow is coming down righ tnow.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 2, 2011)

into the 40s today after several days of sub freezing (below 0F at night)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2011)

Another around freezing day with some snow flurries. No substantial falling snow yet though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2011)

Fine and sunny 26C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2011)

Another cooler day than we have been having. The snow should be returning again in the next few days, until then it is just cold and cloudy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2011)

Fine and sunny.....again.....28C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2011)

Another cool day. Finally this evening saw some more snow. Just a light dusting of around an 1/2 inch but still nice to see it again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2011)

Snow last night which turned to freezing rain early this morning. The streets outside are like a ice hockey ring. So dangerous the airfield was shut down. All work canceled, stay home, free day off from work.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

It started snowing a few minutes ago. Cold.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2011)

Updating...

The snowfalls are severe. Gonna to check it leaving outside with my dog for a walk.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2011)

Grey with some acid rain


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool, at 37F, with a slight breeze. No precip..

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2011)

Yodeling up and down around zero, windy, snow/sleet, yuck!
I want springtime NOW! *stomp!*


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2011)

Around freezing again today. Was up skiing today and there was some snow showers going on although it wasn't dumping heavily.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2011)

cracked 35C today.....fine and sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2011)

Temp in da beach is 30F at 1000. Snow is expected for tonight, only one to two inches,
tho.

Charles


----------



## Loiner (Jan 7, 2011)

The white stuff's back again .. damn.

Didn't know whether to post this in the weather thread or the 'what annoyed you today' thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish we had the snow.

Today it all turned to rain and the snow is melting away. Of course there was over 40 cm of snow on the ground so it is taking quite some time to melt. 

Today we reached 11 C! That in fricken January! 

I want cold and snow!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm second in that. The entire white stuff is melting.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 7, 2011)

....and here in London it's pis....er, precipitating down! 

10C though....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2011)

Another day similar to yesterday. So around freezing with snow showers, although these have been heavier today than yesterday. Probably 1/2 inch lying now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2011)

Past couple days we've had freezing fog...visibility sometimes less than 100 feet...temps averaging just above freezing.

It barely clears up in the late afternoon but then rolls in again as soon as the sun goes down.

Isn't this cold weather what we all think about while we're roasting during summer?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2011)

Overcast, 28C today even had a bit of rain ....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2011)

4 inches of snow overnight. A fair bit melted during the day but it is still lying, again another day of between -3C and 3C.


----------



## drgondog (Jan 8, 2011)

60 F in Scurry Tx but supposed to see some 35/25 for next four days and freezing rain, rain, snow..


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2011)

+4C at the moment. It's quite warm.Snow is melting all around. Not too much of clouds just some of fog.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 9, 2011)

25C tops today and wet, not going to get any summer this year.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2011)

Cold and windy. 27F at 1000. Skies clear. Snow yesterday, but just a dusting.

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 9, 2011)

Its 33F outside, and snowing. People are already freaking out about being trapped at home or not able to get out....it was almost 60 yesterday, people...the ground isn't cold enough for roads to ice over yet, and the bridges have more sand than my dad's golf bag.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2011)

Way to warm today.

We had 7 C and rain. Almost all of the snow is gone. We have some pretty bad flooding though. It rained 20l on Friday and quite a bit on Saturday. That combined with the melting of over 40 cm of snow. All the rivers are overflowing and the fields are flooded.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2011)

Was bloody freezing today. Clear skies and temperature never much above -5C...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 9, 2011)

about 30F and snowing


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2011)

+11C and snow is finally gone. Started to hate the stuff as driving was almost impossible. If it was for me, we'd go right into spring.


----------



## Loiner (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, ours has all gone too. Much better


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2011)

Still got it here. Got a little more today as well. Much warmer today though, so a lot of it has melted.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2011)

Temp in Va. Beach is 32F at 1825. Snow/sleet/rain predicted for overnight. N.Car. is
getting slammed at I post this. Guess we'll see....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2011)

20 degrees F and snowed all day, and it's still coming down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2011)

Rained all day today.....and still got to 24C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

Super sunny day....27C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2011)

10C today, all the snow has melted and none forecast. Bit of rain here and there, otherwise just cloudy and miserable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2011)

We continue to have fine sunny days mid 20's..


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 19, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> We continue to have fine sunny days mid 20's..



I'm on my way! 
Here, the temp hovers just around 0, humid, overcast, booooooooooring.
I want sunshine and dry roads!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> We continue to have fine sunny days mid 20's..



We don't. 

Felt like it was going to rain all day but never did, pretty cold at 5C and pretty miserable.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2011)

-15F on the thermometer this morning! With the windchill factor it is supposed to feel like -25 to -35F, and in northern Minnesota they say it is -50F with the windchill factored in.
Not supposed to get out of negative temp. all day today. Tomorrow, a regular heat wave, expecting +15F or so (yes that's a plus sign, woohoo)!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 21, 2011)

Not quite as bad in Chicago, 0F up from -3F this morning and expecting a tropical 9F later today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2011)

bl**dy top day, fine and sunny 32C


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2011)

Mid 30s for a low, 50's for highs. No rain or snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2011)

Another miserably cold day. Around 5C and cloudy, dank as well. Can't decide whether it is going to rain or snow...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Another miserably cold day. Around 5C and cloudy, dank as well. Can't decide whether it is going to rain or snow...



Smilar to the weather here. It was a cold, cloudy and dark day of the grey tonality. It was sprinkiling a little bit this morning.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2011)

Cold 21 F

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2011)

Cold here too, but only down to 25F. The snow predicted for this afternoon went
north of us [Maryland, DC, Penna] which didn't break my heart.

I hear the north west is really catching it....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2011)

You Guys need to come down to Sunny South Oz then.....32C fine and sunny....again!!!


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> You Guys need to come down to Sunny South Oz then.....32C fine and sunny....again!!!



interesting idea... in Cracow it's snowing now and -3C...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2011)

v2 said:


> interesting idea... in Cracow it's snowing now and -3C...



Welcome anytime Dom....jeez you can keep that "minus" temperature stuff...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2011)

Cold and raining in Va. Beach. It's 35f and breezy. From WashDC northward they are
getting slammed. NYC has 18 inches, and it gets worse as you go north. Guess NJ
really got slammed. How about it njaco and TO ?

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2011)

-3 C and pretty heavy snow.

Been snowing for 2 days non stop now.


----------



## drgondog (Jan 29, 2011)

65 and CAVU.. breaking out my 73 bumper stickers during Arab Oil Emargo - "Drive 90 and Freeze a Yankee"


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 29, 2011)

What a winter! I know many of you are having an equally trying one as well. We just had three days of strong winds and temps just above freezing, which cleared away most of the snow and reduced the drifts by more than half. I was going to go to the car wash yesterday and see what color my vehicle really is, when I decided to check the weather channel beforehand. The forecast was for snow last night [there was about 5cm when I got up this morning and today there was a major snowfall warning. It is coming down hard right at this moment. Every time we’ve had a fair amount of snow this winter, it has been followed by a day of strong winds which renew the drifts. Blah! Well, at least the longer daylight periods are beginning to be noticeable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2011)

Hottest day of summer today 42.5C..still 40C at 6.30 in the evening!

Another hottie tomorrow...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2011)

Tonite will be the second night of clear and -30! Supposed to begin warming up tomorrow.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 1, 2011)

Ice storm goin on outside right now. 17F according to Weatherbug. Yesterday? Yesterday it was almost 60F.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

About 12 inches being added to the 17 already on the ground. It's absolutely ridiculous the snow. I LOVE winter but even i'm getting annoyed.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 1, 2011)

Cold/snow/ice I don't mind in the least. Its the 60F-to-15F climate shifts (we're not still concerned with global warming, are we? Okeedokee.) that drive me nuts, combined with the idiot drivers who panic at the first sign of rain and insist on doing 15mph on the interstate that's been well-sanded and is practically dry from the tire friction of all the other cars that have driven on it previously. If you don't know how to drive on snow/ice, stay the eff home.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 2, 2011)

Rain, snow, sleet, freezing rain....we got it all.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2011)

Above freezing daytime temps for the next few days, then more snow!! My neighborhood Jack Rabbit likes to play on the snow drifts during the night and the tracks tell the story. It hops to the top, then goes down a steep overhang slope as slow as it can, then scrambles back up again. It continues on top for a few feet, and then jumps off to land in the deep soft snow. The tracks continue to follow the drift into the next yard and into the distance.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 2, 2011)

They made this storm sound like a future appocolypse , it was highly overrated IMHO


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 2, 2011)

It just caused a mess.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2011)

While you guys are suffering with the sleet and snow in the north-east, Va. Beach hit a
high of 72F today. All my neighbors had their windows wide open to take advantage of 
the good weather to blow out the house. I saw lots of T-shirts and shorts, today. It's
suppose to dip into the 40's tomorrow. Global warming at it's best !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2011)

Still rather warm down here still hovering in the low 30C's range...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> About 12 inches being added to the 17 already on the ground. It's absolutely ridiculous the snow. I LOVE winter but even i'm getting annoyed.



Sounds like over here in Germany. We have had some of the most snow in a very long time this year. Several feet on and off since December. 

Right now the temp is -3 C and heavy snow. 

Supposed to warm up to 11 C this weekend however and all the snow will melt away.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 3, 2011)

6F, sunny, and very calm. That's 20 degrees colder than yesterday, but the 30mph winds yesterday made it feel colder, at least at first. After being out there 15 of 20 minutes the cold really starts to seep through all the layers of clothes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2011)

Yesterday was 35 F 

Today was around 13F at its hottest.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty cold and cloudy for the most part, around 5C. Then late in the afternoon it rained really heavily (and really cold rain at that), which was unpleasant. At least it isn't a cyclone though...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2011)

Were suppose to get a big storm coming from the great lakes Saturday and another one next Thursday...with 2+ months to go.


----------



## tonyb (Feb 3, 2011)

Hot,humid and wet today,very un-Melbourne like.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 4, 2011)

Got another 2-3 inches last night, and its coming down again. With all the sub-freezing weather we've had since Monday, that's making the roads REALLY fun to drive on. 'Course, tomorrow its supposed to be 47F.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 4, 2011)

4 inches expected tonight. 

Then next storm is Thursday


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2011)

No snow here, but high winds (topping out at 130mph on the hills - where it also snowed). Thankfully none of the really heavy rain of yesterday, so just clouds and some light rain. Still around 5C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice sunny day today, a comfortable 27C...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2011)

Woke up this morning and it had snowed about an inch over night, continued snowing for most of the morning before easing off in the afternoon and beginning to melt. Around 3C all day.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 7, 2011)

Snowed last night. Snowing again now. Big Flakes. I'm about sick of this white [email protected]!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2011)

Got to 27C today but before it did we had thunder and lightning with 30mm of rain in an hour today....almost twice as much as the monthly average!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2011)

It can't seem to decide whether to snow, sleet or rain or whether it wants to be cold, bloody cold or bloody freezing. Currently it is just cold (>5C) with rain showers around.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2011)

We got about 4 inches of the white stuff in Va. Beach, Wednesday night, Thursday morning. Temps today went up to 37F so a good bit of it has melted. Still some on the lawns and cars that havn't been moved. Roads are clear and that's a good thing !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2011)

Overcast for most of the day.....only got to 22C


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2011)

Two days ago, it was 12 degrees. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 70. No wonder I keep getting sick.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 12, 2011)

A few more inches of snow early in the week and then some wind to rebuild the snowdrift out front. The Jack Rabbit was able to play again. Yesterday and today are very windy with winds of 87kmph [54 mph] and sustained gusts of 113 kmph [70 mph]. [Today's gusts may even be higher.]


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> It can't seem to decide whether to snow, sleet or rain or whether it wants to be cold, bloody cold or bloody freezing. Currently it is just cold (>5C) with rain showers around.



Very similar again today although at least it didn't rain/snow. Still grey and miserable though.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2011)

The strong winds have finally ended and the temps are a few degrees above freezing with sunshine. The hours of daylight are now just over 10 hours.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2011)

Back up above 30 today at 32.8c nice and sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2011)

Another miserable day in the North. Windy, rainy and cold. Perfect


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2011)

Supopsed to be 60 degrees Friday! 
Then it gets cold again.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2011)

Guess what? Yep, another miserable day in the North, more heavy persistant rain and cold. Snow on the way over the weekend though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2011)

Overcast and rained non stop all day only got to 23C....supposed to be Summer and like 40C?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2011)

Been raining since 3:00 PST and getting cold. 
We'll probably get a lot of snow in the mountains.


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2011)

On and off snow. Light blanket out on the ground. Temp 0 C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2011)

clouds around, sunny on and off all day no rain...24C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2011)

Another day of consistent rain. Thankfully though it is dumping snow on the hills so likely going to head up for some skiing at some point...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice Sunny day today...clouds gone 22C


----------



## N4521U (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice and sunny in Adelaide......
HOT over here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2011)

Still sunny over here Bill, up to 33C today!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Snowed twice this week and more to come before the weekend is over. -26°C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2011)

It has been getting steadily warmer and wetter. Although it didn't rain today. Now around 10C most of the time and all the snow on the hills is melting which is a real shame.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2011)

35C today..then the clouds rolled in and we had a spot of drizzle...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2011)

-30°C this AM with sunshine and light winds. High for today [Fri] -15°C. High for Sat. -4°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2011)

During the night the winds kicked up with gusts to 100+kmph and re-arranged the snow. The forecast is for snow for the next 6 days. Gad I hate global warming....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice warm sunny day today, quite pleasant. 22C


----------



## TimEwers (Mar 2, 2011)

Well suppose to be warm for the next couple of days then back to winter by end of the week. I hate this time of the year.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2011)

Clear blue skies and sunshine. Around 12C. Great weather to be out just terrible for the snow cover on the hills


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful Sunny day, 34C.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Beautiful Sunny day, 34C.


 
Very similar here except no where near as hot, only around 10C here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2011)

Rained most of the night and day....topped out at 24C had more than the months rainfall today at 85mm in our area alone, the city only recorded 45mm..! months average is more like 30mm


----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice, sunny day but temp. only about 0C...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting colder with rain and some hail today. Snow in the forecast for later in the week. Looks like winter is coming back just as spring was getting started.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2011)

Overcast and 22C rain is gone.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2011)

Strange day today. Started off cool but clear and sunny but really windy. Then randomly started raining heavily which then turned to snow before the weather returned to what we had in the morning before repeating the cycle...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice fine day again today 28C


----------



## LA2019 (Mar 11, 2011)

We got a little bit of snow this morning...Oh joy!


----------



## imalko (Mar 11, 2011)

Spring has come at last as it seems. Beautiful sunny day here today with 14C. According to broadcast tomorrow will be few degrees warmer around 18C with lots of sun. Love the spring!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2011)

Back to vaguely sunny again today. Although it was snowing on the higher levels (above ~2000ft)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2011)

Fine and sunny most of the day 31C...got cloudy in the late afternoon, expecting showers tomorrow..


----------



## LA2019 (Mar 12, 2011)

You fellow's with the nice weather...I loathe and disdain you!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful day today! Sunny, not a cloud in the sky and 60 F/15 C. Supposed to be even nicer tomorrow. 

Spring has arrived.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2011)

It sort of snowed all day. Only 4 inches at home but was getting on for a foot up the valley, was a 'fun' drive home from skiing...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2011)

Sunny and a few degrees above freezing for the next week. Mind you, an accurate weather prediction beyond 48hrs is a minor miracle around here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2011)

Light sprinkle of rain today, cloudy most of the day but got to 28C before lunch when the sun was out for a while...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2011)

Rained at home most of the day. Has been dumping snow on the hills though, must been getting on for a foot now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2011)

'nother fine and sunny day 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2011)

Better than yesterday's torrential rain today. Just cloudy with some sunshine, around 5C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

24C today with some high clouds...rain expected over the weekend..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice sunny day today with none of the rain that has been around for the past few days. Still chilly though at around 5C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2011)

no rain yet...fine and sunny 27C...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2011)

Another nice sunny day today. Still cold though at around 6C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2011)

Got to 24C, then the rain rolled in, been on and off all afternoon...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

48F / 9C and raining hard.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2011)

Overcast all day, looked like it would rain.... but no rain....22C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool and overcast again..19C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2011)

Sunny and mild today. Around 14C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2011)

Above freezing all last week, then Spring came and it's snowed 4 out of 5 days. Blah!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2011)

Got to 19.9C today mostly overcast....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2011)

The temperature about 0C. Some snow came down. But there shouldn't be any trace of this tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2011)

A bit cloudy today, little bit cooler than the last fee days at around 10c.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2011)

Cucking fold, windy and almost freezing again, after a week with nice spring temps around 10-15 C.
Oh well, as long as we get excellent weather on thursday, I won't complain. Bakken opens on thursday night.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2011)

Similar to yesterday but colder. So clouds with some sunshine but generally cold, less than 10C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful sunny day today 20C rather pleasant....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here in Orange County, its in the 80's, sunny, no wind.

A nice spring day!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2011)

We have been having very nice weather this past week. Sunny and about 60 to 65 F. Today it started raining, but stayed rather comfortable. 

Supposed to continue to rain till tomorrow afternoon.

Can't wait until Saturday though. Supposed to be sunny and 77 F. Going to bring out the shorts and sandals and have a BBQ party.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2011)

+16°C with sun and light winds 'til mid-afternoon. Was able to open some windows and air the joint out. Took a 1 hour nap after supper and it was good to feel the fresh breeze on my face.
10° cooler tomorrow and cloudy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2011)

Repeat of yesterday...fine and 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2011)

Similar the to the last few days. Periods of cloud, with sun and rain in between. Pretty chilly at around 10C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 2, 2011)

Temp cooled as predicted along with the clouds. The one bright spot.....the Gulls arrived today and began patrolling the steets for a free lunch. The question is, how did they know that the river opened up last week? These early Gulls winter on the West Coast and yet they always come right after the river ice goes. It doesn't matter whether it happens in Feb. or any time thereafter, they always arrive a week later.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful day! 21 C right now 70 F and sunny. Not a cloud in the sky. Got 5 racks of ribs all rubbed up and about to go on the grill!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 3, 2011)

Let me see....light Spring jacket on Thurs. Heavier jacket on Fri. and today, if I went out, a ski jacket would be right....to go with the 20+cm of snow we've had so far. It's still coming down
The up side is that it will all be gone by noon monday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2011)

21C today still fine and sunny not a cloud to be seen...


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 3, 2011)

Met an elderly afghan lady on the train when I was going home from the museum today.
We've worked together for a brief period of time, and I really like her and care about her.
She told me that she is going to receive the last cancer treatment on friday next week, after that she's cleared of cancer.
It just made me so happy for her, and it was so good to see her again, so it was hugs all over and happy smiles and ditto chatting!


----------



## Torch (Apr 3, 2011)

Yesterday in Denver 84degs, today expecting a couple of inches of snow, man this town is weird.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful day again today! 73 F/ 23 C. Sunny and wonderful. Spent the day washing the Jeep inside and out and waxing it up. Then me and the wife went down to the old part of town and sat at a nice Ice Cafe and ate some ice cream in the afternoon sun. I love this time of year.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2011)

Mixed day. A little rainy in the morning before brightening up to nice sunshine in the afternoon, around 15C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2011)

still fine and sunny 22C..!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 4, 2011)

Saturday - almost 80F!!!

Sunday - started off sunny, snowing and 34F!

Today - Sunny and 25F

By mid weekl we're supposed to be into the 70sF!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2011)

Fine and sunny yet again.... 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2011)

Another fine day here as well. Sunny, with few clouds, around 15C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2011)

Up a couple of degrees to 26C AND...............still fine and sunny!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2011)

50 - 75 today. Should be a pretty day.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2011)

Another fine day here as well. Around 18C.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2011)

Lookin' good in Va Beach, too. 63F at 1120 and going into the low 70's.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2011)

Reached 75 F today. Absolutely beautiful day. It was criminal to be at work!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2011)

Another fine day here as well. Clear and sunny with few clouds, around 15C again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

The Sunny days came to an end today...overcast and rained half the day....but managed to get to 24C...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2011)

Another fine day again today. Still around 16C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2011)

Overcast all morning and rained, cleared up some in the afternoon....only got to 16C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful day today. Today we had temps up around 24 C and not a cloud in the sky. Unfortunately I spent most of it driving up and down the Autobahn.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2011)

Windy and warm. The Crows are paring up and the neighborhood Robin is back and loudly proclaiming its territory.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2011)

Well the good weather finally ended. Was much colder today (was 20C+ yesterday). Today, the clouds came in and it rained for a large part of the day, temperature around 13C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 14, 2011)

Sigh!! Another of nature's pranks last night and early morning......25cm of snow. A winter wonderland and would have seemed beautiful if it wasn't Spring! Ah well, it has happened many times before. +6°C
They upped the snowfall amount to 30cm, but half of it has melted. Still, the ground is white.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2011)

24C today fine and sunny bl**dy beautiful day!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2011)

Much cooler than it has been recently. Around 13C and overcast.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2011)

+6°C and cloudy. Everything is white again today and there are worries that flooding will occur in some locations because the ground is becoming saturated.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2011)

Another cloudy day, with some sunshine, getting a little warmer at around 14C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

fantastic sunny day today 22C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 17, 2011)

-2°C and more snow. The evergreen's branches are drooping from the weight of it. Temps are below normal right across the country. I want to declare war on 'Global Cooling'.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2011)

Back up to around 17C today. Nice blue skies and sunny for the most part but clouding over as the evening came.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2011)

Got up to 25C today and then the clouds started rolling in....expecting some rain...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice today. 21C/70F and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2011)

Bit cooler than yesterday at around 14C. Was overcast all day with rain showers at various intervals.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2011)

Surprisingly gorgeous for this time of year, at 70F/21C. This is what it looked like this afternoon, a couple of miles from my house.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2011)

Misty and cloudy this morning but cleared up in the afternoon to be much like it looks in Terry's picture. Only around 15C though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2011)

bit of sun some cloud and some rain...21C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2011)

24 C and sunny all day. On the way home from the Doctors at 1900 tonight it was still 21 C.


----------



## Erich (Apr 21, 2011)

no complaints though only in the very low 50's F., snowed last night on the neighboring hills so there was a strong nip in the air on my 50 mile bike ride with a headwind for about 10 miles of the trip

good to be alive ! I think it's spring ?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2011)

Another day similar to yesterday. A misty start before clearing up in the afternoon for nice blue skies. Still around 15C.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 24, 2011)

Cloudy all day, got up to a humid 84F. Right now, its raining....severe thunderstorm warnings in effect, news was panicking on about quarter- and golf-ball-sized hail, high winds, developing tornado somewhere south of here, and I think the guy burbled something about the bubonic plague and possibly a swarm of locusts. Thunder seems to be going off right above our house right now....so, currently have a severe case of nervous beagles, and anticipating a high-speed toddler any moment now.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2011)

Fantastic sunny day today 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2011)

Another day similar to the rest of the last week. It rained overnight and remained cloudy for the morning and early afternoon before brightening up and becoming clear with nice sunshine. Temperature around 12C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2011)

Repeat of yesterday!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool with about 64 F and rain on and off throughout the day.

Supposed to be the same tomorrow with thunderstorms.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2011)

Relatively cool at around 14C. Varied between cloudy and sunny throughout the day.


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a lot of wind and rain in my area, but a possible tornado touched down in the Abingdon, Va. area.

I'm wondering how Aaron Brooks Wolters is doing ?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2011)

No tornadoes here, thankfully. Another beautiful sunny day here, around 15C.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2011)

We're ok Tom and thank you sir for your concern. I think there were two or three tornados. Glade Springs got hit the hardest. There were three deaths there. I have a friend who lives there and he said that he went out after the last storm past through last night and was awe struck at the damage. The truck stop at exit 29 got hit and the twister had strewn trucks everywhere blocking the Interstate from what I understand. I was awake through the entire storm. The lightning never stopped. Things like this will make you realize just how powerless we really are. Here is a link from Face book, it is a video of the damage in Glade Springs, Va.


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2011)

the south got creamed pretty badly, friend told me of the carnage and it was 194 dead this morn and it is well past 200 now.

west coast in Orygun: wind, rain and snow in the low 40's F right now this eve, maybe frost again.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2011)

Another nice day here. A little bit more cloudy than yesterday but still around 14C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 30, 2011)

Single digit temps and some more snow that melted by mid day. Warm up tomorrow and warmish for next week.


----------



## jjp_nl (Apr 30, 2011)

20C-ish temps all the way for the past few days mostly. sunny and all round great weather. Time to fire up the BBQ for the first time this year kind of weather really. Excellent for a national holiday kind of thing (Queens-day here today)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2011)

Well! We actually had rain today for part of the morning and early afternoon...remained cloudy all day top of 19C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2011)

Another great day here. Around 16C and clear blue sunny skies all day.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2011)

Overcast all day with a bit of drizzle in the morning..18C

That tornado devastation in the US is just unbelievable.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2011)

Agreed Wayne, its horrific.

Another beautiful day here. Clear blue skies and brilliant sunshine, around 19C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2011)

Threatened with rain....but it cleared to a noce sunny day top of 19C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 3, 2011)

Bl**dy annoying, neither sun nor rain, just dark couds.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2011)

No signs of rain here. Still blue skies and sunshine, around 14C. Seems like the warmest April on record is continuing into May...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2011)

Nice sunny day today 20C with some showers coming in tomorrow arvo....


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2011)

Bit of a mixture today. Was showery to being with before brightening up a bit through the afternoon and then torrential rain in the evening. Around 14C.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2011)

About 75F. Beautiful day, supposed to be nice here tomorrow as well. May try to bore some holes in the sky tomorrow morn.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2011)

Coldest day in 11 months only got to 15C and overcast...


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2011)

Was around 14C again today. Mainly blue skies and sunshine except for one short period of torrential rain which seemed to come from nowhere...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2011)

Overcast day today, but no rain...17C


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2011)

Another mixed bag today. Varied between torrential rain showers and bright sunshine. Around 12C...


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2011)

After two weeks of nice weather, with some quite warm and sunny days, it's been persisting down all week. Gone cool too - even put the heating back on !


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2011)

It's raining here in Orange County. In the 30 years I have lived here, this is the first time I can remember it's rained this late in May. The inland parts of socal get occasional thunderstorms, but not here.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 15, 2011)

Hey Sys, remember the SoCal "El Niño" storms back in the mid-to late 80's? Crazy storms dumped rain (even some snow), spawned tornados and ripped the beaches local piers apart in OC and up the coast. Couldn't blame the Whittier quake on it tho...lmao

We're getting heavy rain right now with low snow levels in the area, temps here at the moment are 44°


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2011)

Another day of mixed whether, generally overcast with periods of rain showers although not as heavy as they have been in recent days. Around 12C.


----------



## pbfoot (May 15, 2011)

Terrible weather here for the past 45 days, always overcast with occasional rain and hence the temp is lower ,


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2011)

12C and generally overcast didn't rain for most of the day but there were some showers later in the evening...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2011)

Nice sunny day today 17C bit nippy in the morning though.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2011)

Overcast again today, around 12C. Thankfully no rain today.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2011)

pleasant but cloudy day today.....got to 22C


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2011)

Another relatively overcast day again today with bouts of sunshine interspersed with rain. Around 14C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2011)

Past 2 days have been rather nice at 25C


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2011)

Cloudy with rain showers. Around 12C, pretty miserable really...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2011)

Wet [email protected] day today, lots of rain and wind, got to 18c though!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, sunny and pretty warm outside at the moment with the temp at 26 C. Severe Thunderstorms are moving in though. We even have a tornado warning in effect.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2011)

Not to bad today. Very windy with gusts of over 70mph. Nice and sunny though with temperatures around 12C/54F.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2011)

14C lowest temp in quite a while, plenty of rain and wind again today.


----------



## kgambit (May 23, 2011)

Had some heavy storms in our area last night. About 15 or 20 feet from the northeast corner of our back deck, there is a 60 foot white pine. During the storm it took a lightning strike. No damage to the house although a handful of surge protectors and fuses kicked off. The bark on the tree got blown off in a spiral from the top to the bottom of the tree. Here's the pic of the lower part of the tree:


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2011)

60 - 100 mph winds here. Around 10C with driving rain. Was great fun walking the dog today...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2011)

Thunder booms today, but no rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2011)

Overcast, bit of rain, bit breezy and only 15C...all in all a pretty ordinary day...


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2011)

Nice and sunny today, around 14C, with thankfully much lesser winds than yesterday. Could actually walk today without going flying...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2011)

Just to let y'all know, after the severe thunderstorms/hail/tornado's that rampaged through the DFW metroplex yesterday evening, we're all still here, safe and sound. Just without power. Got hit with some golf-ball sized hail, extremely high winds (guy across the street lost the top of a tree in his front yard, missed his house thankfully), and some very threatening rotating clouds directly overhead, but no major damage to the house. Kiddo is fine, wife was freaked out for a bit, but she's fine too. I have no idea about my computer, though, the battery backup didn't last too long (probably time to replace it). We'll see when the lights come back on. But anyway, just wanted to check in and say howdy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2011)

Good to hear you are safe and sound RA.

Mixed day again today. Rain showers throughout the day and pretty chilly at around 11C.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 27, 2011)

Rainy all week and more for tomorrow and Sat. Single digit °C temps until Sun. when the sun is supposed to return. The earthworms and nightcrawlers are hanging out on the sidewalks so they don't drown. Blah!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2011)

Rather cool all week, hovering between 14 and 16C cloudy, patchy rain...


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2011)

Patchy rain showers today, just wonderful. At least the wind has died down from the gales we had the beginning of the week.


----------



## ccheese (May 28, 2011)

It just finished raining, here at the Beach. Sun is back out and suppose to go to the high 80's F. Possible T-storms later today.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2011)

Mixed bag again today. Heavy rain showers separated by sunny spells. Around 12C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2011)

Today we got 31 C/87 F and blue skies. Absolutely beautiful day! Supposed to get some afternoon thundershowers though.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2011)

Another mixed bag. Around 12C with intermittent heavy rain showers...


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2011)

In a word, hot. Temp at 1540 is 91F, and no rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2011)

Started out at 1C this morning, a tad nippy...day turned out ok though high clouds and 16C


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2011)

Around 14C today. Mixed bag of weather, rain showers inland but quite nice on the coast with some sunshine.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2011)

Cooled off quite a bit today, compared to the previous few days. Only went up to 78F today, with a nice breeze blowing in off the ocean.
More of the same for tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2011)

Last two days have been perfect. Blue skies and little wind with temperatures peaking at around 27C/81F, hard to believe it was Scotland...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2011)

Gonna be around 17C today with possible showers....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2011)

It's raining in da beach... temp is 69F at 1110. Heard some thunder earlier, but that's gone. Good day or sleeping !!

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2011)

Back to the usual overcast and 12C/54F that we had before the two lovely days of hot weather...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2011)

15C today sunny with a few clouds around the place.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2011)

Same as yesterday. 12C/54F and overcast. Missing the 25C of the end of last week...


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2011)

62 F, thunderstorms brewing to the west, windy at 15/25 mph


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2011)

According to Weatherbug (the most accurate forecaster on the planet!), we topped out at 101F. In June. Can't wait to see what July/August/September are like around here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2011)

15C today cloudy with short periods of rain and sun....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 7, 2011)

H-O-T!!!! Temps approaching 100 Deg. F later today. Tar paved highways were buckling yesterday and it wasn't quite as hot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2011)

12C/54F and overcast, although today it actually rained for long periods...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 7, 2011)

HOT! Tomorrow might hit 97F at the Jersey Shore.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Officially hit 102 F yesterday in Minneapolis. 20 degree cooler today thankfully.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2011)

Cool again today. Around 14C/56F, sunny spells in between clouds and bits of rain...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 10, 2011)

The rain coming up from Montana finally stopped after 4 days and the pools of water on the lawn disappeared. The sun actually showed up this evening. The river is quite high and muddy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2011)

Cool and sunny today. Around 12C/54F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool yet sunny all day 16C


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2011)

A cool day for a change... high's suppose to be in the low to mid 80's (F). Rain forecast for Thursday Friday.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2011)

Similar to Wayne, cool and sunny, around 16C/61F.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 15, 2011)

Slightly cool, sunny, a few "sheep" clouds (Altocumulus), 15 C, light wind.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunny for the most part with some rain showers later on, around 15C/59F.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2011)

Too hot! Cannot wait until fall


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2011)

Morning was clear and sunny...afternoon clouds rolled in got a bit of rain got to 18C.


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2011)

very dark, cloudy and raining !!!! but this is England what did you expect ?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2011)

The animals have gathered, two by two, and the Ark has just completed its handling trials ........


----------



## Park (Jun 19, 2011)

40 c and windy and not much rain in the past year in south Texas.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2011)

Showers all day, moderate temperatured for the danish summer: 15-18 C, light winds.
And my edelweiss plants (I've got four) thrive on it. 
Am definitely looking forward to try and dry some of the flowers, they should be good for drying and decorating.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunny in the morning and then rain showers in the afternoon. Around 14C/57F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2011)

16C today cloudy most of the day, rain in the afternoon...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2011)

At 1320, in da beach, it's 91F. Bet we get a storm before the day is out !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2011)

Miserable. Pouring rain all day, around 13C/56F...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2011)

MMMMM gotta love tornado warnings.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

Typhoon outside right now.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2011)

That sounds unpleasant vB.

Another pretty miserable day here as well. Rain showers on and off some heavy. Around 12C/54F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

fantastic bright sunny day 17C.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

We've been having a lot of thunderstorms lately. Great to sleep with, but sitnks to drive in them.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunny in parts and then rain showers and a bit of thunder at other points. Around 15C/59F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Been raining all day and cold...dunno what the temp got to to...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2011)

Thunder's on the way, and it's incredibly hot and humid - somewhere between 27 and 30 C. *gasps*
Plenty of thunder and lightning has begun.

EDIT some hours later:

We had a wee bit o' water from above - and a little noise, too. 
According to Politiken. dk, we had up to 150 milimeters of rain in a couple of hours - that's 5,9 inches.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6vtTAzyAJY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3iyPGQOR4Q_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxQ5cuItm74_

And some photos from TV2.dk:






Frederiksberg, Copenhagen earlier tonight.






Toldbodgade, Copenhagen.






Unknown street, Copenhagen.






Copenhagen.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunny for most of the day. Some clouds later in the afternoon. Around 15C/59F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2011)

wet and windy today...14C


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2011)

Cloudy...about 75 degrees


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice and sunny today. Around 18C/64F.


----------



## javlin (Jul 4, 2011)

Hot! Hot! Hot! 91' w/heat index of 98' 

no cooking out today,beef stew w/bread/butter with extended family that's our 4th this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2011)

Another wet day top of 14c


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2011)

Pouring rain consistently until just now. The sun has appeared from somewhere now. Around 16C/61F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2011)

Not much rain today at all but still hovering arounfd 14C


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2011)

So far pretty day, possible thunder storms tonight though.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2011)

Cloudy for most of the day, with some more blue skies later on. Around 15C/59F.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2011)

34 C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)

Another ordinary rainy cloudy cold day.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunny for most of the day. Around 17C/63F.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2011)

How is this for TERRIBLE. I'm so ready for fall and winter


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2011)

bright sunshine, no bouncing with rain, hang on its sunny again, wait no now there are hail stones, and the back of my kitchen at work is under 3 inches of water because its lower than the ground level outside and some idiot decied to put a door in the wall !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2011)

Heavy run for most of the day. Around 16C/60F.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2011)

Still waiting for summer to arrive. Oh, hang on! We had it in early May !


----------



## imalko (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunny and very hot today, 36C.


----------



## javlin (Jul 9, 2011)

95/96' today w/heat index 105' and still no RAIN 4 months now with maybe 5" of rain


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

Hot separated by monsoons.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Overcast all day with some odd showers...and a bit nippy again 14C


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2011)

High of only 84...nice


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2011)

Bright for most of the morning and early afternoon before resorting to heavy consistent rain for the rest of the day. Around 16C/61F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2011)

Cloudy again...and cold only 12C today.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2011)

Very pleasant, here in Va. Beach. After weeks of temps in the 90's, we are seeing temps in the low 80's. No rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice and sunny today. Around 18c but getting thundery. Rain forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2011)

good start to the day but rained as soon as i started the BBQ's for a function tonight at work


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2011)

Bright sunny day, not a cloud in the sky, but only topped out at 15c though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2011)

opposite today overcast and raining half the day....13C


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2011)

Unusually cool the past week, even cloudy and occasional rain...typically this time of year the temps should be around 100 degrees with relentless sunshine peeling the skin off of unsuspecting tourists

At the moment it's 66 degrees...hopefully said tourists won't think it's like this all the time and decide to move out here by the truckload :/


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 17, 2011)

Warm and sunny, mid 80s, low humidity, no rain in the last nine days.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2011)

Sunny intervals with periods of very heavy rain showers. Around 18c.


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice, sunny day... 30C


----------



## the ace (Jul 17, 2011)

After Yesterday's flash floods, only mild drizzle.


----------



## javlin (Jul 17, 2011)

First real rain in 5 months over the last 2 days 1-1.5" 80-85' migth get alittle break on the h20 and electric bill next month.The only positive about the lack of rain is some sweet watermelons this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2011)

Another 14c day overcast with a bit of drizzle and the sun popped out a couple of times too...


----------



## rochie (Jul 18, 2011)

very wet, but not that cold


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 18, 2011)

Cold and damp with very low cloud early on but brightened up later with heavy cloud cover, got to about 11C.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 18, 2011)

HOT and HUMID!!! Temps in the mid to upper 90's the last several days. Dew point was 81 degrees yesterday. Normally I would go for a walk in the woods on weekends, but yesterday was too stiffling. I went outside last nigh to cook some Venison on the grill and have a couple brews and I broke into a sweat just raising a glass of beer to my mouth.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2011)

Overcast with rain showers all day. Around 17C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2011)

Still friggin' cold 14C yet again...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2011)

Miserable rain for most of the day, some of it really heavy. Now cleared up and should be sunny tomorrow. Around 16C/60F.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2011)

Way tooooo fricken hot!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2011)

same here 95f/35c humidity at 80% gimme fall or spring


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2011)

Needed more than Wayne's jeans, needed my long johns. Started with an overnight low of 10C and went down to 7C as the day progressed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2011)

Overcast for most of the day. Around 14C/58F, hasnt' felt like summer all summer, depressing...


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2011)

it should be about 105F out but nope.............a cool summer with wind and about 77F, cloudy


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2011)

In a word.... HOt ! Temps in the high 90's F all this week. No rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2011)

Overcast again for most of the day, with the sunny attempting to break through but not really succeeding. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 21, 2011)

its only 38c or 99f with humidity added its 50c


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2011)

Warmest day in 3 weeks! 15.9C It was a nice sunny day....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2011)

Overcast and pretty damn cold for this time of year. Only around 12C/53F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2011)

HOT AS BALLS! High 90's F and humid. And no damn wind!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2011)

cloudy and some rain....actually got to 17C today!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2011)

Yesterday we broke the record of 100F set in 1952. Officially, yesterday it was 102F

Today looks like more of the same..... HOT !! At 1145 it's 96F.

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Jul 24, 2011)

Sh!t loads of rain.......... No golf for the last two weekends....... what's goin on????????? Sydney is gonna wash away out Botany Bay!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

ccheese said:


> Yesterday we broke the record of 100F set in 1952. Officially, yesterday it was 102F
> 
> Today looks like more of the same..... HOT !! At 1145 it's 96F.
> 
> Charles



Hey Charles....sounds like a rather warm day there mate, better stay inside outa the rays mate! Not much fun down here when it gets to 44-45C (111-114F) in the Summer!

pretty ordinary day here Overcast and rain periods during the day topped out at 15C


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2011)

It's actually cooler today then yesterday. Right now it's 90F/32C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice and sunny today, some clouds and thankfully no rain. Around 15C/59F.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

Most of the day was hot, with temps in the low 90's F. Around 1920 the clouds rolled in and we have rain and a T-storm. According to the weather maps, this storm is moving east at 20 MPH, so it won't last long.

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 25, 2011)

109F today. That's 40+ days now of over 100F temps, and no rain. Roadside traffic update signs (the very helpful electronic ones that love to warn about slick roads while there's a foot of snow on the ground) were plastered with "severe drought" and "extreme fire danger" warnings. AC runs all day just to maintain 85F inside.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 25, 2011)

ccheese said:


> Most of the day was hot, with temps in the low 90's F. Around 1920 the clouds rolled in and we have rain and a T-storm. According to the weather maps, this storm is moving east at 20 MPH, so it won't last long.
> 
> Charles


it'll cool down tommorrow for you, its finished here nice average day at 85f/28c


----------



## javlin (Jul 25, 2011)

After almost 6 months with no rain 15"+ in the last 8 days.No water bill no electric bill Hooray.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2011)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Still bitterly cold, especially for this time of year. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 26, 2011)

18 days now without rain.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice warm sunny day, but still only got to 17.7C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2011)

Was chilly this morning but was a perfect afternoon, blue skies and sunshine. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

Satan rang the door bell asking if he could come inside where it was cooler.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Satan rang the door bell asking if he could come inside where it was cooler.


Yeah, I kinda figured that was gonna happen, since he left these parts not too long ago...

Been in the 100's during the day, not a hint of a breeze and not a cloud in sight, the sun just hangs in the dull blue sky while the hills turn various shades of brown and when you open the car door, it makes a rushing sound as the breath of hell wraps around your head and takes your facial hair off. At night it's been around the lower 80's.

Basically you're typical summer weather in wonderful Redding California


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got home from work and it's a beautiful sunny morning, a bit cool but the mist has burned off and it will be a scorcher. Shame I'll be trying to sleep through most of it


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2011)

another nice sunny day 20.5C possible shower or two tomorrow....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2011)

Back to the clouds and rain again today. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2011)

Came in cloudy in the morning and stayed...rain started in the late arvo and stayed, still managed to get to 19C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2011)

Relatively cloudy but some sunshine. Around 17C/62F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2011)

rain is gone...sun out again ALL day...18C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2011)

Similar to yesterday with a few more clouds. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2011)

23C today fine and sunny!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2011)

Dallas has had 32 consecutive days over 100 degrees. This sucks.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 2, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Dallas has had 32 consecutive days over 100 degrees. This sucks.


I'll think of you as I head to the beach


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty miserable today. Rain all day and only around 16C/61F...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2011)

Can anyone beat this? This morning they showed Monday's temp at 101, now it's supposed to be 105. crap crap crap.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2011)

Lucky you ...

Sunny spells with rain in-between, around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2011)

Raining!!!....all friggin' day 17C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Raining!!!....all friggin' day 17C



Exactly the same here, except only around 14C/57F...


----------



## MacArther (Aug 4, 2011)

Last I checked, somewhere in the 108F-110F range, scattered clouds, and little hope for rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)

More rain and 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2011)

Mainly sunny with some clouds. Apparently around 19C/67F although it didn't feel like it.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2011)

Really a pleasant day, compared to what we've been having (in the 90's). Today it's only 76F with a good stiff breeze coming from the West.
Rain is predicted for later in the evening.

Charles


----------



## MacArther (Aug 6, 2011)

92F at 9AM, with a projected high for the day of 107F.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah... good ole Arizona. Spent an August day in Flagstaff years ago, when the car broke down enroute to SDiego.

Today, in da beach, it's only 77F at 12:40 pm. Rain and T-storms are predicted.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2011)

Mixed day today, morning and most of the afternoon was cloudy with some sunshine. Late afternoon brought the rain again. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2011)

another 16C rather ordinary day overcast....some rain...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2011)

Right now it's nice out, only 76F at 0930. However, rain and severe storms are predicted for the afternoon.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2011)

Miserable outside, rain all day long, heavy at times. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2011)

14C down here too Hugh, but less rain!


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

lovely and sunny in Plymouth, bit of a cold wind blowing though.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2011)

Bit warmer today, around 16C/60F and with less rain, just clouds and some sun. Heavy rain and misery is back tomorrow...


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

Sun burnt today after a 3 hour walk with my Labrador's over Dartmoor.
Looks good for tomorrow too.

Cheers
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

More rain today, we've had our August average already....15C


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2011)

We are still in the clutches of a heat wave. Again today we will see temps in the hight 90's (F). What bothering most of the folks is the smoke
from the fire in the Great Dismal Swamp. In air miles it's not that far away, and a breeze from the west, or south-west will bring the smoke
to our area. This is extremely hard on those with breathing problems.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2011)

Heavy persistent rain all day long. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Readie (Aug 10, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Heavy persistent rain all day long. Around 10C/50F...




Its been glorious today in Devon.
Come south to the sunshine...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2011)

rain gone for the short term, nice sunny day 17C!


----------



## MacArther (Aug 11, 2011)

101 right now, but my room isn't receiving the Air Conditioning from the rest of the house....


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 11, 2011)

absolutely great 79f/25c no clouds haze light breeze


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2011)

Cloudy and a bit warmer than yesterday. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2011)

19C today rather nice day!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice and sunny today, with some clouds. Around 17C/63F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2011)

Dunno what the temp got to but it was a nice warm sunny day!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2011)

Was nice and sunny in the morning but had rain showers for most of the afternoon. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2011)

after a brilliant day yesterday it was overcast and rained most of the day...16C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunny with clouds for most of the day with some rain showers later on in the evening. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2011)

another rainy day topping 16c....suppose to be a sh!t storm later tonight....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2011)

Another weird day. Was nice for most of the and then come early evening it just starts pouring down with rain. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Another weird day. Was nice for most of the and then come early evening it just starts pouring down with rain. Around 16C/60F...


Doesn't sounf like you use much sunscreen


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2011)

14C today raining and cold!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Doesn't sounf like you use much sunscreen



Your right there Neil, pretty much never need it.

Today was weird also. Was nice for most of the and then come early evening (around 5pm) it just starts pouring down with rain. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2011)

Mainly overcast for the day bit of rain, a little sun now and then...16C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Mainly overcast for the day bit of rain, a little sun now and then...16C



Very similar here as well Wayne. For once it decided it would be the same weather all day long. Cold, overcast and with some rain. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2011)

Up to 18C today fine sunny day!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2011)

Very similar here Wayne, seems like were getting the same weather as you it is just our summer and your winter which sucks for us...

Sunny and around 18C/64F...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 20, 2011)

9pm, and its 101F outside. Blah.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2011)

today we had another beaut day, fine and sunny 21C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunny again today here, around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2011)

continued fine and sunny weather 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice and sunny today, around 17C/63F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2011)

Been in the mid to high 90s all week here with not a cloud in the sky until the early night Lightning Storms come in.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2011)

Around 14C/57F today. Was sunny with clouds for the most part with a heavy rain shower in the late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2011)

Rounded out the week with another fine sunny day and 17C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2011)

Still in the mid 90s today and very sunny. Probably will get another cooling lightning storm again tonight.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 26, 2011)

hot, hot, hot, blah, blah, blah.

I'm so sick of 100 degree weather. 106 today, 107 tomorrow. Geez.


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2011)

rainy and cold. Autumn has arrived a bit early.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2011)

Cloudy with some rain. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2011)

Same as yesterday....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2011)

We have a hurricane coming our way... 75+ mph wind and 5-10 inches of rain..... great


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2011)

Hurricane "Irene" should be here (Va. Beach) around 1800 EST. Lots of wind and rain.

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2011)

Keep your heads down, H and Charles...hope that your loved ones and yourselves are out of harm's way

And that goes for Chris and all the members over there on the East Cost!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2011)

Cloudy and cool today with some spots of rain. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2011)

State of Emergency just declared for the state of New Jersey


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2011)

Hell has opened for business in New Jersey.

I just got back from a 30+ hour deployment with our CART team for evacuees from other counties. Just had a tornado come through town and a watch in effect until 5am. I'm resting before going back out probably about 7-8am. Its a thrill ride around here. I seen rain drops originate in Delaware fly sideways and land in New Jersey! We're having our own little Katrina here.

Earthquakes
Hurricanes
Tornados

BRING IT ON!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2011)

There is some loose power line cause of the hurricane that is making the power flicker and its the most annoying thing ever  

This storms the size of Europe, we have 30 mph winds (Expected to be 65 to 75mph early in the morning) with nearly 2 inches of rain an hour. 

As Hurricane Irene prepares to batter the East Coast, federal disaster officials have warned that Internet outages could force people to interact with other people for the first time in years. Residents are bracing themselves for the horror of awkward silences unwanted eye contact. FEMA has advised: “Be prepared. Write down possible topics to talk about in advance: zombies, movies, etc... Remember, a conversation is basically a series of Facebook updates strung together


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope you guys are safe!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2011)

Worst -so far - is over. No evacuations at the moment but massive flooding all around the area. We're on stand-down at the momement as there are no evacuations fromour immediate area - yet. We still have 5,000 evacuees from the shore with 1,100 housed in my area at Rowan College. We've set up our Animal Relief Shelters and have a few pets incuding an iguana but otherwise calm so far. I'm on stand-by. Irene made landfall at Little Egg Harbour, first time since 1903 a hurricane made landfall in New Jersey.

Hope Steve made it ok. He's along the shore.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2011)

Stay safe guys!

Very windy here too but nothing like a Hurricane. Cloudy, cold and miserable, with some rain. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Readie (Aug 29, 2011)

Sunny and warm in Gods chosen county.


----------



## Erich (Aug 29, 2011)

totally Bitchin here, will go out in the breeze to ride another 25 miles soon enough. I see the revolving bitch is in Canada squirming her way into nothingness


----------



## Readie (Aug 29, 2011)

Erich said:


> totally Bitchin here, will go out in the breeze to ride another 25 miles soon enough. I see the revolving bitch is in Canada squirming her way into nothingness



Is Maggie Thatcher haunting the Americas ?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2011)

Cloudy and cool again today, thankfully no rain. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Cloudy and cool again today, thankfully no rain. Around 14C/57F...


What the heck, man...you guys ever going to have summer over there?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 29, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> As Hurricane Irene prepares to batter the East Coast, federal disaster officials have warned that Internet outages could force people to interact with other people for the first time in years. Residents are bracing themselves for the horror of awkward silences unwanted eye contact. FEMA has advised: “Be prepared. Write down possible topics to talk about in advance: zombies, movies, etc... Remember, a conversation is basically a series of Facebook updates strung together


Funny stuff H..................true, but funny


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> What the heck, man...you guys ever going to have summer over there?



By the looks of things, no. I need to move somewhere with warm summers and snowy winters.

Pretty much the same weather today. Cloudy with some rain. Still around 15C/59F...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2011)

A nice change from what we had with "Irene". Today is sunny with the temps in the high 70's. A good day to clean up the debris on the lawn.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2011)

F*ck global warming, global cooling is where its at...

Cloudy again with some rain showers, around 13C/55F. Coldest 'summer' in 20 years apparently...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice warm sunny day 22C


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2011)

102 today. Yuck.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2011)

Another cold cloudy day. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2011)

Got up to 24C today fine and sunny again!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2011)

Another miserable day. Cloudy and rainy for most of the day. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2011)

The town my dad worked in and grandma lives in 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k2eja4p_F0_


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

Got to 27C today before the clouds started rolling in...expecting some rain at some stage...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually managed a day with very little rain and some sun. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2011)

Apparently we a short storm last night....stuffed if i know, I slept through it....but today it was fine and sunny again 18C


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2011)

A pleasant sunny day. Temp is 80 at 1300, and not going to go much higher. However, rain from T.S. Lee is expected to dump on us Tuesday thru Friday.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice and sunny today for once. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2011)

21C today fine ans sunny but expecting rain in the morning....


----------



## Park (Sep 5, 2011)

Location central Texas. Yesterday north winds at 35 mph, hum 16% and 100 deg. on the west side of the tropical storm. Many bad fires out of control, the biggest has burned over 400 homes and 18,000 acrs 25 miles to my east headed south and it's out of control. A cool front has passed through this morning for the first time in four months bringing relief.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2011)

Back to sh*t as usual. Rainy and around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

That about sums it up down here too Hugh!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 6, 2011)

At the moment very cloudy and 82F. This afternoon we will get some of T.S. Lee and scattered T-storms.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually didn't rain much today. Was cloudy with some sun and around 16C/61F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2011)

Another hot dry day, temps around 99°F (37°C) with little or no breeze and light horse-tail cirrus clouds - no rain in sight :/


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2011)

It was raining this morning. Now , no rain but it's still cloudy. However some of sunlight appeared. The temperature about 20°C


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice today. The remnants of T.S. Lee bypassed us to the west. 78F at 0845. No clouds, CAVU !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2011)

It thought about raining for most of the day but didn't. Was mostly cloudy with a few sunny spells, around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2011)

cracked 17c at 4pm... reasonable day mostly sunny....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2011)

Clear and cold, around 13C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2011)

Rained on and off during the day, plenty of wind and scrambled up to 15C....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2011)

Rained pretty much all day. Pretty miserable and cold, around 15C/59F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2011)

107°F (41°C) today with a strong, hot wind out of the west...it didn't cool down last night and it doesn't look like it's going to cool down tonight, either.
It's 85°F (29°C) outside right now at 11:00 p.m.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2011)

Another 15C day without the wind and and only a bit of rain....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2011)

Around 15C/59F. Torrential rain in parts of the day, cloudy in others and sunny in others. Driving home from the rugby match was fun, in parts the road was more like a river, certainly a bit more interesting a drive than normal...


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2011)

about 30c and clear , too clear.... made taking pictures at airshow a real pain


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 11, 2011)

You guys with all the rain are more than welcome to send some up this way...stop hoarding it all :/


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2011)

Same as yesterday 15C cloudy, rain periods, some sun too!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2011)

Pretty much exactly the same as Wayne. Cloudy and around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2011)

Another mainly cloudy morning cleared in the arvo to fine and sunny and 17C...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2011)

Some rain but mainly cloudy. Around 15C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2011)

Cloudy...sunny....cloudy...sunny....couldn't make up it's mind 17C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2011)

Cloudy for the most part with some rain. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2011)

Top day today fine and sunny 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2011)

Relatively sunny with some clouds. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2011)

Same as yesterday but a bit of scattered cloud....and 24c again....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning was all right but heavy rain set in, in the afternoon. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Morning was all right but heavy rain set in, in the afternoon. Around 13C/55F...


How many days over 20 or sunny did you have?It looks like a bad summer is over


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2011)

Got to 30c today fine and sunny but very windy through the morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2011)

Was OK for most of the day but bucketed down with rain from mid afternoon. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2011)

Down to 23C today but sill a fine and sunny day!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2011)

Heavy rain for the most part, so pretty miserable. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2011)

Well it was cloudy today with scattered showers around 19c during the day, the top temp however was at 5am at 26C!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2011)

Cloudy with some sunny spells, thankfully no rain. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2011)

Rain.... off and on. It's suppose to rain for the next six days ! Temp is 72F, skies overcast.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunny, heavy rain, sunny, heavy rain, cloudy, showers, heavy rain, sunny, showers etc. Another wonderful day  Around 14/58F...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2011)

Actually a pretty good day in the South West, so good in fact that it's likely that tomorrow we'll try and get the last of our corn in. It might rain though...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 21, 2011)

wind.........wind................oh and more wind........... Alberta is turning into Kansas


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2011)

Got up to 28C today mostly sunny bit of cloud...got fairly windy in the afternoon though..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2011)

Cloudy with some spells of sunshine. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2011)

Overcast most of the day so it only got to 15c


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2011)

Overcast here too, threat of rain 60 percent. Temp, at 12:15 pm is 73F...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2011)

Back to miserable rain again. Rained for most of the day but brightened up in the afternoon. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2011)

Rain, rain and more rain. It's been raining since Thursday, and suppose to continue thru Tuesday. Everything is soaked and/or water-logged. Temp at 0900 is 70F.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice sunny day today, around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2011)

looking out the window looks like it's gonna be a real nice day today fine and sunny...


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

rain since it is fall now..and then it next thing you know the snow will be flying


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2011)

Overcast for the most part. around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2011)

plenty of wind and some rain but managed to get to 21C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice and sunny today. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2011)

Todays weather.....15C


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks almost as grey and heavy a downpour as we usually moan about Wayne; here today in central UK, it's near cloudless and high 20's C - gonna be one of hotest Septembers for many a year ere'. Its bally hot, bally loads of lasses out, and I'm definately gonna sink a pint or two watchin 'eye candy', hoping for that cooling breeze - sorry gals for being less subtle.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 30, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> . Its bally hot, bally loads of lasses out, and I'm definately gonna sink a pint or two watchin 'eye candy', hoping for that cooling breeze - sorry gals for being less subtle.


Be very cautious , you never know whats under the trappings


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 30, 2011)

LOL, He'd have to have some humongus moobs to even think of getting me anywhere that far without noticing he's exceptional un-androgenous looks... and if shes got a little pouch/purse dangling of here waistband, it means she ain't wearing a skirt but a kilt, and why do people wear them, kilts don't have zips, cos' sheep/farm-animals can hear em' a mile away.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2011)

A nice, almost Fall day in da beach. Temp is 81F, no breeze, partially cloudy skies. Threat of rain is 30%.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice and sunny for the most part with a few clouds. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## DBII (Sep 30, 2011)

After 12 months of no rain and several fires, we had thunderstorms come through last night. The temp wil be back to the high 90 F in a couple of days.

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2011)

In a word: cool. Down to 57F, a good stiff breeze blowing and the clouds look like they are ready to rain on my parade at any moment.

Where did the summer go ?

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2011)

Mixed day today. Started with heavy rain but brightened up in the afternoon. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2011)

Been in the 40's F all weekend and clear BLUE skies today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

22C fine and sunny today.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool.... only 56F today. Very cloudy and light rain...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2011)

Periods of rain and periods of sunshine today, still not too warm. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 7, 2011)

Had a nice day, today, temp went up to 72F. Dropping for the evening, tho. At 1835 it's 66F. No rain in the forecast for the next five days.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2011)

Cold with some rain for most of the day, some snow on higher ground overnight. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2011)

started out cloudy with a drizzle of rain and turned into a real nice sunny day today 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2011)

Overcast with spots of rain. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 9, 2011)

27c and CAFB


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2011)

Overcast and cloudy again. Heavier rain showers today than yesterday, bit cooler too. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2011)

It's drizzling at the moment. Also it got colder. Just the Autumn has come.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 10, 2011)

Last Friday was pretty intense. High of 68 F, gusting winds all day, and then a massive rainstorm from 3pm onwards. I really chose the wrong day to leave my jacket back in the room when I went for dinner!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2011)

sun was out today got to 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2011)

Cold for the most part and cloudy with some showers. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2011)

Today it's raining..... just a drizzle or a light mist. Good for the grass seed I planted last week-end. Temp is 70F, and no wind.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice and sunny today, although bitterly cold in the morning and evening. Around 12C/54F when the sun was shining though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2011)

beautiful sunny day today...26C


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2011)

Very overcast, chance of rain 40%. Temp is 70 at 0950.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2011)

Supposed to be in mid 80's today then down to about 56 tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice sunny day today, although pretty damn cold. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2011)

rained all morning and overcast most of the day but managed to get to 22C


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 14, 2011)

A beautiful 48 degrees this morning. NICE!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2011)

Cold and misty in the morning but the sun burnt most of that off by midday. Still cool though, around 13C/55F...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2011)

A rather nice day in the mid 70's (F), but very windy. The sky clouded up and I thought we were going to get rain, but it blew over.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2011)

Overcast for the most part today, looked like it would rain but didn't. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice sunny day 19C


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2011)

A nice sunny but quite cold day with 7C. There was a ground frost in the early morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice sunny day for the most part. Cold though, around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2011)

Another great sunny day 24C


----------



## MacArther (Oct 17, 2011)

Still dark outside at 6AM in the morning...in the 60s right now, but I'm gonna wait until the sun is up before I go get the full weather forecast.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2011)

Cold and raining all day. Around 8C/47F, possibility of freezing temperature overnight, was a blizzard on the hills today, an inch or so of snow so far.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2011)

another super day at 29C expecting to go over 30c tomorrow....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2011)

It was 87 yesterday and it's only getting to 68 today! LOVE THIS COOLER WEATHER!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2011)

Rainy all day with some heavy winds. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2011)

warmest day in 7 months....fine sunny day 34.5C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunny for most of the day with some rain showers. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2011)

Cold and cloudy in the morning but later clouds became scattered and some sunlight appeared. The temperature about 8-10C.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2011)

Cold, cloudy and rainy. Between 8C/46F 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2011)

mainly a fine day with some scattered cloud and a shower or two....20C


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunny and 7C. Nakiska ski resort near my place opens today - earliest ever.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool, with some spots of rain. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2011)

Rained most of the day, with temps in the low 40's (F). Really a nasty day.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2011)

another top sunny day today! 21C


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2011)

Going up to 15C today, well above seasonal. Will need to get some yardwork done in time for the inevitable.....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2011)

Cloudy with patches of sun. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2011)

repeat of yesterday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2011)

Super sunny day today got up to 32C


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2011)

Raining ! Temp is 54F. One of those stay in bed days...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2011)

Cloudy and cool. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2011)

Rather warm today got to 34.8C and was windy at times too...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 5, 2011)

The inevitable has arrived. Yesterday was a high of -6 and snow. Sunny and zero today. Mountains are getting a snow dump - Woo Hoo!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2011)

Chilly this morning but mainly clear. Around 10C/50F although dropping to 3C/37F overnight...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2011)

supposed to have some rain today, didn't happen, had some cloud cover though temp got to 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2011)

Bloody freezing would about sum it up. Mainly clear, never really got above 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely fine day today 26C, good to be out on the road enjoying a great day.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2011)

It was a misty day today. There was a ground frost in the morning. Cold.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowing and I'm about to drive 300k in the crap.This is a weather camera view of what I can expect.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2011)

Around 10C/50F with really low cloud and rain. Lovely day really


----------



## MacArther (Nov 13, 2011)

In the 50s-60s all day, with reeeeallly dark storm clouds above, that only a few minutes ago decided to rain.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just got in after a 3 1/2 hour(normally 3) drive from hometown to worktown. In post #635 I put up a picture of the weather cam I drive by on my way to and from work. Today, about 75k north of there, I saw the remains of a head on collision. No blood on either vehicles airbags so here's hoping. 30 minutes later, 2 police cars and an ambulance pass by me to what I'm assuming is another serious accident back there. Road conditions are horrible in the pass and yet people are too impatient to get where they're going. I've been driving through this crap for 2 years and the snow doesn't bother me, it's the retards who think it's ok to pass on corners and blind hills. Sorry for the rant, but on the way up, I stopped at a rest area and talked to a buddy who was headed South....been 2 hours and haven't heard from him....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2011)

The next misty and cold day. The temperature 3°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2011)

bit brighter and warmer here.....nice sunny day 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2011)

Another day of low cloud and rain. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2011)

Another nice sunny day getting to 29C, currently experiencing thunder and lightning and a squirt of rain!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2011)

Another day of low clouds and rain, got to love the weather here. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)

Today was a beautiful day 71F/22C


----------



## MacArther (Nov 16, 2011)

65-70F today...but one of my room mates apparently had the _brilliant_ (sarcasm) idea to turn the heat on. Therefore, when I got back to the room, the ambient temperature was 90 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2011)

Not so good, sky full of F/A 18s protecting Mr Obama and couldn't see one of the due to low cloud threatening rain..............and guess what, not a drop of rain....................DAMN.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2011)

Morning was nice and sunny and was most of the afternoon but in the evening the heavy rain and high winds returned. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2011)

36c here today, with clouds rolling in....still waiting on the thunderstorms.....??


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2011)

Overcast and cloudy with spots of rain. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2011)

Suppose to be nice today. Clear skies, slight breeze and 72F. Rain is forecast for tonight and tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2011)

Cloudy and relatively cool. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2011)

100 guesses what I did 2 hours ago. 


Geo


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2011)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 183924
> 100 guesses what I did 2 hours ago.
> 
> 
> Geo


ha ha haven't even had frost yet


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2011)

We haven't here either, this time last year we got around 2ft...

Another cloudy day, around 9C/49F...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dawg hates snow.



I use this weather radar all the time in the winter. I have to travel through a mountain pass twice a week and whenever I see lots of pretty colors on it I start my trip earlier in the day. As you can see on the map at this moment, the town I work in is about to get hit. Already got down to minus stupid (-32)there last week at work.


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice 25C day today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

Aw man, I want snow!

Beautiful sunny day today


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2011)

5cm of snow predicted over night. Lots of pretty colors on the map. Early travel day tomorrow. 3 times last year I broke trail for the snow plows.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

Cold with dark clouds and raining...blah

Temps about 48°F/9°C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2011)

Cold, some snow flurries during the day, with more overnight. Around 3C/37F overnight, around 9C/49F during the day (but feels much colder)...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful day with a high of 69F. Could use more of this kinda weather.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2011)

21C today started a bit cloudy and cleared to a fine afternoon.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2011)

Still morning here, and only 47F. Expect the temp to go to 67 or so today. Partially cloudy, slight breeze from the south.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2011)

Cloudy and 13C/55F today, although it feels much colder...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2011)

24F/14C with a chance of rain


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2011)

10 C/50 F, storm's already here, the weather forecast promised gusts of wind of hurricane strength. 
I think it'll be a far from peaceful evening and night. 
I have cleared anything that can fly, from my balcony, recharged the Maglite, there's food in the fridge and coffee on the thermos - and I put some fresh batteries in the little radio that I've got; I'm ready.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2011)

46°F/8°C here, calm with high clouds

Be careful and stay safe, Maria!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2011)

I will GG - especially after I've just seen this:
Our big christmas tree by the local train station took off and landed at the nearest crossroads earlier tonight! 
Photo courtesy of my old school inspector, Jørgen Guldborg, who lives just nearby:


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful day here in Va. Beach. Temp at 1420 is 68F, quite sunny and very little breeze. A good day for working in the yard.

Be safe in that gale, Maria....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2011)

CC, I'm envious.  The weather where you live sounds wonderful. 
And I'll be careful, the worst is over by now, and the storm is slowly moving towards Bornholm - and Sweden as well. *cackle*


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunny at 14°C, BUT....winds 70 to 110 kmph. A might breezy.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2011)

Another cold and cloudy day. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 27, 2011)

15c with drizzle


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2011)

The high winds we had yesterday occured in Calgary too:

Wild landing in Calgary (courtesy Kevin Snaden) on MSN Video


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2011)

32c and cloudy at times, currently plenty of wind and some thunder rumbling in the distance....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2011)

In the mid 50's (F) and dropping. Also raining, sometimes quite hard. Tomorrow suppose to be in the high 40's (F).

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2011)

Around 7C/44F with patches of cloud. On and off rain all day, snow forecast for later in the week.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2011)

In a word, seasonable. Today's high was 55F. 

A nice fall day....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2011)

27C fine and Sunny today


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2011)

10C, sunny but windy day...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2011)

At 0615R it's only 37F, but it's suppose to be a nice day, in the mid to high 50's, plenty of sunshine and a very nice day. Maybe I can get some of these leaves off my lawn, today !!

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2011)

Cold, around 1C/34F with frost all over, some snow forecast on higher ground...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunny and clear today, the temps at 11:00 a.m. are 55°F/13°C with a slight breeze...

It's been a little bit warmer than usual these past few days, kind of nice, really


----------



## MacArther (Dec 5, 2011)

Snowing heavily...college canceled class today!


----------



## davparlr (Dec 5, 2011)

Cold. Brrrrr. 44 degrees F this morning. had to turn the heater on. Suppose to get to 65 today. Going golfing.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2011)

Pretty damn cold, snow flurries this morning and frost all day. Never really got much above freezing, 0C/32F...


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 5, 2011)

Rain, hail and gale force winds up here in Lancashire recently and still happening as I type this. Temperatures around 4/5 degrees Celsius. No snow or frost yet though - touch wood.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2011)

Cold here a few miles further south. Hail last night, and about an inch of snow earlier today. Been raining with more sleet and hail rest of the day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2011)

A little chill in the air and a light drizzle. No snow.....dangit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

Got up to 29C today with scattered clouds...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2011)

Cooled off considerably. At 0850R it's 47F. Expected to go to 52F today. Nice and sunny, tho...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2011)

Cold, snowed overnight with the possibility of more incoming. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally below freezing and a little snow , God Bless Global Warming , sorry about your luck if you live in Mauritous


----------



## MacArther (Dec 10, 2011)

It was in the 20's all day....and of course I don't have cold weather clothes with me (only a couple of hoodies, and two sets of long pants!).


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2011)

again bit of cloud, rather breezy at times but otherwise a pretty good day...22C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2011)

Bit warmer today, so the snow melted, still overcast though. Around 7C/44F...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2011)

20-30 centimeters of snow over night and I have a 2 hour drive to Prince George tomorrow, Xmas shopping.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2011)

had about 2 cm of snow for our first snowfall on monday warmed to 15c tues snow went away and now a seasonal 2c -5c no snow


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2011)

Got to 27C today but been overcast all day rather muggy....next hour or so we are gonna get dumped on with the rain band that is heading our way...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2011)

A bit on the cool side, today, temp is only 42F, with rain off and on. A stiff breeze out of the west, too. Temps expected in the high 30's tonight.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2011)

Cloudy with flurries of snow. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2011)

Overcast raining in patches all day...yet it was not real cold....22C


----------



## Readie (Dec 18, 2011)

Ice on the car, slippery roads this morning when I started work at 0600. 
Cold all day
Brrrrrr
John


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2011)

This was the condition of the weather and road to get to the town I work in today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2011)

25C and overcast for most of the day...heading upwards towards 36C for christmas day!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2011)

Been snowing all day. I hope it keeps this up until Christmas.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2011)

Warmed up again so all the snow has melted (or most of it, the rest is slushy ice which is lethal). Now overcast and rainy, around 8C/47F...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2011)

It was a very pleasant 62F today. I even got some things done in the back yard. Forty percent chance of rain tonight.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

Wet and 57F


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2011)

Very wet and 63F (at 1800R)....

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2011)

wet and 53f or12c and wet , I don`t even think Buffalo has had snow yet which must br some sort of record


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful sunny day today 32C!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2011)

Warm again today, snow is rapidly melting on the hills. Cloudy and rainy, around 10C/50F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)

Still wet wet wet.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2011)

5.8 quake hit New Zealand. Hope all are OK


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2011)

Snowed last night,about 14"s at my house,just love my Honda 828 snowblower....


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 23, 2011)

fubar57 said:


> 5.8 quake hit New Zealand. Hope all are OK



Christchurch again. Three today within a four hour period. More damage to the CBD and liquefaction in the eastern suburbs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2011)

Up another 2 degrees today fine and sunny 34C

Hope you guys in NZ are ok.....


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Canadian weather office doubts most of Canada will have a white Christmas. I wish I lived in most of Canada. Spent 30$ renting a bobcat to find my driveway again.








Geo


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2011)

It a cool 60F today in Va. Beach. Suppose to go to the high 60's but not going to make it. Rain predicted for the evening.

BTW, Geo... keep that snow in Mackenzie.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2011)

HOT! topped 39C today....you guessed it fine and sunny most of the day, however clouds rolled in in the middle of the day and pretty well dispersed as the day went on...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2011)

Cooled down quite a bit, after have two days in the 70's. Today it's 48F with 100 percent overcast skies.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2011)

Still 'mild' here. Cloudy and rainy too, around 10C/50F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

Mild and beautiful today.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2011)

It's 7:58 pm my time and it's snowing. We'll have a white Christmas after all






Geo


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool in Va. Beach, only 48F at 11:30. Sunny, no rain forecast.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2011)

Unseasonally warm. Cloudy and overcast around 13C/55F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

Colder then my ex.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2011)

Fine and sunny yet again...down to 24C


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2011)

Still on the chilly side.... only 49F at 13:00R. Sunny and partly cloudy...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2011)

Fine and sunny yet again 29C


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool again, actually, rather seasonal. Temp at 20:00R is 44F.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2011)

30c today as we head in to a HOT weekend....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2011)

Get cooler, apparently snow on the way. In the meantime it is just rain. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2011)

34C today fine and sunny, with more to come....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2011)

Cold and rainy for the most part. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 30, 2011)

Same here, plenty of rain and recently there has been a strong icy wind blowing. No ice/snow/frost as of yet, touch wood. According to weather forecast, around 6C.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2011)

Cucking fold, wucking fet, wucking findy!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Cucking fold, wucking fet, wucking findy!



Gee, Maria.... who pee'd in your corn flakes ? In Va. Beach it's a cool 53F at 20:30R...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2011)

COld and wet. I actually had to wear gloves in my office today.


----------



## Alte Hase (Dec 31, 2011)

It's 26C here in Johannesburg, South Africa. About 6/8 cloud cover, very humid, looks like a thundershower or two later on today...Been like this solidly for two weeks already, though most days it's been 30C. As nice as that sounds, the constant rain and humidity is not fun. The lawn grows so damn fast in this weather, I spent all yesterday mowing and as a by-product, mowing over and breaking the pop up sprinklers concealed beneath the prolific lawn...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Cucking fold, wucking fet, wucking findy!





So....that means it was Hucking Fot here !! 38C and climbing tomorrow!


----------



## Alte Hase (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow...38C: NOT FUN!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2011)

45F/7C here today


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2011)

about 2c here , too warm for my new year plans as the concert will be in a field of mud as opposed to frozen turf , so onto plan b , but I don't have a plan b yet


----------



## Lucke.stz (Dec 31, 2011)

summer here, so a lot of summer rain and very hot 36°C now..


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool, wet and rainy for the most part. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2011)

A very pleasant 63F today. Lots of sun and very little breeze. Most unusual for December !

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2011)

The temperature is going down. Some of frost has appeared and water in puddles is freezing now. But no snow though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2012)

hottest New Years day in 112 years! 41.6C today!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2012)

Another hottie 40.6 today but out our way it got to 42C


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2012)

A cold front is moving through our area tonight. Temps, in the morning, expected to be in the low 20's (F), and maybe in the teens.

I'm afraid it will do in my winter vegetable garden.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2012)

This tells you everything:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/living-water-31455.html


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2012)

4.5'C right now but at least the wind has died down 60 -80 mph gusts last 2 days


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2012)

Cloudy with some rain and wind. Snow falling at higher levels. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2012)

fine and sunny yet again....32C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2012)

Same as yesterday but with less cloud. Still around 6C/43F...


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 6, 2012)

60F and sunny. Felt like spring out. Its days like this when I love to have a job outside. It doesn't quite make up for all days of [email protected] weather I have to stand out in though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

Overcast and windy today, then some heavy showers in the evening but still had a top of 33C before the rain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2012)

...and today it only got to 22C, sprinkle of rain, cloudy and windy all day.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2012)

Around 10C/50F and mostly sunny with some clouds...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 12, 2012)

Rain

But it's almost the middle of January and NO SNOW YET! 

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 12, 2012)

Its been snow free save for 2cm spread over Dec and the temps are 5-10c thank you Global warming , this might be bad for farmers as the snow readies soil for planting and the level of the lakes will drop


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2012)

Mild... temp is 46F at 1000R. Going up to 52F today. Tomorrow we start a three day cold snap with temps in the 30's.

Charles


----------



## davparlr (Jan 12, 2012)

Sunny, in the 70s.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2012)

Cold again but mainly blue skies. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2012)

Last couple of days have been in the mid 20's with some cloud and some sun pretty reasonable weather...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2012)

snow thank god , its so depressing without snow


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

Fine sunny day, 37C !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunny, 36F degrees.....

And still no snow this winter! 

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2012)

Warmer, today, up to 44F. Skies are clear. Rain tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2012)

The temperature is 0°C and it's snowing at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2012)

-2C/28F with clear and cloudy skies, heavy frost on the way. Was -63C/-82F at 36,000ft on the way back from London though...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2012)

Cooler today, with rain in the am. Temp at 1930R is 38F.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2012)

Well over here.....fine and sunny 33C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2012)

Around 2C/36F today. Was sunny to start with but cloudy over later on and then we had some snow flurries in the evening.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2012)

Winter finally arrived (a few months late) with daytime temps close to freezing, heavy snow in the upper elevations and icy-cold rain here in town (occasional chunks of snow in it, too)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 19, 2012)

61F (16C) at the USAFA, Colorado Springs, CO, USA


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2012)

Day started out overcast and cleared by mid morning to another fine and sunny day, and 32C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2012)

Warmed up a bit. Around 4C/39F and cloudy with some rain showers...


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has been a (typically) wet day today over here in Lancashire, England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

another fine day at 32C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2012)

Around 4C/40F, mainly cloudy with some sunny spells.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2012)

Hot one today...38C minimum over night was 28C!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2012)

Goofy Texas weather

Friday - 78
Saturday - 55
Sunday - 74
Today - 60

Geez, make up your mind......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2012)

Another hottie...37.4C, but it is going to drop a few degrees for the coming days...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Wayne....this is the other end of the thermometer, -42C at midnight, Jan 19(late post,forgot my camera in my workbag)





Currently -3C and waiting to snow


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds a bit cold....well we had another top day at 34c fine and sunny...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2012)

Couldn't make up its mind today. Alternated between rain and sun all day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2012)

Same 34C day again...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2012)

Temp is 67F with a threat of afternoon rain.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)

mostly fine and sunny with some clouds 36C.....however now in the evening we have had some increased clouds and a sprinkle of rain.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2012)

Generally clear, with some clouds and rain showers around. Around 1C/34F...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2012)

A very nice day, temp was 62F at 1500R. Clear and calm. Nice flying weather...... CAVU

Charles


----------



## v2 (Jan 31, 2012)

nice sunny day and -15C now...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2012)

Cold snap again. Mainly cloudy with some sun. Around 0C/32F, no sign of any snow...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2012)

Cold as ****. Siberian Cold Front (that is what they are calling it) is coming through. Todays High Temp was -6 C and by Friday the High will be -14 C and the low -21 C. 

Nice snow outside though.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2012)

Better in Germany than here ! It's mild in Va. Beach. Temp is 61F at 1830R. Suppose to rain tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 31, 2012)

62F at the Jersey Shore on January 31st!

So far this winter about 1 inch (barely) of snow. 

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 31, 2012)

Its 7c here we've had less then 10cm of snow or 5 inches all winter , the lakes have no ice in them really bizzare winter , I guess its god bless global warming . 1 month til spring


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2012)

Been a dry and mild winter so far...just started raining a few minutes ago.

Temps today were 67°F(19°C) and right now (at 23:05), it's 50°F(10°C)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Its 7c here we've had less then 10cm of snow or 5 inches all winter , the lakes have no ice in them really bizzare winter , I guess its god bless global warming . 1 month til spring



That is how it has been here in Germany as well. Absolutely terrible. I need my snow and winter! 

WE have about 6 inches of snow outside right now and that is the most we have had all winter, hell it has only snowed twice this year. Average temp has been between 8C and 13C all winter long. Way too warm. This is the first really cold spat we have had. Temp is -10 C outside right now.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

We have just had the coldest February day in 5 years, just topped 19C and were in high summer.


----------



## v2 (Feb 1, 2012)

-18C at morning and -14C now.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice today, a warm 71F at 1300R ! Rain later today or tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2012)

Cold front is hitting here as well. Around 1C/34F at the moment but due to drop towards -9C/15F...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2012)

Raining and 52F. Clearing this afternoon.

I hear Denver is expecting 18 inches of snow and blizzard-like conditions. Hang in there, Joe !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2012)

Clear and cold. Around -3C/27F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2012)

27c today fine and sunny.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

Rained all day, top of 17C................................where the hell is summer.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 3, 2012)

100 years old temperature record broken here... -15°C in the city, -38°C in the mountains.... crazy ass cold


----------



## Torch (Feb 3, 2012)

Got global warming here this weekend, 12"s of snow. My Honda snow blower will be used....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)

climbed to 30C today but, then the clouds rolled in, some rain and down went the temp.


----------



## Torch (Feb 4, 2012)

Revised,make that 19"s of snow,thank you thank you thank you Honda snow blower...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2012)

Had -21C this morning, right now we have -14C.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 4, 2012)

It's was cold enough in my dorm room when I woke up today that I could see puffs of condensation when I was breathing out...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

going out to let car idol for a few hours and release all the CFC's I can find..... just love Global Warming . I'm sorry about all you guys living near sea level or places with no fresh water . Its 37f or about 3c and not a drop of snow on the ground


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Just got hammered about 14 inches of snow outside my front door. Had a snow day yesterday.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2012)

About -10C and snow coming down.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2012)

About the same here, and a stiff wind too.


----------



## rochie (Feb 4, 2012)

yup same here, wondering if i will be able to get up the hill from work later, do not want to get stuck at work !!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

You guys in the UK with the snow go driving please I need some entertainment on the news later


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2012)

LOL, Neil, driving in the snow is easier than most make it out to be...

Still cold although not as cold as central Europe. Around 1C/34F with some snow flurries...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> You guys in the UK with the snow go driving please I need some entertainment on the news later



They do the same over here in Germany, whenever they show news reports from the US and people driving around in the ice and snow. Just causing wrecks...

People over here know how to drive in the snow as well...

Anyhow current Temp is -17 C/ 1 F.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2012)

It's raining in Va. Beach. Temp at 1900R is a mild 50F. So this is what winter on the east coast is going to be ? For cryin' out loud, I have lettuce growing in my garden !!! Trust me, lettuce should not be growing outside in the mid Atlantic states, in February !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2012)

A little warmer but not much. Mainly clear with some clouds. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2012)

The high pressure area from Belorussia is still affecting the weather here. It was CAVOC all day long but the temperature hit -14C and is going down. No snowfalls.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2012)

Down to 22C cloudy with scattered showers.....it's feb...should be high 30's!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2012)

Similar to yesterday with a few less clouds. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2012)

Cooler than it has been. We've been enjoying spring-like weather in Va. Beach. Today it's only 47F at 1900R. Seasonal, I would say.

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 7, 2012)

ccheese said:


> Cooler than it has been. We've been enjoying spring-like weather in Va. Beach. Today it's only 47F at 1900R. Seasonal, I would say.
> 
> Charles


 Yep mild winter so far here in the backwoods of Western North Carolina. Only 55F today been running low 60's


----------



## ovichelu (Feb 7, 2012)

40 cm snow and -14C so wurger we are in the same pot


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2012)

Cold still and rainy. Around 1C/34F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2012)

Only got to 20c today and overcast......


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2012)

A mild 51F at 1300R. However, SNOW is predicted for Saturday evening, with an accumulation of up to one inch. I'll believe it when I see it.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2012)

Cold and overcast with some rain showers. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2012)

effectively same as yesterday....


----------



## imalko (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cold since start of February. Today it's "only" -8C in comparison with -29C few days ago. It's snowing with short breaks for over a week now. Can't remember when we had this much snow as these days.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2012)

Cold and damp with freezing fog.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be danged. Its snowin.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2012)

real nice 35C day today with some early and late clouds...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2012)

In a word, "seasonal". Temps on the mid 40's (F) during the day and the mid to low 30's at night. Chance of showers, today.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice sunny day today 29C


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2012)

was snowing all night, -5C


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2012)

Raining in Va. Beach, temp is 49F at 1730R.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2012)

Up a tad to 31c today fine and sunny again.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2012)

Rained all day yesterday, kinda dreary today. Temp is 43F at 0920R.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2012)

Past couple of days have been a bit warm...today getting to 39C normal Feb day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2012)

been up in the 30's overcast now with rain coming.....down in the 20's now...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2012)

Cloudy. Around 8C/46F. Occasional rain showers throughout the day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2012)

still waiting on that rain....had a reasonable sort of warm day with scattered cloud....


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 29, 2012)

-5°C and lightly snowing. Worse, it's traveling day to work and the Pine Pass is closed for avalanche control. However, it's better that they control it than to drive around a corner and find one. Happened to a freight truck last year and the road was closed for a day and a half.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 29, 2012)

Mainly cloudy with some sunshine. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2012)

26c today mostly fine, bit of scattered cloud...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2012)

Relatively cool and rainy for the most of the day. Brightening up later on. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2012)

Rain.... temp 50F. A really nasty day !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2012)

Cold but mainly sunny. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2012)

about 55F sunny, felt warmer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice sunny day 26C


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2012)

Clear, but cool. Only 41F.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2012)

'nother sweet sunny day of 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely and sunny today. Relatively warm too, around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2012)

same as yesterday but one degree higher.....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2012)

Cool, today in the mid 40's (F). Otherwise CAVU....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2012)

warmer again...out to 35c today.....expecting some rain after lunch tomorrow.....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2012)

Raining and very windy. Temp is 58 at 1030.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2012)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

Rather nice warm and sunny day today at 24C


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2012)

A sunny day here today - CAVOK . The temperature +17 °C.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 17, 2012)

w0x0f


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2012)

another excellent sunny day at 28C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2012)

Around -2C and snowing heavily here in Tignes. Should be a good days skiing tomorrow.


----------



## javlin (Mar 18, 2012)

A beautiful 75' out the beaches were packed Saturday and every hotel was a no vacancy!!I have not seen it that busy here this early since before Katrina.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

After all that nice sunny stuff...bit overcast, some drizzle only got to 18C today....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2012)

Back to a fine sunny day after a cloudy morning...23C today


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2012)

Back in the UK now. Really nice sunny day. Around 17C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2012)

overcast day but still got up to 25C when the sun slipped out in the afternoon...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice, warm and sunny today. Around 20C.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2012)

A tad on the cool side, this morning. Temp is 52F and clear.

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

Rained earlier this week and has been cold ever since.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2012)

31c and 32C past couple of days fine and sunny....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

A continuing sunny and fine period...today 28C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2012)

Weird weather today, varied from sunny, to cloudy, to rain to hailstorms and back again repeatedly. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2012)

Beautiful here today and the windows are open.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2012)

Another beautiful day in Tidewater ! It's still 81F at 1925 !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy to report another fine and Sunny day...28C


----------



## ccheese (Apr 16, 2012)

At noon in Va. each, the temp is 83F. Expected to get close to 90F today !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2012)

Repeat of yesterday...'nough said


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2012)

Fine sunny days gone...cloudy, some rain around 17C yesterday...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty miserable. Heavy rain for large parts of the day, light rain for the rest interspersed with some hail.

Around 6C/43F...


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 23, 2012)

We're finally getting summer. Its only four months late!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2012)

More clouds and rain 17C again!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 3, 2012)

A heavy mist early in the morning that turned into a cool cloud covered day.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2012)

Nice and sunny today and around 8C/47C, the rain returns tomorrow though...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2012)

Bit friggin' nippy past couple of days might have to put on a jacket.... about 4C in the morning and top of 18C


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2012)

Cooler and rainy today. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2012)

bit of sun in between the clouds but a fairly reasonable day at 17C


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2012)

Temp at 1950R is 64F with a very light rain. Thunderstorms predicted for late tonight/early in the morning.

Charles


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2012)

True Calgary weather for a day in May. Snow mixed with rain, high of 4C. Tomorrow and rest of week will be in the high teens and sunny.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2012)

Overcast with some evening showers.....18C


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2012)

Was nice and sunny this morning but turned to rain and sleet this afternoon. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## gumbyk (May 6, 2012)

Clear blue skies all last week, with a couple of light frosts.
Saturday and Sunday morning - cold, cloudy and light rain, only clearing up Sunday afternoon.
Monday morning? You guessed it - clear blue skies again!!

Maybe this should be in the 'things that annoyed you' thread...


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2012)

Cloudy for the most part with some rain showers. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## gumbyk (May 7, 2012)

Aren't you meant to be coming into summer Gnomey?

Another clear sky day today, just a few high clouds.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2012)

jumped up to 27C today...nice day....back to clouds and a little rain tomorrow...


----------



## BikerBabe (May 9, 2012)

Foggy, no wind, 10-12 C.


----------



## fubar57 (May 10, 2012)

Just finished snowing. Other places on or near this latitude; Edinburgh, Glasgow, Copenhagen, and Moscow. Did it snow there? I think not.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2012)

In a word, miserable. Heavy rain pretty much all day. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2012)

been getting cooler.....mornings at 4-6C tops of 17-18C not getting much rain though...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2012)

We have flash flood warnings out.


----------



## ccheese (May 15, 2012)

Rain and T-storms in our area, today... Temp is 73F at 1245.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2012)

Cloudy with outbreaks of sunshine today. Pretty windy too, no real sign of summer though. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2012)

Nice sunny day but bit cool at 17C


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Thursday....coldest may day in 25 years at 12.4C got to 17C today cloudy, bit of sun some drizzle....


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2012)

Been wonderful the last few days. Blue skies and sunshine and around 22C/72F everyday...


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2012)

A nice , sunny and warm day... 21°C. CAVOK.


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2012)

Cooler today with clouds moving in. Only around 17C/63F...


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2012)

Thunder,lightning and rain, 11°C

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

Cloudy day with patches of sun....16C


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2012)

Cloudy with some showers. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2012)

Cloudy today with some showers....18C


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2012)

We're under a tornado watch. They are actually telling us to seek shelter in our basements. Where the 'ell am I, Kansas?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2012)

rather nice Sunny day today...18C


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2012)

To my U.K. friends.







Have a nice summer.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

Cloudy, some wind and rain....15C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2012)

It's started to rain yesterday in the late evening. Still coming down.... bit it's quite warm.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2012)

16C today still windy.....still cloudy but no rain....so far!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 19, 2012)

HOT AS THE INSIDE OF STOVE!! 97 and 98 Wed. and Thurs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2012)

Started out clear got to 19C....and in came the clouds....the rain and more sh!tty weather on the way...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 20, 2012)

THANK GOODNESS FOR A/C!!! It's sunny and 98 F


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2012)

It was raining almost all day long with short breaks for going for a walk with my dog.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi from a very wet North of the South Island. We've had torrential rain here, which resulted in the back of my house and the garage being flooded! None actually got in the house since I was able to make a dam in the garage before the water reached the step into the house. I spent a couple of hours digging ditches and making dams in the rain to divert the gathering waters. All the drains down the drive had filled with dirt and silt and so the waters washed part of the drive way away! Have spent the last two days filling in holes and digging out water channels of silt.

We have a bank behind the house and water usually flows down channels dug for that purpose, but a misplaced pile of bricks by the next door neighbour diverted the water past the channel and into our garage! Needless to say the bricks have been moved! The road a mile from us was closed as well due to slips. Thankfully the rain has stopped now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2012)

Hasn't rained in a couple weeks...not a single cloud in the sky for days now.

Got up to 102°F (40°C) today but should cool down to 70°F (21°C) tonight, like it did last night.

Probably going to be warm again tomorrow...looks like summer is off to a good start...lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

Overcast with brief glimpses of the sun, bit of drizzle, 15C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2012)

Overcast today, around 13C/55F. Some rain showers around.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 26, 2012)

Took a nap after supper and was awakened by a loud boom of thunder. It was a lovely evening with temps in the 70s and light winds. I looked outside and saw a light rain falling in bright sunshine. Went outside and looked to the south where I could see dark clouds and hear the rumble of thunder. Dark clouds were moving in overhead and the wind picked up. The rain increased and chunks of hail came down, then the rain stopped, the wind dropped off and the sun came back as the skies cleared. This was all in 1/2hr.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2012)

No rain today, but day started with fog, clouds then the sun in the arvo...15C again.


----------



## Torch (Jun 26, 2012)

Another over 100deg day, setting a record here for heat and dryness... Colorado is on fire with over 9 of them,One has already burned 250 homes and is only 50% contained. We need rain bad.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 26, 2012)

Same here except for the fires. 15in(38cm) rain deficit for the year so far and 110F(43C) daytime high


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2012)

Started nice and sunny and continued like that for most of day. Rain showers in the evening though. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful sunny day but only topped 14C


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2012)

Supposed to go up to 101F today. 8:30am and it's already 85F


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2012)

Miserable and raining for most of the day. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## mikewint (Jun 28, 2012)

Send some of that rain this way. Soil is completely dry to 5ft(1.5m). No rain in sight. Temp today 112F(44.4C) humidity 16% about like the Sahara.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2012)

102 F (39 C) today with 70% humidity. Heat index was up to 110 F (43C)

Unbearable...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2012)

pretty wild morning heaps of rain and wind, again only 14C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2012)

Slightly cooler today with 97 F. Humidity still very high and muggy. Cooling off now with strong thunderstorms.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

Another cloudy day early rain 13C today...


----------



## mikewint (Jun 30, 2012)

I do have vague memories of rain, that's where water actually falls out of the sky, right? Clear bright sunny, 6PM and 108F(42.2C) Fireworks in town tonight but to hot to leave the house even at 9:25PM


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2012)

Right on Schedule, the last weekend of June brings thunderstorms with humidity and the possibility of lightning started fires :/

Daytime temps 83°F (28°C) and evening temps 68°F (20°C)


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 1, 2012)

Slammed by storms a couple nights ago. 99F here. 67 in Cali, my next destination.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2012)

More rain  Around 10C/50F...


----------



## mikewint (Jul 1, 2012)

Send that wet stuff this-a-way. Abit cooler 107F humidity stuck at 16%. Some of my medium sized trees showing the effects of water lack. Leaves starting to brown, just like fall


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2012)

67 in California?

Must be headed spmeplace like Lake Tahoe because it didn't even get that cool here last night!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2012)

*HOT!*

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty much overcast all day, no rain...top of 13C


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2012)

Apart from around 8 days in May, when it didn't rain and we got some sun, it's been hovering between autumn and winter here since 2007 .......


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2012)

Little drier today which is nice. Still only around 16C/61F though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeez....it was friggin cold today, sun didn't want to come out...14C again....


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

Hot hot hot friggin' hot damn hot F'in hot etc etc - point is it's HOT with no friggin' oxygen...(gasp...)

Swap you guys 10 degrees of warm weather for some bloody wind...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunny for most of the day for once but started raining in the evening. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2012)

Fine sunny day today but only about 8C at the moment....


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very hot today 100F/ 37C Plus a few strong thunderstorms.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2012)

Crawled up to 14C rather pleasant in the sun though...


----------



## Alte Hase (Jul 6, 2012)

Crept up to a very pleasant 18C but tonight its going to be around 5C, with a cold front approaching this weekend! brrr!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

Bl**dy abysmal again - wetter than a duck's Rs!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2012)

Bl**dy beautiful sunny day today but only got to 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2012)

Heavy torrential rain all day, miserable. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2012)

Suppose to be sunny to day but overcast all day....reached 17.8C


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2012)

In a word, "HOT". The official temperature (recorded at Norfolk Airport) is 98F. It's 102F at my backyard weather station. FYI, seven of the last 10 days have been 94F or more. Nine of the last 10 days have been above 90F. Oh... there's a 30 percent chance of rain late today. 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2012)

Thankfully not so much rain today. Still overcast though. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Alte Hase (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm really glad it improved in the Silvertone vicinity yesterday-Grand Prix was fantastic (though Hamilton/Button didn't do terribly well) and the weather was the best surprise of all.

It's forecast to be 16C today, it's midday now and clear skies, poor viz due to haze/smoke/dust and extremely dry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2012)

Overcast and Threatened to rain all day....so far zippo.... 16C


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pish!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2012)

Still overcast with some rain. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2012)

Strange thing here this afternoon and evening - a bright light in the sky, which is no longer greyish black, but a wonderous colour which I think is called blue. Must be an optical illusion .....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 11, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Strange thing here this afternoon and evening - a bright light in the sky, which is no longer greyish black, but a wonderous colour which I think is called blue. Must be an optical illusion .....



No mate, we just swapped weather patterns, you now got the blue sky and we got the dull grey and wet. It's just on 4C outside at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2012)

Cold, drizzly and generally pretty miserable. Around 13C/56F, great summer this...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2012)

Cold overcast day 15C today.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 15, 2012)

Temp is 82F at 1245R, CAVU ! Slight breeze, threat of T-storms in the afternoon.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2012)

Today (Tues) it's 99F in my back yard. No rain or relief from the heat in sight.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2012)

Relatively sunny today, with some clouds, around 13C/55F. Certainly makes a change from the rain we've been having although it still definitely isn't summer...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2012)

We have been on a heat wave for the last few weeks. Temps have been hovering at 100+ degrees F with very high humidity. Heat indexes have been up around 120F. We really need some rain...

On my way home from work today, it was a stable 100 F and very humid.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

friggin' cold here...cloudy steady light wind 13C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2012)

Well the rain returned with a vengeance today. Heavy and persistent all day long. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2012)

104 F today and no cloud in sight...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

another cold day, overcast, rain expected 15C...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2012)

Cloudy but thankfully no sign of rain around. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2012)

After that brief episode of sun for a couple of hours, we're back to what has become normal since the start of the year - rain, rain, and more rain.
I believe B&Q are now selling DIY Ark kits!
Apparently, it's thought the jet stream is going to move soon, back to its 'normal' position north of the British Isles, so we might get some summer weather in a week or two, which will also cool things down in central Europe.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2012)

Bit of rain this morning, cloudy most of the day....and 16ish C again....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 28, 2012)

HOT!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2012)

Finally cooled off a bit here, with Highs around 85 to 87 F. Still no rain in sight. We have had a serious drought going on for the last month and half. The Mississippi is dangerously low, making it difficult for heavy barges to navigate the river. The crops from the farms here are dieing away, and the livestock are running out of feed. They are starting to open up conservation land for the livestock to graze on. 

We really need some rain, and not just the 1/8" that we get from time to time, that then dries up in minutes because of the 100+ degree F temps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Continues to be cloudy, with a spot of rain and a constant high of 14C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2012)

Still cold here. Around 12C/54F. Sunny for parts today but clouding over later on. Rain due to return for the next few days though ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2012)

day started a bit chilly at 1C climbed to 15C and was fine and sunny for the day.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2012)

Around 1300 we had one hellova storm. It lasted over an hour and dumped almost four inches of rain on Va. Beach. If you go to WAVY.com | News, Weather and Traffic for Hampton Roads, Virginia and North Carolina you can see the 4 pic's I submitted to the TV station. The two with the Cox truck are mine, as are the two preceding it. Temp at 2040 is 79F and clear.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2012)

bit of an overcast day, supposed to rain and didn't...got to 17C !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2012)

Not too bad today. Sunny and around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2012)

14C today cloudy with glimpses of the sun.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 19, 2012)

*HOT !!!*


Wheels


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2012)

Cold, bloody cold. Sick of this years winter.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2012)

Was nice and sunny earlier but the rain has returned. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2012)

Mostly sunny 17C turning to showers tomorrow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2012)

Surprised! got up to 21C today and it was overcast with a few showers...


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2012)

Sunny and hot, with 41C today. We haven't had a decent rain for months.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2012)

Got up to around 17C/63F today. On and off showers with periods of sunshine...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2012)

Crappy day today....lots of wind and rain only 12C.....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2012)

Still cloudy and rainy here. Some outbreaks of sunshine but not many. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2012)

Cold and wet today i was out in it! 15C before the rain started....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2012)

Miserable. Heavy rain all day. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2012)

Here too. This is our fourth day of rain and T-storms. Temps in the mid to upper 80's (F).

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2012)

Overcast most of the day, threatened to rain but didn't 17C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2012)

My drive down south was sunny with clouds for most of it. Only started to rain as I arrived in Swansea (typical), around 15C/59F...


----------



## javlin (Aug 29, 2012)

Hurricane Issac about 90 mile to the SW attm about 20-25mph sustained I guess with gust was blowing harder I think at 5pm yesterday.If he moves N to NOLA then later today will be interesting.They say we had 12-14' tide surge going now which should mean Hwy 90 should be 100% underwatrer?On top of that we expect to 10--15" of rain and someplaces in excess of 20".


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Forcast for today is HOT, and getting hotter tomorrow and Friday. I'm tired of blazing hot weather this year, but it's still better than dealing with Hurricanes.


----------



## javlin (Aug 29, 2012)

Well parts of 90 and downtown Biloxi are underwater attm.Isaac is getting alittle closer by a N movement of late and starting to see some good 50mph gust often and more rain of course.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 29, 2012)

Javlin, Isaac is headed this way too. We have flash flood warnings until Sat. and they are predicting a major rain event for Friday. We could make up our rain deficit in one day which is not good. In addition our lake, Bull Shoals is the bottom lake for a chain of 5 other lakes going well up into Missouri. So all that water will end up in the lake. Last spring we saw lake levels rise 8ft in ONE day. We were out there moving the dock inland about every hour for an entire day.
We NEED the rain but....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2012)

Hot.
It topped 104F/40C again today and is still 97F/36C...


Wheels


----------



## javlin (Aug 29, 2012)

Right now Mike we are sitting at about 8-10" since yesterday seems like it should be higher .Just had a Tornado touch down a couple of blocks from my nephews house in Ocean Springs.The squall lines are still rumbling through and the one associated with the tornado was hammering the crap out of the glass on the south side of the house.It has been raining pretty much non stop(80% time)for almost 24hrs now and not expected to quit till tomorrow afternoon or night!!Had a 70mph gust in Gulfport the most around my house has been 40-50G and alot of those,alot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2012)

14C today some sunny periods but mostly cloudy...a spot of rain too!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2012)

Really nice and sunny today. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2012)

A fine sunny day today 19C


----------



## mikewint (Sep 1, 2012)

Well here in N Arkansas Isaac has not produced anything like the amount of wind or rain that had been predicted. We got around 3in(7cm) of rain and the wind might have hit 20mph on a few occasions. That's good and bad. We had hoped for a lot more rain to dent the drought


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2012)

another nice day just like yesterday!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2012)

Torrential rain when I left Swansea this morning. Been cloudy and muggy in London. Around 20C.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rain,....again.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2012)

Really nice and sunny again today. Around 19C/66F, makes a change from up north...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2012)

Early in the morning it seemed to be a nice and sunny day . But now it is cloudy and dark. It started to rain about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2012)

Another nice day here. Shame I was in lectures all day...

Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2012)

reasonable day some cloud...some sun 17C


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2012)

real nice sunny day 22C


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 10, 2012)

Foggy and there is a chill in the air, leaves turning soon...


----------



## stona (Sep 10, 2012)

Not great today but yesterday was glorious and I was at Duxford.







Spitfire Mk I and a clear blue sky,it doesn't get better than that,until it takes to the air with a Hurricane.






Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2012)

Mild and rainy today. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2012)

Cracked 25C today fine and sunny......rain expected tomorrow though...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2012)

Mixed today. Sunny for the most part with some showers in the early evening. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2012)

Reasonable day mostly sunny...16C


----------



## Elmas (Sep 13, 2012)

Sunny, about 25 °C, extremely windy from Mistral, 25/30 knt, with gusts over 35......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2012)

Overcast with some rain showers and some sunshine. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2012)

Overcast all day here, no rain...15C


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2012)

After the hottest summer on record, it's cooling off. Daytime temps in the mid to high 70's (F), night times in the mid 60's (F). We also has one of the wettest Augusts.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice sunny day, with some cloud approaching in the afternoon....21C today!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally some sunshine forecast for all week!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2012)

Yesterday it was raining almost all day long. Today it's a sunny but cold day. The temperature 9-14°C.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2012)

Much cooler in da beach. Seventy (F) at 1010. Lots of clouds, but no rain in the forecast. Wind is 10 knots out of the south.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2012)

Been overcast the last few days with some rain showers. Around 15C/69F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2012)

most of the day fine and sunny 20C


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2012)

Sunny and mild. Temps in the high 70's (F), no rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2012)

Starting to cool down here as well. Average day time temp is only around 72 F right now. Today we only had a high of 62 F. 

Supposed to get cold this weekend. We are on a Freezing warning this weekend, with temps supposed to drop to 29 to 31 F Saturday night.

Crazy to think that just a few weeks ago we had temps hovering between 95 F and 107 F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2012)

fantastic early to mid afternoon, fine and sunny......then the clouds rolled in and the blue sky was gone!

Got to 27C before the clouds though!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2012)

Sunny today although, pretty cool. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2012)

another day starting out pretty reasonable then overcast and some afternoon rain....17C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2012)

The rain has returned. Heavy showers on and off for most of the afternoon. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful sunny day today 22C....warmer tomorrow!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 25, 2012)

A night like last is why they call this place "North" Carolina! Mid 70's during the day, low 30's at night!


----------



## rochie (Sep 25, 2012)

36 hours of solid rain, all major routes closed due to flooding, 2hours to do 17 miles this morning on trip into work.
More rain to come for ,next 12 hours as well...... NOAH where are you ?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2012)

In a word, mild. Temps in the high 60's (F). Nighttime's in the low to mid 50's. Good working outside or sleeping weather.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2012)

Persistent rain for most of the day. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2012)

Raining, this morning. First rain in almost two weeks. We need it ! Temp is 65F at 1000.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice day today, sunny for most of the day. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

cold wet and windy


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

16C today some sun bit of rain cloudy....pretty average sort of day...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Foggy and going to rain again, so no outside finish shots for the F-8...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Raining here, too. Temp 68F at 1615...

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2012)

Coming down in buckets, every time I have work to do...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2012)

Very similar to Karl. Cold, wet, windy. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful sunny day today 23C!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2012)

The cloudiness moderate with the temperature 10-12°C. No rain coming down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2012)

started out with a spot of rain, cleared to a fine sunny day 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2012)

Rain showers on and off. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2012)

Today will be the reverse of yesterday started out sunny, the clouds are coming....gonna get a spot of rain! got to 20C


----------



## ccheese (Oct 9, 2012)

Still raining... third day ! Temp is 60F. Nasty and damp...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2012)

Typical shitty South Wales weather. Rainy most of the day with some heavy showers. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2012)

topped about 14C around 11am then went down from there....to 8C in the afternoon with high winds, rain and even some late afternoon hail!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2012)

Similar to yesterday but not as much rain. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2012)

[email protected] day today plenty of rain about the place...even some snow in the hills....14C


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2012)

Windy as hell this morning...should be a better afternoon


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2012)

The sun is shining.... oh happy day (reminds me of a song). Chilly in Va. Beach, only 58F. But.. the sun is out and that's different !

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2012)

Terrible today. Torrential rain pretty much all day, walk to Uni was pretty much through a river along the sidewalk. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2012)

turned into a fine sunny day at 20C....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 12, 2012)

Heavy snow overnight just down the road, we got buckets of rain again, cold and windy 12C and it's supposed to be spring. Forecasting 25C day after tomorrow.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2012)

0542 and it's snowing in the mine. Kinda fitting as yesterday on satellite radio I heard ole Bing Crosby singing his guts out about a "Winter freakin' Wonderland". With a lot of people learning to drive, it should be an interesting day.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 12, 2012)

When I was a kid there was the old "Casey Jones" kid's show in Minnesota, he did the song, "Valkin' in my Vinter-Undervear" to that tune!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2012)

Sunny today thankfully, after that there were some showers but much better than yesterdays torrential rain. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2012)

Up to 29C today rather nice day...warm and sunny!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Oct 14, 2012)

Around 10C.
Heavy rain : standard weather for an autumn here in Champagne.
Gives me good reasons to go search and cook mushrooms, have a good vid and a meridian.
I love rainy days !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 14, 2012)

Then you should come to North Carolina. That is pretty much all we have here.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Oct 14, 2012)

Hehehe !
Why not.
I'd'love to visit Charlotte !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2012)

Sunny for most of the day. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2012)

'nother sweet day today fine and sunny 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2012)

Was a nice day for the most part with some sunshine. Then the rain came in the late afternoon. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2012)

Fine and sunny 20C! real nice day....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2012)

Up to 27C today with some afternoon cloud and a light sprinkle...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep, beaudy day, just a whisper of a breeze. 23C is forecast today..... and tomorrow for Goff!!!!


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, so far today, we've had rain, cold wind, sun, warm and calm, cloudy, clear skies 

Currently we have nice clear skies and a warm breeze, but that will change soon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2012)

nother super sunny day up to 23C


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2012)

SNOWING.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2012)

Overcast today, some rain showers. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2012)

great sunny day topped 21C seemed way warmer than that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2012)

Last few days have been nice sunny days...got to 30C today..


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2012)

Grader broke down....waiting....waiting. -20c with about 4 inches of snow over nite. Bright and sunny right now. 10 hrs until going home time.


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Oct 30, 2012)

Last remnants of Hurricane Sandy going, going, gone. Cloudy, huge puddles in the street. We got about 3 inches of rain. A few tree branches down. After gathering the candles, pre-making sandwiches to eat cold if we lost power, and clearing the sump well cover so I could bail by hand if I needed to, we settled into pizza and t.v. last night and woke up happy we live 450 miles from New York City.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2012)

Cold and showered here and around 9C/48F, still warmer than home where it was snowing earlier in the week...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

had a fine sunny day today, 28C going up to 36ish tomorrow....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2012)

It's raining at the moment. The temperature about 5C.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2012)

Weird weather today. Heavy hail storms with some scattered rain showers and some sunshine. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2012)

got to 32C today but now overcast, lightning lighting up the sky, plenty of thunder and some rain in patches...the heavy rain has passed us by so far...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

The morning is nice and sunny, ease the pain somewhat of that it's Monday!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2012)

Clear and cold with some rain showers for the most part. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautiful sunny day today 31C, warmer tomorrow!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2012)

It has been misty for a week. OVERCAST. The tempearture 6/7°C during the day but it is predicted to hit 1°C at night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2012)

got to 36.9c today, warmest day in quite some time...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2012)

Miserable today for the most part. Showers for most of the day. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just spent the last half hour shoveling 3"/7.5cm of snow off my driveway/walkway to make room for the next three days snow. Temp: -13°C/9°F...Windchill: -20°C/-4°F.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2012)

day started out overcast...clouds disappeared and turned into a fine sunny day at 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2012)

Was nice this morning but mid afternoon the heavens just opening and have been deluging since. It is around 9C/49F and torrential rain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumped up to 34C today fine and sunny..


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a misty day. When returning home this morning the visibility on roads limited to 20-30m. The temperature hit -2°C.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got 2inches of rain the other day. And today is going to give that another run for the money. Easy way to figure out which downspout is clogged.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2012)

Bit clearer today with less rain, around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2012)

same as yesterday fine and sunny again 34C!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2012)

The forecast and I have a 380km round trip to pick up #1 daughter tomorrow. First chance to check out my new winter tires.







Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2012)

Bloody freezing, around 3C/38F, at least it isn't raining at the moment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2012)

Warm muggy day today with some showers peaked at 32C


----------



## mikewint (Dec 1, 2012)

By golly, I feel soooo sorry for you northerners. Dec 1 and it is 70F/21.1C, windy, sunny and I'm driving with the top down


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2012)

December 1st. Only 20 more days till the solstice and then SUMMER begins (gradually) ... .


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 1, 2012)

We've been getting hit with successive waves of storms...each storm packing heavy rain and high winds that are aproaching gale force and each is progressively stronger...the next one is bearing down on us now, should be in full force tonight.

In between each is just low clouds and drizzle...average temps are pretty mild, though


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2012)

Shovel, shovel,shovel.





Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2012)

Bit warmer today but not much. Around 5C/41F, cloudy for the most part...


----------



## mikewint (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor northernites, it is Dec 2 and it is 75F(24C) sun is shining, light breeze had breakfast on the deck in my shorts and T-shirt


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 2, 2012)

Geo - I _love_ that website. Every morning at 05:00 .... tax dollars spending I can buy.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 3, 2012)

December weather continues, got to 80F(26.6C), breezy, partly cloudy. Cold front coming in after midnight with rain and temp drop. All good things to an end must come


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2012)

Day 4 of the same old crap. Finally starting to widen the roads with the snowblower.






Geo


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 4, 2012)

Raining here today. First time in about a month. Kinda nice for a change!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2012)

Turned out to be a fine sunny day after some early cloud...29C


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2012)

It started snowing a few hours ago. The temperature is about 0/-1C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2012)

Was cloudy for the most part today, before having a rain/sleet shower this evening. Around 7C/44F...

It is snowing at home though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)

30C and nice and sunny!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

One looooong summer this year!  Waaaiiit! Or is it winter, one can never tell the difference between them!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice and sunny today. Cold though around 4C/40F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

down to 24c but still fine and sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2012)

Clear and cold here. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry...Fine and Sunny here again 28C.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2012)

Snowing all the day long. I like it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2012)

Up to 38.9C today with some late afternoon thunder activity...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2012)

The temperature about -5°C/-3°C with snow coming down.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2012)

Still clear and cold. Around 3C/38F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2012)

37C today with some scattered cloud, increased in the afternoon, expecting some showers....maybe...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 13, 2012)

Way not as hot as over there where Wayne is............


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2012)

Another cold clear day today. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2012)

Initially it was a clear and cold day this morning . But later cloudiness got 8/8 and started sprinkling. Now it stopped but the temperature is going down and should hit -10°C at night.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just finished shoveling 5" of snow to make way for the next 5" due to fall by night.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2012)

No snow today but cloudiness 8/8 with the temperature -4°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2012)

Well it has warmed up but that has driven away the blue skies and brought rain and lots of it. Now around 9C/48F and heavy persistent rain...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2012)

only got to 24C today plenty of cloud but no rain...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2012)

Home up north now. Clear and cold around 4C/40F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2012)

Cold and trying to snow all day here...it will probably stick to the ground as it cools down a little more tonight 
Today's high was 37°F/3°C and tonight's lows expected to be 30°F/-1°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2012)

Basically the same as yesterday, cloudy but slightly lower temp 21C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2012)

Heavy persistent rain all day. Still around 4C/40F so will of been snow higher up...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2012)

bit of scattered early cloud but cleared quickly to a fine day at 32C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2012)

Overcast again today. Some rain showers, around 6C/43F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2012)

Right now it is raining. Big winter storm hitting the Midwest tonight though. We are under a Blizzard warning through 1800 tomorrow. Supposed to dump quite a bit of snow on us and on top of that 50 mph winds.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's Seattle. It's fall, almost winter. It's raining. And will be for the next 2-3months.


----------



## bromhead (Dec 19, 2012)

N Dallas,,75 today,,30 tonight,,charming


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2012)

Clearing scattered cloud, to a fine day 24C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2012)

Heavy rain and high winds all day. Was going to go skiing tomorrow but looks like it will be gusting 50mph+ so not worth it. Around 5C/39F...


----------



## RAGMAN (Dec 20, 2012)

snowed on the west coast of canada we got 4 inches of snow in a day crazy drivers with summer tires made for scary driving around here now its raining thankfully n melting the snow away (5C here too)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2012)

Been heavy snow all day, and on top of that the wind is howling at 45 mph sustained, and 55 mph gust. Total blizzard outside.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Been heavy snow all day, and on top of that the wind is howling at 45 mph sustained, and 55 mph gust. Total blizzard outside.


I was going to post about the cold rain we're getting, with snow mixed in (really snowing hard in the higher elevations) but seeing what you're getting, I'll just be happy with what we got


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2012)

No change here for the past 382 days, except I've now spotted three Arks floating past ....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2012)

Heavy rain and heavy winds. Generally miserable, around 6C/42F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Hottest day in 2 years here...42C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2012)

Bit warmer today and slightly drier, still windy with some rain showers around. Temperature around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

After yesterday's sizzler....back to 25C today


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2013)

40C today.....hotter tomorrow!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2013)

9C/49F and rain showers all day. Pretty miserable really...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 3, 2013)

Stinking hot, but not as hot as Wayne with his 44C today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2013)

One degree higher Vic, hit 45C this afternoon, that is 113F , 4th hottest day on record, behind 45.7, 45.9 and the biggie of 46.1 back in January 1939...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2013)

Still around 10C/50F. Slightly less rain than yesterday which is a blessing...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2013)

back to 34.8C fine and hot day, yet again...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally a clear day for the most part. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2013)

Another hottie...41.6C supposed to drop back to more reasonable temps for the next week...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 7, 2013)

20 F. That's -6.66 C.


----------



## hedge hopper (Jan 7, 2013)

Buckinghamshire today right now at 15.50pm it's very fine drizzle, mild, overcast and getting dark. A miserable glum winters afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2013)

Heavy rain for the most part, although thankfully it cleared up later in the afternoon. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2013)

Yesterday it was snowing for a half of the day. Then it got warmer and the mix of snow with rain started coming down. The temperature hit 0C/-1C in the evening and the fog appeared. Now the fog is still here limiting the visibility to 20m or so.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 9, 2013)

Rain 350 days a year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2013)

Another fine sunny day of 34C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting colder again. Around 7C/44F...


----------



## Jack_Hill (Jan 10, 2013)

Getting colder.
Tomorrow morning, 1C, Reims.
-2C for me.
Welcome Winter, at last.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2013)

Fine and Sunny again....33C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2013)

Getting cooler here as well. Around 5C/41F with some rain showers around although mostly dry today.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2013)

The temperature was about -4 °C on the day and is going to hit -7 °C at night. It was snowing all day long. It is sprinkling barely at the moment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2013)

Cold and cloudy today.

Winter storm supposed to arrive in a few hours bringing high winds and heavy snow throughout the night.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2013)

The next day with snowfalls. OVERCAST. The temperature -5°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2013)

A big change from the fine and sunny days.....21C, overcast and raining for a good portion of the day, had around 11mm of the wet stuff...!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2013)

Hot again, 38c.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Hot again, 38c.



ah...that's where it went...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2013)

After three days of rain, the sun is out. Suppose to go into the high 60's (F) today. Meanwhile, the western part of the U.S. is under a blanket of snow.
And the poor folks in Australia have hot weather and forest fires. There outta be a law !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2013)

Contrary to the weather in the Oz here it was snowing quite severe all the afternoon. The temperature was -4 °C during the day and going to hit -7 °C at night.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2013)

Cold and raining, heavily at times, really not pleasant. Around 4C/40F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2013)

Back up to 30C sunny and fine...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2013)

Getting even colder. Now around 3C/38F, was clear this morning but clouded over this afternoon and the rain returned...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2013)

Up further to 36.9C fine and hot....hooer tomorrow 42 predicted....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2013)

went beyond the 42...got to 43.1C need less to say it was nice and sunny..


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 17, 2013)

Raining for six days now, steady soaking downpours that are starting landslides. 5+ inches in my area.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2013)

Still dropping in temperature here. It is around 3C/37F now, apparently going to snow tomorrow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

Down to a rather nice 26C today....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2013)

Rain Rain Rain, now Ice Ice Ice.


----------



## stona (Jan 18, 2013)

Snow.
We British do not deal with this very well. I reckon the entire country will have ground to a halt by tea time 
Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2013)

Well the snow came and the whole area shut down (there is a foot in places up the valleys but not much here - at least by me, just up the hill has a couple of inches), got a day off uni though which was nice...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking out the window..it's gonna be a real nice day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2013)

31C beautiful sunny day!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Overcast, cold and boring!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2013)

Cold and overcast. Around 1C/34F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2013)

While some are cold....we continue to have fine sunny weather....31C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2013)

Stop it Wayne...

2C/36F and was snowing a bit earlier. Now just cloudy and cold as per usual, at least it isn't raining...


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 22, 2013)

It was really cold here in Ohio, 10F/-12C plus snow, kind of miserable!


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 22, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> While some are cold....we continue to have fine sunny weather....31C today.



31? Isn't that cold compared to what you guys have been getting?

mid 20's here today, its just the [email protected] nor'wester wind thats driving me nuts!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2013)

19 degrees F at the Jersey Shore!

Too damn cold!

Steve


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ha! That's why I live in the sunny south, it was 36. F today.


----------



## Torch (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow yesterday,today and tomorrow(67 degrees) have/are going to be beautiful days. Colorado for you, I have yet to shovel snow. I know the spring is coming but going from 2 degrees a couple weeks ago to this. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2013)

Continuing fine sunny days...29c


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2013)

Got colder today. Around 2C/36F and started snowing again...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2013)

This tells it all ! Snowing in Va. Beach, Va. Temp is 28F. (BTW my truck is 27 years old !)

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2013)

About the same here, Charles. -3 C. Snow and ice. Unfortunately the we had too much snow, so no iceskating this time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2013)

actually had some rain this morning...all 3 minutes worth...then it turned in to a fine day getting to 25c


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2013)

Bit warmer than its been. Around 6C but raining heavily at the moment...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2013)

Need I say more ? Temp is 25F. This was taken at 1630, and at 1830 it's still snowing.

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 25, 2013)

Freezing rain been going on all day, coats everything with a solid sheet. Thank goodness that it has been light enough to not build up the thickness to snap power lines. Only .20 of an inch, still enough to make everything damned slick!


----------



## v2 (Jan 26, 2013)

snowing night and day... -10C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice mild day plenty of sun 25C


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2013)

It snowed, yesterday.... we got about three inches. Today is sunny, no wind and 22F.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2013)

FRICKEN COLD!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2013)

8C/47F and clear for most of the day. The heavy rain has restarted again now though...


----------



## mikewint (Jan 26, 2013)

Aha you poor northerners, as I look out the window at 66F(19C) sunny day with a nice breeze from the south. Sunday will be close to 75F(24C) and sunny with rain coming in the evening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2013)

expecting a shower or two tomorrow but today was fine and sunny at 26C in the afternoon.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2013)

You don't have to be from the north to see freezing temps. At 1250 in Va. Beach, Va. it's 34F. Last night's low was 29F. Today it's sunny, so some of the snow will melt.

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2013)

Lots of wind and rain and more flooding


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2013)

overcast for most of the day, even had a sprinkle of rain...got to 23C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2013)

Overcast before moving back to torrential rain and strong winds. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2013)

Tomorrow will be crazy. We have been dealing with temps as low as -20 F and tomorrow it is supposed to warm up to 60 F, then the next day down to 24 F. Crazy.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2013)

Raining yesterday, snowing today. 30-50 temperature range


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2013)

62F right now. Tomorrow 24F and 3 to 5 in. of snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2013)

Miserable. Horizontal rain for most of the day. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2013)

got to 22C in the arvo, after raining all morning...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 31, 2013)

I took a look outside and I couldn't believe it. There was weather out there.  Somewhere in the 60's


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2013)

2 days in a row of sunshine! Around 8C/46F. Shame the rain is back tomorrow...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2013)

Temp at 1800 is 48F in Va. Beach, but it's very windy. Gusts to 35 MPH !! Snow forecast for tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2013)

Only got to 20C today some cloud some sun for brief periods...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2013)

Sunny today with some clouds. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2013)

back to being fine and sunny 25C


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 3, 2013)

Friggin' snowing again.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2013)

Back to rain. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2013)

29C fine and sunny......again...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2013)

Cloudy for the most part with some rain showers. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2013)

nice day at 27C better than yesterday at 38C..!


----------



## Juha (Feb 8, 2013)

-2C and 75cm snow and more is coming, forecast is that we'll get some 15cm more snow at this weekend.

Juha


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2013)

Cloudy for the most part with some rain showers. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2013)

Dull, damp and bl**dy miserable - no change there then!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2013)

Very similar here Terry. Damp and miserable for the most part. Around 7C/44F...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 9, 2013)

It finally got up to 48f, 9c. today and sunny. So I got the floor of my wife's shed done. It's been sitting in the yard for over a month. Now, if the rain will hold off, maybe the walls tomorrow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2013)

Afine and sunny day today 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2013)

Colder than recent days but still raining. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2013)

Still...fine and sunny 31C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2013)

Bit warmer today but still very wet and generally miserable. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

still fine and sunny 34C, expecting a late arvo storms tomorrow..


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice and sunny today. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2013)

Up to 39C today rather hot and sunny, with some scattered cloud...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2013)

Clear and sunny for the most part today. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2013)

Yesterday morning it was clear, then yesterday afternoon we had about 4" of snow on the ground. Alas today most of it is gone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2013)

40C today...'nough said....


----------



## mikewint (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I am joining you northerners today, we are in a major ice storm/wintry weather mix of sleet and ice pellets along with thunder and lightning. So far we still have power but they are calling for 0.25 to 0.75in (0.64 to 1.9cm) of ice accumulation with a temp of 29F (-6C). That will brng down tree limbs and power lines. 3 years ago the power was out for 8 days in a similiar storm. Everything here in the house is electric. I have a back-up generator which will power most of the house and two fireplaces so we'll have heat and light, a bit like camping out


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2013)

Been really nice and sunny the last few days. If not a little on the chilly side. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike, that same storm is hitting here. Started about an hour ago. Good luck, and stay dry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2013)

up to 34c today sunny most of the day, late afternoon clouds and hint of a thunderstorm, but so far diddly squat...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Paul, we ended up with about 0.5in(1.3cm) of ice plus another 0.75in(1.9cm) of frozen rain pellets (looks like snow) on top. Fortunately little or no wind so trees and power lines survived. Today it is sunny and 37F(3C) so we're getting melting and tomorrow even warmer 42F(6C) or so. Then Rocky is coming on Monday with another rain snow mix


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Up to 38C today, didn't think it got that high...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2013)

Clear for the most part but freezing cold. Around 2C/35F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2013)

Actually overcast and drizzled most of the day.. but stopped in the latter part of the day and the temp went up to 28C even though the clouds remained...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2013)

A little warmer today but still feels chilly. Around 6C/42F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2013)

Back up to 33C fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2013)

Temperature rising slowing but still feels really cold. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2013)

Those of you who know about the weather here near the Canadian Rockies will be surprised to hear that, to my recollection, there was only one day this February where the daytime high was below zero Celsius, and that was -4 a few days ago. Our forecast for tomorrow is +5 and for Friday +10.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2013)

After raining for a fair portion of the day yesterday the sun was back today...but still only topped 23C.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

Russian East wind finally stopped.
Always comes visiting East France around 15/20 days each winter.
Really admirative in how Russians can stand it for more than 120 days a year.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2013)

Clear for the most part. Still a little chilly, around 8C/47F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2013)

Back up to 30c today, fine and sunny...


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2013)

Yesterday was +12C. Tomorrow we're supposed to get 20cm of snow.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 2, 2013)

Snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice and sunny today, didn't feel too chilly. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## planb (Mar 3, 2013)

40f, damp with snow on the ground


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2013)

Still clear and mostly sunny and still on the chilly side. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2013)

another fine day, with clouds rolling in and out in the late afternoon...35C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2013)

The rain is back. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2013)

Fine and sunny today after some early clouds and a few drops of rain, topped 33C


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2013)

Since December, the temperature is above 0°C, two days in a row. It is, however, supposed to snow for the rest of the week.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2013)

38C today


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 11, 2013)

..5 cms of snow and a swirling blizzard in icy winds since I got in this morning. We were basking in 17 C only a few days ago!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2013)

Clear for the most part but freezing cold. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2013)

Another 38C day....dropping right down tomorrow, mid 20's


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2013)

38??????
That's too darned hot. I hate hot.
I don;t know what it was here today in Sydney, but it was too darned hot!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2013)

What about freezing cold? Clear today, with some clouds but Baltic. Around 1C/33F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2013)

Another fine and sunny day....26C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2013)

Well its warmed up a bit but it is now raining fairly constantly and heavily. Around 6C/42F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2013)

It's been pretty much Spring around here for the past month...we should still be having temps dipping to just about freezing in the evenings but it's been unseasonable warm, and dry...this isn't looking good for our summer months 

Daytime has been about 73°F/22°C and around 45°F/7°C in the evenings


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2013)

The day started out with some clouds and a few drops of rain...then improved as the day went on...got to 23C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2013)

Another miserable day of rain. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2013)

another great sunny day at 22C


----------



## bob44 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here in WI, USA, snow and cold.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 17, 2013)

Summers done I recon, cold and windy yesterday (21C) and a tad warmer today, but the sun is still shining.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2013)

repeat of yesterday 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2013)

Bit warmer and dry for once. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 18, 2013)

WOHOO!!! We've just had 2 days of rain!

That means we might have some restrictions lifted for the airshow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2013)

Up to 28C today still warm, fine and sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2013)

Was raining hard this morning but brightened up this afternoon. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2013)

About 43F raining off and on, with one hellacious hail storm! Welcome Spring!


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2013)

depended on which window i looked out of, sunshine when looking out of rear bedroom, snowing out front yet cloudy with drizzle down the side of house ????

4 seasons in one day has nowt on where i live, all 4 seasons at the same time here today, oh and it did not get above 3'c !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2013)

Apparently last night we had lots of wind, thunder and lightning....must have slept well! today some rain, cloudy 20C...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2013)

The snow is sprinkling... it's cloudy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2013)

Cloudy for a good portion of the day with a couple of doses of rain....down to 19C


----------



## Boa (Mar 22, 2013)

-10 (celsius) this morning, a beautiful rising sun and a few snowflakes (?!!!) in the air. The spring was just around the corner but I think it was hit by a train or something...


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2013)

Well the Can-a dee-ans have zapped the southern US. This was around midnight yesterday and this morning, about 7in(18cm) of that nasty white crep. A drop in the bucket to you northerners but Ark only has two snowplows in the entire state. Everything is at a standstill


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2013)

Well its been miserable recently, heavy rain and strong winds. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2013)

Mostly sunny today 25C


----------



## mikewint (Mar 23, 2013)

Well cloudy and overcast, no sun whatever but temps are above freezing 41F(5C) so the melt is under way. I'd say about half of the nasty white stuff is melted. Rain this evening should take care of the rest of it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2013)

23 and fine today...heading to 36C tomorrow!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2013)

Unlike the rest of the UK, there is no snow here. Although at home there is enough snow to have buried the chairlift at the ski centre!

No such luck here though. Just cold and cloudy. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2013)

Yep up to 36C today fine and sunny...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2013)

Now yesterday was a weird day the night time max (5.30am) was 31C while during the day it averaged just 23ish...today was pretty much the same in the low 20's


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Warmed up a little and is sunny again. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2013)

Overcast all day with a 60 second sprinkle of rain in the late afternoon, only 21C today


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2013)

Here in the Alps it has been around 2C/36F and overcast with snow showers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2013)

Another 21C day scattered clouds some sun...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2013)

Clear blue skies for the most part. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

another 21ish day short spurt of drizzle some sun...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2013)

Another sunny day here. Few more clouds around today though and more expected over the next few days. Around 5C (41F)…


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome sunny day at 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2013)

Back here in Swansea it is a bit warmer than the Alps were but not by much. Around 6C/42F and overcast with some rain showers...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 7, 2013)

Snowed today. Gonna snow some more tonight. Snow again tomorrow. Still 76cm(30 inches) on the ground.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

Having a nice warm spell at the moment in the mid 20's, 27c today staying the same for the rest of the week at this stage...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2013)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2013)

Slightly overcast today but still a nice day 28C We have not had a top of under 25C this month so far, think this is an average record that goes back quite some time...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavy rain all day. Thoroughly miserable. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2013)

Suppose to rain today.....but all we got was some early scattered clouds, it cleared and we had a fine sunny day! 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice and sunny for the most part today with some clouds around. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2013)

still kicking along in the low 20's fine and sunny...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2013)

Would love some of your weather Wayne!

Was raining and miserable this morning but brightened up this afternoon and the sun came out. Still really windy though. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2013)

If I could pack it I would ship you some Hugh!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

The last couple of days have been a little rough here in Chicago. Pictures say it all.
First one of the sewer geyser was a block from my office.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2013)

That's brutal Glenn. I was just going to whine about some snowflakes falling, but now......

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2013)

Been getting warmer recently although there is a biting wind that cools you down. Sunny for the most part, around 14C/56F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2013)

We would like some of that water down here Glenn....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2013)

Seems we got some, cold and overcast, plenty of showers today...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2013)

Bit showery today. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2013)

Fine sunny day today 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2013)

Was nice and sunny earlier but started to rain this evening. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2013)

Had a nice warm sunny day topped 27C clouds started rolling in, late afternoon...expecting some rain tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice day today, mostly sunny with some showers. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2013)

22C today...still waiting on the rain we were supposed to get...??


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2013)

We had some rain yesterday, this is what greated me on my way to my NC office:


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2013)

Good effort!

Wonderful day here for once. Blue skies and sunny, spent most of the day on the beach. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2013)

25C today and going a bit higher for the next few days, rather odd for this time of year ....


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2013)

Another lovely day here although clouding over later on. Around 20C/68F!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2013)

hit a tad over 30 yesterday hotest, or warmest May day in some 30 odd years, warm night too averaging around 22C the average for May during the day is lower!!

today it got to 29C


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2013)

Well after all that nice weather of the beginning of the week it was only a matter of time before the rain returned. Today was miserable, rain and strong winds. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

nice day today 26C, rain is supposed to be rolling in sometime overnight...


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2013)

Rain showers and clouds for the most part. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2013)

Apparently we had about 8mm overnight, stayed cloudy most of the day with little rain got to 19C


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2013)

Coldest day since October last year...15.8C where has the sun gone?


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2013)

Wish it was that warm here Wayne! Rain showers for the most part today, around 10C/50F...


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2013)

It's that bl00dy Christmas banner up top...... you know that dontcha?


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2013)

Bloody miserable. Around 8C/46F and heavy torrential rain all day with pretty high winds too...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2013)

been raining for 3 days...on and off had around 45mm average temp has been around 16C


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2013)

Actually stopped raining for a bit which was a surprise. Even saw a bit of sunshine today, around 9C/48F...


----------



## MacArther (May 16, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Bloody miserable. Around 8C/46F and heavy torrential rain all day with pretty high winds too...



Can we trade? Its 100+ and sunny here....and I have Irish/Swedish skill that doesn't like the sun!


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2013)

Sure, would love it to be a bit warmer here.

It was a little bit warmer here though today with some sunshine and clouds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Marcel (May 17, 2013)

I need dry weather, on monday I'll go to my favorite airshow. Today was horrible, rain.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

In one word, that everybody understands......SH*T!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2013)

Slightly overcast today with a max temp. of 18C


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2013)

Dry today at least. Sunny in parts but cloudy mostly. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## A4K (Jun 7, 2013)

The opposite of dry... Danube flooding in Budapest.
Peak of 9 metres expected monday/ tuesday. pics up soon.


----------



## yulzari (Jun 7, 2013)

My local meteo service here in France says there will be strong thunderstorms at 14:00 and at 20:00.

The Norwegian met says it will be sunny all day.

Normally I rely on the Norwegians to be more accurate. Lets see who wins!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2013)

supposed to get some rain today, never eventuated...reasonable day some clouds...16C


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hot and sunny, in my local, its beer garden, enjoying a....few.....Furstenberg in the sun, Budweiser Budvar, Staropramen and Pilsner Urquell most likely to follow....
Here's to all of you on this forum, who Im proud to call FRIENDS!

You've kept me 'normal' on many occasion!


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2013)

very nice here as well and hoping for it to last for at least 2 more days


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't really know what's happened to the weather at the moment. I mean its sunny and almost summery, its 21C/70F!! Hopefully it stays like this for a while...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2013)

Extremely abnormal weather conditions here today, and for the past couple of days. People are out with cameras, taking photographs of blue sky, with sun, and it's around 18 degrees. Seems very strange, as we all thought the sky was either dark grey, or covered by darker grey clouds, and wet!
Think i'll have a large print made, and hang it on the wall, to remind me - it's due to be back to normal next week!


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful weather, but the Danube's still on the rise. 

This was yesterday, up another metre or so since then:


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 9, 2013)

Great scenery, Evan...beautiful place!

Here at home, we're being roasted by a high pressure system that's covering the north-state.

Yesterday, it was 112F/44C and today, at the moment, it's 100F/37C (but should climb more before evening)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2013)

Another lovely day. Around 23C/74F, if only it could continue like this for the rest of the summer...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2013)

Currently in the midst of a monsoon with a Tornado Watch out.


----------



## A4K (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn, dangerous stuff Dave!

Is it just me, or is everyone's weather acting up at the moment ??


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2013)

not acting up down here, a rather nice sunny day...20C..!


----------



## Civettone (Jun 26, 2013)

As my English friends can concur, finally some nice weather, at least around London. Sunny, light clouds, bit windy though. But still no Summer. I think the most we have had here this year is 5 days over 20 degrees celcius.


Kris


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2013)

A nice sunny day down under 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice and fairly sunny today, around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

had another nice day today....supposed to have rained...and didn't got to 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2013)

Getting brighter again, looking like it will be nearing 25C/77F over the weekend which will be nice. Around 16C/61F with some clouds today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2013)

Cold and wet today 15C


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2013)

July weather sucks. Hasn't been above 18°C all month(normally about 28-32). Green house effect my Aunt Fanny's fanny, so I've been outside all week spraying aerosol cans into the air. Result: starting tomorrow, highs of 25-28 for the rest of the week. Now that's science.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2013)

Opposite here. Been around 24C/75F for the last week and half, has gotten towards 30C/87F over this weekend...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, we have weather.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2013)

17C today was a rather pleasant day, expecting some rain tomorrow arvo though....


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 20, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Opposite here. Been around 24C/75F for the last week and half, has gotten towards 30C/87F over this weekend...



And it keeps on coming. OMG - we're actually getting a summer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2013)

For the past week, we have had daily thunderstorms and flood warning.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 20, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> For the past week, we have had daily thunderstorms and flood warning.



That's probably coming our way after all this heat...(maybe not daily).


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2013)

A rare summer light rain shower is here in the northeastern part of Orange County. This happens once every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2013)

This odd weather, sure takes some getting used to....what's it called again.....summer??


----------



## bob44 (Jul 20, 2013)

Weather is nice today. Upper 70'sF. After a week of HOT and humid. 90'sF dewpoints in the 70'sF.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2013)

Some pretty ordinary weather here the past few days cold and raining on and off averaging around 12C


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2013)

Temps are on the rise again (above the usual daytime temps of 100F/37C) and we're expecting a high of 112F/44C today, yesterday it was 110F/43C

Didn't cool off much last night, it hit a low of 77F/25C...probably will be close to the same tonight as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2013)

top of 14C today...13 yesterday cloudy some wind, some rain....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2013)

It was raining a half of the night and all this morning long. The temperature about 20°C. It is not raining at the moment but farther rainfalls are forecasted.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2013)

Sunny with clouds for the most part. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 20, 2013)

Shakey, with a few clouds...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2013)

Morning was cloudy but no rain...afternoon cloudy and Sh!t loads of rain....13C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2013)

Been nice the last couple of days but now the rain has returned. Rained on and off today, around 17C/63F...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes by god, we do have weather..... right now too bl00dy cold to paint!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

Overcast today...no rain though, actually a rather pleasant day...15C


----------



## yulzari (Aug 25, 2013)

Sunny for 6 weeks then today, the village Vide Grenier, pissing down. If one more of my neighbours says 'Ah, ete anglais!' to me I will copy my ancestors and burn the village down again. I'll bet that was how it happened the last time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice day today. Sunny with some clouds. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2013)

Real nice Sunny day today got up to 25C


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2013)

Mid 90's with scattered rain throughout the day. Hope it rains where I am.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2013)

28C today!! a real nice sunny day....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2013)

Lovely day today, sunny for the most part with some clouds. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2013)

It is warm ( 21°C ) but cloudy. The Autumn is just around the corner. It's time for mushrooming in forests here.


----------



## yulzari (Sep 4, 2013)

32 degrees and sunny. Just finished a 20km walk in preparation for next year's pilgrimage to Santiago. No great problems as long as I take a 2 hour siesta at lunchtime.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2013)

Another nice sunny day. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2013)

after a couple of days of fine and sunny around 28-30C cloudy and raining today...16C


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2013)

It was cold at night. But the day is the next sunny and warm one.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2013)

It seems to have got cold again. Cloudy and rainy for the most part. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2013)

The sunny and warm day today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

overcast most of the day but got to 24C


----------



## MacArther (Sep 8, 2013)

Rainy with a high in the 80s Fahrenheit. Just another lovely monsoon day in Arizona.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2013)

Cloudy with breaks of sunshine and some showers. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

A nice warm 22C day today...want more of this...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2013)

Summer came to a screaming halt...day before yesterday, clear and hot and today, cloudy with rain and cold temps.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2013)

Overcast for the most part but brightened up as the day went on. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2013)

nice fine day today 26C, supposed to turn tomorrow night..


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2013)

First snow of the year at the mine. Wasn't much, didn't stick but snow just the same.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2013)

Cloudy to begin with but a nice day overall. Around 17C/62F...


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2013)

Sh*it


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

half reasonable day some sun some clouds...no rain 19C


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Sh*it again


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2013)

Not too bad today, cloudy for the most part with some breaks of sunshine. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2013)

Bl**dy beautiful day 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice day today, although a bit chilly. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## yulzari (Oct 15, 2013)

Grey and wet. Even had the heating on briefly at the weekend. My electric cable trench is my new canal.

Never mind, due to warm up and brighten up later in the week. Need a nice wind from the Sahara.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2013)

Been getting colder here. Been pretty miserable in the morning but really nice and sunny in the afternoons. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2013)

got up to 30C today, before the wind and clouds rolled in....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2013)

It started drizzling and the mist is all around. Just the Fall.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2013)

Clear with a dry wind...

Days are reaching a high of 80F (27C) and the evenings are getting down to 40F (5C)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Absolutely effing, bl**dy......offensive!
Couldn't get more soaked had I been bathing with my clothes on!

Offensively wet!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2013)

The expected bad weather never really came. Been around 11C/51F most of the day with some wind and rain but nothing like they said it was going to be...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 28, 2013)

First 24 hour period of below freezing temps and 8 cm of snow. Aaaargh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2013)

Some scattered clouds plenty of sun...19C


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2013)

We had a top day here today fine and sunny 31C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2013)

Cold and rainy for the most part. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

In a word ? shi*t....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2013)

Another nice sunny day 24C


----------



## yulzari (Nov 4, 2013)

Wet, wet, wet. Did I mention it is wet? Dug a trench for electrical cables. I can now proudly announce that Thiat commune has proudly advanced into the 18th century with it's first canal. One can now travel from my orchard to my barn as long as your vessel has less than 50cm draught and is less than 15cm in width.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2013)

Been freezing recently but relatively clear. Really windy though. Been around 8C/47F...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2013)

I caught a cold or the Flu. It means there is the late Fall.


----------



## destrozas (Nov 4, 2013)

now in my home 7º c, 89% wet, finally came the cold


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2013)

30C again today....bit warmer tomorrow!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wayne, the combo breaker....-1°C,+1cm of snow=1st moron with a 4x4, upside down in the ditch. Gonna be a long winter with these morons causing traffic delays.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> ....-1°C,+1cm of snow=1st moron with a 4x4, upside down in the ditch...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2013)

Cold, wet, windy and miserable. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2013)

Overcast most of the day with some scattered showers..24C


----------



## MacArther (Nov 11, 2013)

89 degrees Fahrenheit....It should NOT be this warm coming closer to December! What happened to 60s-70s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2013)

For once it hasn't rained but it is bitterly cold. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2013)

Supposed to get a bit of rain today...don't know where it fell...not around here..was a good day overall with scattered cloud, 21C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2013)

Still cold here, although a bit wetter than yesterday. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2013)

22C today and rather nice day...


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 14, 2013)

Lovely weather this fall, today was almost 20°C at the afternoon.


----------



## Elmas (Nov 14, 2013)

Sunset now, sunny day and about 20 ºC at midday no wind......


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2013)

The day was misty and cold. Some time ago it started drizzling.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2013)

Snowed all week at the mine and now I get this....







Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to move there... the next Christams time without snow coming down seems to be joyless.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2013)

Bit milder today and still no rain which is nice. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2013)

Top sunny day 24C


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2013)

5°C and ovecast. But no rainfalls.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2013)

Light snow, -13°C/9°F, Windchill, -20°C/-3°F

Geo


----------



## silence (Nov 17, 2013)

65/41 F today, rain forecast for the next three days so it'll probably be hot as hell - suddenly cooled off a couple dozen degrees here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 17, 2013)

We had some major storms roll through. 80 mph winds with lots of hail and lightning. Just east of us several tornadoes touched down. Pretty much destroying whole towns. 5 people dead and several dozen injured.


----------



## destrozas (Nov 18, 2013)

Now 7 o' clock its raining temperature 8c/46 f


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We had some major storms roll through. 80 mph winds with lots of hail and lightning. Just east of us several tornadoes touched down. Pretty much destroying whole towns. 5 people dead and several dozen injured.



Damn, be safe Chris


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2013)

31c today nice warm day....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2013)

Cold wet and miserable. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## silence (Nov 18, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Cold wet and miserable. Around 6C/43F...



not to be offensive, but isn't that typical English weather?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Damn, be safe Chris



All together over 80 tornadoes were confirmed yesterday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2013)

another fine warm day, topped 33C...however the clouds are rolling in so we may have a sprinkle at some stage...


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 19, 2013)

Take care, Chris.

Seems now that Autumn really started today - a big rain was falling whole morning now.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 19, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> All together over 80 tornadoes were confirmed yesterday.


Yeah, read about it. Hopefully none will land on your head. Take care my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2013)

silence said:


> not to be offensive, but isn't that typical English weather?



Fairly typical for this part of Wales for this time of year.

Well got a bit more interesting this morning as it snowed for 5 minutes. Nominally a bit warmer than that though but still wet. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2013)

If there the snow has started coming down, it means we should expect it here soon. 

All day quite foggy and cloudy. 5°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2013)

had bit of a sprinkle this morning, clearing to a rather fine afternoon, 20C


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 20, 2013)

*Weather .. the big picture ....*

I'm not trying to promote controversy here, but the following 2 links provide thoughtful perspective on 'weather' and how it's being reported these days:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAy4sOcS5M_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-nsU_DaIZE_

MM


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

Another fine day carried over from yesterday 20C again...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2013)

Cold but mostly clear. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice bright sunny day...24c


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

Up to 29C today real nice day!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2013)

Cold and relatively clear. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2013)

Cold cold cold and tonight they are calling for freezing rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2013)

Top sunny day 33C heading up to 37 tomorrow...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2013)

Today there was the ground frost in the morning . It is cold. The temperature -1°C and CAVOK. During the night the tempwerature can hit -3°C or more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2013)

37C today and 28C overnight.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2013)

Well from fine and sunny and hot...to overcast and rain and 20C today.


----------



## yulzari (Nov 28, 2013)

First real frost -5 degrees. Figs dropped their leaves and the olive tree has been moved indoors.


----------



## bob44 (Nov 28, 2013)

After a week of pretty cool weather, 0s lows to 20F highs, last night and today some snow. Warming up to near 30F.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2013)

Warmed up a bit but a few more clouds. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2013)

-15 degC, wind 50 to 80 kmph, heavy snow falling sideways all day. In other words, a blizzard. 

30 cm of snow, mostly stacked up wherever there was a windbreak (like the driver side of my van where
it was 1/3 of the way up the doors).  Light snow today.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2013)

Clear and cold again. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 4, 2013)

Hoping for a spot of rain tonight, maybe a good thunder clapping down pour.

Edit:
Weather forecast just in, minimum 11c, maximum 16ctonight/tomorrow. Was 33c today. What's going on!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2013)

Some sun, some clouds, some rain....20C today...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2013)

Geo


----------



## stona (Dec 5, 2013)

WINDY !!!!!

I think the North of England, Scotland and Northern Ireland have got it worse though.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## mikewint (Dec 5, 2013)

Well got to admit that we'uns here in the south is getting hit by Cleon. Started out at about 9AM as freezing rain but changed pretty quickly to sleet/frozen rain. Covering the ground like snow about an inch (2cm) so far. Temps freezing or just below 31F (0C) dropping tonight and Snow predicted to be 8in (20cm) or so. Nothing moving here, schools closed possibly even into Monday when temps will bottom out at -4F(-20C). Feels like Ill-Noise


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gotta hate freezing rain Mr. Wint, makes for the worst possible driving conditions. Hard to fathom rain falling when it's below zero but at -10°C it happens(had to Google it to find out why)

Geo


----------



## mikewint (Dec 5, 2013)

The Gulf is not that far away so we get at lot of that, as warm moist Gulf air overrides cold air from the north. Four years ago power was out for 2 weeks when a big storm put 0.5 to 0.75in (2cm) of ice on trees and power lines. This would be "just another day" up north but down here--paralysis complete. Arkansas only has ONE plow in the entire state so we're going nowhere til next week sometime


----------



## bob44 (Dec 5, 2013)

mikewint said:


> The Gulf is not that far away so we get at lot of that, as warm moist Gulf air overrides cold air from the north. Four years ago power was out for 2 weeks when a big storm put 0.5 to 0.75in (2cm) of ice on trees and power lines. This would be "just another day" up north but down here--paralysis complete. Arkansas only has ONE plow in the entire state so we're going nowhere til next week sometime




Ice up here in Wisconsin is no fun either. 
Fortunately we do not get much if any ice. Just snow and cold.
Snowplows do nothing for ice. Salt is the ticket.
And the cold is coming. Lows near 0F/-18C, highs in the teens, for the next week starting tonite.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2013)

Sunny, with cloud and minus f!ing twenty seven. -38 with wind chill. Lots of great snow for skiing but I'd leave my testicles at the hill.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2013)

Only 6½ month until the next Tee time.

Geo


----------



## mikewint (Dec 6, 2013)

Getting buried in ugly white stuff. Have 7in(18cm) sitting on the patio table...at least the dogs love it


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2013)

-30 deg. C and sunny. Brrrr!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2013)

A pleasant 28C/82F here in the evening. Makes a real difference from the UK.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2013)

We had storm the last 2 days. Water got very high, almost as high as in '53. Springtide and a storm from the north-west is not a good combination. Many houses were flooded here in Dordrecht in Rotterdam, which is near by. Luckily we kept our feet dry, so no worries there.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2013)

Very strong wind blasts and severe snowfalls with thunders and lightenings.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Very strong wind blasts and severe snowfalls with thunders and lightenings.


We're just having snow without all the extra excitement.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 6, 2013)

In the 40F range...no snow...but one can hope.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 7, 2013)

"A few clouds. Wind west 20 km/h becoming light this evening. Low minus 38. Extreme wind chill minus 50."
I HATE GLOBAL WARMING!


----------



## yulzari (Dec 7, 2013)

Clear, dry, 3 degrees. Set to be dry for a few more days. Olive tree (well small bush) wrapped in plastic.

Glad I'm not with you Old Wizard!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2013)

Managed to hit around 34C/93F here today, was quite pleasant really...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2013)

Snowing quite severe. The temperature about 0C.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Snowing quite severe. The temperature about 0C.



I don't know what your snow is like the at 0, but it sucks here, we call it coastal snow as the flakes are heavy and wet, making driving very difficult. Just watch a Vancouver, B.C. news clip about snow and watch the drivers. Gimme -15 to -25 snow anytime, light, dry and you can still do 100kph with all season tires.






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2013)

Exactly like you said my firend. Quite heavy and wet. However the second "batch" was almost powder snow.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 7, 2013)

Its going to 'warm up' 


Forecast
Graphic forecast

Sat 
7 Dec 
Sunny 
-26°C 

Sun 
8 Dec 
Light snow 
-16°C 
-20°C*

Mon 
9 Dec 
Cloudy 
-6°C 
-20°C 

Tue 
10 Dec 
Periods of snow 
-15°C 
-15°C 

Wed 
11 Dec 
Sunny 
-6°C 
-21°C 

Thu 
12 Dec 
Chance of flurries 30%
-13°C 
-16°C 

Fri 
13 Dec 
Chance of flurries 30%
-14°C 
-18°C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2013)

Cold as ****! We had a high today of 4 F. Last night it dropped to -17 F.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mercy Alder, that's cold in C or F. Hope you're well insulated.

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Mercy Alder, that's cold in C or F. Hope you're well insulated.
> 
> Geo



That is Fahrenheit.

And yes it is frigid. I had trouble getting my planes engine to start this morning. After 6 attempts had to stop and let the line guys warm it up some more, and then come back out and try again later.


----------



## R Pope (Dec 7, 2013)

-30C here again. Where's David Suzuki when ya need him?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2013)

Overcast most of the day, but when the sun popped out jumped up to 31C


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2013)

R Pope said:


> -30C here again. Where's David Suzuki when ya need him?



I'm not sure if David Suzuki can take your temeperature up. Unless....


----------



## mikewint (Dec 8, 2013)

Well to sum it up. Cleon delivered .25in(.63cm) of ice, followed by 8in(20.3cm) of snow starting out wet and turning to powder. Dion came through this early AM with another .25in of ice on top of the snow. I kept ONE snow shovel and gave the snow blowers away 'cause "we don't need no stinkin shovels/snow blowers in the south" Temp is 30F(-1C) though no sun today.
So spent the entire day shoveling the driveway just to find an ice covered road out front which climbs up. In 4-wheel drive the Jeep made it up and out though coming back down was a REAL treat. All schools and most businesses are closed and stores received no deliveries so little milk or bread left at any local stores.
Shopping list #1 a snowplow blade and chains for the Arctic Cat no matter what they cost!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2013)

20 F and heavy snow all day...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

At my parents, -10c a tad further up north of them, air temperature -40 and road temperature -16....fresh!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like we're in for a heat wave...







Geo


----------



## Totalize (Dec 9, 2013)

1 degree C. with Clouds and a bit of snow in the Greater Toronto area. Actually woke this morning to a light dusting of snow. Of course traffic was a nightmare getting into work.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2013)

Almost the entire white stuff melted. But the temperature is going down again. OVERCAST at the mement. I can see the Moon and stars.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2013)

Feel sorry for you guys managed to hit around 34C/93F here today, was quite pleasant really...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2013)

-10 F right now at the moment.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2013)

25+ cm of snow expected today . Thank God I hired a bobcat for the winter....





Geo


----------



## yulzari (Dec 10, 2013)

Lunchtime, front of house in sun +20 degrees. Rear of house in shadow -5 degrees.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2013)

Last bit of Dion missed us and the skys are clear with lots of sun so the melt is underway with temps +40F(15C). Schools are still closed but most businesses open with trucks getting through. Managed to get out yesterday with the Jeep though roads were icy and badly rutted. Walmart was half empty as they had not had a truck through in 3 days. Arkansas has a State of Emergency Law that prohibits the raising of prices once the emergency is declared. About 1/2 the gas stations were out of fuel as well.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2013)

Today, 10 December Snow ending this afternoon then cloudy. Amount 5 cm. Wind northwest 20 km/h becoming light this afternoon. Temperature falling to minus 18 this afternoon. Tonight, 10 December Clearing this evening. Local blowing snow overnight. Wind becoming southwest 30 km/h gusting to 60 this evening then west 50 gusting to 70 before morning. Temperature rising to minus 6 by morning. Wind chill minus 29. 

Last Monday's blizzard blew the snow north to south. Yesterday the winds blew those drifts south to north.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2013)

Updated the snowfall warning, up to 30cm(12") in the next 24hrs. It starts......






Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2013)

22C today cloudy with some sunny periods.....next week it appears we will be heading in to the high 30's


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 11, 2013)

Today, 11 December A mix of sun and cloud. Wind west 60 km/h gusting to 80 diminishing to 40 gusting to 60 this afternoon. High minus 1.Tonight, 11 December Partly cloudy. Clearing near midnight. Wind west 40 km/h gusting to 60. Temperature rising to plus 1 by morning.

The snow drifts are now orientated west to east.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2013)

Up to 50cm of snow forecast for the next 24hrs, and then check out Saturday......









Geo


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 11, 2013)

Meanwhile ... as your weather moves east ...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck on your end Mr. Maltby. Bobcat just came and removed about 20cm from the driveway to make room for the next 20cm. That bobcat was the best 325$ I've spent.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2013)

Another nice sunny day here in the Gambia. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2013)

turned into a nice sunny day...22C


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2013)

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually saw some things called clouds today but otherwise a little cooler today. Only around 31C/88F...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just heard on the local news, 40cm(15¾") of snow in the last 24hrs, 10cm more on the way tonite.





Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2013)

Snow warning has been lifted though they are calling for up to 10cm in the next 24hrs. Add that to the almost 50cm(19½") that fell in the last 48.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2013)

Dark, cold, wet and misty.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2013)

Bit cooler today but still sunny. Around 27C/81F…


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)

A damn fine day today...27C


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 15, 2013)

Some clouds but no snow. About 4°C.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 15, 2013)

The nice weather returneth to the south, sunny, blue skies with temps back in the +60sF(15.5C). Still some snow pack left but it is rapidly melting and nothing showing for the next 10 days except some rain this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2013)

Cloudy but still warm. Around 31C/88F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 15, 2013)

Chinook time and the snow is being eaten up. 

Today, 15 December Mainly cloudy. Wind southwest 80 km/h gusting to 100 becoming west 60 gusting to 90 late this afternoon. High 8.Tonight, 15 December Partly cloudy. Wind west 60 km/h gusting to 90 diminishing to 40 gusting to 60 after midnight. Low plus 1.

Just a mite windy though. Hold onto your hat!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2013)

another step up...to 31C today fine and sunny.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2013)

Here we go again....





Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2013)

35C down under George.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2013)

hottest day since January...41C today...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting cooler here, even rained yesterday!

Cloudy again today, around 30C/90F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2013)

Today, 18 December, snow and local blowing snow. Amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind northeast 30 km/h gusting to 50. Temperature falling to minus 15 this afternoon. Tonight, 18 December, snow ending after midnight then clearing. Amount 2 cm. Wind north 20 km/h becoming light late this evening. Low minus 24. Wind chill minus 28.

Just another winter day in the 'Great White North'


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2013)

Well Guys, hottest December day in some 82 years here...43.4C this afternoon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2013)

Some respite from the heat of the past couple of days, down to 27C and overcast with a spit of rain...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2013)

Back in the UK and its cold. Around 10C/50F and raining with strong winds, pretty unpleasant really...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)

down a bit further to 24C today still plenty of clouds hanging around...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2013)

Sunny today and about 26 F. 

10 inches (20 cm) of fresh snow dumped on us last night. Will have a white Christmas.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2013)

Same as yesterday with the clouds clearing in the arvo...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2013)

Cold, windy and rainy. Just wonderful. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2013)

little bit of cloud but gonna be a fine day topping out at around 34C


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 25, 2013)

Third windy day so far.

Today, 25 December Mainly cloudy. Clearing late this afternoon. Wind west 80 km/h gusting to 100. High 6.Tonight, 25 December A few clouds. Wind west 80 km/h gusting to 100 diminishing to 40 gusting to 60 this evening. Low plus 2.Thursday, 26 December A mix of sun and cloud. Clearing late in the afternoon. Wind west 40 km/h gusting to 60 increasing to 80 gusting to 100 in the morning then diminishing to 50 gusting to 70 early in the evening. High 8.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas day and the South is back on track...Sunny blues skies and almost 60F(15.5C) on my back deck


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

Fine and Sunny day 35C


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 27, 2013)

The winds have finally dropped off and the temperature is +12 deg C and sunny. Got some windows open a bit for the first time in a few weeks. 
The downside is falling temps tonight with rain and 5cm of snow. :rolleyes


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2013)

nice winter day, +10C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2013)

Not to bad today. Clear for the most part after some rain this morning. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## javlin (Dec 27, 2013)

46' tonight 50% rain and 100% tomorrow so no work on the deck(paynig job) a day off


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2013)

It's been unusually mild here so far this fall/winter...no rain so to speak. We did have a little snow before Thanksgiving (late November) but otherwise not a drop.

Temps lately have been in the 60's (18C +/-) with lows at night around the upper 30's (3C +/-)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)

Hottest part of the day today was at 7am.....31C down hill from there into the mid 20's but still a fine and sunny day...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2013)

Crep.....










Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)

Fine sunny day 37C today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2014)

Overcast today but still hit 33C, even had some late afternoon showers....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

only 23C today overcast again with some showers, stark contrast to further north of our state where the temp reached 49.3C !! 120.7F


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2014)

Here in my part of the world we are looking at a high of -17c with a wind chill of -27c accompanied by scattered snow flurries. Good day to stay in and watch aviation videos.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2014)

Hot. 34c today, 40 tomorrow and 44 on Saturday.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2014)

Overcast. The temperature 1°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2014)

Rainy and cloudy for most of the day. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## bob44 (Jan 3, 2014)

Cold. 
Looks like it is going to be one of those cooler winters.
No big dump of snow yet. Lots of smaller snow storms/showers. All most everyday.
Currently about -10F. Not too bad?
Must be getting used to this.
Monday's forecast high is in the minus teens F.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2014)

Hot and sunny 40C/104F


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Here in my part of the world we are looking at a high of -17c with a wind chill of -27c accompanied by scattered snow flurries. Good day to stay in and watch aviation videos.Cheers, Jeff


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 3, 2014)

Boston,

2*F with a wind chill knocking it down to -30*F
Looking at probably 2 ft of snow at my house and should be an interesting drive home in 45 minutes...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2014)

While global warming is hitting the east coast with a vengeance, the weather here in Northern California remains mild.

Still no rain so far this season, but there may be some on the way next week. At the moment, the daytime temps in town are 67°F (19°C), expecting it to get down to 37°F (2°C) overnight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2014)

Getting colder and colder every day this weekend.

Tonight's Low temp: 20 F
Saturday's High Temp: 28 F with Snow showers.
Saturday Night's Low Temp: -15 F
Sunday's High Temp: 5 F
Sunday Nights Low Temp: -22 F
Monday's Hight Temp: -10 F


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2014)

Really hot today 44C / 111F.


----------



## GingahNinja (Jan 4, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Really hot today 44C / 111F.



Shhh...


Let's keep the "really hot" talk to a minimum while I'm here in 2*F weather lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

Only 22c today but a nice day all the same...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 4, 2014)

Cold, but far from what people east and south of here are feeling. About 6 cm new snow.
Well, it is winter.


----------



## redcoat (Jan 4, 2014)

Not that cold for the time of year, but very wet.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2014)

Cold, wet, windy and miserable. Oh Swansea how I've missed your weather. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2014)

Another 22c day mostly fine and sunny.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2014)

Hot 35C plus a thunderstorm this afternoon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sh*te!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2014)

Nothing serious Jan, just your normal everyday summer storm. Here's the darkened sky at approx. 3pm.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2014)

Today it is sunny and cold. How cold you ask..... -45c with the windchill. Nostrils stick shut cold, not a good day to be a brass monkey cold but great hockey weather. Exposed skin freezes in less that five minutes so needless to say trips outside with the dog today will be short but numerous.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Park (Jan 7, 2014)

Cold for central Texas this morning, -09c


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2014)

It's colder than a well digger's knee, in the Klondike, this morning. It's 14F in Va. Beach, at 0930, and not expected to get above 20F. The sun is shining..... oh, happy day. (Reminds me of a song).

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2014)

Rain with wind again. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

34c fine and sunny.....heading into the 40's next week!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2014)

Still cold and rainy, although have seen a bit of the sun today. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## MacArther (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunny with highs in the 70s Fahrenheit.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2014)

This one is flat-tracking straight for home, should be here in an hour, 5-10cm in that sucker.






Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2014)

Hot with an aching back from 9 holes of goff this morning, air conditioner is on at 6pm!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2014)

35C today...next 5 days are gonna be 40+...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2014)

This is two months worth of snow, four to go. The five arrows in the bottom photo are pointing at Cedar trees that are just over four feet tall. Keep in mind that the snow has packed down and the last I heard is we've had over six feet.









Dawg does not like cold or snow.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2014)

Still cool and wet, around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

42.1C yesterday and today 45.1C expecting the same tomorrow...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Sizzling we are, just sizzling and at 10:20pm were still sizzling at over 35C.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2014)

The snow with rain started coming down. The temperature 32°F ( 0°C )


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2014)

Day 3 of our heat wave 43.7C 

going for a possible new record tomorrow....maybe? estimated 46C tomorrow our current hottest day on record dates back to 1939 at 46.1C


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 15, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Day 3 of our heat wave 43.7C
> 
> going for a possible new record tomorrow....maybe? estimated 46C tomorrow our current hottest day on record dates back to 1939 at 46.1C




I'll take 18-20 of those degrees and bring them to southern Ontario and then we would both be having a great day. Stay cool and hydrate!!!!!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2014)

Miserable. Cold, really rainy and windy. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 15, 2014)

Miserable.
The temp is mid-twenties (ºC), high overcast to keep the burning thing from burning you, and 20-25 kts of wind.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2014)

Day 4 only saw a top of 44.2C still Bl**dy hot...our suburb clocked in a little bit higher at 45.3


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Same as Wayne, stinking hot and it's building up to another scorcher today. Recorded 44C out on our shaded deck yesterday, third day in a row and yet we dropped to a very cool 15C overnight………….thank goodness.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2014)

It's sprinkling at the moment. The temperature -1 °C (30°F)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2014)

The working week ends with 42.7C 

First time ever we have had 5 consecutive days above 42C 42.1 Mon, 45.1 Tues, 43.7 Wed, 44.2 Thurs, 42.7 Fri

News reports indicated we are the hottest city in the world...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2014)

Not too bad today, at least it was dry. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 17, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> The working week ends with 42.7C
> 
> First time ever we have had 5 consecutive days above 42C 42.1 Mon, 45.1 Tues, 43.7 Wed, 44.2 Thurs, 42.7 Fri
> 
> News reports indicated we are the hottest city in the world...!



You need the rain we've had over the last few days, not heavy but perpetually wet. Plus the fires have hit our headlines again; seems to be happening all too often in the Aussie summer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2014)

More acceptable level of warm...29C expect the same for most of the week....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2014)

Clear again today which makes a change. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

This is what we are expecting for tomorrow. See the number 8? Where it says "Glassboro"? Thats me. Uuugghhh!!!

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2014)

Man...I honestly wish we'd see some of that.

Before you think I've gone insane, consider that typically, the locals mountains see about 30 to 40 feet of snow a season and so far they've had about 5 inches. Here in town, it's rained once and snowed once since fall and the trees and wildflowers are blooming now...3 months early. The temps here are actually in the 70's during the day.

The weather goes in cycles, I know...but we have all the makings of a long, dry summer ahead...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)

26C today a rather nice day...much better than last tuesday (45C)


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2014)

Hot and 36c today.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 22, 2014)

Taken a couple of minutes ago. Ah summer...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2014)

Take cover Andy!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2014)

Cold and relatively wet again. Around 7C/44F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2014)

Tonight...

-10 F (-44 F Windchill)

Tomorrow...

-2 F (-25 Windchill)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

35 C today fine most of the day and then became overcast, might get some rain.....maybe?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2014)

Temp, at 0815 is 13F. Snow still on the ground from the mini-blizzard yesterday. Most unusual for Va. Beach !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

Fine and sunny day 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2014)

At least it didn't rain today. Cloudy and around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2014)

heading up again....35C fine and sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2014)

Light rain and clouds for most of the day. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2014)

They say it might snow tomorrow. One can only hope........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2014)

Another drizzly cold day. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## javlin (Jan 28, 2014)

Let it Snow,Let it Snow........ will let's hope so later.This is ice and it just does not happen that often along the coast and deep deep South.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2014)

That about how much we have right now. We were told to expect 1" total and they shut the schools down. Meanwhile I am thinking of our Minnesota Canadian members laughing at us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice mild sunny day at 31C....starting another heat wave.....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 29, 2014)

"...Minnesota Canadian members ..."

Too _polite_ to laugh at others ....

MM


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2014)

Here in Va. Beach, we got somewhere between 10 and 12 inces of snow. I measured ten inches in several places in the front yard.

Charles


----------



## javlin (Jan 29, 2014)

We got "0" of snow after all of the ice!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2014)

We only had an 1" of snow but it did take me 30 minutes to go 5 miles due to ice, but it has been well below freezing today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2014)

No snow here but much colder than the last few days. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

-9°C ( 16°F ) , sprinkling snow at odd moments.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 31, 2014)

Temp about 15 degrees F and about 3" of snow yesterday. Kids in school, of course, and are out playing in the snow a recess and lunch time.
Only a blizzard will close the schools.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2014)

-6°C and getting warmer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally warming up, currently 2C/35F.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2014)

Another cold day, started to rain as the evening wore on. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

another hottie.....42.5C


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

British....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Is that like Victorian weather...? usually cold and wet....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

.....or the famous _fifth season!_


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)

44.7C today 'nough said...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2014)

Another drizzly cold day. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Same again, now with a slight draft.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

A more pleasant 28C today...


----------



## yulzari (Feb 3, 2014)

Been sunny 12C last couple of days but SWMBO wants to buy a house in Granada for the winters.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

Rainy but a little warmer. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2014)

Tuesday
Cloudy
-18° / -26°


Wednesday
Partly Cloudy
-18° / -24°


Thursday
Clear
-10° / -21°


Friday
Clear
-8° / -20°
The cold finally caught up with us here in Southern Alberta!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2014)

Wet, windy and miserable. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice fine sunny day 33C


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2014)

And at the other end of the scale.....







Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

(censored!)


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2014)

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2014)

Cold, wet and miserable. Utterly predictable really, been the same for months. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Not really any weather, more like.....I don't know..


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2014)

State of the Lakes:

Great Lakes ice cover spreading rapidly; see which lake set a new record | MLive.com


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

another 40+ day reaching 42.7C in the late afternoon...


----------



## Geedee (Feb 8, 2014)

The Navy have been called in to help with the flooding in Somerset at last !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2014)

nice one Gary !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 8, 2014)

Fine weather in England for clam digging .... 800,000 years ago MoL

?So tangible?: 800,000-year-old footprints found in England oldest proof of human life in northern Europe | National Post


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice pleasant 28C today...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 9, 2014)

This is an unpleasant 28°C. It's warming up so it can snow...







Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2014)

Good one Gary!

Similar stuff here although no flooding. Wet, windy and cold. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

Today was beautiful 59f/15c


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2014)

In for a warmer spell. 

Partly cloudy 

0°C*


Tue 
11 Feb 
Mainly cloudy 
-12°C*



Wed 
12 Feb 
Cloudy 
7°C 
1°C*


Thu 
13 Feb 
A mix of sun and cloud 
4°C 
-7°C 


Fri 
14 Feb 
Chance of flurries 30%
5°C 
-3°C 


Sat 
15 Feb 
Sunny 
5°C 
-6°C 


Sun 
16 Feb 
A mix of sun and cloud 
7°C 
-5°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)

42.5C today.....HOT! Most days over 40C since 1897...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2014)

Just waiting to see if we'll get a plague of locusts or something, as today, we've had everything else, staring with frost and ice, followed by rain, then sleet, then snow, and now it's sunny and quite mild for winter in the UK !!
The weather here is rather like our Politicians .... stupid !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2014)

41.7C, our 13th day over 40 this summer a new record!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

SNOW SNOW and more SNOW!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2014)

Very windy and rainy. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2014)

28 degreeF and snowing it's buttocks off!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 12, 2014)

"....SNOW SNOW and more SNOW!.."

But ... you were yearning for this .....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2014)

He was.............................wasn't he.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2014)

Well a complete turn around...Overcast all day raining all day 39mm of rain has dumped on us....temp of 27C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 13, 2014)

Got our second rainstorm of the year last evening, a whole 7mm. Years total so far…..17.5mm.

It's going to be a lean year………………..Temp 37C


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2014)

Two days of mildish temps and substantial winds have gobbled up most of the snow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)

Another drenching today rained all day and half the night...24C


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2014)

Still cold wet and really windy, made for a pleasant walk to and from my exams today, drenched on the way there and the way back and then sat in a freezing exam room for 4 hours (with scarf hat on + next to the radiator and still cold).

Was around 9C/43F today outside, felt about that inside too...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 14, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Still cold wet and really windy, made for a pleasant walk to and from my exams today, drenched on the way there and the way back and then sat in a freezing exam room for 4 hours (with scarf hat on + next to the radiator and still cold).
> 
> Was around 9C/43F today outside, felt about that inside too...



Not my idea of fun.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

I love the cold, but cannot stand wet socks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

There was just a 4.4 earthquake 100 miles down the road which I felt here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> There was just a 4.4 earthquake 100 miles down the road which I felt here.


Awww...4.4, that's scary!

We sleep through those out here


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2014)

Cloudy and Sunny....no rain though...27C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2014)

Well it was nice for the weekend, Monday comes around and the rain and wind return. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 17, 2014)

State of the Lakes II


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't think that the weather have decided yet!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2014)

Initially it was OVERCAST then it got better and now it is CAVOK. It appears to be a sunny day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2014)

Down to a cool 21c with a few scattered showers today...


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 19, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Initially it was OVERCAST then it got better and now it is CAVOK. It appears to be a sunny day.



Same here. It cleared up just after I cancelled my flight. GRRR!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2014)

Real nice sunny day 30C


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't even ask....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2014)

Actually managed 3 days of sunshine. That was until tonight though, back to the usual. Cold and rainy, around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

A real nice day 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2014)

Sunny for the most part with some showers here and there. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Boa (Feb 28, 2014)

6C, Wind 9 m/s from SE.
Rain, rain, rain.
It felt lika a "Upstream" bikeride to work today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

Beautiful sunny day today


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 1, 2014)

cold!!!!

Wind chill warning in effect.
Tonight, 28 FebruaryMainly cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries this evening. Clearing late this evening. Wind becoming northeast 20 km/h near midnight. Low minus 32. Wind chill minus 34 this evening and minus 44 overnight.Saturday, 1 MarchMainly sunny. Wind northeast 20 km/h becoming light in the morning. High minus 26. Extreme wind chill minus 46 in the morning.Saturday night, 1 MarchA few clouds. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 34. Extreme wind chill minus 45.Sunday, 2 MarchA mix of sun and cloud. High minus 17.Monday, 3 MarchCloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 23. High minus 15.Tuesday, 4 MarchCloudy. Low minus 17. High minus 4.Wednesday, 5 MarchA mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 13. High minus 1.Thursday, 6 MarchCloudy. Low minus 7. High plus 1.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2014)

It's a misty day. The visibility is about 2km. Overcast.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2014)

a rather nice fine sunny day...26C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2014)

30C today fine and sunny yet again...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2014)

It may be a sunny day with some of fog on the horizon. The temperature is about 11-12°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2014)

Up to 35C today, nice sunny day.


----------



## yulzari (Mar 6, 2014)

Woooo. Sunny and 16 degrees C. Fortnight of sunshine to come. Deep joy. Except that I have to go to England for a couple of days. B*gger. By Ryanair too. Double b*gger. Youtube 'Fascinating Aida cheap flights'.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2014)

Cold, wet and rainy. Same old all the bloody time, just about had enough. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2014)

24C fine and sunny, seemed warmer than that!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 8, 2014)

Just before midnight a Chinook blew, in moving the temperature above freezing. 
When I got up this morning, 90% of the snow had melted, leaving pools of water
in low spots. The wind has evaporated most of it by tonight. Nicely above freezing for the next few days.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2014)

Some strange yellow bright thing in the sky all day and it was actually warmish! Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2014)

Cloudy day today but still got up to 35C even had a few drops of rain in the late afternoon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)

Had a nice fine 32C day today after a week of mid 20's


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2014)

The rain has returned. Cold and miserable again. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 21, 2014)

After a week and a half of above freezing temps, we went from 'Spring Time in the Rockies' to 'Jingle Bells'
at midnight last night. Still snowing and blowing.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2014)

It got better yestrday. It is sunny and warm. 17°C-19°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

down from 32 yesterday to 21C today even had a sprinkle of rain this morning...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 23, 2014)

We've had more snow, the soft dry stuff skiers love. My next door neighbor's cats pussyfoot through it. 
My upstairs neighbor's longhaired black kitten thinks snow is the 'cats meow'.  It races through the snow
like a lynx chasing a rabbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2014)

light sprinkle of rain to start the day then the clouds thinned out and we had a 22C day...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice and sunny morning here.....a lovely day it looks like, for now!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2014)

Cold and rainy as per usual. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 25, 2014)

Slightly above freezing today. 
Some Seagulls have returned. Wonder if they know something, or just guessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2014)

Got up to 28C today a pretty reasonable day....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2014)

Cloudy with some sunshine and some rain. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice sunny day today 27C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2014)

Another fine and sunny day got up to 32.7C


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2014)

It's getting warmer and warmer. Today it's a sunny day and seems that the Spring has come.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2014)

It's been alternating between sunny and slightly above freezing, to a bit below freezing with snow flurries.
Why can't the lady, Mother Nature, make up her mind?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2014)

Another nice 32C day


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2014)

A quite warm and sunny day , 17°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2014)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2014)

a hottie today...36.8C should be about the last of the hot days...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2014)

Again a cloudy day. The temperature 13°C only.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2014)

Bit warmer today, still cloudy though. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2014)

dropped down to 23C today


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 2, 2014)

Spring will be late in Central North America


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2014)

Rain showers and cloudy for the most part. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2014)

22c today....and that will be about the average for the next few days...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2014)

It is a sunny and a little bit hazy day. 16°C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2014)

Damp and drizzly, around 13C/56F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

25c fine and sunny today...rain is coming though...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2014)

16°C and sunny today.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2014)

Rainy again. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 7, 2014)

+14 deg C This morning we had the first precip. that wasn't white.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2014)

It's cloudy but warm ...17°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

Cloudy today got to 26c though...currently raining outside...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2014)

Clear for the most part but a bit cooler. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2014)

Upper teens deg. C  A bit windy though. Got to open some windows for a change.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice and sunny today, still not overly warm though. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 9, 2014)

Got up this morning, lowered my water level, got dressed, then opened the bedroom window blinds.
Aaargh! Several centimeters of snow had fallen over night. Mother Nature playing a joke after mid 60s F
yesterday.
Thankfully, it was almost gone by 1:30 this afternoon.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2014)

It started to rain today. Not too warm 7-10°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2014)

22C cloudy all day, had some rain overnight, but none during the day...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2014)

It was a so-so day. It was raining in the morning then it was a sunny with clouds in the sky. The temperature about 14-16°C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2014)

Cloudy with spells of sunshine. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2014)

Beautiful Spring day with lots of sunshine. The lawn is show signs of green.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

Down to 19c today, cloudy most of the day...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2014)

Lovely day today, sunshine and blue skies. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like summer has finally returned to the South ben in the mid-80sF (29C) and mostly sunny. We have been getting some rain though we are still behind for the month. Lake water level is been holding pretty constant but I still have had to move the dock once a week or so. Going to be in the 90s (+33C) Saturday then a cold front and rain. Be nice to get a nice long soaking rain 2 - 3in (4 - 6cm)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2014)

The next cloudy but quite warm day, 15°C. No rain though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2014)

Fine sunny day again today 23C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 12, 2014)

Woke up to find it snowing. Just enough to cover the ground and it's too cool for it all to melt today.
Can't wait for tomorrows surprise.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)

21C today was a rather nice day...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2014)

The days have been windy and warm with the temps getting chilly at night.

It's been hazy the past couple weeks, almost as if there's a fire or city air pollution. It's actually millions of acres of forest and woodlands casting pollen into the air. People who suffer from spring hayfever are in agony right now...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice and sunny today. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2014)

Fine and sunny 23C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 14, 2014)

Lovely warm sunny day with light winds.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2014)

It was raining most of the day. It is cold again ... 7-10°C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lovely day today. Clear blue skies and sunshine. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

another fine day at 22C


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 15, 2014)

25F and snow on the ground from a storm yesterday.....and it's April 15th... Enough is enough!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2014)

Another lovely day, not quite sure what is going on. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowing like crazy for the last hour. No end in sight

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2014)

Yesterday it was 75 degrees F and today it was snowing, go figure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2014)

A slight rise in temp up to 24c today...and still a fine day!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2014)

Just barely above freezing and the grass is again snow covered. 
Climate Change happens every other day. 
Mind you, the sun is in its quiet phase and that means cooler temperatures
and that's not man made.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

Another 24C day today, looks like rain tomorrow after a run of fine sunny days...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2014)

Cloudy again today and a little cooler, no rain though. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2014)

Sprinkling of rain this morning, but cleared to a nice day...20C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2014)

A sunny but cold day again.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 19, 2014)

The day started warm, but cooled as the day went on. Frequent rain showers, which turned to snow this evening.
Blah!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2014)

Lovely day here. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2014)

Once it is a sunny but cold day then it is a rainy but warm one. 20-22°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

Up to 28C today slightly overcast....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2014)

Snowing, 1°C...







Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 22, 2014)

Cracked the 70 deg F mark today. whoopee!
Downhill for the rest of the week. Blah!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2014)

70 degrees F and cloudy. I really wish it would rain. It's gotten kinda dry around here.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2014)

Cold and wet. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2014)

A storm with lightnings and thunders has started. It's raining at the moment.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2014)

Snowing right now, 0°C..

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2014)

Again a so-so type day. Drizzling.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2014)

Snowing, 1°C.

Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2014)

50F today and blowing hard. The wind blows water out of the bird water bowl.
This is a windy place.


----------



## javlin (Apr 24, 2014)

Going for 80' today Nice!I saw the most beautiful sunset the other night.It was about 75' around 7PM with 5-10mph breeze out of the Gulf and I looked up at this Oak with it's new bright green leaves so soft and it looked like a Christmas tree with all the leaves reflecting light as the sky was already getting dark with the Sun barely poking over the horizon.Just beautiful!!Life is kind somedays.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2014)

Warm and mostly sunny with moderate winds. The pine trees are developing cones and new growth.
The spruce are showing signs of new growth and the trees and shrubs are budding. Bound to be the
odd dandelion showing it's face.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice day today. Sunshine and a few clouds. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2014)

Same here. The temperature about 14°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

23c today cloudy with short periods of sun...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sunny, plus 14°C........just kidding, it snowed all night and just stopped minutes ago.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2014)

A sunny and warm day.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2014)

Bit rainy today. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2014)

Initailly it has been a sunny day but became a cloudy one. Rainfalls are predicted.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

21C today cloudy throughout the day but no rain...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 26, 2014)

Was supposed to rain today, but its been snowing and the ground is covered.
Heard the sweet sound of warblers yesterday and I bet they wished they had
returned from the South a few days later.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2014)

Cool and wet here today. Around 9C/46F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2014)

Very windy and 72 F today. 

Big storms raging through the Midwest today/tonight. We are currently under a Severe Thunderstorm/Tornado watch throughout the night. They said the storm was capable of producing strong tornadoes, baseball size hail and we are going to get 2+ inches of rain. Wish us luck...

Already getting dark out there, lightning and the thunder is rumbling.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice day today. Sunny and around 15C/59F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2014)

Been real nice lately, cooler temps with occasional rain (snow in the mountains) but tomorrow the heat is on.

The forcast is calling for daytime highs around 90F/32C dropping to 60F/16C overnight...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2014)

Big storms rolling through again this evening.

Tornado watch appears to be over.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2014)

A sunny and very warm day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

Inch of rain in the early hours this morning...stayed cloudy most of the day a top of 19C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2014)

19C today overcast but no rain that i saw...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2014)

A warm and sunny day. 20°C and OVERCAST.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful warm sunny day with negligible winds. Heard the ice-cream truck touring the neighborhood
this afternoon with its cheerfully annoying tune.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2014)

Down 2 degrees to 17C and cloudy....


----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2014)

Another sunny day 24 C/ 74 F . If the season was open, I might be on the water fishing.


----------



## Hotntot (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful day yesterday - rained all today. Do we ever two days of sun in a row in Blightly?


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2014)

Cool and damp today. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## javlin (May 2, 2014)

75' today but on Tuesday we had some serious storms roll through.This is the first day back on the net since the storm.The pole out in front of the house took a hit and took out all four modems(four houses) attached to the pole ,my ethernet(computer) and two TV's.The house to the left of the pole in the pic lost part of the a/c unit and house down the street lost a couple of tv's also.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2014)

Glad to see you back Kev. 

Today it's a sunny but cold day with blasts of cold wind.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2014)

Sunny day with some cloud..15C


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2014)

Just stopped snowing.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2014)

Overcast today and cool. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2014)

Cloudy and cold. 10°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2014)

A sunny day today 16C


----------



## javlin (May 4, 2014)

Suppose to get up 78-80' today.I am now upto 5 blueberrys,3 raspberrys,1 orange and some strawberrys


----------



## imalko (May 4, 2014)

We have over 24 hours continuous rain now and quite cold for this time of the year with just 9C. Guess now we know how you chaps in the UK often feel?


----------



## Old Wizard (May 4, 2014)

The difference in temperature between Thursday and Saturday.....70F
we've had rain, snow and we're to have more of the same until late next week.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2014)

18C today again some sun, some clous but no rain....


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2014)

Bit warmer but drizzly. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 6, 2014)

Snow!


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2014)

Snow is better than rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2014)

Basically same as past few days...sunny with cloudy periods 18C


----------



## Old Wizard (May 7, 2014)

Cloudy and cool. Not nice.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2014)

Overcast today with some sunny spells. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2014)

A mostly sunny day today 21C


----------



## Donivanp (May 12, 2014)

Take that umbrella today to be on the safe side. Temps in the upper 80's with a 40% rain chance after 11am. On channel 11 I'm showing when overnight lows will return to the 50s! I'm LIVE.
Oh and BTW the second is my morning weather lady Chita Johnson but that for cast is a couple days back.


----------



## Torch (May 12, 2014)

Damn snow and going to 20 degs tonight,have to shake off the trees before I go to work,cherry trees were just blooming,this is going to hurt...


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2014)

Cloudy with some sunshine today. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2014)

22C fine and sunny again....


----------



## Donivanp (May 13, 2014)

Coming down in buckets out there. Grass needs it I guess and maybe it will settle some of the high humidity down, what am I talking about this is Houston Texas.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful, sunny and warm. The weekend and first few days of the week are predicted to be wet.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2014)

Lovely day today, lots of sun. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)

The day was a nice one. It was sunny but quite cold. The night will be colder. No clouds in the sky. The Moon is shining like the Sun. Sorry for poor quality but I took it with my cellphone.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2014)

25C today started cloudy but improved as the day went on....


----------



## imalko (May 15, 2014)

We have heavy rain for over 48 hours straight now, which caused massive floods all over the country. Three people lost their lives so far... At home the situation is less catastrophic but still serious. Our back yard is flooded so we had to move pigs and chickens away from the water. Here are few pictures of our flooded back yard and garden and few neighboring gardens. These were taken today around noon, but there is a much more water now as the water level rises by the hour. The main problem is an old irrigation canal which runs next to our property and which has flooded due to heavy rains. Weather broadcast announces still at least 12 continuous hours of heavy rain so we'll see what tomorrow brings. Temperature is around 10-15C.


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)

Oh Holy Crap ... I hope all of you are fine there .


----------



## imalko (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for asking Wojtek.

Well, fallowing the news today I see it's chaos all around the country - three people dead, two missing, over 500 evacuated (some by helicopters), many completely cut off by floods, over 100.000 people without electricity. Nationwide state of emergency declared by the government and plead sent to EU and Russia for help. First Russian Il-76 with help is to land at Nish tonight as it was reported...

It appears that the worst situation is in central Serbia and south of Belgrade. Here in our town (some 30km north of Belgrade) we are largerly spared of the worst. Me and my family are fine. The situation thankfully isn't life threatening, but it is serious as the underground waters are rising and canals are flooding. We already had to move our animals, lets hope it'll remain on that. Will post tomorrow with update on the situation.


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2014)

Another lovely day here. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## imalko (May 15, 2014)

Here's an official report with some pictures that can be found on the net...

*Storm floods Balkans, Serbia declares emergency*

_A massive storm has dumped record rainfalls on the Balkans, causing severe flooding, especially in Serbia, and parts of Bosnia. Schools have been closed in Serbia, where several people have drowned. Croatia is on alert. _

Serbian declared a nationwide flood emergency on Thursday and asked the EU and Russia for help. Entire towns were cut off. The slow-moving cyclone is forecast to persist until the weekend.
Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic said his country was facing its "biggest water catastrophe in Serbia's history."
Meteorologists forecast that more than double Serbia's average rainfall for the whole of May was expected to fall within just two-and-a-half days until Friday noon.
Across Serbia, 100,000 households were without electricity. Dozens of cars and buses were stranded along flooded roads.
Schools in the Serbian capital were closed for Thursday and Friday. Major traffic routes, such as the E-75 Belgrade-Skopje highway, were submerged. Serbia's rail link to Montenegro was severed.
Waters are rising everywhere," said Serbian emergency official Predrag Maric. "We have engaged all our manpower."
At least three people were killed in Serbia, including a resident near Belgrade whom firefighters said had drowned after she refused to be evacuated.
Serbian media said at least two more people had been reported missing.
High-profile societ and basketball sporting events were postponed.
*Storm also grips Bosnia, Croatia*
In Bosnia, to the west, bridges were swept away by swollen rivers. The central Bosnian town of Topcic Polje, near Zenica, was bisected by landslides and raging waters (pictured).
Some residents of Maglaj, 100 kilometers (60 miles) north of Bosnia's capital, sat on roofs.
Its mayor Mehmed Mustabasic said the town was "cut off from the rest of the world."
"We have no electricity; the phones are not working," he said.
The Sarajevo government ordered the deployment of army helicopters for evacuations. EU troops in Bosnia joined rescue efforts.
*Croatia also affected*
High winds reaching 150 kilometers per hour forced the closure of sections of Croatia's Adriatic coastal highway.
Thousands of Croatian households have also been without power since Wednesday.
Croatia's meteorological service issued a "red alert," saying winds were powerful enough to carry debris at deadly speed.
Slovenia was also on alert because of predicted high winds.
The storm, a slow-moving cyclone, bringing sharp drops in temperature, is expected to drift to the east over the Balkans and then south to the eastern Mediterranean by the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2014)

Some serious weather there Igor...

We had another warm one up to 27C today, most unusual for this time of year.


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2014)

Yeah, that is some serious rain!

Another gorgeous day today. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2014)

Mild................
Nothing like is happening back in the States!!!!!!
WTH is going on???????


----------



## imalko (May 17, 2014)

Update on the situation... It's catastrophic in many parts of our country, can't find any other word. It's especially critical around the Sava river, where almost entire town of Obrenovac had to be evacuated and most threatened are now Šabac and Sremska Mitrovica. There are casualties. 

Back at the home front, we're continuing to be spared from the worst, but it's still raining and the water level steadily rising. Our entire back yard and garden are now flooded and the water line reached 2-3 meters from our house doors. We got some sand bags to try to protect the shed into which we moved our animals (pigs and chickens) as the water reached this too. Here are few pictures taken yesterday...


----------



## imalko (May 17, 2014)

However, all the problems we have at home pale in comparison with what is happening elsewhere in Serbia. Here's one aerial shot from Obrenovac taken yesterday...


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2014)

Hang in there Igor.


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2014)

Another cracker of a day. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2014)

Cloudy most of the day got to 23.8C today...


----------



## MacArther (May 18, 2014)

Sunny with a high of 104 F.


----------



## s1chris (May 18, 2014)

I'll go as far as saying it has been so warm and sunny (24 degrees) today in Coventry that I was left with no choice other than to have a BBQ and consume that much cider that it has taken me 20 minutes to write this post. Enjoy people.

Cheers Chris


----------



## imalko (May 18, 2014)

The rain finally stopped and here at home the floodwater is receding. So, we're out of the woods so to speak. However, elsewhere in Serbia situation is still very serious. I wont be posting pictures as these can be found on the net. Here's just one map showing the flooded areas in Serbia and the region to appreciate the scale of the disaster.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2014)

At least the rain has stopped.

Another lovely day here, still around 24C/75F. Although the rain is apparently coming tomorrow...


----------



## Marcel (May 19, 2014)

I just heard Dutch experts have gone to Serbia. We're used to deal with water, especially when there is too much of it. Looks like you're needing a good plan for your waterdefence there. It's looking rather serious there Imalko, glad you're not in the worst part.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2014)

22 today scattered clouds some early morning rain...


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2014)

Bloody rain is back. Around 18C/65F...


----------



## MacArther (May 19, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Bloody rain is back. Around 18C/65F...



If you're up for it Gnomey I'll trade you sunny and 103 F for the rain and cold....


----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2014)

24C, sunny with a light breeze. Delightful!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)

25.7C today, now that means we have equalled a record of 10 days over 22C in May...last time was 1918...


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2014)

Showers on and off but then brightened up in the afternoon. Not enough to dry the pitch for cricket though which was annoying. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2014)

Didn't get our new record of days over 22C only got to 21.8C today....bummer....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2014)

Overcast with a chance of rain or thunderstorms. 4th day in a row for the 2nd week in a row. Projected high of around 17 celsius, below average again. This has been a cold, wet spring in southern Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 26, 2014)

This shows Lake Superior ice coverage as of late April. Ice is predicted to linger on till just about now (May 26):

Lake Superior ice could stick around until mid-May - Thunder Bay - CBC News


----------



## Old Wizard (May 26, 2014)

Sunny, warm, with moderate winds. Enough to disperse the first Dandelion parachute seeds.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2014)

Quite nice sunny and very warm day. 24°C


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2014)

Nice and sunny today. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2014)

Cloudy with patches of rain 18c today


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2014)

Lake Superior ice ....


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2014)

A warm day with some of rain coming down. It got colder 16-17°C with gusts of wind.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 28, 2014)

Lake Superior shore - Memorial Day


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

18C again today cloudy with some early rain again...


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

A cloudy and rainy day. Again cold...


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2014)

Cool and cloudy today. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

15c cloudy and raining for good portions of the day...


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2014)

It got warmer , no clouds here and it's a sunny day today.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

For now, unless it changes again while typing this, it's nice and sunny.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2014)

18C cloudy periods with some sun occasionally...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2014)

Snow, hail........and lightning.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 4, 2014)

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2014)

It's raining at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2014)

Heavy rain today. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 4, 2014)

Lake Superior, June 1


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

Dang, that looks cold!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2014)

Yesterday, it was hot. Today, it was hot. Tomorrow, it will be hot.

They tell me it's still Spring...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2014)

18c again today bit of cloud in the morning clearing to a fine sunny day.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2014)

Regarding yesterday's post, it snowed about 4 inches by 1:30pm and by quitting time it was almost all gone. The lightning forced an evacuation of the pit as there was a miss fire from the last blast and one hole still had powder in it. It also snowed in my little hamlet.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 5, 2014)

ohhhh yeah, blasting and lightning don't mix well...at all...

When I was doing radio work up at Gray Rock (local limestone quarry), there was always radio silence near the blasting shack and then when they were preparing the pit for blasting, all cellphones and HTs checked in at the office, then all radio equipment in the vehicles were shut down, confirmed off before charges primed. Thunderstorms kept a lid on things, too...lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice sunny day but on the cool side this morning... 18C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2014)

It is a sunny and hot day. The temperature is still at level of 30C.


----------



## imalko (Jun 10, 2014)

Sunny and very hot 34C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2014)

Drizzly for the most part with some sunny spells. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2014)

Started out sunny, then the clouds increased, no rain though...17c


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice day today although a bit cloudy. Around 19C/67F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2014)

Still hot and some of rain coming down in the evening.


----------



## YakFlyer (Jun 12, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice sunny day but on the cool side this morning... 18C



Wayne, if only we had that sort of temperature here at that time of year. Lucky if we get over 10deg during the day in the South Island in June... it was well into the minuses at night last week. 
18 deg, pah!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2014)

It became colder. It was a nice , sunny day. The temperature 23°C.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 12, 2014)

Today it was "cool" and only got to 42C (107F). Two days ago it hit 50C (122F) And why do people want to live here?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2014)

Lovely day today. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Overcast and raining most of the day only got to 12.6C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2014)

Initially it was a quite nice day. But it started to rain later. The temperature 18-19°C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2014)

Another beautiful day today. Bright and sunny, around 23C/73F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2014)

Foggy start to the day, mostly cloudy 15c today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2014)

Cloudy start but brightened up in the afternoon. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2014)

A nice a sunny day. But the night may be cold though.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2014)

Lots of rain the last few days and more to come. They are warning of potential flooding in some rivers and steams in SW Alberta.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)

No rain today, overcast 15C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2014)

Yup! More rain. Even the earthworms are trying to find places a little dryer than the lawn.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2014)

A sunny and warm day. But it was cold at night.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2014)

Lovely day for the most part today. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 18, 2014)

More wet stuff today. I think my toes are developing webs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2014)

15C today and cloudy some isolated showers...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2014)

We finally get to see the sun today. A bit hard on the eyes after 5 days of rain.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2014)

Lovely day again today. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2014)

It was a cloudy day mostly. Now it is raining quite severe.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2014)

Hot hot hot hot. Even the cows are beginning to curdle.


----------



## Torch (Jun 21, 2014)

More tornado warnings here,almost a daily occurence lately..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2014)

Man, I do NOT miss those!


----------



## Torch (Jun 22, 2014)

Really weird,had one up in Fairplay, a mountain valley town. Nobody ever expected one there. Usually it's all just east of I-25 which runs north and south thru Denver.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow that is odd. I remember in grade school having to do monthly tornado drills when I lived in Indiana. I also remember seeing funnel clouds starting to appear while playing T-Ball. I think I'll pick hurricanes over tornados any day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2014)

Another cracking day here today. Bright sunshine and around 23C/73F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2014)

Initailly it was a cloudy and rainy day.. Then the weather got better and became a nice and sunny one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2014)

Another beautiful day here today. Around 24C/76F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot as hades, then a monsoon and then hot as hades again.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2014)

15-18 C, windy, light showers, a bit of thunder this early evening, that's about it.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 24, 2014)

> Lucky if we get over 10deg during the day in the South Island in June...



You want to come live up near me, mate, it hasn't dropped below zero here yet! An hour's northwest of Nelson, although its caning it down with rain at the moment, its not cold.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2014)

Sunny and 25C until supper time when the western sky turned dark. Had a short thunder storm, followed by a shower, followed by clear skies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2014)

16C today overcast with scattered showers...


----------



## Torch (Jun 25, 2014)

More tornado warnings and severe thunder storms for the eastern plains again, this is getting old.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2014)

cloudy but no rain today 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2014)

The rain returned today  Around 17C/62F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2014)

A sunny and warm day with some rain coming down in the evening. The temperature 21°C


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2014)

Partly cloudy today (was yesterday, too) but no rain. We neeeeeeed rain! 

Temps have been nice, though, 84F (28C) by day, 73F (22C) at night.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2014)

Little bit of rain but brightened up as the day went on. Around 18C/65F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Bit cloudy today but no rain...14C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 29, 2014)

Nasty day, very cloudy, no sun, little rain and just 1C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2014)

Cooler today with some rain and sunshine. Around 17C/62F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2014)

15C fine and sunny today....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2014)

Was nice this morning but rained in the afternoon. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2014)

Cloudy most of the day with some rain 15C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2014)

Here comes the rain again. But it was a sunny and hot day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 5, 2014)

Pushing 30 C for the 4th day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2014)

Not bad today, some sunny spells. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## History Man (Jul 6, 2014)

Mid 90's and clear


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Overcast most of the day, 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2014)

Varied between lovely sunshine and heavy rain today. Around 19C/67F...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2014)

Cold and a little wet today. max 6C, now down to 3C but with chill factor -1C. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Time for a hot toddy me thinks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2014)

14C today with some rain...cloudy most of the day


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2014)

Cloudy with some sunshine today. Around 18C/65F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2014)

15 C today, mostly sunny...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2014)

After severe rainfalls and storm at night, a sunny day starts...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2014)

Another nice day today here. Around 19C/67F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2014)

mostly sunny again with the clouds coming in in the afternoon....13C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2014)

Mostly sunny today. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2014)

Overcast, cold, 14C....still in shorts though!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely day today. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

Overcast all day...no rain.....13C


----------



## rochie (Jul 19, 2014)

Hot, sticky and heavy rain at the minute 20'c !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2014)

Just hot...


----------



## MacArther (Jul 19, 2014)

105 F...or 40.56 C today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2014)

14C today, cloudy yet again but no rain...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2014)

Mixed bag today. Some rain and some sun. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2014)

Cold and wet today...10C


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice and semi cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2014)

Gorgeous day today. Sunshine and blue skies all day. Around 29C/84F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 24, 2014)

Big fast moving thunder storm tonight. Lightning in every part of the sky. Reminded me of Houston.
Big dump of rain to boot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2014)

bit of early morning rain then it cleared to let the sun out late in the day..15C


----------



## MacArther (Jul 27, 2014)

114 F...or 45.6C following a night of nasty dust storm/lightning and thunder/


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2014)

Odd day today. Went from heavy rain to sunshine and back again multiple times. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## History Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Well....today it is 98 degrees with an hazy/smokey overcast due to a possible fire in the area. Tomorrow we are expecting 100 - 102 (same the next few days). We have been getting some humidity as well, between 20% - 40%.

Philip


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice day again today. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Cold and wet today, rained for most of the day.... 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2014)

Odd day today, was nice for the most part but then heavy rain for most of the evening. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2014)

In the low 30s C most of the week. Had to dig out the portable air conditioner for the bedroom.


----------



## at6 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hot with 108 degree days and humid.


----------



## History Man (Aug 1, 2014)

Today it was 102 and dry....moderate wind later on in the day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2014)

a fine sunny day 14C


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2014)

Still hot.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2014)

Much cooler today and heavy rain showers throughout the day. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2014)

16C today cloudy with plenty of Sun.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2014)

Lovely day today. Bright sunshine, around 24C/75F...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2014)

Sun, cool. But they been brush burning lately and it's choking invisible smoke in the air!!!!!
Me eyes isa burnin!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2014)

Another 16C day with plenty of sunshine!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2014)

We had an unusual weather pattern pass through the region, dropping the usual high temps down and brought quite a bit of rain, which helped the firefighters get a handle on several lightning-caused forest fires in the area.

Yesterday's high temp was 76F (about 25C) when it is typically 100F (about 36C) and the humidity was insane! Typically, this area averages about 15% and yesterday, it peaked at 70%


----------



## Lefa (Aug 6, 2014)

Now, 7.15pm was 30 degrees Celsius outside and inside the house is +25 Celsius.
Normally here not so warm.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2014)

It's a warm and sunny day with gentle breez.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2014)

Not to bad today. Cloudy for the most part with breaks of sunshine. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2014)

Some Sun...some cloud....14C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2014)

Tail end of Hurricane Bertha came through here over the last few days. So windy and wet. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Park (Aug 13, 2014)

19 C for a low this morning in Austin, TX , in August ! ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Cloudy morning, cleared to a fine sunny arvo 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool again today with some episodes of heavy rain. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Overcast all day with some patchy rain....14C cracked 20C yesterday!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2014)

Not bad to today, sunshine with some clouds. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2014)

A little bit colder at last. But still warm - 21°C. However clouds are in the sky and rainfalls are predicted this afternoon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2014)

16C today some cloud and some sun...


----------



## Boa (Aug 19, 2014)

Rain, rain and rain.
We got the worst flood in the rivers here for 35 years.
makes my work as a rescue dispatcher on 112, a bit interesting...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2014)

Odd day today. Sunny spells and showery spells. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2014)

The temperature went down and now it is 12°C only. It rains frequently. Is that the end of the summer? I hope it isn't.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 20, 2014)

20 C showers and sunshine. Supposed to be coolish for the next week and a half.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2014)

Similar to the other day. Showery and then sunny then showery. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 22, 2014)

Had to wear a jacket today. It's too soon. I was going to say I hate climate change, but I remember it snowing in Mid-August
in the mid-fifties and the fireplace in the Varsity Dance Hall in Sylvan Lake was burning for a week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful sunny day today 21C


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2014)

Brrrr! 8 C low, 13 C high today and more rain. Blah!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice day today. Sunny for the most part with some showers. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## javlin (Aug 24, 2014)

All I can say is stink'in hotttt!! 100' with a heat index of 110'


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2014)

Saw the sun for 3/4 of an hour just before sunset last night for the first time in days. Cloudy today but warmer.

The sun's back for the rest of the week and the temps are in the mid to upper 20s C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2014)

Fine and Sunny the past few days today got to 23.5C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2014)

Was rainy this morning but nice when I went out with the dog this afternoon. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Another fine and sunny day at 24C


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2014)

It's been warm during the day, but it's starting to cool off quicker in the evenings.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2014)

Overcast day today with no rain, possibly later tonight....still got to 23C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice day today, sunny with few clouds. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Down to 16C today and a couple of rain periods...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2014)

Gad! The leaves are starting to change color. It's too sooooooon!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice and sunny today. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2014)

Back to 14C today some sun some clouds...no rain though...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2014)

Single digit temperatures with the wind coming and going from different directions. To make more miserable....rain.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2014)

Another nice day today. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Real nice sunny day today 23C


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like sun, haven't looked outside yet...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2014)

Sunny with light winds and in the upper 20s C. Wet and very cool for most of the upcoming week.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2014)

Another lovely day today. Sunny and warm, around 24C/75F...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 7, 2014)

My heart goes out to you Dr. Gnomey. It's 2043 my time and it's snowing.....snowing!!!!!!!! Thermometer says 3°C.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2014)

25C today, cloudy and windy too...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2014)

Cold with a misty rain, which is worse than a real rain. Potential for some snow over night. Blah!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2014)

Still cold and more misty rain. At least we missed the heavy snowfall north and west of here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2014)

On Sunday, I was lounging in the back yard with a Marguerita in clear sunshine and 25C warmth. On Monday, in less than 24 hours, the temperature plummeted to 3C and it began snowing. At 3:24am this morning, my wife and I were awoken to a thundering crack and found our 40 year old ash tree looking like this:













Note that very few leaves had actually started changing colour. The fact that they were all still on the tree allowed the wet snow to accumulate to make a load that was obviously too heavy for our poor tree. I hit the rental store when it opened at 7am and got myself a chainsaw and here here's the yard now.






On Thursday, we have our company golf tournament and on Sunday it's supposed to be back up to 20C and Sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> My heart goes out to you Dr. Gnomey. It's 2043 my time and it's snowing.....snowing!!!!!!!! Thermometer says 3°C.
> 
> Geo



Ha, poor you Geo.

Still lovely here today. Another sunny day around 24C/75F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 10, 2014)

My brother in Calgary sent some pictures from his neighborhood. Here's one of them:


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2014)

Only +10 C today, but the sun was out at last and no wind. Beautiful!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2014)

Lovely day again today. Sunny for the most part. Around 23C/74F...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2014)

Initially it was a cloudy day. But later it got better. The rest of the day was very warm and sunny.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2014)

Top sunny day today 26C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2014)

Lovely day again today although with some rain showers. Around 23C/74F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2014)

Fine sunny day again 26C


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 21, 2014)

A cool 108F (42C) today, and this is a cool day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunny, light breeze and 25 C. In other words, a beautiful day.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2014)

Lovely day here today. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2014)

a repeat of the past few days fine and sunny 26C again


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2014)

Bit cooler today but still nice and sunny. Around 17C/62F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2014)

30 C, light winds and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2014)

Bit rainy but sunny for the most part. Certainly getting cooler. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2014)

Finally, we have rain!

Not sure if it's enough to slow the three massive forest fires we have burning out of control here in the state (and surely won't fill any of our empty lakes), but any rain is better than none!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2014)

The rain returned. Pretty miserable today. Still around 17C/62F though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2014)

Up to 30C today fine and sunny day.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2014)

Cloudy today with a hint of sunshine. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2014)

Sunny and mid 20 C yesterday. Shirt sleeve weather.
Today 10 C, cloudy. Warm jacket weather.


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 27, 2014)

Currently holidaying in the Wide Bay and Burnett district of Aus near Bundaberg - 53,000 sq km (2 1/2 times the size of Wales and 2/3 size of Scotland) which is covered by a single weather forecast. Officially 23.5C and partly cloudy. Actually about 90% cloud and 25.1C where I am. Last rain (more than 2mm) 2014-04-03 but 10 km away had 22 mm on Friday. Forecast is for 30% chance of less than 1 mm rain somewhere in the district - hope it is here because when the dogs are running they are throwing up small dust clouds


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2014)

The past few days (and evenings) have been just crappy weather...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice and sunny today. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2014)

Also here the same. A sunny and warm day. 18-19°C. Tomorow it is going to be 20-21°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2014)

Some clouds mostly sunny 22C today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2014)

Sunny 15 C. The leaves are really changing color fast these days.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2014)

Colder today with some rain showers. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 4, 2014)

Let me see..........snow on the ground Wed. gone by noon.
Had to scrape frost off my windshield this morning. Blah!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2014)

Snowing outside. WTF?


----------



## Totalize (Oct 4, 2014)

It`s been beautiful here. Sunny and warm. Leaves are changing quite a bit but nice to see in on a warm sunny autumn day. Probably about 18 degrees C.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2014)

Sunny for the most part today. Bit chilly though, around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2014)

Breezy, sunny 22 C


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)

Overcast all day and windy...and still got up to 29C


----------



## Siddley (Oct 6, 2014)

It's beautiful here, maybe 25C and sunny. What a relief from August when it hits 40-50C and you just can't do anything for weeks on end.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2014)

Really windy and wet for the most part today. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2014)

Cloudy and sunny and sunny and cloudy....21C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2014)

Thunderstorms! Makes a bit of a change from just rain. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2014)

Bl**dy top sunny day here today 29C


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

First real Hottie today 37C fine and sunny.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 21, 2014)

22C sunny with a light breeze yesterday.
Today 10C with a light breeze, cloudy with rain showers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2014)

Back to 32C with some cloud..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2014)

Bit windy. Cloudy for the most part. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2014)

Mid teens C and sunny. Gonna get the winter wheels mounted Monday. Blah!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2014)

Dropped down again to 24C but fine and sunny


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2014)

After keeping an eye on today's date for almost a year, it came down to watching the weather forecasts and as today approached, they said sunny and clear all the way until a couple days ago...then they changed the forecast and said rain all the way through Saturday. And for once, the forecasters were right.

The reason I was so interested in today's date?

The Solar Eclipse was this afternoon.

And I missed it.

Dammit...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2014)

Snowing in the pit.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2014)

Overcast and cool for the most part. Some rain showers. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Tracker (Oct 24, 2014)

Stared out at 0600 hrs at -1C climbing to 15-16C by 1500-1600 hrs. Sounds better in Australia!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 25, 2014)

Sunny 10C and windy. Windy is kind of normal this time of year.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2014)

Overcast , the temperature 5°C. Cold.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2014)

25C fine and sunny today.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2014)

Snowing in the pit. 

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2014)

Bit of everything today. Rain, clouds, sunshine and repeat. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2014)

It was a cloudy and cold day. The temperature is going down. Now it's about the 3°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 26, 2014)

10C partly cloudy. Put the suet feeders out for the Flickers who've been stopping at the water dishes lately. Beautiful birds!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2014)

Had an overcast day with some rain patches...yet still got to 29C


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)

The next cold and dark day despite the change to winter time.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2014)

Snowed about 3" in the pit over night and still snowing. It was suggested to put a serrated blade on my grader yesterday but it was refused. Someone is going to have to suck it up this morning.

Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 26, 2014)

9C Sunny for the first half and the cloudy. Very windy and the leaves and Tumble Weeds are moving fast. A week ago Thursday was a real Tumble Weed day and all of the cars on my street had stacks of them at the front or rear bumper.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2014)

Clouds and rain for the most part today. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice day 28C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2014)

Cloudy with some rain showers today. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2014)

9C with overnight fog which lasted til noon.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2014)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2014)

It was a cloudy and misty day. Quite warm 12°C - 14°C. Now it's 9°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2014)

Started at 4C and cloudy. Rain began mid-afternoon. This evening 2C and snowing steadily.
Came in from the south......thanks Montana!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2014)

The visibility 3 km. Mist.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2014)

Cloudy for the most part today, although there were some heavy rain showers. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2014)

Snowing. 1°C

Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2014)

2C with a bunch mushy, slushy snow on the ground. My neighbor's snow loving cat leaped out onto the snow and her feet sunk thru the top of the snow into the slush. She was not amused. She made the best of it, enduring the wet feet she got. 10 minutes of play time was enough.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2014)

Cooler with more clouds and some rain. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2014)

18C,sunny, but breezy. Weekend features rain and then snow. Next week to be below freezing. Aaaargh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2014)

hottie today 36c fine sunny day.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2014)

Initially it was a cloudy and misty day in the morning. But now it is a sunny one. It's quite warm... 9°C.


----------



## model299 (Nov 7, 2014)

We're nearing our winter season up here in the northern midwest. It was in the mid twenties when I left work last night, and there was a hard frost on the car that I had to scrape from the glass. Today was cool and rainy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2014)

Overcast for most of the day, down from yesterdays high to 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

Showers today. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2014)

Plus 8C and a bit of rain yesterday. -11C and snowing today Brrrr!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2014)

Another mixed bag today, bouts of rain and finished with some thunder. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

A fine sunny day 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2014)

Another cold and wet day. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 10, 2014)

-11C again today, but with the addition of 4 or 5cm of snow. (The snow we are graciously sending
to the South and East to our friends in the US Midwest.)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2014)

Another cold day with heavy rain for the most part. Still around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2014)

another fine sunny day today...35C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2014)

It almost didn't rain today but then it did. Heavy showers again, still around 12C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2014)

Hottie today 38.8C


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2014)

-9°C and snowing, averaging -8/-16 and clear for the rest of the week.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2014)

It didn't really rain today! Just really windy and still cold. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2014)

-21C with clear skies. Supposed to get above freezing by Tues. Can't say winter isn't here.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2014)

Another nice rain free day. Still chilly though, around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2014)

It's a cloudy, misty, cold and dark day. 9°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2014)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Still around 12C/54F...


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 17, 2014)

Still in the Wide Bay and Burnett (two and a half times the size of Wales) and our (cooler) forecast for today is 

_*Wide Bay Burnett for Tuesday Hot. Cloudy. High (80%) chance of showers inland, medium (60%) chance elsewhere. The chance of thunderstorms from late this morning. Light winds. Daytime maximum temperatures 30 to 36 Celcius. *_

Yesterday was hot but I could not access the NBN so could not post the weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2014)

Cloudy with some rain showers for the most part. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## v2 (Nov 18, 2014)

raining


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 18, 2014)

8C and mostly sunny with light winds. First time above freezing in a week.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2014)

Clear and cold for the most part today. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice fine day 33C, expecting some rain tomorrow....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, as of right now, 06:35 hrs local time, it is a balmy -23c with the wind chill but on the bright side, it is currently clear without a cloud in the sky. I can just see the first orange glow of the sunrise on the horizon.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2014)

Nothing has been changed. Again it's a cloudy, misty, cold and dark day.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2014)

Bit warmer today, still cloudy with some clear spells. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2014)

A nice day today, sunny...22C


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2014)

0C and cloudy. White stuff in the forecast. The grass still has a tinge of green, which makes it less depressing.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2014)

Cloudy and dark. It's quite cold.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 26, 2014)

-1C and snowing.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2014)

Cold and wet today. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2014)

great sunny day today 28C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2014)

Quite foggy for the most part today. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2014)

Blowing snow 21-32km/h, -15°C/windchill = -24

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2014)

Brighter than yesterday but similar temperatures. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 29, 2014)

Dropped down to -21C this afternoon. Supposed to snow a bunch overnight.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2014)

cold, rain, dark overcast all day with heavy fog setting in during the evening.

About 40F (5C or so) during the day...though I can't complain, this weather must seem like summer to our friends in Canada!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2014)

A cloudy and dark day again. The temperature -2°C to -4°C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2014)

After a week of snow and temps in the -5 to 15 F range today was beautiful. Sunny and 47 F. Spent the morning flying a bit. Could not ask for a better Sat.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 29, 2014)

-24C and 10cm new snow. Brrrr!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2014)

No new snow until Monday. -24°C/-28 windchill.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2014)

Lord have mercy, how the heck do you guys tolerate that sort of cold up there?

Once in a while, it'll get down to 32C (0C) here, and I hate it...perhaps my growing up in hot climates (Orange County) and later living in an area (Redding) where it also gets wicked hot during summer (average temps of 100F - 110F/37C - 43C) has something to do with that?


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 30, 2014)

When you grow up with cold winters you dress for it and live with it. I spent a year working in Houston Texas and suffered the summer heat there. I learned how to sweat copiously.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2014)

I've worked and recreated in areas where there's cold temps...but I am acclimated to desert heat

When it drops below 40F (5C), I get a little testy...but working in 105F (40C) temps doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## Park (Nov 30, 2014)

25C in south Texas today before a front comes through Monday.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I've worked and recreated in areas where there's cold temps...but I am acclimated to desert heat
> 
> When it drops below 40F (5C), I get a little testy...but working in 105F (40C) temps doesn't bother me at all!



It's a different kind of cold in the interior of the province I dwell in, a dry cold, little moisture in it. The snow crunches when you step on it. Up to -20°Cish, I just wear a t-shirt and a hooodie for short half hour jaunts outside. The snow crunches when you step on it. When I lived on the coast, just north of Vancouver, anything near 0° sent me running for the Stanfields®(GOOGLE it) from October to April. 

Having said that, -25°C/-33 windchill.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice and sunny today. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2014)

Was expecting some good rain out of this last night..........................only got 2mm but the best lightning show I've seen for a long while, lasted for about 3 hour into the night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2014)

-6C with strong winds blowing the snow about. Kept the City snowplows busy all day.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2014)

Clear and cold today. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2014)

Also here is clear and cold. -6°C. No snowfalls.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2014)

Sunny -10C and the strong winds have let up at last.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2014)

Started out overcast and cleared in the afternoon to fine day got to 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2014)

Still clear and cold. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2014)

-11C cloudy with snow off and on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

A nice fine sunny day with some scattered cloud...23C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

Clear and cold with some rain showers for the most part. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2014)

+6C and sunny. Some of our snow melted.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2014)

Another nice fine and sunny day ...25C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2014)

Crept up a bit higher today 29C and fine and sunny...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2014)

Clear and cold for the most part. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 9, 2014)

+10C with moderate winds and mostly cloudy.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2014)

Pretty awful. Heavy rain and high winds. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2014)

After an overcast and rainy day yesterday, the clouds were gone and anoth nice sunny day...26C


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2014)

Torrential rain and high winds...

They estimate the rainfall to be between 4 to 6 inches in the next 12 hours with blizzard conditions in the nearby mountains. Flooding expected in the valley and the winds will be peaking at 60 miles an hour.

Hellova night.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2014)

More rain and more wind. Still cold too, around 8C/47F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2014)

Super day 31C!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2014)

Mixed sun and clouds, +11 C and light winds.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2014)

Clear and cold for the most part. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 14, 2014)

The Jetstream made a big omega pattern, dragging that wet California weather pattern north up the east slope of the Rockies and has given us snow all day long. Bare and dry roads yesterday to wet and slushy today.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)

Due to the difference between the temperature at the night and the one of the day the mist appeared. The visibility about 200m.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2014)

Heavy rain all day for the most part. Still cold, around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 16, 2014)

Sunny, brisk cold. Hard frost on the windshield this morning. Blah!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2014)

Overcast with some showers today. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2014)

Sunny, above freezing with a light wind. Not too bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2014)

Clear and cold. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice Sunny Day..23C


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2014)

-3C,sunny and no wind. 1 cm new snow. Not too bad.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well it's December in Minnesota so the weather is crappy, with 100% chance of staying crappy or getting even crappier!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Clear and cold. Around -4C/26F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2014)

-10C, cloudy and snowing off and on.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 28, 2014)

Great day in Myrtle Beach today --low 70's (edit -sunny also)


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tracker said:


> Great day in Myrtle Beach today --low 70's (edit -sunny also)



You're not living my dream and golfing down there are you?

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2014)

A windy morning with rain....but after seeing The Hobbitt battle of Five Armies it had cleared to fine and sunny afternoon of 24C


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 29, 2014)

Brisk -22C and cloudy with light snow. Brrrr!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2014)

Clear and cold. Around -2C/28F...


----------



## Tracker (Dec 29, 2014)

Geo,
Hate to say but YES! Have been doing this for the last 5 years (4 months of golf). Beats shoveling snow back home in Canada.


----------



## Torch (Dec 29, 2014)

About 8 inches of snow and going down to -6F tonight,thank you Honda snowblower.....


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tracker said:


> Geo,
> Hate to say but YES! Have been doing this for the last 5 years (4 months of golf). Beats shoveling snow back home in Canada.



My dream is to play every course there. My goal right now is to play in the Myrtle Beach World Amateur in 2 years. My buddy did a a few years ago and said it was a blast. Only have to beat 3500+ other golfers.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2014)

The recent days have been quite frosty. Tonight, we got some of the white stuff finally.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 30, 2014)

Geo,
All the best in your quest! It's _cold_ here tonight (34F)but we still golfed this morning. I'm sure you can edge out 3500+.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2014)

Check out their website, past winners have been 14, 16 and 17 handicaps. -17°C/Windchill -23 here.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2014)

real nice sunny day today..28C expecting 41-42C on Friday!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2015)

Warmed up a bit. Now around 11C/52F and raining...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 2, 2015)

Currently visiting in Nabrezynne Chelney, Russia, -12c


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2015)

Wet, cold and dark. And nothing more to say.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2015)

The day started cloudy, windy and 0C. This afternoon, still cloudy lighter winds and the temp. now -8C.

Today -17 and several cm of snow. More snow forecast thru Tuesday. Drat!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2015)

Well after a real hottie on Friday of 44.1C (111.4f) it has dropped back 38C yesterday to 30C today...

We are currently experiencing some out of control bushfires in the hills to the west and the smell of the smoke is strong in the air.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2015)

-24°C/-34°C with the wind chill. At least it's stopped snowing for the day but starts back on Tuesday. 

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2015)

Overcast today. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

34.9c today heading up again tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2015)

Bit clearer today, still chilly though. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2015)

39.4C today fine and sunny...a little bit hot too...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)

It's a sunny and frosty day. -4°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 6, 2015)

-16 C and cloudy and more snow. 4 days of it so far.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)

Again a cloudy day... the temperature is about -1°C/0°C. It is snowing at the moment.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 7, 2015)

A bit of a warm-up today to +2C and still cloudy. More snow overnight.
Supposed to cool off a bit for the rest of the week. More snow forecast.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2015)

Heavy rain, some wind, generally pretty miserable. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2015)

The Artic Blast finally rolled into town. Currently 25F/-3C and tonight down to 14F/-10C. Wind Chill tomorrow is supposed to drive it down to -20F/-29C.

Schools are on a 2 hour delay tomorrow. <Insert pause for laughter from our Canadian members>


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> The Artic Blast finally rolled into town. Currently 25F/-3C and tonight down to 14F/-10C. Wind Chill tomorrow is supposed to drive it down to -20F/-29C.
> 
> Schools are on a 2 hour delay tomorrow. <Insert pause for laughter from our Canadian members>



That is warm. 

Todays *high* temp was -7 F (-22 C). The windchill was -38 F (-39 C). Tonights low temp is -14 F (-27 C), with a wind chill of -42 F (-41 C).

Granted I live up north...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2015)

The temperature is about +2°C. All the white stuff that came down yesterday melted.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just finished a week of -21°C/windchill -33 and 17 inches of snow. Up to a balmy -10°C/windchill -15, no snow until Thursday.

Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 8, 2015)

-14C today and sunny... more snow.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2015)

You should be happy of the snow. Here in Poland there is the rain instead of the white stuff coming down. Wet, cold and dark. I should curse now but I don't want to give anybody a poke in the eye .


----------



## Tracker (Jan 8, 2015)

VB,
Being a Canadian in SC I still found it cold today. That north wind dropped the wind chill to very cool temps. Have been down here a month so I guess I have acclimatized and feel the cold. (The very reason I left the frozen north!)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2015)

Started off wet and windy, finished clear and sunny. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2015)

Clear and -26C tonight. Warm-up starts Sunday.....they say.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2015)

A little bit more of the daylight today and nothing more has been changed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part today with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2015)

'Warmed up' to -8C, still cloudy and a light snowfall.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2015)

Miserable today. Heavy rain and high winds. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful but cool sunny day today. -8C. Supposed to get a birthday present from Ma Nature Sunday when the high is predicted to be +12C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

20c today, overcast and rained most of the day...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold with some snow flurries. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2015)

started out overcast and cleared to nice sunny afternoon...23C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2015)

Sunny, light breeze and above freezing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2015)

Heavy rain and high winds today. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2015)

Fine sunny day 25C today...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)

It stopped to rain yesterday. It is quite warm but still cloudy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2015)

Clear and sunny today. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 16, 2015)

+8C, cloudy and very windy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2015)

Clear and cold today with some frost. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

31C fine and sunny today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2015)

Cold and wet today. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Park (Jan 20, 2015)

The perfect day, calm winds, clear sky and 28/82


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2015)

5th day above freezing daytime temps. A bit of sunshine too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2015)

Day started overcast and drizzling....then cleared to a fine sunny day up to 31C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)

Dark, wet and cold. It was snowing a little bit this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2015)

Little warmer than yesterday but still damp and cold. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2015)

another 31c day today...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2015)

The recent night has been frosty. Some of the white stuff came down this morning. But it didn't take too much of time and all that melted. But the day was cold rather. The temperature about 0/-1°C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2015)

Wet and cold. Around 7C/44F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 24, 2015)

+8C and very windy. Gusts to 80k. Been windy for over a week,


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2015)

Fine Sunny day 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2015)

Clear and sunny today but cold. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2015)

25c today sunny but some clouds about and some strong winds from time to time...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2015)

Cloudy +17C and light winds. Wonderful! Got to open some windows for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2015)

One word: Snow-ma-gedone


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice and sunny today. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2015)

Fine day but only got to 24C....where's the hot weather?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)

It has been snowing at night for a couple of hours. But now all the white stuff is melting. It's cloudy day.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 27, 2015)

So far 6-8" instead of the predicted 18-24".


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 27, 2015)

+17C again,thin clouds and light winds. Not too bad.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 27, 2015)

18c, rain has let up finally.
Not like NYC.....and Boston..... Good almighty.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2015)

Clear and cold today. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 29, 2015)

Only +7C today. The warm spell is over. Sob.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2015)

Finally there is some of the sunlight. But it is cold. The temperature +2°C but the cold wind makes you feeling it could be -2 °C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2015)

Cold today with some snow showers. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

+10C and sunny. No wind to speak of.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Fine sunny day, then the clouds started rolling in....got to 24C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2015)

It's a cloudy day. It was snowing at night but the temperature is 0°C. The white stuff should melt soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2015)

Cold, windy and rainy today. Just delightful, around 4C/39F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 31, 2015)

Bare ground and roads with above freezing temps yesterday. 3cm snow today and -11C. Blah!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2015)

Still around 4C/39F but sunny and clear today...


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 1, 2015)

The weather in Chicago? One picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> The weather in Chicago? One picture is worth a thousand words.



Yep...that says it all I think...


----------



## le_steph40 (Feb 3, 2015)

hello,
There is a white bizarre thing in my garden this morning ! it's a snow day today. It is quite rare here...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2015)

bit warmer today..up to 28C and fine and sunny!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

Back above freezing with high hazy clouds and breezy.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 4, 2015)

Smokey, with no chance of rain...
Marlborough forest fire threatens homes | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2015)

Clear, sunny and cold today. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2015)

29C today fine and sunny...heading into the 30's for next few days...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2015)

Cloudy and -6C. Above freezing tomorrow.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2015)

It starts...







...severe winter storm warning in effect, 35cm/13"+ of snow in two days, winds gusting to 50k/hr. Right now I'm watching the snow blow parallel to the ground.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2015)

Still clear and sunny but a little warmer today. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2015)

Day 2, about 20cm/8" on the ground so far, no let up until Monday...






Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 7, 2015)

+10C, clear and very windy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 7, 2015)

Rain, strong winds and flooding advisories for the central valley.

Temps aren't cold enough for snow in the lower mountain elevations, this particular series of storms has pushed in straight from Hawaii instead of the usual colder storms coming south from Alaska and the north Pacific...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2015)

Dave, all the moisture here is coming from you guys and hitting a cold front that just happens to be to the Southwest of me. Please divert as quickly as possible.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 7, 2015)

Ahh...no can do...

Please be advised that "Pineapple Express" has been given priority, all other traffic has been re-routed accordingly...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2015)

No traffic here, I could barely get up my driveway this afternoon. The belly of my car was plowing snow and I have 17" winter tires on.

Geo


----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2015)

How refreshing. Rain at last. Fresno has been so dry that even the dirt was coughing.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2015)

Another lovely day today. Blue skies and sunshine. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)

It was snowing at night and in the early morning. The temperature is about 0°C. Generally it is a sunny day at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2015)

Similar as the last few days, still sunny and still cold. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 10, 2015)

-10C and we had some freezing rain. Heck of a time to scrape my van's windows.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2015)

Bit of warm day today fine and sunny...34C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2015)

Cloudy today but a bit warmer. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)

Cloudy, -10C and we had some snow. No wind to speak of.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 12, 2015)

+11C and partly cloudy. Supposed to stay above freezing till Monday. Yippee!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2015)

Cloudy again. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2015)

Clear blue sky this morning
-24 degrees Celsius, more like -33 with the wind chill added in.

Cold enough to fire up the wood stove this morning. ( get it ? fire up the wood stove.... )






07:52 hrs
wood stove churning out the heat on a beautiful, cold crisp day at "Casa d Jeffrey"

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2015)

Miserable day, heavy rain all day. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

Sunny and +15C today. Downhill starting tomorrow with + and - single digit temps for next week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

So it finally happened....a 40 plus day, they been few and far between this summer....got to 41.6C this afternoon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2015)

and followed up with 38.6C today...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice and sunny today, with a few clouds. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 21, 2015)

Minus temps and it snowed. Blah!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2015)

Still dry, warm and windy...

People are carrying on about global warming causing this recent drought in California, but this has been going on for millennia. Spanish records from the late 1600's - early 1700's record a severe drought that lasted over 30 years, causing widespread death of livestock and wildlife, crop failures and even one Mission to be abandoned...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 22, 2015)

84% ice coverage .... another cool spring in store


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2015)

Don't bother the 'warmers 'with facts. Drives them crazy.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2015)

Miserable, heavy rain and wind all day. Around 7C/44F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2015)

Fine sunny day upon my return to Adelaide 26C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2015)

Had a bit of everything today; rain, sun and hail. Around 6C/42F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2015)

27C fine and sunny yet again!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

The string of fine sunny days continues 28C


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 25, 2015)

+9C, cloudy and rain yesterday. -9C, cloudy and snow today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2015)

Up to 10 inches of snow tonight (pause for our Northern/Canadian members to laugh).


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part today with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2015)

31C today fine and sunny yet again!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice and sunny today. Around 7C/45F


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 27, 2015)

Sunny -9C and a very brisk biting wind. Got numb fingers loading and unloading the groceries.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2015)

35C today was cloudy most of the day....

Lowest temp overnight was 25C..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2015)

Nasty North wind with sleet. Cold!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2015)

30C today, bit cloudy early on but cleared to a fine day.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2015)

For the most part nice and sunny today, with some rain this evening. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 3, 2015)

Finally got a bit of rain! 25ºC and showers. Hope it keeps up so we can pre-burn the airfield for pyrotechnics


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2015)

Temp down a tad today, but still fine....23C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice and sunny for the most part today. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2015)

A high of 19 F today. Kind of warm compared to lately. 

Spring though is in the air. Temps has high as 55 F expected by mid week next week. Can't wait to sit outside in the yard with a sweater and build a nice fire.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

Started out cloudy but again cleared to a fine sunny afternoon...23C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

Clear and sunny today. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2015)

cloudy....sunny...cloudy....24C today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 8, 2015)

+12C and sunny. Above freezing for the next few days.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2015)

Marked difference from yesterday. Cold and rainy today, around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

still hovering at 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2015)

Another cold and rainy day. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2015)

16C, mostly cloudy with strong winds.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2015)

fine and Sunny 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2015)

Miserable. Foggy and rainy all day. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2015)

started clear and sunny...some cloud during the day 26C


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 12, 2015)

17C, sunny but breezy. I'll take it!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2015)

Cloudy and rainy for the most part. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2015)

Sunny and 21C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

beaut sunny day today 29C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

25C today cloudy for most of the day...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 15, 2015)

Cold and raining.
The ground is now white. Blah!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)

Been fine and sunny all day 25C, but the clouds have rolled in....may get a drop of rain....


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 16, 2015)

Above freezing. Cleaning the snow off my vehicle was easy, since the snow was wet underneath and it slid off easily.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2015)

Sunshine and clouds for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2015)

fine and sunny 28C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 18, 2015)

Wet snow again and I had an early Dr. appointment. Made it on time.
Two firsts today...the first earthworm appeared as did the first Seagull. Spring maybe?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2015)

Another nice day today. Sunny with some clouds and around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2015)

25C fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2015)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 21, 2015)

16C,sunny in the AM, then a rain shower in the afternoon, now sunny again this evening. From now, the sun will set in the West, then slowly move to the Northwestern sky for the Summer Solstice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2015)

Up to 31C today, fine and sunny yet again!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2015)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 23, 2015)

-3C and snowing. Yuk!


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 23, 2015)

15C and 3 knot wind. Went out flying with my instructor, trying to get as much done towards my license before I get back on the pay-roll. Unfortunately, the weather near my area hasn't always been so nice as it was today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2015)

Fair bit of cloud overhead today only got to 20C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2015)

stayed at 20 C and cloudy all day....bit of rain at present, in the early evening...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2015)

Clear and sunny for the most part today. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2015)

23C today some clouds mostly sunny...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 28, 2015)

15C and windy. Supposed to rain.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2015)

Cloudy and windy. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2015)

Up to 25c today with some high scattered cloud


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2015)

ScreamingLighting said:


> 15C and 3 knot wind. Went out flying with my instructor, trying to get as much done towards my license before I get back on the pay-roll. Unfortunately, the weather near my area hasn't always been so nice as it was today.



That is the one thing that has slowed me down. 3 out of 5 flights for have been canceled because of this lovely midwest weather!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2015)

Cloudy with some rain. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## at6 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucky dogs!!!!!!!!!!! 90+ degrees F and dry with a cool down into the 80s. May and June weather in March and still dry as bone rain wise. Hate to see what this summer is going to be like.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2015)

Was lovely and sunny to start with this morning but then it reverted to type with rain and wind. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2015)

back up to 31C today fine and sunny!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2015)

Snowing at the moment.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2015)

31c again today....clouds rolled in in the late afternoon.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2015)

Cloudy, 11C and very windy. It has been quite windy for the past 4 days.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2015)

Another odd day. Fine and sunny to start with before descending into clouds and rain in the afternoon. Pretty windy too. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

23C, a fine and sunny day...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2015)

Cloudy with some rain today. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2015)

Wet all day, and wetter still tonight - it must be Easter !


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 3, 2015)

We've cooled off a bit, but at least the winds have dropped off. 9C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Started out overcast...cleared to a fine sunny day, 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice and sunny today. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 5, 2015)

The leaves are budding and the grass is greening. The neighborhood Jackrabbit is summer colored, so why is it 0C and snowing?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rather nice today....


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2015)

Still snowing. Sob!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2015)

[email protected] day today overcast, windy, finally had some good rainfall....16C


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2015)

Lovely spring day, clear blue sky, nice and warm too.

Oh yeah but I am in a windowless kitchen with everything switched on !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2015)

Lovely sunny day today. Got up to around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2015)

Same as yesterday without the rain....16C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2015)

Sun seems to be the order of the week, really can't complain. Got up to around 18C/64F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2015)

Big storm system rushing through the Midwest. 

One Tornado touched down just 10 miles from my house. 

All over the Midwest though. Fairdale, Illinois was practically destroyed by one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't sound good Chris, take care and keep your head down man...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2015)

Stay safe Chris!

Cooler here today. Clouded over, around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 10, 2015)

17C, sunny and breezy.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2015)

12C and windy enough for the gusts to blow water out of the bird watering bowl.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2015)

Bit more cloudy today plus some more wind. Cooler as well, around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2015)

got up to 27C today, even with plenty of clouds about...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2015)

Still a bit on the cooler side today but brightening up. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 14, 2015)

Sunny and just under 20C. The wind was light for a change.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2015)

Just as much clous as sun but got up to 29C today...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2015)

Warming up again today. Nice and sunny, around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

down to 23c but fine and sunny...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 15, 2015)

12C ,sunny and calm winds.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2015)

19C today overcast and rained all day!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2015)

Bit cloudy today but still sunny for the most part. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 17, 2015)

18C, sunny with light winds. Shirtsleeve weather. Saw a Cabbage Butterfly and a Mosquito on my patio door screen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

16C today cloudy scattered showers clearing...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2015)

Cloudy with some spots of rain and some spots of sun. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 17, 2015)

Sunny 22C today. Shirtsleeves!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 18, 2015)

10degrees cooler today with clouds. The ground was covered with sleet pellets this morning.
Mother Nature is playing with us.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2015)

Cooler today than its been. Few more clouds but still some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice sunny day today cool at 17C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 22, 2015)

Beautiful 23 C with a light breeze. The crescent moon and Jupiter are close in the sky tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2015)

20C today mostly sunny day with some cloud...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2015)

Beautiful sunny day today. Got up to 21C/70F!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

basically overcast all day with little sun, got to 19C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2015)

Bit windy here than yesterday and a bit cooler. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Overcast bit of rain 17C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 26, 2015)

Cloudy and a bit cool. Could be worse.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2015)

Clear for the most part but pretty windy. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2015)

Have no idea....I'm ratarsed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

Overcast, some sun bit of early morning rain 17C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 28, 2015)

Sunny with a light breeze. Temps in the mid-twenties today.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2015)

It's dark, wet and cold. It's raining all day long.


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2015)

heavy storm with thunder and lightning...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2015)

Been cool with regular rain showers. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2015)

17C again, cloudy some sun...no rain!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 29, 2015)

Partly cloudy with stronger winds today, but still shirtsleeve weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2015)

Cloudy with some sunny spells today. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2015)

Slipped up to 27C today! ....then the clouds rolled in....so i guess it will rain soon...


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2015)

Cold and rainy for the most part. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Scattered cloud 17C..


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2015)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 13C/46F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2015)

Cool, cloudy. Had some rain and some s*****w!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

Another 17C day with scattered cloud and plenty of sun...


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2015)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2015)

Rain all week,now snow/ice storm. Going to have to shake off the trees this morning. Welcome to Colorado weather


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2015)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2015)

seems all the days have been the same of late...around 17 cloudy some drizzle and some sun occasionally...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 13, 2015)

Sunny and coolish. Supposed to remain cool for into next week.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

Yep, 17C again....some sun cloudy


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2015)

Clear and sunny today. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 14, 2015)

Cold 7C and raining. Brrrr!


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2015)

Mixed bag today. Bit of sunshine, mainly clouds and then some rain. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 18, 2015)

Only 10C, but at least the sun has returned.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2015)

Mixed bag today. Rainy to start with but brightened up this afternoon. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)

Bit on the cool side today 15C cloudy with some sun in the afternoon.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2015)

Cool evenings and warm days which start out partly cloudy then develop thunderstorms in the afternoon.

I could certainly enjoy weather like this all the time and I certainly hope that the rain keeps coming with the lightning, otherwise we'll be in deep trouble with this current drought...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 22, 2015)

Mid-twenties C and sunny with a light breeze. In other words, a beautiful day.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2015)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2015)

Mostly sunny today 20C


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2015)

Overcast for the most part today with some sunny breaks. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2015)

19C today mostly cloudy..


----------



## Old Wizard (May 28, 2015)

Cloudy, cool with a chance of rain.


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2015)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## fubar57 (May 29, 2015)

Getting smacked by lightning right now. There has already been 4 forest fires within the last 2 days withing a 70 mile radius, however the 3 closest ones are on the other side of the lake.







Geo


----------



## at6 (May 29, 2015)

Hot, getting hotter, dry and dusty.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2015)

Real mixed bag today. Started off with torrential rain before having sunshine this evening. Around 14/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2015)

Cloudy and 20C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)

Overcast 16c and drizzling for a good portion of the day...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunny, breezy and 27C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2015)

13.8c max today... lowest first day of winter temp since 1989!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2015)

Cold, heavy rain and windy. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2015)

17c today was mainly a sunny day....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice sunny day for the most part, although there were some showers. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 5, 2015)

Light breeze, partly cloudy and 25C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice sunny day today but breezy. Around 17C/62F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2015)

Been a nice hot sunny day. 81 F

Thunderstorms rolling in late tonight/early morning.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 7, 2015)

Sunny and 28C. Supposed to top 30C Monday.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2015)

It got colder and just started to drizzle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2015)

17C today overcat with some periods of sun...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2015)

Another glorious sunny day! Around 18C/65F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 9, 2015)

Sunny, windy and 33C/91F


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2015)

Cloudy cool....16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2015)

Another glorious day here. Blues skies and sunshine. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 11, 2015)

Sunny and in the mid-twenties C. Wonderful!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2015)

Cloudy and overcast today but still warm, feels like a thunderstorm is incoming soon though, very close. Around 19C/67F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

19C today mostly sunny.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2015)

32C yesterday, got up to 25C today before the clouds came in this afternoon with strong winds and the temp dropped 10C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2015)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 18C/65F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2015)

Overcast all day with little sun...19C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2015)

17c today, was supposed to rain for a good part of the day.....never saw a drop.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2015)

Cool and wet.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2015)

Clear in the morning, rained all afternoon. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## MacArther (Jun 20, 2015)

Sunny, with a high of 114 Fahrenheit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2015)

had a nice sunny day today 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2015)

Cloudy with some sunshine and rain. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 22, 2015)

Sunny, mid-twenties C and a light breeze. Lovely!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2015)

It's quite cold and raining.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2015)

Clear, sunny and cold today. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice sunny day today 17C cloud came in late afternoon and now had some rain...


----------



## Bad-Karma (Jun 23, 2015)

Going to be 99 degrees (37C) today  . Can already hear my cooling fan screaming on the way home sitting in traffic.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 23, 2015)

After last week and 5 solid days of rain, at times at 2in(5cm) per hour the sun has come out so hot 42C and humid 89%. Lake water level rising 15 to 30cm per day as we drain 14,000sq mi(35,260sq km) of White river basin. Water level at 682ft top of dam 695ft MSL


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2015)

Still raining here. It's cold.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 23, 2015)

More mid-twenties C with a brief thunderstorm at suppertime.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2015)

Stopped raining. It's getting better but still cold.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2015)

A cool 13C today with morning rain....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2015)

Clear and cool today. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2015)

There is a massive high-pressure system lodged in the western portion of the U.S. driving temps up to extreme highs.

In this neck of the woods, the temps have been getting steadily hotter with today's high reaching 111.4F (44.1C) and tomorrow or Saturday forecast to be the hottest before temps start coming down again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2015)

A nice pleasant sunny day today 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2015)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 28, 2015)

Sunny, 34C/93F.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2015)

It's quite warm here (22C) but cloudy. It was raining at night and it is going to start coming down again.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 28, 2015)

Same as yesterday....hot!


----------



## at6 (Jun 28, 2015)

Too stinking hot to be enjoyable here. Only 100 degrees Fahrenheit today, but going up again starting tomorrow with temps reaching 108 or more by middle of week and humid to boot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2015)

Clear and sunny again today and pretty warm for a South Island winter, being around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2015)

pretty reasonable day, mostly sunny, 15C


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2015)

Warm and sunny, so good my wife made me wash both the cars !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2015)

It's much better today. It is very warm but quite muggy. No rain coming down though.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

Sunny, then cloudy with a modest shower and sunny again. 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2015)

Cloudy and a bit cooler. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2015)

Clear and sunny. It's getting hotter. The temperature is predited to hit the 34-36°C at this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2015)

13.8C today.....thought it was higher than that...seemed a nice day!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2015)

Clear and sunny. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2015)

It's 35°C and storms are forecasted.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 5, 2015)

Cold as chips, big frost last night and misty until about 1:30pm. Temp not much more than 1.5C most of the day.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2015)

So... it means the Winter there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2015)

fine day up to 17C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2015)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

High clouds and 29C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2015)

Sunny, clear and frosty in the morning. Warmed up a little during the day, around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2015)

Cloudy and windy all day..13C 11c yesterday with Rain added.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2015)

Finally, rain. Unfortunately, lightning came with it. Over 230 wildfires in the province.




Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2015)

Did I just see the news correctly, you guys in Oz got snow?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2015)

Oz does get snow, particularly in the Blue Mountains at this time of year, some good skiing to be had there...

Today was overcast, around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2015)

Initially the day was a sunny and warm one. But then it got cloudy and started to rain about two hours ago. The temperature is 21°C or so.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2015)

It was only 45C / 113F today. Heck, it ain't even hot yet (in this stupid hell hole) I can't wait to leave.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2015)

Mostly overcast, some spots of rain 14C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2015)

Lovely clear sunny day after a period of low cloud this morning. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2015)

It is a sunny day with the temperature 27-29°C. Storms are forecasted.


----------



## Shawn M (Jul 17, 2015)

overcast today heading to 95 degrees


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2015)

10C with a soaking drizzle. Good for farmers and good for complaining city folks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2015)

Mostly sunny day, bit of cloud 14C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2015)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2015)

Here 24-27°C. It is sunny and quite hot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2015)

Cool and clear blue skies and sunshine here. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2015)

Fine and Sunny going to be around 30C in Japan today


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 21, 2015)

Sunny, mid-30sC with a light breeze.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2015)

Not too hot today, reached 101F (38.3C) but the unusually high humidity made it really uncomfortable...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2015)

now in Hiroshima, it is overcast some rain, rather humid and about 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2015)

Cool with some clouds but mainly clear. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2015)

currently lots of rain in the evening in Hiroshima, 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2015)

More of the same really, sunny with some clouds and around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2015)

Gonna be a rather warm 31C here today in Hiroshima and Kure, where we are headed.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice sunny day today, around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2015)

33C here in Tokyo, fine sunny day then the clouds covered the sun temp went down a bit but was very humid!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2015)

They don't call it 'Windy Welly' for nothing. 

Cloudy for the most part but pretty windy, around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2015)

33C/91.4F and sunny with a light breeze.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part, around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2015)

Another hot and humid day in Tokyo..35C going home tomorrow night to temps of 12C and showers...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2015)

Proper Wellington weather today, rain with some proper gusts coming through. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 3, 2015)

Will top 30C for the 4th day in a row. Must be Summer.


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2015)

hot, summer day... 30C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2015)

Well today I arrived in Fiji and finally am getting some warmth. Cloudy but still around 28C/82F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

Back home and temp back to 12C and overcast a stark contrast to the Tokyo weather of 35C and about 90% humidity!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2015)

Cracking day in Fiji, next to no clouds and bright sunshine. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 6, 2015)

Cloudy off and on with a few showers. Low 20sC.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2015)

horrible smoke due to the lightning caused fires in the area (over 220), visibility is less than a mile depending on the wind currents.

Add to that, high temps of about 98F (36C) and higher than average humidity, and it's downright evil...

Yesterday afternoon, the sun literally disappeared before sunset, leaving an odd orange hue to the murky skies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

12C and overcast, no rain though.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part and windy. Around 25C/77F..


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2015)

Up to 16C today mostly sunny with scattered clouds...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2015)

Glorious sunny day. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## v2 (Aug 10, 2015)

35C... hot, too hot...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2015)

Another gloriously sunny day in paradise. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 11, 2015)

Partial overcast, light breeze and 31C.


----------



## v2 (Aug 11, 2015)

35C in Krakow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2015)

16C today then the front arrive dumped heaps of rain and dropped real quick to 9C...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2015)

Quelle surprise. Another fine day in paradise. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2015)

14C today overcast but no rain...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Terribly sorry, the fine weather in paradise continues, still blue skies and sunshine, still around 32C/90F...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 13, 2015)

Damn me if we didn't just get us some snow falling, temp suddenly dropped to around -1C and flakes as big as my thumb nail. To put it in prospective, this Canberra and snow is way out of the norm here.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 13, 2015)

38C/100F sunny with a 20 kmph wind to make the heat a bit more bearable. New record high for this date.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2015)

Lovely day in San Francisco. Little windy but otherwise bright sunshine. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2015)

2 days ago 38C....today, cloudy and 12C. Whoa!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2015)

Warmed up a bit today but otherwise the same as yesterday. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2015)

15C today and apart from some morning fog and scattered cloud a mostly sunny day!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2015)

30C with smoke from forest fires hundreds of miles away visible at ground level. Makes the evening sun orange.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 26, 2015)

Rain, thunderstorms and we even had a tornado, very rare.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2015)

16C today cloudy most of the day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

31C here today with enough forest fire smoke to smell. It's from that northern Washington fire. Saw satellite views of that fire.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2015)

Mixed bag today, some rain showers and some sunny spells. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2015)

31C and still smoky. Getting tired of the smell.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice Sunny day 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2015)

Predictably raining when I get back to Wales. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2015)

Old Wizard said:


> 31C and still smoky. Getting tired of the smell.



Those damn neighbors! We've tried invading you several times throughout our history and always failed. We are now going to smoke you out!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2015)

19C , fine and sunny again today....


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)

30C 3 days ago and only 6C and wet today.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2015)

Cloudy but with some lovely sunny spells. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2015)

Cloudy all day, some sun...15C

heading into the low 20's in a day or two...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2015)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 18C/65F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)

Real nice day, up to 27C today, fine and sunny!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2015)

Sunny, 30C and no wind.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2015)

Mixed bag today. Sunny spells with some showers in the evening, around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2015)

Cold and rainy for the past three days. Today is sunny and temp around 15C.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2015)

Heavy rain this morning before brightening up this afternoon. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2015)

17C today and a late afternoon thunder and lightning storm passed by us a couple of kilometers away those that got it got dumped on plenty of rain and hail....then gone!


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2015)

not bad today, nice and sunny so far, 17'c.
lot of rain forecast for next 2 days but Terry and I have arranged for it to clear friday night and be pretty nice for the weekend at Duxford.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2015)

Frost on the windshields in camp this morning.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2015)

The weather turned cold and cloudy yesterday and a light rain began to fall on this parched land, continuing through today.

At the moment, there's even snow falling across the valley, in the Sierra Mountains and to the north, on and around Mount Shasta.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2015)

Sunny for most of the day, then the rain came back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2015)

It's p*ssing down!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2015)

Yesterday it was cloudy. Today it's a sunny and very warm day.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2015)

Mixed bag today. Sunny spells with some heavy rain showers. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2015)

some sun some cloud bit of a mixed bag 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2015)

Mostly sunny. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2015)

Cloudy and windy....


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2015)

Sunny, mid-twenties C and very windy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2015)

Fine and sunny 25C today


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2015)

Mostly cloudy today, around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2015)

After a great sunny weekend it's back to cloudy and 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2015)

Mixed bag again today. Heavy showers and sunny spells. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2015)

Clouds gone again , fine sunny day but only 16C


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2015)

Sunny, mid-twenties C no wind. Simply lovely.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2015)

Fine sunny day 20C looks like great weekend ahead...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2015)

Getting colder, still cloudy with some sunny spells. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2015)

Sunny 28C with a light breeze. Washed the windows in prep for winter. Cold spell due tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2015)

Lovely sunny day today, around 17C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2015)

24C todasy fine and sunny again...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2015)

Was a lovely day today, although I was stuck inside the hospital all day. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice sunny day today 22C rather cold first thing in the morning though..


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2015)

Calm brisk sunny fall day. OK by me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2015)

31C today weekend is gonna be the same low 30s fine and sunny too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2015)

Flash Flood Warnings out until Monday.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2015)

Another glorious day today. Blue skies and sunshine around 18C/64F...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2015)

A beautiful Indian Summer day here (week actually). 20C and sunny, Got a nice round of golf in this morning. Tomorrow: only 2C with rain and snow mix. What a change.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2015)

33C , fine and sunny.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2015)

36C fine and sunny day


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2015)

-3 C this morning with some fog. The grass was frost covered.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2015)

It's got cold again. Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 11, 2015)

Hot would be an understatement.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 11, 2015)

Another 100+ degree day.


Wheels


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2015)

Very windy from supper time yesterday up to supper time today. 1 1/2 hour drive west of here the winds were topping 100 kmph.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)

Cloudy through the day...20C today


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2015)

Fine sunny day today 30C


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 14, 2015)

Sunny, light breeze and pushing 20C. A nice fall day.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2015)

Cloudy with some sunshine today. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

Another October day over 35.....36.1C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2015)

Another sunny day, although it clouded over later on. Cool though at around 13C/56F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2015)

Fine sunny day 25C


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 17, 2015)

Sunny with a light breeze and +24C. Nice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2015)

Cold and windy. 40+ degrees. Sons soccer game shortened to 2 quarters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

32.5c today then the clouds rolled in...waiting on some rain?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2015)

Cool today with some clouds. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 24, 2015)

Sunny and +10C. First snow forecast for Tues. Had my winter wheels mounted Thurs. and the cooling system flushed and filled. I'm ready for winter darn it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

Beautiful sunny day 24C


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 25, 2015)

+12C and sunny. The furnace came on last night for the first time this fall.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2015)

cloudy for the morning and cleared to a fine sunny afternoon but only got to 22C


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2015)

5cm of snow in the mine since 3am. 1 of 4 graders has winter edges however, all 4 have bald summer tires. Gonna be a fun day.



Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2015)

Fine sunny day 25....and going up !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2015)

Cooler and cloudy with some rain showers. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2015)

34C fine and sunny today.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2015)

7-9°C, a dark, misty and cloudy day today.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2015)

Overcast and cool today with some rain showers. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

Overcast morning clearing to a fine sunny afternoon...28C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2015)

Cold and wet with some rain showers. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2015)

Cloudy morning, sunny afternoon and 9C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2015)

Top fine and sunny day 28C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2015)

Lovely sunny day today! Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2015)

23C today expecting some rain and a possible storm tomorrow...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2015)

Foggy this morning but brightened up this afternoon. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2015)

got to 28C today....as ther clouds rolled in currently raining with Thunder and lightning in the air...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 3, 2015)

Cloudy and +3C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2015)

Had Sh!t loads of rain all around us but we just had a few showers...still got to 25C.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2015)

Heavy rain for the most part all day. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2015)

Below freezing temps in the morning and +8C in the afternoon. First snow yesterday, but it only lasted a couple of minutes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2015)

28C fine and sunny!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2015)

12C and cloudy. In 1973 it was -27C and in 1999 it was 22C thereby proving that the climate changes year by year. Nothing new there.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2015)

Cold and wet this morning but brightened up this afternoon. Around 14C/59F...


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 8, 2015)

The Summer is coming back here in the South West of France. A picture taken yesterday at Moliets Plage, temperature 26°C...!!!






Where is my swimsuit ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2015)

just short of 36 today stopping at 35.8C....and it was fine and sunny too!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 9, 2015)

-2C and light snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part with some rain showers this afternoon. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2015)

Cloudy for most of the day 28C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2015)

More of the same but getting a little cooler. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

27C today fine and sunny day.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2015)

It starts.......











8-10cms, 30-50k/h winds.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 12, 2015)

Sunny and just above freezing. After the snow ended on Tuesday evening, the winds rose and blew it around leaving large areas bare of snow. Temps got above freezing yesterday and dried up the roads. .


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2015)

Cool again today but at least it didn't rain much. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunny and 11C. Most of the snow is gone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2015)

Fine sunny day down here 25C


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2015)

About 5 to 10 cm expected. Wind south 50 km/h gusting to 70 diminishing to 20 after midnight.








Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2015)

Drizzly and windy for the most part. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 18, 2015)

Tonight, cloudy with 70 to 90kmph winds, sleet as well as thunder and lightning. Alberta clipper at work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

Our first 40 plus day for this time of year...40.1C in the mid afternoon...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2015)

Windy and cloudy for the most part. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2015)

down a bit today 35C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool and cloudy for the most part. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2015)

Sunny with a high of -3C. Not too bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2015)

Clear and cold today. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 22, 2015)

Cloudy, windy and +4C. Supposed to snow tomorrow afternoon with lots more Tuesday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)

DAy started out cloudy with a few drops of rain, then cleared to a fine and sunny afternoon at 24C


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2015)

-3C, windy with light snow. Temperatures in the province run from -23C in the NW corner to -2 in the SE corner.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2015)

Cold and wet for the most part. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2015)

got to 32C today then the clouds and some rain dropped...hopefully to the north of the city where some bushfires are currently raging.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

A fine and sunny day 24C


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2015)

Sunny, calm and +9C.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2015)

Mixed bag to day, some clear spells with some torrential downpours. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)

still getting fine and sunny...27C today


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2015)

Horizontal rain and high winds. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2015)

Had some rain today was cloudy most of the day...20C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2015)

Rainy most of the time today. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 2, 2015)

Cloudy and windy, but it did get above freezing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)

28C today fine and sunny...moving into the 30's for the next few days...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2015)

Very windy with some rain showers. Around 12C/57F...


----------



## JAG88 (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, living high in the Ecuadorian Andes means the weather is boringly perfect, lowest today 12ºC, highest 27ºC, pretty much the same year round.

Boring as long as you dont mind the active volcanoes that is...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 5, 2015)

Sunny with cloudy periods and windy. +5C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

Weekend of 40.2 and 41.6C overnight low was 30.7C hottest night in over 100 years...!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2015)

Clear for the most part. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2015)

had 6mm of rain amongst thunder and lightning last night...so the boss lady says...I slept through it...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2015)

A cold, grey and misty day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2015)

Cloudy with a moderate breeze and +6C.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2015)

Wurger said:


> A cold, grey and misty day.
> 
> View attachment 307266


Looks alot like here (except we have quite a few more trees!)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2015)

There is a lot of trees all around here but withouth leaves these are almost unseen in the mist.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2015)

bit of cloud to start the day, cleared to a fine afternoon...26C


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 9, 2015)

Rain thru the night and up to noon, then the sun came out for an hour. A weather front came in with strong winds and mostly cloudy skies. Supposed to get a real dump of snow north and west of here. Temp. +10C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2015)

Cool and cloudy for the most part. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2015)

same as yesterday down here 26 c fine with a bit of scattered cloud.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

Fine sunny day but only 23C


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2015)

Initaially it was a sunny and cold day with some of frost that hit the ground at night. Now it is the next cloudy one. 2-5°C with possible rainfalls.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2015)

Wet, windy and fresh....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part with some rain showers. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 11, 2015)

Foggy overnight, which left a soft frost on my windshield. Cloudy and -3 C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2015)

23c fine and sunny...same as yesterday.


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2015)

Snowing !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

A cloudy and windy day with some of rain.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2015)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2015)

37C today, ahot week ahead...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2015)

down One to 36C some cloud cover and a bit of rain about...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 15, 2015)

Sunny and breezy.-3C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2015)

Today is day 1 of 4 to go over 40C got to 41.1C need less to say it was HOT!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)

Misty and wet. Also it is getting colder and colder.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2015)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 17, 2015)

Sunny to start the day at -12C. Now +3C


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2015)

...sound a bit drafty outside here in Glasgow!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2015)

Dull, wet and dismal.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2015)

Back in Scotland and it's cold and windy with some rain. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2015)

Our heat wave has ended from 42.9C yesterday to 26C today and 2mm of rain....


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2015)

Sunny, breezy and +4C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2015)

Another cool cloudy today with some rain. Still around 11C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2015)

After a dip into the mid 20's ack in the 30's again 31.7C today


----------



## Park (Dec 23, 2015)

Unusually warm weather here in central Texas. 0630 temp 65f/17c we cooked and ate breakfast outside this morning!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2015)

.....shocking, to say the least!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2015)

Unusually warm today. Temps reached 60 F today.

Big Thunderstorms just rolled through. Two confirmed tornados touched down in our city.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2015)

Real hard frost on the windshield this morning and of course, I had to go out for an early doctor appointment. Barely made it in time. Partly sunny and -5C for a high.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2015)

Old Wizard said:


> Real hard frost on the windshield this morning and of course, I had to go out for an early doctor appointment. Barely made it in time. Partly sunny and -5C for a high.



That is more like what our weather should be like.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2015)

A hottie today at 39.1C and a 38C for Christmas day!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2015)

Rainy and cool, around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2015)

It's snowing, might be a white Christmas after all...









Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2015)

-12C and snowing. Have about 3 inches so far. White Christmas for sure.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 25, 2015)

Partly sunny and -18C. Brisk!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2015)

Persisting down, wet and miserable.


----------



## v2 (Dec 25, 2015)

we have a few first days of winter... sunny nice day and +10C !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2015)

37C yesterday for Christmas 24C today a nice mild day...


----------



## v2 (Dec 26, 2015)

windy, sunny day, +15C...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2015)

Sunny, no wind and -18C/0F


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2015)

Still wet and miserable, and been like twilight all day. But at least there isn't any heavy floods, like there are in some arts of the north of England.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2015)

Wet and miserable. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 27, 2015)

-2C and partly sunny. High winds blew the snow into drifts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2015)

29C today fine and sunny..moving upwards tomorrow...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 28, 2015)

Had atleast 9 tornadoes come through town. 11 confirmed dead at the moment.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2015)

Cloudy, light snow and -5C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2015)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Had atleast 9 tornadoes come through town. 11 confirmed dead at the moment.



You take care man...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2015)

Rainy and cool. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2015)

We nudged -20C this AM, but it is warming up fast, because the sun is back for the first time in 4 days.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2015)

Flash Flood Warnings out.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2015)

Heavy rain for the most part today. The river is up to the level of the bridge road deck hence it is shut. The main road has be washed away up the valley as have a few lesser bridges including the historic Cambus O May bridge at Balmoral.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2016)

-3° and it's started snowing at last.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2016)

40.6C to finish the old year and down to 35C to start the new year!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2016)

Bit cooler and less rainy. River has dropped by about 12 feet, so nearly back to normal. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2016)

Sunny and -2C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

Quite a pleasant day today 30C bit of scattered cloud...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2016)

It's a sunny day. The temperature about -10°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 3, 2016)

Sunny, light breeze and +8C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2016)

Heavy rain all day. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2016)

fine sunny day....31.8C with clouds rolling in late afternoon....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2016)

Still raining although getting lighter. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2016)

Fine and sunny 30C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2016)

Cloudy and -3C. The Flickers and Downy Woodpeckers are at the suet feeders today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

Same as yesterday 30c fine and sunny.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2016)

It stopped raining! (For about 30 mins). Still around 8C/47F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 6, 2016)

Heavy frost over night coated the trees like sugar. Temp. -12C and cloudy with light snow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2016)

Still cruising at 30ish....


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 7, 2016)

Twister approaching Split, Croatia, some 40 km away from where I live: link to Google images.
Aftermath - bent semaphore pole: picture


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2016)

It's a cloudy day. -6°C to -7°C with some snow coming down. But it should get warmer in a couple of days. Then rainfalls are forecasted.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2016)

Well its stopped raining but I have moved 600 miles back to Uni. Now clear skies and around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 7, 2016)

Cloudy, -11C and light snow.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 8, 2016)

-20 C and foggy. Depressing!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2016)

Clear for most of the day but some heavy rain showers in the evening. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2016)

The fog finally lifted this AM and the sun came out this afternoon. -10 C.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

Overcast. -2°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

38C today, overcast all morning once it cleared up went the temp.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

38C yesterday...39C today...fine and Hot!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2016)

Sunny, windy and +6C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2016)

Rain showers throughout the day. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2016)

heading to 39C before a slight cool change stopped it at 37C and it started back down...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2016)

Hail storms and rain showers for the most part today. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2016)

1C, cloudy with 5cm wet sticky snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2016)

Getting cooler but been pretty sunny for the most part with some rain showers. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 16, 2016)

-11C, cloudy and light snow all day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2016)

36C today didn't realise it got that high...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2016)

Got up to 0C with sunshine and very little wind. Not too bad for January.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2016)

We went a little beyond 0C to 38.5C a hottie...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2016)

First real snow of the Winter. 20 F without the wind chill.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2016)

Rain showers for the most part. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2016)

heading to 40C when a cool change and clouds arrived and stopped it at 37C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)

-2°C and snowing....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2016)

About 1C and cloudy. No wind.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2016)

Clear and cold for the most part. Around 1C/34F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2016)

Some snow flurries, might get some real snow this weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2016)

Bit warmer today but overcast with rain showers. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Fine sunny day with some clouds...27C


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 23, 2016)

Hot and humid today. Second thunder storm about to roll through..


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 23, 2016)

Mostly cloudy and above freezing the past few days. Snow in the forecast.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2016)

18" of snow


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 23, 2016)

Quite warm today, 31C/87F


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 24, 2016)

+4C and cloudy. The snow hasn't started yet. FYI, in 1968 on this date it was 14.4c/58F. A year later it was -42.5C/-45F. That's cold!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2016)

28C fine and sunny...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2016)

Heavy rain and wind all day. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2016)

Snow...so much snow... Horses and dogs are gone... We are eating our loved ones.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2016)

Still getting plenty of nice sun...33C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 27, 2016)

Windy, sunny and above freezing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2016)

Slipped up to 25C then lots of clouds and a shower of rain in the late afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2016)

Rain this morning, sunny around lunchtime then the rain returned in the evening. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 28, 2016)

Still sunny and windy, +14C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2016)

Heavy rain for most the day with strong winds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

24c today with plenty of cloud...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2016)

Clear and sunny for the most part today. Around 8C/47F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 31, 2016)

-2C and snowing.. The warm weather is over.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2016)

31C fine and sunny....weather is soon going to take a turn....


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2016)

Today is sunny, 0C and very little wind. Nice day.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers, around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

23C today, after being cloudy most of the day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 3, 2016)

Mostly sunny and -7C with no wind.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2016)

Cloudy again today. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2016)

Fine and Sunny 31C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice day for the most part before the rain returned this evening. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2016)

Cloudy. very windy and 0C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2016)

Glorious day today, not... Heavy rain all day, around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 6, 2016)

Sunny and still very windy. 0C


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2016)

31C fine and sunny.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 7, 2016)

Sunny and +8C. The winds have finally dropped off to a light breeze.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

29C today...and again...fine and sunny.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 8, 2016)

Sunny, moderately windy and +15C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2016)

Very windy and rainy for the most part. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful sunny day up to 35C


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 9, 2016)

Partly cloudy today, breezy and well above freezing. The above freezing part is supposed to last to the weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2016)

Cloudy this morning but brightened up this afternoon. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2016)

Fine and sunyy yet again....32C


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2016)

Sunny and +9C. Above freezing in the daytime for the next week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2016)

34C sun still shining brightly..!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 12, 2016)

70 F and CAVU.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2016)

Clear for the most part with some rain showers. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 12, 2016)

Foggy this morning, but too warm for frost on the windshield. Sunny later and +8C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2016)

Cloudy today and thankfully no rain. Around 7C/44F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2016)

Cool, windy and brisk. Just watched the snow take a length of gutter off the roof! Damn!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2016)

Acloudy start to the day with a light sprinkle of rain, cleared to a sunny afternoon with a top of 24.8C


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 14, 2016)

Sunny, windy and +8C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2016)

Same as yesterday pretty much...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2016)

Clear and cold today. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 17, 2016)

70 F and CAVU. I live in Clearwater...rinse and repeat.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 17, 2016)

Cloudy, no wind and +9C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2016)

Rainy and chilly. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2016)

Cloudy, windy and we had some rain. +6C


----------



## v2 (Feb 19, 2016)

bad rainy weather... 5C


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

nice sunny day 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2016)

Awful rainy day today. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2016)

A nice sunny day, 37C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2016)

Windy and wet for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

Started out with some cloud but cleared quickly and up to 38C


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2016)

Sunny and +5C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2016)

Similar weather to Wayne, is so far as it was cloudy and cleared up a bit however it was only 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)

Reverse today...sunny day up to 37C and then the clouds rolled in...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 23, 2016)

Sunny, breezy, 6C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2016)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 24, 2016)

Sunny, moderate breeze and 8C


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2016)

Down to 26C today but a nice sunny day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 25, 2016)

Sunny and 14C. Nice day to buy a new car and I did.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2016)

Another nice sunny day today. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2016)

25c a great sunny day.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 28, 2016)

12C, cloudy and some rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2016)

31c fine and sunny yet again..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 29, 2016)

Another tease from Mother Nature. Light snow overnight and down to -12C.
Back above freezing tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 29, 2016)

Cold wet and rainy. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)

33C today fine and sunny...next couple of days HOT and sunny...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2016)

Sunny, windy and 12C.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2016)

It was a misty day at the beginning. Later it became cloudy one. 2-5°C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2016)

Rainy and windy for the most part. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2016)

How's your March going...................?









Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2016)

No snow here but it is cold and misty.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2016)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 6, 2016)

Sunny with cloudy periods, Windy and 15C. Springish.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2016)

A series of wet, heavy storms rolling through the northstate...

And it's not a nice, casual rain...it's a cold vertical deluge whipped by heavy winds. Some gusts well over 50 miles an hour.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2016)

Another clear cold day. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

38C yesterday with thunder and lightning in the late afternooon, 30C today and cloudy...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 7, 2016)

Sunny with a light breeze. 13C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2016)

37C today bit of cloud about and rather humid...


----------



## Vince P (Mar 8, 2016)

1c, just had a brief snow flurry which has turned to rain


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2016)

Wet and windy to start with but brightened up this afternoon. Around 7C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2016)

30C today overcast with some rain threatening, but didn't happen...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2016)

It's supposed to be 74 F with 20 mph gusts here in NYC. BBQ at the beach anyone?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice and sunny today. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2016)

good dose of rain through the morning, stayed overcast but still got to 29C


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2016)

Sunny, windy 14C. The grass is beginning to green.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2016)

31C little bit of cloud but mostly sunny...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 11, 2016)

Peter Gunn said:


> 70 F and CAVU. I live in Clearwater...rinse and repeat.



Just thought I'd save time and quote myself. Although actually, it will be 80 F and CAVU today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 11, 2016)

Sunny and got up to 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 12, 2016)

Partly cloudy with light winds and 17C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2016)

Another nice day today, mainly sunny. Around 11C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2016)

fine and sunny, 30C


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2016)

Overcast with some rain coming down occasionally. The teperature +5°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 15, 2016)

Much cooler today. Cloudy with light winds and 6C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2016)

Lovely day today, sunny with some clouds. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2016)

more fine suny weather, 33C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

Overcast all day not sure what the temp got to...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 19, 2016)

Still a bit chilly with sunny weather and 7C.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2016)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2016)

A fine and warm sunny day 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2016)

Sunny with few clouds. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 22, 2016)

The day started with freezing drizzle and slowly warmed to 4C.
I love my heated steering wheel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)

fine sunny day with some cloud 25C.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2016)

Initailly it was a sunny but cold day. The frost hit the ground at night. Now it is getting a cloudy day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2016)

Sunny and warm. 11C The west coast seagulls came back yesterday and noisily announced their return.
Took my new vehicle out for a break-in trip and noticed a few Snow Geese on various ponds and new leaf buds are showing
on many trees. Very early for that..


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 26, 2016)

A bit of sun today and around 1C. 4cm snow over night.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2016)

Rain for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2016)

nice sunny day 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine but turning to rain in the evening. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2016)

sme sun some cloud...22C today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 28, 2016)

Cloudy with misty rain and 3C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2016)

A nice day today but only got to 21.7C


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2016)

Sunny and cool. 3C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2016)

Lovely sunny morning before becoming heavy rain in the afternoon. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2016)

21C again nice day...starting to get cooler...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2016)

Cloudy, 11C with moderate winds.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2016)

Cloudy with some spells of sunshine for the most part. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

Bit warmer today, up to 28C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2016)

Sunny with moderate winds and 20C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

27C today fine and sunny


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2016)

Cooler. Cloudy and 11C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2016)

fine sunny day 28C, suppose to have some rain tonight and tomorrow....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2016)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn, we had some rain today.....20C the top...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2016)

Very windy for the past 24 hrs. and cool. 11C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2016)

Although it was a little bit cold outside, the day today was a sunny one.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2016)

Cloudy with sunshine for the most part with some rain showers this afternoon. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2016)

Sunny with high thin clouds and 26C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)

sunny day with some cloud, 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2016)

Lovely today, sunny with few clouds. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

bit of drizzle this morning clearing to a sunny afternoon, 22C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

Strewth up to 27C today, the warm sunny days will soon come to an end....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2016)

Cloudy day with some sunshine. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2016)

got to 29C today, surprised at that....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2016)

Mainly sunny with some clouds. Around 11C/55F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2016)

Sunny fine day and 24C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2016)

It started raining yestrday in the evening and it's still coming down. 9°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2016)

Another sunny today. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 18, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVjdMLAMbM0_


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 18, 2016)

Sunny, breezy and 25C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2016)

cracked 30C today, a real nice day for sure....can't be too many left....


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 20, 2016)

Sunny, light breeze and 30C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2016)

another 29C day with some cloud appearing....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2016)

Lovely sunny day. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 20, 2016)

Rain, Rain, Rain, go away don't come back for another day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

Down to 23C today with more cloud scattered about...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2016)

Cloudy and cooler. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 22, 2016)

Cloudy and mid-teens C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2016)

real nice sunny day 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2016)

Sunny with a few clouds. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2016)

Partly cloudy and only 10C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2016)

Mainly sunny. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 25, 2016)

Rainy and single digit C temp.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2016)

The ground frost hit at night. Now it is getting warmer. Generally it is a sunny day at the moment.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)

Another 30C day fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2016)

Bit of everything today. Rain, sunshine, hail and snow! Temperature ranged from 2C/36F to 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2016)

Overcast for most of the day, but got to 27C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2016)

Foggy first thing, now broken clouds and single C temps. Hard to believe we hit 30C a week ago.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

plenty of cloud had some drizzle during the day still got to 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2016)

Cloudy and cool today. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## javlin (Apr 28, 2016)

Got about 8-10" in a few hours this morning I am good 35' above sealevel but went by the of the Industrial Seaway this afternoon and railroad tracks run just N of the road.The 8' drainage pipes under the tracks was the ONLY thing supporting the tracks with anothe 6' (3'each side) carved out from around the pipes.Their were railroad timbers on both sides of the seaway rd and in the median saw on the news some houses with 6' of water.My wife said at her school which is a private school she teaches at 60-70% of the kids did not make it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2016)

Snowing heavily - at the end of April ??!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2016)

cloud and rain in the morning clear and sunny in the arvo...24C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine and cool today. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 29, 2016)

Cloudy again and 11C....cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

26c fine and sunny, suppose to get rain tonight...


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2016)

Cloudy and rainy all day. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2016)

Finally, a nice warm day. Sunny, light breeze and 26C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2016)

spread of cloud through the day, 20C


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2016)

Cloudy and rainy first thing but brightened up this afternoon. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 4, 2016)

Sunny with a light breeze and we topped 30C. Took a day trip across the southern part of the Province.
Will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2016)

Sunny and 14 C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2016)

18C today some rain cloudy most of the day.


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2016)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2016)

24C today bit breezy some cloud but no rain.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2016)

Cloudy but still warm. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 6, 2016)

Sunny and low 20s C. Lilacs are in bloom. .


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

overcast all day, some drizzle still got to 24C


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2016)

Cloudy to start with but became a beautiful sunny day in the afternoon. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2016)

Sunny and mid-twenties C followed by a temperature drop to 10 C and a thunder shower.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2016)

cool 18C today...at this rate i will have to put a jacket on soon....


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2016)

Marked change from the weekend. Now cool and raining. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2016)

18C today, some cloud some drizzle and some sun too!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 12, 2016)

Chilly, drizzly day.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

unexpected couple of millimeters of rain this morning then cleard to a nice sunny day 20C


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2016)

20C today mostly sunny...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 17, 2016)

Sunny, light wind and 20C


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2016)

same as yesterday....20C mostly fine and sunny..


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers this morning before brightening up this afternoon. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 18, 2016)

Sunny , mid-twenties C and breezy.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

another 20C day with a bit more cloud...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 19, 2016)

Rain off and on today. We need it.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2016)

Rainy all day. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2016)

SNOW!!??!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2016)

Nice Sunny day 24C.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2016)

Third day of cold and wet.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2016)

Same here - was 20 degrees and sunny three days ago, and been hissing down ever since, with 11 degrees temp.


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2016)

21°C and a quite sunny but windy day.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2016)

Send the sun over here my friend - in time for Duxford next weekend will be good.


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2016)

OK. Sending , Pal.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2016)

Many thanks !


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 22, 2016)

Still drizzling off and on. These off and on showers are much more useful than downpours.
No let-up until Tues.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

19C today mostly sunny all day.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 23, 2016)

Cold and wet.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2016)

Bit more sunshine today with a few clouds and some rain showers in between. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2016)

19C mostly sunny again....some showers expected tomorrow.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 24, 2016)

No rain today and a glimpse of the sun now and then.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2016)

Overcast and Rained all day....only 14C


----------



## Old Wizard (May 25, 2016)

Nice warm sunny day. Thunder showers tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2016)

Cloudy today with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2016)

17C today rain in the morning and late afternoon.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 26, 2016)

Sunny and 25C this morning, but storm clouds are building in the Western sky.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2016)

Mixed bag today, sunshine and rain showers. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2016)

Not too bad weather today. Some of the sunlight and clouds but no rain. Quite warm.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2016)

Surprisingly up to 20C today...cloudy with some sun...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 1, 2016)

Sunny with cloudy periods and 26C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2016)

19c cloudy some rain...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2016)

Lovely day today, clear blue skies and sunshine. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

17C today, bit chilly in the morning....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2016)

Cloudy today and a little cooler. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 5, 2016)

Sunny with a light breeze. 30C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2016)

Cloudy most of the day, some rain...16C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2016)

It's a sunny day. Almost no clouds in the sky. The temperature about 23°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2016)

Cloudy to start with but ended in glorious sunshine. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2016)

plenty of cloud plenty of rain...16C again...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2016)

Another sunny day with temp in the low 30s C.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2016)

Evil heat lately...daytime temps have been hovering around 100F (37C) but on a few days, temps got as high as 107F (41C)

The few times that Thunderstorms rolled in, the temps came down to around 95F (35C) or so, but then the humidity soared.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2016)

Still being sunny but it got colder , 18°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2016)

Sunny initially but clouded over and then some rain showers in the evening. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

17C today some cloud, a sprinkle of rain and some sun....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2016)

Cols and wet today....jumped up to 18C when the sun popped out briefly....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2016)

Cloudy and in the mid-twenties C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2016)

nother [email protected] cloudy, rainy day...16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2016)

Overcast and muggy. Around 19C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

fine sunny day but only got to 15C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 13, 2016)

Partly cloudy and low twenties C. Ditto for the next few days.
.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers and some sunshine. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2016)

Jeez...up to a bright and sunny 20C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2016)

Yesterday it was raining but it is a sunny and hot day today. However storms are forecasted.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2016)

Rainy for the most part but brightened up this evening. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

16C today at 8.30am ! then it was down hill from there...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2016)

Overcast and rainy. 18°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

Overcast day with a sprinkle, no real rain 17C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2016)

Mixed bag with sunny spells and thunderstorms. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

Overcast some rain plenty of wind 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2016)

Cloud with some sunshine and thurderstorms today in Ho Chi Minh City. Around 29C/84F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2016)

Sunny and almost no wind. mid-upper twenties C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2016)

14C today plenty of cloud plenty of rain too.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2016)

Cloud with some sunshine today in Saigon. Around 31C/88F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

Lots of rain, lots of wind....a rather orinary day...14C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2016)

Hot and sticky in Siem Reap today, generally cloudy with some sunshine and rain showers. Around 31C/89F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 24, 2016)

Cloudy, light breeze and 21C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

Overcast no rain though...13.5C today


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)

Sunny and hot. 32C. Storms are forecasted.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2016)

Cloudy and humid today. Around 31C/88F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2016)

Mostly cloudy with showers off and on. 21C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)

It got colder. 21C at the moment and cloudy. The next storm is coming up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2016)

Cold and cloudy sprinkle of rain...14C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2016)

Sunshine with some clouds today in Hoi An. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2016)

16C fine and sunnny today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice and sunny during the day. Around 32C/90F. But rains during the evening and overnight...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 28, 2016)

Sunny with cloudy periods and pushing 30C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

been the same for the last couple of days overcast, some rain windy 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2016)

Overcast thankfully no rain 15C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2016)

A storm is coming...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 2, 2016)

High thin clouds with a light breeze and 30C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2016)

Up in the mountains of SaPa in the North of Vietnam so a little cooler than its been. Some sunny spells with some clouds. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

wettest day in many years with 40-60mm across Adelaide in the past 24 hours...temp of 13C, 11.5c yesterday.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2016)

Back down in Hanoi. Warmer but wetter. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 5, 2016)

You are in Vietnam, Hugh 
Take care !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 5, 2016)

Mostly cloudy and breezy. Mid-twenties C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2016)

The next storm is coming up... but it is warm.












It is a night time here and I had to set the night photo taking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2016)

Cloudy, drizzle, 79 degrees F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2016)

14C overcast, some rain periods....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2016)

Still raining. 14°C.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2016)

Cloudy, chance of severe storms.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2016)

Lovely sunny and warm day. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 8, 2016)

After two days of cloud and temps in the high teens, we got sunshine today and 25C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2016)

the day started at 1.7C and maxed out at 14.7C scattered clouds about...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2016)

Patchy rain showers and cloudy for the most part here in Thailand. Around 31C/88F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2016)

15c today some sun, some cloud...we are going to get a dose of heavy rain sometime in next 24 hours....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2016)

It's a miserable 45 today. Crap, why do people live here?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2016)

Cloudy. rainy and high teens C.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2016)

It's hot reather , about 30°C and two storms with severe rainfalls.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2016)

Lots of rain and wind and rain and wind 10C, think i should be back in Japan....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 33C/91F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2016)

Sunny in the morning and cloudy with showers likely this afternoon. 24C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2016)

Not too bad day. 21-22°C with some of sunlight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2016)

13C today the weather front has moved on....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 13, 2016)

Cloudy with showers off and on. Cool in the high teens C
Update: Had a downpour added to the mix, followed by a windy thunder storm.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2016)

HOT and HUMID with a chance of RAIN.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2016)

It started to rain at night. Still raining and got colder. 15°C.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2016)

Getting our first significant rain in about 8 weeks. Everything was pretty well dried out and many crops are stunted. Hopefully things will turn around. Still 30 celsius with a humidex reading of closer to 40. It has been warm.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

got to 20C today...didn't expect that.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2016)

Hot and muggy todays after last nights heavy rain thunder storms.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

A brilliant 30 degrees C today - a change from the 17 degrees average so far this summer. But thunderstorms tomorrow, and back to 17 - 19 degrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2016)

Glorious sunshine and 30C/86F...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2016)

53C at 8:00am. What a joke! I need to get a job where Terry lives.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2016)

It is a sunny day today. It's warmer. The temperature is rising. 21°C- 23°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2016)

18C today some scattered cloud plenty of sun....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2016)

There's something wrong here in the UK - it's 26 degrees C and sunny. Two days on the run with blue skies and sun can't be right - it must be a Government plot to confuse us !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2016)

Well it isn't that warm in Scotland Terry. Around 18C/64F with some clouds and some rain showers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice day with a bit of cloud, 22C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2016)

It is a sunny and warm day. But judging by clouds gathering in the sky I would say a storm with rain coming down can hit us in the evening.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 21, 2016)

Sunny, warm and breezy. A beautiful day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2016)

a wet and windy day with some hail...15C


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 22, 2016)

91F (Head index of 101F) and 30% chance of rain.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2016)

Mixed bag today. Cloudy with some sunshine but then some heavy rain showers. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 23, 2016)

Got up to 28C before a violent rain storm hit. The wind blew the water out of the bird water dish.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

13.9c today bit of cloud bit of wind but no rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2016)

Today made up for yesterday....Cold wet and windy all day...13C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2016)

Sunny and 28C


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2016)

Hot...wicked hot...

Today was 105°F (40.5°C) with the evening lows expected to be 83°F (28°C)

Tomorrow's high is forecast to be 111°F (43.8°C) and by Thursday, they expect to reach 115°F (46°C)


----------



## wuzak (Jul 25, 2016)

Bureau of Meteorology says it is currently 11.5C (52.7F), but I don't believe them. Though, to be fair, they do say the apparent temperature is 6.6C (43.9F).


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2016)

The recent two days have been cloudy and quite cold. But it is a warm and sunny day today. I would say it can become hot at the mid of the day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2016)

another wet and windy day....14C


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 25, 2016)

See my post #3175, life in Florida...consistent.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2016)

Cloudy for the most part with some sunny spells. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2016)

14C today mostly cloudy with a bit of drizzle....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 28, 2016)

Mostly sunny, light wind and 29C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2016)

A nice sunny day today 16C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2016)

We've had thunder showers every night this week so far. Up to 29C again today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2016)

Sunny spells but mainly cloudy with a few rainshowers. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

16C today and overcast....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

Lovely sunny day for the most part with a few clouds. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2016)

Overcast some showers 14C


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2016)

Sunny and will be pushing 30C this afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2016)

Was ok to start off with but then descedied into heavy rain. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2016)

scattered clouds, some sun some showers 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine today. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 3, 2016)

Cold and wet. 14C


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2016)

40C at 7:00am. It's going to be a hot one today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2016)

started out sunny then overcast for the afternoon...thought it was higher than 12.6C


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2016)

I swear I'm going to move where Wayne lives. Does it ever get hot there?


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 4, 2016)

Sunny and 28C.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine, around 19C/66F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 6, 2016)

Some sun and high thin clouds. 25C


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

[Q UOTE="Thorlifter, post: 1280400, member: 461"]I swear I'm going to move where Wayne lives. Does it ever get hot there?[/QUOTE]

when it gets hot it gets hot man....


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

Cloudy, humid and 28C.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2016)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2016)

18c today plenty of clouds and some late rain


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2016)

Another lovely sunny day. Around 22C/71F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)

16C today some cloud some sun...nota bad day at all...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2016)

Bit cloudy today and a little cooler. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 13, 2016)

Mostly sunny with some high thin clouds. 28C


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2016)

22C today a rather nice day!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2016)

Lovely sunny day today, although was stuck in the hospital for most of it. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2016)

up to 22c again...clouds rolled in late arvo some rain happening....


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 16, 2016)

typical Pittsburgh summer weather H4....hazy, hot, humid, and horrible


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2016)

Sunny with a light breeze and 31C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2016)

Glorious sunny day today. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2016)

24C today, clouds rolling in rain expected tonight...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 18, 2016)

90F and sunny... Another day in paradise I'm told...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 18, 2016)

49C today. Boooooo


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2016)

Cloudy and 15C. Hard to believe it was 31C yesterday.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2016)

Rainy for the first time in a few weeks but brightened up later on. Around 19C/67F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 20, 2016)

sunny 29C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2016)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 24C/66F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 22, 2016)

Sunny, windy and 20C. A bit cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2016)

Gloriously sunny. Around 26C/78F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)

16C,windy and wet. Hey, isn't this supposed to be our hottest month?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2016)

Another glorious day. Hitting 28C/82F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2016)

Sunny, light breeze and 21C. Nice day.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2016)

It's a sunny day and it is going to be very warm.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2016)

Cool and wet.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 25C/77F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2016)

Fine sunny day today...21C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2016)

The rain has returned. Bit of sunshine but mainly rain showers. Around 17C?62F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2016)

Sunny with high thin clouds. 23C


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2016)

Up to 22c today, clouds in the afternoon, followed by rain...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2016)

Sunny with high thin clouds and 30C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice sunny day today. Around 22C/71F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2016)

Sunny and 30C


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2016)

17C today, mostly cloudy but no rain...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2016)

Bit cooler today but still some sunshine. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2016)

Sunny and 31C


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautiful today, but I'm going flying tomorrow, so it'll turn rough and windy...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2016)

Sunny, breezy and mid-twenties C.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2016)

Cloudy with rain showers. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2016)

Great sunny day today 22C


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 6, 2016)

Cooler the last few days. Sunny and barely 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2016)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)

Fine and sunny today up to 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2016)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2016)

Sigh! It's beginning to cool off. Single digit C overnight temps. and barely getting to 20C in the afternoon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2016)

Overcast 15C


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2016)

Initially it was cloudy and not too warm today in the morning. But now it's CAVOK. 20-23°C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2016)

Mostly rainy today. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)

Fine sunny day 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2016)

Lovely sunny day. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)

Cloudy, wet and 6C. At this temperature it could be snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2016)

Rain finally stopped overnight but we only had about 2.5 hours of sunshine today. Squeaked up to 12C


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2016)

14C cloudy, some rain....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2016)

Been 30 degrees C today, cooling off now, at around 22 C in the shade.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2016)

Similar to Terry. Gorgeous sunny day. Around 25C/77F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2016)

Sunny and has warmed up a lot. Mid-twenties C.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2016)

Few more clouds but still a lovely sunny day. Around 24C/76F...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2016)

Cloudy and a big temperature drop today, at 15 C.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)

It was a sunny and warm day. CAVOK with clouds appearing at the end of the day. 22-23°C.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2016)

Better than here then my friend - it's been CAVUS, with not a sky in the cloud !!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 16, 2016)

Sunny, light breeze and 26C


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2016)

Well at least last night it was crisp enough to sleep with the windows open for the first time in a while. It was nice falling asleep to the sounds of nature...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2016)

What ... sirens, gun shots, drunks .... ?
Oh, sorry, that's Macc !!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2016)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2016)

Cool, cloudy and windy. 11C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine today. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice sunny day 21C


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 23, 2016)

CAVU and 85F, man do I love it here.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)

Cold and wet for three days with single digit temps. Sunny today and 20C.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

sunny day with some cloud 16C


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)

Not too warm ...12-15 °C but sunny. CAVOK.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)

Sunny and 19C.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2016)

Sunny with clouds for the most part with a few scattered rain showers. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 26, 2016)

Mostly sunny and 19*C. The leaves are changing color fast now.
The city parks dept. blew the water out of the sprinklers in the park this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2016)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## stona (Sep 27, 2016)

Stunning sky from my back doors this evening. My photographic skills don't really do it justice.







4 miles from the centre of Birmingham 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)

Sunny, breezy and 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)

We have had some totally wild weather yesterday and today, flooding, high winds heavy rain, trees down everywhere, lightening and a couple of tornado like events that knocked out the States Electricity last night...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2016)

Mainly sunny with some clouds today in Sri Lanka. Around 32C/86F...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2016)

It was cool this morning, 47 degrees F 6:00 A.M.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2016)

Cloudy but cleared up later on for some nice sunshine. Around 31C/88F in Kandy today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)

Sunny +24C yesterday, +10C and wet today.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2016)

First snowfall......171 more sleeps until Spring,


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2016)

Good enough for the wife to make me get the lawn mower out !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Reasonable sort of day mostly sunny. 20C clouds rolled in in the late afternoon......some more rain coming...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2016)

Sunny and in the sixties F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2016)

15C today overcast and rained most of the day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

Another dose of rain through the morning...cleared during the afternoon 16C....seems the erratic weather is done for now...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 4, 2016)

finally made it under 100F / 38C. Damn, now I'm cold! hahaha


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2016)

Was cooler in the highlands but now back in the lowlands and it's been cloudy with some sunshine. Around 34C/93F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 4, 2016)

Cloudy and +2C first thing, now partly sunny and 12C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2016)

Hit the coast in Galle. Little bit cooler with some rain showers and a few more clouds. Around 29C/84F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2016)

It's the middle of the afternoon and it's cloudy and +4C. Had to turn on the furnace for the first time this season. Blah!


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hunkering down and waiting for Mathew. On the fringe of the tropical storm dividing line.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2016)

Cloudy with plenty of sunshine. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)

0C this morning and cloudy. A bit of rain before some sunshine.+7C


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2016)

Real nice sunny day today 25C


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2016)

Rainy and cool. Just what I needed.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2016)

Gloriously sunny day today. Around 32C/90F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2016)

Cloudy with single digit C temps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2016)

Overcast for most of the day but still got to 26C


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2016)

Cloudy and +1C. Had our first snow today, the wet stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2016)

down to 16C cloudy, some rain showers...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 10, 2016)

Minus 3C and snowing.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2016)

Back in the UK and back to colder climes. Cloudy with some sunshine and around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2016)

16c today cloudy and windy but no rain....


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)

The sun finally returned today and is melting the snow somewhat. +5C.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)

A fine and sunny day 20C


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)

Cloudy but above freezing.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2016)

Snowing....up to 5cms


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2016)

25C fine and sunny today...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 14, 2016)

Sunny, windy and 14C


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2016)

28C fine and sunny yesterday to 17C cloudy and raining today...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)

Sunny and windy again. 12C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine and some rain showers. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2016)

18C today sunny with some cloud...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 19, 2016)

72F and CAVU.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 19, 2016)

Will be a bit higher then 82F today on Long Island, New York. Should have waited to take the pool down!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 19, 2016)

Sunny with some wind and 12C. Should top out at 14C.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2016)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2016)

Started out cloudy and raining, gradually cleared to fine afternoon..16C


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 21, 2016)

Sunny, breezy and 11C


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2016)

16C today mostly sunny, but some cloud...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Up to 27C today with some cloud.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)

22C fine and sunny today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 28, 2016)

Cloudy and some rain. 11C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2016)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2016)

Cloudy and windy all day...18C


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)

At noon today, sunny, breezy and 12C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2016)

Bit warmer in Marrakech than it was in the UK. Mainly sunny with a few clouds. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 31, 2016)

Cool and wet.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2016)

Some rain this morning but cleared up this afternoon. Around 28C/82F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2016)

bit of cloud in the morning...cleared to a fine sunny day 19C


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 2, 2016)

95 today but cooling off tomorrow and no more 90 degree days in Saudi for the year.....hopefully.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 2, 2016)

Cloudy, windy and 7C


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 2, 2016)

Cloudy and 73F


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2016)

Heading for the Sahara desert and confusingly it rained for most of the afternoon. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 3, 2016)

Sunny, windy and 11C


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)

Sunny, light winds and 21C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2016)

Sunny with some clouds and a few spots of rain. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2016)

25C today fine and Sunny...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2016)

bit of rain this morning, cleared to a fine day 26C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2016)

Clear and cool for the most part. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2016)

25C today fine and sunny...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2016)

Clear for the most part with some rain showers. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)

Sunny with cloudy periods and 20C.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2016)

Rain showers for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2016)

19C today started cloudy and then they cleared...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2016)

Cold and rainy today. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2016)

top day today fine and sunny 29C


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

Cloudy and +3C. Snow forecast for tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2016)

cracked 35C today...gettibg warm...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 17, 2016)

-1C, cloudy and yes it did snow. 3cm.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2016)

down 10c today to 25c with some light cloud...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 18, 2016)

Sunny and -5C. Down to -10C last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2016)

Clear and cold. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2016)

52 degrees F and rain.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 19, 2016)

Sunny and +6C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2016)

Clear and cold for the most part. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2016)

31C today fine and sunny.....


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)

Sunny, windy and 13C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2016)

Cold, windy and rainy for the most part although it brightened up slightly this afternoon. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2016)

21C today little bit of cloud but mainly fine and sunny.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)

It's a foggy day today. At the moment the visibility is about 150m or less.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2016)

23c today fine and sunny...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)

It's a sunny day today. The temperature 7°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2016)

Cloudy for the most part, with patchy sunshine. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)

Sunny and 7C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2016)

Clear and cold with a few clouds. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)

It is getting colder. The first snowfalls hit...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)

Sunny, windy and 13C


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2016)

Couple of fine sunny days of late in the 28-30C range...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2016)

The yesterday's snow almost melted. But the white stuff comes down frequently. I left for a walk with my dog together and was hit by a snow-storm.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2016)

-5C and snowing hard.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2016)

Clear and cold for the most part. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2016)

27C fine and sunny.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 29, 2016)

Sunny and 7C. Still some snow on the ground.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Started out overcast and cleared to a fine sunny day at 23C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2016)

Clear and cold. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2016)

24C today mainly fine and sunny....some cloud rolled in mid afternoon, a very light sprinkle of drops rather than rain, but some great claps of thunder!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)

The first snow melted and it started to rain. 6°C, cloudy with some of mist.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)

Cloudy and -1C
It's coming!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 1, 2016)

yep ..... a serious polar vortex


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)

At least some of snow instead of the rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Fine and sunny 24C


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2016)

It's a sunny and cold day. 3-4°C and no clouds. Tomorrow the snow coming down is forecasted.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2016)

Clear and cold again with a few clouds. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2016)

24C today with some early cloud cover...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 7, 2016)

70F and CAVU.


----------



## Torch (Dec 7, 2016)

Well winter finally showed up, 1-3 inches of snow in Denver, 15 Deg temps....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2016)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 8, 2016)

Overcast and cool 44F but I hear that our new President thinks Canada has declared war on us and is about to send very cold air down in massive amounts. Supposed to hit 15F on Friday here. Brrrrrrrr! Probably in retaliation for all those actors and actresses that are supposedly moving to Canada soon!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

-24°C/WC -30 = -10°F/WC -23


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

Overcast, 8°C.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Overcast, 8°C.



Must be nice living in the Tropics my friend though I'm sure you're heading for some colder weather soon


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm afraid the cold weather type with some of snowfall was here a week ago . But I hope it is not the last time this month.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)

Almost -30 C overnight with no signs of a warm-up soon.


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 8, 2016)

Supposed to be -2C tomorrow morning here. Clear but cold!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2016)

Cool with some rain showers. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2016)

Wish I could mail you Guys some fine warm weather.....21C fine and sunny here, higher tomorrow..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 9, 2016)

Sunny and -20C. Brrrr!


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 9, 2016)

At the moment 3C. Not too bad but cold enough for me.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2016)

The thermometer says a balmy -14°C but the windchill has knocked it down to feel like -21°C and the wind cuts right through


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

Here the temparature is still about 7-8°C. But it was a dark and quite windy day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2016)

26C Fine and sunny day


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 10, 2016)

Brrr! Woke up to -2C this morning!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2016)

-22°C / WC -31°C. Supposed to warm up to -19°C next Friday


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2016)

More of the same. Cloudy with rain showers. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)

Cloudy with light snow and -16C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2016)

Top day 31C today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 11, 2016)

Sunny earlier and now cloudy, -17C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2016)

Up to 36C today fine and Hot..!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Up to 36C today fine and Hot..!



We're headed for some nice Tee shirt weather by the end of the week too Wayne


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 12, 2016)

Cloudy and -13C. It's warmed up a bit.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)

A sunny day with -3°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2016)

Still cold, still raining, still fairly miserable. Still around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 13, 2016)

Sunny and -16C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2016)

37C yesterday....and down to 24C and some rain....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2016)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2016)

The 3°C at the moment but it had to be about 0°C at night. Some of snow came down but it is melting now slowly. It's a misty and cloudy day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)

Sunny, very windy[the snow's blowing up drifts] and -6C. It's warmed up a bit.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2016)

Cool and foggy. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2016)

fine weather the past few days....37C today.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)

The white stuff we got yesterday melted. It is about 2°C and the temperature is forecasted for the entire week. That's a pity. Again no snow durung Christmas time. Just cold , dark and cloudy. Some of mist can appear I would say.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 19, 2016)

Sunny and still windy [70kmph gusts] and -1C. Supposed to get up to +2C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2016)

Cloudy with some rains showers. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2016)

down to 25C today fine and sunny.

predicted 40C for Christmas day...!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)

Sunny and +5C. The wind has finally dropped off to a light breeze.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)

It was cloudy almost all day long. -1°C/0°C. There was some of sunlight but just for a wee while only in the afternoon.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 21, 2016)

Cloudy and the wind's back [80 kmph gusts]. +1C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2016)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)

-13c and has been snowing since last night. A white Christmas for sure.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 25, 2016)

-20C this morning, Sunny and about 6" of new snow.


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 25, 2016)

Santa bought us 58mm rain for Xmas *YIPPEEEE*
Today's forecast is for 30% chance of 1-5mm and we have had 12 mm already as of 10:30 am *DOUBLE YIPPEE*
Also very cool - currently only 28C


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 25, 2016)

Horrible...
That is all


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)

Well, Christmas day for us was the hottest Christmas day in over 70 years at 41.3C probably the hottest capital city in the world??

....and today 28C cloudy and raining most of the day....some turnaround!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2016)

4-8C. No snow but drizzling frequelntly. OVERCAST.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2016)

Arrived home to a blizzard although it's now brightened up. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2016)

Sunny and -26C. Brrr!


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 26, 2016)

First thunderstorm on Christmas Day for 105 years


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2016)

got to 30C today, but was overcast and had plenty of rain through the day....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2016)

Snows abated and nice and sunny today but still cold. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 27, 2016)

Very windy the past two days, which blew the snow into drifts. At least it has warmed up to +4C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2016)

Lots of rain and wind overnight, cleared up for the most part during today and had plenty of sun, 30C


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)

It is a sunny and cold day today. Some of the frost hit the ground at night. But no snow so far.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2016)

Cool with some rain showers. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2016)

been overcast most of the day...only 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2016)

Foggy all day. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 30, 2016)

Sunny and 0C


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)

Sunny and -2°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2016)

Cloudy through the morning, cleared to a fine sunny afternoon, 25C


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 31, 2016)

Cloudy and -1C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2016)

Fog's lifted a little but still cold. Around 6C?43F...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 1, 2017)

Rainy and cold. It's actually in the 40's(F).


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2017)

mostly sunny with some cloud...23C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 1, 2017)

24m hours of light snow and -14C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)

It is a cloudy and dark day. There was some of sunlight a while ago but it got overcast again. 1-2°C. Some of snow coming down is forecasted.


----------



## dogsbody (Jan 2, 2017)

A bit nippy this morning at -22C, but it's warmed up now to -18C.
That's today's temperature report from The Backside Of Beyond.


Chris


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2017)

Clear and cold for the most part. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2017)

Snowing a little bit ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2017)

35.8C today fine and hot....hotter tomorrow...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2017)

It's a sunny but cold day. -2°C. However growing cloudy and snowing are forecasted in the late afternoon with the getting colder to -5°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)

Mostly cloudy and -5C. Not too bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2017)

Clear and cold. Around -4C/25F tonight...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2017)

For all you cold people......39.5C today fine and Hot..!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)

It's a sunny day at the moment. But there are clouds gathering in the sky. The temperature -7°C. It is said to be -5°C to -10°C at night. Some snowfalls are forecasted in the late afternoon too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2017)

Cloudy and rainy today. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)

-6°C and snowing at the moment.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 7, 2017)

About 2 inches of snow down which for Raleigh NC is a major blizzard! Temps tonight dipping to 1 degree F! As I only have a heat pump not a furnace that means that the good old "AUX" heat will be engaged and my power meter will spin faster than a runaway prop! Ouch my wallet hurts!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 7, 2017)

Light snow and *17C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2017)

Overcast today, currently 28C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2017)

Sunny with -5°C.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2017)

Clear -24°C/-12°F, WC -31°C/-25°F.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 8, 2017)

-14C Clear and Windy. ICE everywhere which for NC means lots of closings and accidents. Yuck!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2017)

Was just checking the weather for Monday as I have a 400km round trip......






....maybe I should stay in bed

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 8, 2017)

Mostly cloudy and -16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2017)

Foggy with some rain showers all day. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2017)

Overcast for a good portion of the morning, then cleared and the sun came out...30C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2017)

Cloudy, snow on and off. -20C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2017)

Overcast with some rain showers. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2017)

fine and sunny 28C today


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2017)

It was a sunny and cold day. It got cloudy in the evening and started snowing. -3°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 11, 2017)

Sunny and -12C


----------



## dogsbody (Jan 11, 2017)

This was at a bit after 9:00 this morning. Temp: -20C. Windchill: -32C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2017)

Still overcast although didn't rain today. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 11, 2017)

About 15F Sunday and Monday, about 45F today.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2017)

Snow, rain, flooding and high winds...been an interesting week.

And we have more on the way.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2017)

37C today fine and sunny....the clouds are moving in and we going to cop a bucketing sometime in the early hours of the morning...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)

It stopped snowing at night. The temperature got higher to 2°C and all the white stuff is melting now. Overcast.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2017)

-10 and sunshine. Off the the slopes!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)

We hit -30C a couple of days ago and today it's -10 C. Supposed to warm up this weekend and thru next week.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2017)

It rained and then snowed. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## dogsbody (Jan 12, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> We hit -30C a couple of days ago and today it's -10 C. Supposed to warm up this weekend and thru next week.



-35C up here this morning with a windchill equalling -45C.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## triumph (Jan 13, 2017)

Snow bought London to a halt again today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> It rained and then snowed. Around 4C/39F...



The same here.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

According to the national News in the UK, the country is at a stand still due to blizzard conditions and 'heavy' snow,
My area got a 'blizzard', with the forecast 'heavy' snow, which was around one inch deep !
Sun came out, snow went home - where's the problem ?
But then, a whole generation hasn't really experienced 'proper' snow here. I was brought up in the north east, where average winter snowfall was around 8 to 12 inches most years (quite a lot for the UK), and everything still worked, including the railways and the airports. Now, get half an inch and it's 'PANIC' !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2017)

Also cloudy . The temperature about 0°C and it snows frequently.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 15, 2017)

Mostly cloudy, very windy and 0C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part with some rain showers. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## bobbychipping (Jan 16, 2017)

*Anyone want to swap ?

Max 39
Very hot and sunny.
Possible rainfall: 0 mm
Chance of any rain: 0%
Adelaide area*
Very hot and sunny. Winds northeasterly 20 to 30 km/h tending northwest to westerly 25 to 30 km/h in the middle of the day, reaching 30 to 40 km/h about the hills then tending southwesterly 20 to 30 km/h in the late afternoon and southeasterly 20 to 30 km/h in the evening.

Bobby
*Adelaide, Australia*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Cant swap I already i already live there...!

cracked 40C today....with more fine and HOT..!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)

-1°C with some of sunlight. It is going to get colder up to -8°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)

Mainly cloudy. Wind southwest 50 km/h gusting to 70 except gusting to 100 at times. High 9.


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 18, 2017)

My wife wanted a weather station for Christmas, so:
Redwoodtown Weather | Personal Weather Station: IBLENHEI4 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2017)

Cold and clear for the most part. Around 6C/42F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2017)

Really cold today with heavy rain and high winds - also looks like slush in the mix, so it may snow tonight, it's already snowing not that far up the hill.

Looks like it'll be an interesting evening...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2017)

Fine hot day today..38C but as of now we are about to get dumped on with some wild weather, Clouds have rolled in, Wind has picked up, thunder and lightning happening.....rain is about to start....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)

Cloudy +6C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2017)

Still cold and clear. Around 5C/41C...


----------



## wuzak (Jan 19, 2017)

12C and steady rain


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice day today some cloud..24C


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Here is a misty day. 2-3°C. Just dark and greyish...


----------



## Elmas (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2017)

Clear and cold for the most part. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2017)

Warm sunny day 33C today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 22, 2017)

-6C and cloudy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice and sunny. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 22, 2017)

Sunny Nelson living up to its name after a storm hit the country over the past two days. The maritime festival at Picton was a bit of a washout, but didn't stop the crowds.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2017)

Overcast for a good portion of the day with some rain...still got to 33C


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2017)

We are in for a bit of a blow today. 60 mph wind gusts predicted for this afternoon, with rain. A bit of a Nor Easter it seems.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 23, 2017)

Cloudy with freezing fog and -6C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2017)

It wasn't a sunny day today. OVERCAST. No snowfalls or rain. The temperature 0C. Just cold, dark and grey.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 25, 2017)

Sunny and a cold 0C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2017)

Clear with some clouds. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2017)

28C Fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2017)

Clear and a little frosty. Around 2C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2017)

33c fine and sunny


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 28, 2017)

Third windy day in a row.+4C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2017)

Clear and sunny. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2017)

39C today a tad hot...and 27C minimum overnight....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)

It's a sunny day with some haziness. -2C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 29, 2017)

A mix of sun and cloud. Wind west 40 km/h gusting to 60 except gusting to 80 at times. High 11.
*Tonight* Partly cloudy. Wind west 50 km/h gusting to 70. Low minus 1.

and the windy weather continues.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot rainy muggy kinda day....31C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)

Mostly sunny and +4C. The wind has finally let up.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2017)

Cloudy and rainy. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2017)

some cloud some sun...26C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2017)

More clouds and rain. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 31, 2017)

Sunny 2c/36f
Unusually warm winter for Minnesota I'm already out sailing on the lake this weekend.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)

It was quite cloudy day wth some mist. -2°C.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 31, 2017)

And to think this was last weekend 
Also no GoPro footage but I'm saving up and next year I'll make a thread with the videos


----------



## Kai Stemm (Jan 31, 2017)

Kai Stemm said:


> And to think this was last weekend
> Also no GoPro footage but I'm saving up and next year I'll make a thread with the videos


The lake is superior


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)

It's a sunny day but a little bit hazy. +1°C


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 2, 2017)

Unseasonably warm. Again.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Feb 2, 2017)

Went warm to way cold I think I'm going through shock


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)

Sunny and -4C.
My brother up in Calgary has a Birthday today and he saw his shadow.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2017)

been overcast and raining all day....and muggy...25C


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)

Snow at times heavy. Amount 5 to 10 cm. High minus 13.
*Tonight* Snow at times heavy. Amount 10 cm. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 18. Wind chill minus 25.
*Mon, 6 Feb * Snow. Amount 5 cm. Wind up to 15 km/h. High minus 15. Wind chill minus 25.
Night Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 21.

Winter?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part with some rain showers. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2017)

Cloudy all day long but not too dark. -2°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2017)

Fine sunny day...29C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2017)

It was snowing in the morning and it is going to come down in the afternoon too. However some of sunlight has appeared. Cold. The temperature -4°C and is going to hit -6°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 7, 2017)

Cloudy with 30 percent chance of flurries -23. Wind up to 15 km/h. High minus 20. Wind chill minus 36.
*Tonight* Cloudy with 30 percent chance of flurries early this evening then partly cloudy. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 25. Wind chill minus 33. Still winter.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2017)

C'mon down here Guys.....weather is fine.....and ......HOT....42.4C today a tad on the warm side...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 8, 2017)

Mainly sunny. Wind up to 15 km/h. High minus 14. Wind chill minus 26.
*Tonight* Increasing cloudiness early this evening. 60 percent chance of flurries late this evening and overnight. Temperature rising to minus 6 by morning.
This warm-up will bring back the strong winds.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2017)

Cloudy and cool with some rain showers. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2017)

We are bracing for snowmagedone here on Long Island, New York. My kids and wife already have off tomorrow and a flake has yet to fall. I unfortunately am working this evening and will likely be driving home in the worst of it. Slow & steady.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2017)

Yikes Dude, watch yourself!

I was supposed to be in Boston but got canceled at the last minute which I am now thankful for.


----------



## bobbychipping (Feb 9, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 363247


Could do with some of that white stuff - today is another scorcher, currently (17:00) 40.2C (104.36 °F ), more of high 30's to come, with more probable power cuts, just to make life harder


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2017)

Yep got to 41C....Nice.......I don't think...!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2017)

More of sunlight today but the snow sprinkling is forecsted. -7°C.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2017)

Its 44F/10C here today, plenty of sunshine.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 9, 2017)

Mainly cloudy. Wind southwest 20 km/h gusting to 50 increasing to 60 gusting to 80 this afternoon. High 8.
*Tonight* Clearing this evening. Wind southwest 60 km/h gusting to 80. Low plus 3.

Above freezing at last.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2017)

UNtil this last series of storms, the snowpack in the area mountains was at 180% of average.

Now, a series of tropical storms have been pounding our area, bringing torrential rains, high winds and warmer temps...creating disasters on top of disasters.

All of our dams are at capacity, all the rivers are at flood stage, the spillway at Oroville dam has failed and we still have several waves of storms coming in. Add to that, highways being washed away, highways closed to due high winds (after trucks and RVs get blown over) and numerous landslides around the area.

And Winter isn't done yet - this could get interesting...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2017)

40C today so 3 consecutive days of 40 or over, first time for some 70 odd years


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2017)

Cloudy and a little foggy today. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 10, 2017)

Sunny, windy and +7C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2017)

Cloudy and cold. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 12, 2017)

We set a record warm temp wise for this time of the year. We hit 84F but it will not stay long.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2017)

24c today nice and pleasant.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)

Sunny, moderate winds and +7C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2017)

Cloudy with some hints of sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2017)

28C fine and sunny today.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)

A sunny and quite cold day. The temperature in the early morning was about -9°C then hit up to 3°C during the day. But it is forecasted to be -6°C at night.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)

Sunny, windy and +12 today.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2017)

Sunny with -4°C. It is getting warmer and is going to be +2/3°C during the day. Then -6°C at night again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2017)

33C scattered cloud plenty of sun...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)

Partly cloudy and 15C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2017)

26C fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2017)

Sunshine with patchy clouds. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)

Overcast. 2-5°C with rain coming down frequently.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 17, 2017)

Sunny, breezy and +9C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2017)

Mostly cloudy. Around 11C/51F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2017)

It might get up to 60 F this Sunday.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2017)

Cloudy with 3-4°C. No rain coming down so far.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2017)

Cloudy and no wind. Cooler today and +3C. I can see some fine snow coming down.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2017)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2017)

early morning rain, scattered cloud most of the day, 20C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)

A quite sunny and cold day. 3°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2017)

Scattered clouds. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)

Sunny and +6C. Forecast for mid-week........a lot of snow.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)

Cloudy, dark and misty and cold of course.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 20, 2017)

Cloudy and +5C.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

Today is clear, low wind, and in the low 70's so very nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 21, 2017)

Fog, misty rain and 0C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2017)

Cloudy and mild for the most part. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe rainbtonight...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2017)

Fine and sunny and windy...30C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)

OVERCAST. It was raining this morning. Now just stopped.8C.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

We are having an unseasonable warm week but I love it! Lite winds, temps around 70F and mostly clear.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 22, 2017)

All the way up to and, OMG! ABOVE freezing!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 22, 2017)

Cloudy and 0C. No snow yet!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2017)

Very windy with some rain. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Boa (Feb 23, 2017)

-1 Celsius, 20knts winds, wet snow that sticks to everything before it melts....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)

Initially it was raining in the morning. But it's snowing now. However I don't think it can stay longer because the temperature is +2C and going up.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 24, 2017)

Cloudy with snow this morning and a bit of sun this afternoon. -5C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2017)

A sunny and quite cold morning but clouds gathering in the sky. +1-4C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

Fine sunny day 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2017)

Cool and windy. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2017)

55 degrees...in February...in New York...actually had the A/C on in the car!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2017)

Real nice sunny day. 27C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)

5°C with some rain coming down. OVERCAST.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 27, 2017)

Sunny and -10C. Had some snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2017)

38C today fine and hot.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2017)

8°C. It has started raining.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 28, 2017)

Cloudy with fine snow falling. -10C


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

Mid 70's F with Thunderstorms predicted tonight!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2017)

Mixed bag today. Clear and sunny to rain showers. Still around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2017)

38C again today......you know the rest....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2017)

slight drop to 36C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2017)

Having a fine sunny spell....27C today first time under 30 for a week..!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2017)

It was raining this morning. It's 11°C, OVERCAST.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 5, 2017)

Back to winter! Lows in the 30's F today, windy and overcast.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2017)

Went from 1°C/34°F yesterday at this time to -26°C/ -14°F right now


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 5, 2017)

Cloudy, snowing and -10C. About an inch so far.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2017)

Relatively bright this morning but then rain showers all afternoon. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2017)

28c sun still shinning...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Cloudy, cold and white.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2017)

In Val D'Isere and its snowing heavily. Around -7C/19F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2017)

Bad storms coming through. Just spent the last hour in the basement with the family. 3 confirmed tornados on the ground. Appears the airfield I fly out of, that is only 5 min from my house was hit.

Police and Fire Dep sirens going off like crazy outside.

Power is out.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 7, 2017)

All stay safe there Alder. Hoping for the best, thoughts are with you guys


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 7, 2017)

Whoa! Hope everyone is okay? Are you by chance in Oklahoma?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2017)

Nope, Iowa.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 7, 2017)

Dang, glad you are okay, reason I asked I have friends that live in eastern Oklahoma and they also had serious scares last night.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 7, 2017)

Sunny and -10C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2017)

34C today fine and sunny.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2017)

Sunny this morning but clouded over and started snowing again. Around 0C/32F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 8, 2017)

Cloudy, -11C and snowing.


----------



## Logan (Mar 8, 2017)

Sunny and mild in Southern California, with a light wind. Big surprise right?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2017)

It was a cloudy day but without raining. The temperature about 3-4C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2017)

fine weather continues....33C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2017)

Clouds have cleared up a little and the sun has shown itself a bit too. Around 5C/41F in Val D'Isere today...


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 9, 2017)

Very different weather here in Northern California. One of the wettest winters on record. The snow accumulations have reached the bottom of the overpasses (14-15 feet) on the freeways here. Three feet alone last weekend.

On Monday I got 5 inches of snow. Today it is 72*F...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 9, 2017)

At the moment, clear, breezy and about 60F. But from what the weather report says Sat-Sun should be windy, cloudy, cold about 35F and calling for snow!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 9, 2017)

Sunny and -21 C first thing this AM. Cloudy and -11C this afternoon.


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 9, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> Sunny and -21 C first thing this AM. Cloudy and -11C this afternoon.



That's pretty cold. If you were closer to Cold Lake or Ft MacMurray, then that's balmy.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 9, 2017)

I spent time on projects in both places. The coldest was in High Level, which is far enough north
to not get fully dark on summer nights.


----------



## javlin (Mar 10, 2017)

Wife just called asked me out for date So it being Friday and lent it's to the parish hall for fried fish probably some potato salad,mac and cheese and a vegetable.I wonder if I need my wallet or can I make her buy  I better have the wallet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2017)

Blue skies and sunshine. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2017)

Second 6" snowfall overnight. That makes over a foot this week. -10C


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2017)

Evidently we are due for a hullabaloo here Tuesday. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2017)

33C today overcast for a good portion of the day....and the odd drop of rain...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 11, 2017)

Cloudy and -12C. Supposed to get more snow tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2017)

Had a couple of showers today...with cloud most of the day..21C


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 12, 2017)

Its about 35F and snowing!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2017)

Cloudy this morning and then brightened up this afternoon. Surprisingly warm for a ski resort with it being around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 12, 2017)

Cloudy and -11C. Got another 5cm of snow overnight. It's a real winter wonderland here.
Going to get above freezing for the next week, starting tomorrow.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2017)

The Chinook is here and it's now +7C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

Fine sunny day, 30C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 14, 2017)

Hit +13C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2017)

Was lovely and sunny this morning but the fog has come in this afternoon/evening. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 16, 2017)

Sunny and reached +17C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2017)

down to 23C today still mostly sunny.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 16, 2017)

Rain and cold, makes the roads slicker than snot on a door knob in August as my step dad used to say.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 17, 2017)

Cloudy and cooler today. +7C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2017)

Bit cooler today, still cloudy with some rain showers. Around 9C/49F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 18, 2017)

Sunny with high thin cloud and 15C. Supposed to hit 19C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2017)

Fine and sunny 34C


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 19, 2017)

Yup!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 19, 2017)

Sunny, very windy and only +7C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2017)

29C cloudy some rain...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2017)

Cloudy but a quite warm day.. +12°C. It was raining in the morning and the rain is going to come down this afternoon too.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 21, 2017)

Partly sunny with a brisk wind. Only +7C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2017)

down to 22C today with plenty of cloud about the place...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2017)

It's a sunny day at the moment. 7-10°C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

fine and sunny day...29C


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)

Again a cloudy day but without rainfalls so far...9-10°C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2017)

Sunny with a light breeze. +11C


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2017)

Overcast 26C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2017)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2017)

expecting a hot sunny 37C but cloud cover kept it a bit lower to 33c


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 26, 2017)

Rain all day yesterday, rain now and supposed to continue all day and into tomorrow.. I guess its better than snow.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 26, 2017)

Really nice! About 74F and a slight breeze! Mostly clear, no precipitation!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2017)

Sunny and clear before clouding over in the afternoon in Athens. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2017)

couple of brief showers in the morning, cleared to a fine sunny day 24C


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 27, 2017)

Getting better now 46F and drizzle. Been a wile since I've seen the sun


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 27, 2017)

60F at the moment, but warming to mid 70's, entire week is supposed to be warm and mild!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2017)

Windy today. In Athens with a few more clouds than yesterday. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)

fine and sunny 24C


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 28, 2017)

Cloudy, breezy and +10C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2017)

Still sunny and relatively warm. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2017)

22c today with some showers.....


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)

Moderately windy, cloudy and +9C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine and a spot of rain. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2017)

21C today morning showers again cleared in the afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Cloudy with sunshine. Around 21C/69F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

Mostly sunny, some cloud...21C


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2017)

That just plain sucks Hugh and Wayne. Woke up to this....





​....the ground was almost bare 12hrs ago


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2017)

nice, sunny day; 20C...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)

Rained off and on all day yesterday, which turned to heavy snow at bed time.
About 4cm when I got up and 99% gone by noon. All gone by mid-afternoon.
Only +6C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2017)

27C today fine and sunny.


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 4, 2017)

Sunny, light breeze, highs in the 80's F today.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2017)

First day golfing tomorrow! And I might go skiing Thursday!


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 4, 2017)

They don't let me on the golf course anymore. Something about rocket propelled golf balls not being in the rules. Sheesh I only used a couple of B motors on them, did not even break out the D's.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2017)

Initially it was a cloudy day then it became a sunny one. 10C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 4, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> They don't let me on the golf course anymore. Something about rocket propelled golf balls not being in the rules. Sheesh I only used a couple of B motors on them, did not even break out the D's.


Party poopers 

Try this instead.






Compressed air!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

bit of cloud, cleared to a fine sunny day 28C


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 5, 2017)

Thunder storms, or thunder bumpers as my Mom used to call them. Lights flickering on and off, wind, rain but still warm.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2017)

Lovely sunny day today. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 5, 2017)

We have a wind advisory in place, and they are not kidding, took the trash out and wind slammed the outer door into my keister giving me a bit of a shove along!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 5, 2017)

Windy, mostly sunny and +14C.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 5, 2017)

Actually hit 17C during our game today. Lots of snow still in the mountains.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2017)

another 29C fine and sunny one...


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 6, 2017)

So apparently we have weather here, woke up to family and friends not in the area calling and texting to see if we were okay? Whatever it was we apparently slept right through it?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2017)

Another lovely sunny day today. Around 14C/58F...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)

10°C and cloudy all day long. It started drizzling a while ago.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 7, 2017)

Cloudy with light rain this morning, sunny and windy before the clouds and rain returned. The day finished with sunshine. +11C.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)

9-13°C and still cloudy But no rainfalls though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2017)

29C fine and sunny bit of cloud expecting some rain overnight.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)

Sunny, very windy and +12C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2017)

Lovely sunny day. Around 17C/62F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)

The first of the returning Robins showed up today. As is typical for them, they found the watering dish, took a drink, then took a bath.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2017)

11-16°C still cloudy but some of sunlight has appeared.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2017)

down to 17C today cloudy and some showers.....


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 9, 2017)

Cloudy and+6C. It snowed again this morning, enough to cover the ground, but it's almost gone now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2017)

No rain....some cloud 19C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2017)

Overcast at the moment. 17-20°C during the day but some of rain coming down is forecasted in the afternoon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2017)

20C today no rain but plenty of scattered cloud about...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)

Partly cloudy and +9C. A bit of snow overnight.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2017)

Bit cloudier today and a little cooler. Around 13C/56F...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)

It was a sunny but cold day. 3-7°C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2017)

Today it's a cloudy day with drizzling. 8-9°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2017)

25C fine and sunny today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)

Cloudy and +7C. Weekly forecast show prospects for rain for four of seven days.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2017)

26C today fine and sunny...a late burst of fine weather...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2017)

It was raining almost all day long. Some of the sunlight appeared twice. Cold 5-6C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2017)

Mainly cloudy few hints of sun. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

Rained overnight and several times today. +10C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2017)

It's a sunny but cold day with the cold wind blasts. 7-8°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2017)

Cloudy and cool, with some light rain showers. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2017)

pretty much a fine day with a bit of scattered cloud..24C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2017)

Sunny and +8C. Snowed overnight but all gone now


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2017)

Great day sunny 28C


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2017)

Snowing, winds gusting to 50k/ph


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine for the morning before some rain showers in the afternoon. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2017)

Some cloud but still a fine day 29C...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2017)

A sunny day with some clouds in the sky.Cold. 5°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 19, 2017)

Sunny and warming up nicely.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 19, 2017)

CAVU 82F


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2017)

Clear sunny and cool. Around 12C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2017)

Overcast all day rain periods 24C


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 20, 2017)

1/10 Clouds, High of 83F


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 20, 2017)

Cloudy and +16C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Torch (Apr 21, 2017)

Rain(we need it) for the next 7 days


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 21, 2017)

The day started cold, windy and wet. This evening it's calm, sunny and warmish.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)

It was a sunny but quite cold day. 3-5°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2017)

A clear sunny day. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2017)

Overcast. 7°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2017)

Cloudy, light winds and +10C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2017)

Cloudy initially but brightened up in the afternoon. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2017)

been overcast with a sprinkle of rain...20C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2017)

Cloudy, misty rain off and on. +7C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)

cloudy most of the day some rain in the afternoon 21C


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 25, 2017)

4/10 clouds with a high of 75F


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 25, 2017)

Rained all night and up to 10:45 this morning. Now it's snowing.  0C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)

Cold, 2-9°C during the day. Overcast.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2017)

Cold wet and windy...16C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)

Sunny now and +10C Had 6" of heavy wet snow overnight, but the grounds warm enough now that it all has melted.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 12C/53F...


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 26, 2017)

Yesterday Mother Nature tried very hard to drown us. Cold, heavy rain with strong wind gusts. Today she is being sweet, its 75F clear and lite breeze. Everything is still somewhat soggy however and there is a foundation leak in my condo which resulted in squishy carpeting in my bedroom. Was an unpleasant surprise when I swung my feet out of bed this morning.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2017)

Plenty of cloud 18C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)

Only +4C and wet.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2017)

Bit brighter this morning but heavy rain showers this afternoon. Still around 12C/53F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 28, 2017)

Snowed overnight, which turned to light rain. Been sunny early afternoon, but turning cloudy now. +8C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)

Raining.5-9°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 29, 2017)

Sunny, breezy and +14C.


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 29, 2017)

Sunny no breeze and 88F! Hot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

some cloud no rain 20C


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 30, 2017)

Apparently we are going to die today. If not today then for sure on Monday.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)

It's a sunny but cold day rather. 9°C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2017)

Rain showers for the most part around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2017)

17C today overcast with a brief heavy shower in the morning.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2017)

Sunny, light winds and +15C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)

18C today some cloud...some sun...


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2017)

A sunny but windy day. 11°C


----------



## Old Wizard (May 2, 2017)

Cloudy, +9C, rain with ice pellets.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2017)

Sunny with some clouds for the most part before some rain showers in the late afternoon. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## gumbyk (May 2, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Apparently we are going to die today. If not today then for sure on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 372578


Apparently it looks like he11's going to freeze over on Tuesday though...


----------



## Robert Porter (May 2, 2017)

Indeed and Wednesday should frost his nibs nutts as well!


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)

Again a sunny day with the temparature up to 15/16°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2017)

coldest morning in 6 months for us 6C topping out at 18C mostly sunny during the day.


----------



## mikewint (May 3, 2017)

If you've been watching the News for South Central USA, Missouri and Arkansas you know that we've been getting hit by torrential rains/winds/hail since April 21 over the entire Southern Missouri/North Arkansas area. The 19 counties, 14,000 sq mi (36,260 sq Km) make up the drainage basin for 4 rivers of which the White River is the main channel. The Army Corps of Engineers has built 3 major dams on the White forming 4 reservoir lakes. Beaver, Table Rock, Tanneycomo and our Arkansas Lake, Bull Shoals. Bull Shoals is the bottom lake in the chain so any rain the falls in the 19 counties ends up here. Bull Shoals is the largest of the 4 lakes, 80mi (130km) long covering 70,000 acres (284 sq Km) with 1,000mi (1600 Km) of shoreline at full pool.
From Apr 21 to the 30th we've had over 11in (28cm) of rain here and about 15in (38cm) in Southern Missouri. Winds during the storms have topped 50mph (81Kph). The flooding is beyond description. Large sections of Interstate 44 were closed where the Interstate crossed rivers. The flood waters rose over the bridges and WASHED the asphalt off the road bed! Hundreds of secondary roads are impassable or destroyed and whole towns are isolated and/or flooded
The dams on Beaver and Table Rock are near their tops and the Corps has opened the flood gates releasing a total of 91319 cu ft of water PER SECOND (2586 cu m)(683114 gal per sec) near 3000 US tons PER SECOND all of which comes here. Bull Shoals lake has been rising 2in (5cm) per hour. The top of Bull Shoals dam is at 695 MSL and we're at 684 so far today and heavy storms are predicted for the next two days. Fortunately for me, the house is on a ridge 820 MSL well out of reach of any flood waters BUT our boat dock is on the lake and we've been moving it up the bank 3X a day which is a major chore. Dock and Corps Permit are worth $60000 to $70000 USD so a major investment
Hail and rain 5/29 back deck and front porch







Bull Shoals Dam flood gates open just a bit, 4000 cu ft per second




My dock on the far left. Wheels allow walkway to roll onto and up the bank. Trees are about 692 MSL




If you noticed in the distance a dock is floating free down the cove due to broken anchor cables


----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2017)

17C today actually sunny.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2017)

Raining. 9-10°C


----------



## Old Wizard (May 4, 2017)

At 11AM it's sunny with light winds and 21C.


----------



## mikewint (May 4, 2017)

Another 2.75in (7cm) of rain and the Lake is up 2.3ft (30.5cm) in the last 24hrs. Cloudy, lake wind advisory 20mph (32kph) and 59F (15C). No rain for the next 5 days or so the Weather Guy says


----------



## Robert Porter (May 4, 2017)

Yowsa, break out the boats and life jackets!


----------



## mikewint (May 4, 2017)

Paradoxically it's the boats that are in danger.




Then there are other critters displaced by the high water

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2017)

up to 20C today fine and sunny.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 5, 2017)

Cloudy, moderate winds and 27C


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2017)

Overcast. 14°C


----------



## Old Wizard (May 6, 2017)

Sunny with a light breeze. We'll hit the upper 20s C again today.


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2017)

Mixed bag today sunny spells and rain showers. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

Overcast, some light winds 15C


----------



## fubar57 (May 7, 2017)

Snow


----------



## Old Wizard (May 7, 2017)

Upper 20s are gone. Wet and +7C


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunny spells. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)

Again overcast and raining . 6°C


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2017)

17c today mostly sunny.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

Nice sunny day down here today 19C


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 9, 2017)

Well I _would_ post what the weather is down here but AirFrames already double hates me, I suppose I could go for a triple hate but I don't want him to have an apoplexy.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2017)

Cold. 5°C with some of sunlight and clouds.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)

It's warmed up! Cloudy, light winds and 20C.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2017)

Sunshine with some clouds. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2017)

Good spell of weather sunny 20C


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)

Cold. 5°C with some of rain and clouds.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)

Mostly sunny and 22C.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2017)

Nice and sunny this monring before some rain showers this afternoon. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 12, 2017)

Partly cloudy and 18C. Thunder storms predicted for this evening.


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2017)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 16C/60F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2017)

Fine and sunny day 21C


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)

Same here. 22°C but clouds are gathering in the sky. Tomorrow is going to be colder and raining.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 14, 2017)

Sunny, +12C and windy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2017)

Apparently it was a lovely sunny day today but I didn't see it as I was stuck at work. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2017)

last of the fine and sunny...rain starts tomorrow...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 15, 2017)

It was a cool 38C today, supposed to be 42C tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2017)

overcast all day still got to 21C no rain till the evening...


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2017)

Rain showers for the most part. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2017)

A sunny day with clouds in the sky.The temperature up to 22°C.No rain.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 16, 2017)

Cloudy and cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2017)

Overcast some rain, 18C


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2017)

The same weather it was yestreday. Just the temperature hit 23°C


----------



## Old Wizard (May 17, 2017)

Only +5C, wet and windy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2017)

Another rainy day. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 18, 2017)

Another boring day, 92F and CAVU, oh the agony...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 18, 2017)

Some sunshine today and +10C. Can see rain clouds building.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2017)

Sunny all day long. 23°C.


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)

It's a hot day today. The temperature is 24°C at the moiment and is going to hit 27°C in the afternoon.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2017)

Overcast. It got colder today.. 15°C. But no rainfalls so far.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 20, 2017)

Mostly sunny and 22C.


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)

A sunny but quite cold day. 15°C


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2017)

Back in the tropics so it's warm. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)

22C at noon today with sunshine and a few puffy clouds and a light breeze.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)

19C cloudy a sprinkle of rain...


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2017)

Sunny all day long, no clouds. 17°C


----------



## Old Wizard (May 22, 2017)

Sunny and 25C. Supposed to hit 30C tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2017)

A very warm and sunny day. +22°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)

19C today overcast couple of sprinkles of rain...


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2017)

Few more clouds today but brightened up in the afternoon. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 23, 2017)

Meh, 86F (or an F86...heh) and I'd say 7/10 cloud coverage.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 24, 2017)

After hitting near 30C yesterday, today is windy and cloudy and 15C. Supposed to rain later.


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2017)

Initaially it was a sunny day. CAVOK. But now clouds gathering in the sky and I can smell the rain all around. The temperature 16°C to 20°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2017)

cloudy with some sunny periods 20C


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2017)

Lovely sunny morning before some heavy rain showers this afternoon. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 25, 2017)

Sunny, windy and +12C. Looks like rain clouds on the horizon.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2017)

Rain all day...and I just know the post man is going to leave my package in a puddle on door step!


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2017)

Very strange - it's not raining, and there's blue stuff above, and a big bright light, with temp at 25C / 77F, and forecast for the same tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2017)

Another bright sunny day in Komodo, few clouds but otherwise blue sky. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 26, 2017)

Sunny and 17C.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2017)

A sunny day today. CAVOK. 19C up to 23C.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2017)

Still sunny with some clouds. Still 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 27, 2017)

Partly cloudy and 27C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2017)

Bit cool today....overcast, 16C


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2017)

Sunny with no clouds, 24°C up to 28°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 28, 2017)

Sunny and 26C.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2017)

The next sunny and hot day. 24-26°C, CAVOK.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2017)

overcast for a good portion of the day, some rain and wind, 15C


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. More so in the afternoon, some hints of rain but nothing materialised. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2017)

Sunny and upper 20sC later.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2017)

15C some cloud, some sun...


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2017)

Sunny with clouds gathering in the sky. 23-30°C. A storm with rainfalls forecast.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 30, 2017)

Nice and sunny. Upper 20s again today.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2017)

There was a storm with severe rainfalls yesterday in the late afternoon. It was raining almost all night long. This morning some of sunlight appeared for a while. Then , dark clouds came. It is going to rain again. 16°C up to 20°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2017)

same as yesterday.....


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 31, 2017)

I'm just gonna' copy paste this for a while seeing as how it's summer and all...

85F and between 1/10 cloud and CAVU

Ho Hum, just another day at the races.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Heavy rain showers this afternoon. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2017)

Rather colder than it was yesterday. 13°C up to 20°C. Sunny but clouds gathering in the sky. I can smell the rain just around the corner.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)

Cold start to the day at 2.9C topped out at 15C but fine and sunny all day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine and some late evening rain showers. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 1, 2017)

Hit 32C yesterday. Since it's cloudy today we'll only get to the low 20s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2017)

2.5C to start the day coldest june second on record.....up to 17C fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2017)

Few clouds but mainly sunshine. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2017)

CAVOK. Sunny with 21°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 2, 2017)

Sunny, very windy and 25C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2017)

Cloudy with some hints of sunshine. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 3, 2017)

Sunny, no wind to speak of and upper 20s C..


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2017)

Sunny with quite cold wind blasts , 16°C..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

1.7C start to the day....up to a high of 16C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2017)

Cloudy, rainy and cold. 15-20°C during the day. 16/17°C at the moment.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)

Sunny, light breeze. Should hit 30C this afternoon.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh my God! The sky is this strange shade of grey/dark grey/black, drops of moisture are pelting us from on high and the ever present orb of light and warmth has abandoned us! Guys, I'm trying to hold it together but panic is closing in, taking deep breaths...

This... this is inconceivable...

And the temperature! Sweet Mother of God... 70F... in JUNE!!! 

Woe is me.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 5, 2017)

The sky is truly falling! In your case it is also a localized case of "Global Cooling" caused no doubt by all the hot air falling off the edge of the "flat earth" and the dark stuff in the sky is caused by "chem trails" from CIA Spy Planes.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 5, 2017)

Peter Gunn said:


> Oh my God! The sky is this strange shade of grey/dark grey/black, drops of moisture are pelting us from on high and the ever present orb of light and warmth has abandoned us! Guys, I'm trying to hold it together but panic is closing in, taking deep breaths...
> 
> This... this is inconceivable...
> 
> ...



Quick, head for Disney world NOW! It may be your last chance of the summer without massive crowds and a high risk of sun stroke!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2017)

Sunny with no rain. 19°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 5, 2017)

Bit of thunder and lightning last night and some rain which lasted until 10 AM.
Some sun this afternoon and 21C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2017)

Clear for the most part in the morning but some heavy rain showers this afternoon. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2017)

Cloudy with shower. 18-20°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2017)

17C today with some cloud, some sun....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 6, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> The sky is truly falling! In your case it is also a localized case of "Global Cooling" caused no doubt by all the hot air falling off the edge of the "flat earth" and the dark stuff in the sky is caused by "chem trails" from CIA Spy Planes.



OH NOES!!!

Wait, if you know all this...


GADZOOKS!!! You're one of... THEM!!!

*Searches for tinfoil to make hat*

Also, 80% chance of rain, cloudy and 78F. Glum prospects indeed.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)

Mostly sunny with high thin clouds. 20C


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunny! Very lite breeze 83F


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2017)

Very windy today with some patchy sunshine. Around 17C/62F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2017)

16C rather nippy...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2017)

Sunny most of the day and 28C. Clouds are beginning to show with thunder storms possible..


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2017)

Sunny 20-27°C. High thin clouds though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2017)

Overcast today, no rain 16C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2017)

Skies above me at the moment ..


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 9, 2017)

19C and windy. Last night we had thunderstorm with 71 to 115 kmph winds and a downpour.
Water coming off the roof so fast it overshot the eves troughs.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 18C/65F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)

actually turned out to be a nice sunny day 17C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)

A sunny day with some cloud. 19-21°C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2017)

Lovely sunny day. Around 18C/65F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2017)

cloudy, like yesterday....16C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 11, 2017)

Sunny with a moderate breeze and 21C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2017)

17C today, a fine day...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)

Sunny, mid-twenties C and a light breeze.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2017)

18C today fine and sunny.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2017)

Overcast. 16/17°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 13, 2017)

Cloudy, cool and wet.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2017)

Another lovely sunny day. Around 22C/71F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)

Cloudy and cool again. Rained over night and early this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2017)

Another lovely sunny day today. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2017)

19C today mostly overcast during the day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)

Was sunny,now it's clouding over. Low 20s C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2017)

Popped to Tuscany for a wedding. Clear skies and sunshine with some thunderstorms. Around 33C/91F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)

Quite sunny and warm day with possible shower in the late afternoon. 22°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 16, 2017)

Mostly sunny and low 20s C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

Fine and sunny day today 17C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2017)

Lovely sunny day in Tuscsny. Around 33C/91F...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)

Overcast with shower. 13°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2017)

Cloudy, breezy and high teens C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Mostly sunny all day 16C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2017)

Sunny with almost no clouds. 23/24°C


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 18, 2017)

Honestly I was giggling like a kid again! We had the mother of all thunderstorms go through. Booms you FELT, and standing in the doorway my wifes hair actually had the tips floating all wispy like, you could taste and smell the ozone and the lightning was dang near non stop and CLOSE! It was AWESOME!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2017)

19C today after a cold foggy start at 2.6C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2017)

A sunny and very warm day today. 23°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Glorious sunny day. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool front rolled in yesterday, mid 70s (22-23 centigrade for you foreigners) with a good stiff wind. Absolute heaven. I wish it could stay this way always. Except then I would be out of a job manufacturing HVAC equipment.


----------



## at6 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hot and miserable. supposed to stay 105 to 114 degrees all week. With humidity around 20 percent or more, swamp cooler doesn't work too well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2017)

another fine sunny day at 19C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2017)

Sunny with clouds gathering in the sky. 27°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2017)

Sunny with some clouds forming in the West. High 20s C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2017)

Another hot clear sunny day. Certainly wasn't pleasant inside the hospital. Around 29C/84F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 20, 2017)

Sunny, windy and 30C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2017)

Same as yesterday, 19C clear and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2017)

Another clear blue sunny day. Around 27C/80F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 21, 2017)

Sunny until early afternoon and near 30C, Thunderstorm mid-afternoon and now sunny this evening.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)

Cloudy .about 20C with rain coming down frequently.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2017)

It got cold (well relatively speaking). Cloudy and around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

overcast all day with some light rain....14C


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2017)

Cloudy but warm. 23°C. It is going to rain again...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

Cloudy and relatively cool. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)

Sunny with a light breeze and 30C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2017)

15C today after a morning shower cleared up to a reasonable day.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2017)

Raining. 14-16C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 27, 2017)

High thin clouds and 30C. Thankfully a cooling breeze picked up.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)

A sunny day with not too much of clouds in the sky. 23C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2017)

16C today some cloud mostly sunny...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2017)

The rain has returned. Heaviest in the afternoon. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2017)

Overcast, rain periods...cold....15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2017)

Another cold rainy day unfortunately. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 28, 2017)

Sunny and 30C this afternoon. Showers this evening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2017)

sprinkle of rain in the morning...cloudy, some sun 15C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 29, 2017)

Cloudy and 20C.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)

A sunny day with 24-27°C.But now is raining. It seems to rain at night as well.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)

It was raining all the night long and is still raining. 16/17°C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2017)

Sunny and 32C. At 11 pm it's still 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2017)

Mainly sunny with a few clouds. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2017)

Sunny all morning and 30 C. Clouding over this afternoon and a thunderstorm is likely.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2017)

It has been raining almost all day long and will be during the upcoming night too.16-20°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

Bit of cloud, mainly a fine day 18C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)

Same here. It stopped raining at night.19-21°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2017)

Lovely sunny day. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 2, 2017)

Sunny and 30C. Had to break out the potable air conditioner last night. It'll be on tonight as well.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)

Cloudy with the Sun shining frequently. 16-20°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2017)

15C today, overcast and plenty of showers...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 3, 2017)

Sunny and 32C. May get some showers this evening. Mid-thirties all week with a predicted peak of 38C by Sunday.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2017)

15C again plenty of cloud but less rain...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2017)

Mainly sunny with a few clouds. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)

Raining... 19/20°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 5, 2017)

Sunny with a light breeze. Another 30+C day.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2017)

It stopped raining late in the afternoon.17°C at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2017)

Another sunny day. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2017)

again some clouds...some rain...some sun....15C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2017)

Sunny with not too much of cloudiness . 23°C .


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2017)

Glorious summers day. Around 28C/82F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 7, 2017)

Sunny and low 30s C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2017)

A warm day .. 20/23°C with some of rain coming down in the afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2017)

Clear and sunny. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 8, 2017)

Sunny and 36C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2017)

bit of cloud but mostly sunny, 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2017)

Cloudy some early showers, sunny afternoon...15C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2017)

It was raining at night and early in the morning. Then it stopped. Now it's a sunny day. 23°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2017)

Sunny and 30C at noon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2017)

Another lovely summers day, shame to be stuck in work really. Around 25C/77F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 10, 2017)

Mid-thirties C again. Staying hot until after mid-night.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2017)

Few more clouds and windy. Bit cooler at around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2017)

Up to 18C today, fine and mostly sunny..


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)

The heat wave broke yesterday and today is cloudy and 16C at 11 this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2017)

Cold with heavy rain all day. Around 18C/65F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)

Raining . 17°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 12, 2017)

Sunny and 26C at the moment. Clouds forming in the Western sky.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2017)

Bit warmer with a few rain showers. Around 22C/71F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2017)

bit of morning rain, some cloudy periods 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 20C/70F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2017)

Sunny at the moment but a storm is forecasted. 15-19°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 14, 2017)

Sunny and 30+C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2017)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 14, 2017)

Flippin hot with episodes of terror inspiring thunder and lightning!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2017)

Cloudy and overcast. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 15, 2017)

Mid-thirties at 1 pm, followed by a thunder shower and a cool off to mid-twenties, then up to mid-thirties again.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)

A sunny day. 20°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2017)

Cold, and wet......12.9C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 23C/74F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 16, 2017)

Bested 30C again. Got the potable air conditioner cooling off my bedroom.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2017)

another [email protected] day, cold wet windy....15C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 17, 2017)

Sunny with smoke haze from the BC forest fires and 24C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2017)

Lovely sunny day. Around 25C/77F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2017)

rained on and off all day 14C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2017)

Sunny for the most part but a few rain showers in the evening. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2017)

13.9C today, no rain, some cloud some sun...not a bad day at all...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2017)

A sunny day with a couple of clouds in the sky. 25/26C.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 19, 2017)

Hot, hot and stupid blasted hot.

44C with a heat index of 54C. Damn I hate it here on the sun.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2017)

Sunny with smoke haze. Will hit 30C again today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers and thunderstorms. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2017)

A sunny day. 26/27C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Still around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

fine sunny day 18C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2017)

It stopped to rain this morning and the day became a sunny one.However it is very muggy and a storm is coming up.26/27C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2017)

Heavy rain for the most part all day. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 22, 2017)

Sunny, light breeze and 30C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2017)

Rainy and miserable. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2017)

It was raining almost all night long and stopped early in the morning. Cloudy but very warm... 23/24C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2017)

Mostly sunny all day 17C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 23, 2017)

Another sunny 30+C day.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 23, 2017)

Both the cats just streaked under the bed, followed by thunder in the distance so while it is very hot, 97F it is also about to storm, wind is tossing the trees around now!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2017)

Rainy for the most part. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice sunny day, 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2017)

plenty of cloud, some sun no rain 18C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2017)

It started raining late at night and still is raining now. Cloudy and dark , 18/19C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2017)

Sunny with some clouds for the most part. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2017)

Raining. It has been raining for two days. 16/17C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2017)

pretty much the same as yesterday only down to 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2017)

Rain showers and clouds. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2017)

Still raining...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)

It stopped raining a while ago. But it's still cloudy. 17C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2017)

Overcast most of the day some rain with a brief thunderstorm, 16C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 27, 2017)

Yet another sunny 30+C day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunny spells. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2017)

Agian it's raining this morning. Then some of sunlight appeared.19C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2017)

Heavy rain all day. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Both the cats just streaked under the bed, followed by thunder in the distance so while it is very hot, 97F it is also about to storm, wind is tossing the trees around now!


Oh how I miss the North Carolina thunderstorms. The last time I experienced one of those was in June of 1959. There's nothing like the crack of lightning and ground shaking thunder, not to mention large marble sized hail pounding the crap out of everything. The down pour was almost like swimming as I remember it. People here in California have never seen a storm like that. As to current weather here, hot and only going to get hotter for the next 10 plus days.


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Reading about your cloudy and wet weather. All we could afford growing up was a fat woman standing over us sweating and spitting on us.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)

It became sunny. 20C and getting up.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 29, 2017)

at6 said:


> Reading about your cloudy and wet weather. All we could afford growing up was a fat woman standing over us sweating and spitting on us.


Until I was 19 I was in Connecticut and Upstate New York both of which are home to the infamous weather pattern called the Nor'Easter which was made famous in the movie "The Perfect Storm" Most folks of my age still talk about the blizzard of 1978, when Ella Grasso the governor of Connecticut took the unprecedented step of closing the entire state. Buffalo NY had the national guard deployed to help dig out of snow that commonly drifted to 8 - 10 feet in places on top of 5 - 6 feet of fallen snow. Lake effect snow all through that area was scary! 

But I would agree North Carolina Thunderstorms are an unique experience, they tend to be fast moving, well defined and intense! And once in awhile the spit out Tornado or two. Nothing like the monsters in the midwest but they are pretty scary for us! Also lived through 4 direct hits of hurricanes, 2 in Florida, I vividly recall my roommate and I desperately holding a queen sized mattress up against the porch sliding glass doors which were bowing inwards. The two windows to the left blew out like gunshots and finally we were overpowered and the mattress ended up on top of us. Then I moved far inland to Raleigh (at that time actually Cary) NC, safe from hurricanes right? Nope! Fran blew through and took my garden shed and most of the 100 year old trees in the neighborhood with it! Along with a fair number of our windows and part of our roof. Our neighbors house was surgically bisected by a monster tree.

But the worse casualties were more or less self inflicted, in the days following you would hear a chain saw somewhere nearby, at some point the chain saw would go quiet then you would hear ambulance sirens. People had a hard time understanding physics after the storm and happily dropped trees on themselves trying to cut them up.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Yet another sunny 30+C day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2017)

Rain showers for the most part. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2017)

Rain showers for the most part. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)

Today it's a sunny and hot day. No clouds and 30C or more.

The recent storm with severe rainfalls.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Sunny, 30+C. At least there's a nice breeze today.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2017)

Sun came back again with a few clouds. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2017)

Oooooooh! Rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)

Cloudy all day some sun 15C


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)

30+C with a lot of forest fire smoke haze.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2017)

Few more clouds today but still warm. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)

Sunny and only 28C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2017)

Similar to yesterday but even more clouds. Still around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

Overcast some rain....15C.....rather ordinary day....


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)

Rain over night and still cloudy. 19C The hot weather is over for now.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2017)

Rain came back with a vengeance today. Around 15C/64F...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2017)

Just got a storm with severe rainfalls... it lasted ten minutes then was over.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2017)

Cleared up a little bit today and some sunshine was briefly spotted. Still around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

Wojteks pics look like what is going on here....Raining windy 13C


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2017)

I see. At least it's colder today. 23C at the moment.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 4, 2017)

Cloudy with a light breeze and only 17C.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2017)

Sun has returned. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2017)

Partly sunny and 19C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2017)

really [email protected] cold wet day....13C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2017)

Sunny with scattered clouds. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 6, 2017)

Sunny and 29C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

The sun came out today for quite a while...15C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2017)

Similar to yesterday with a few more clouds. Still around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)

cloudy, some sun....14C


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)

Rained last night [we needed it] and 19C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2017)

High thin clouds and 22C.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)

It was a sunny day, almost without clouds in the sky. 22C with quite cold wind blows.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2017)

Having been rainy for the last few days its brightened up again. Sunny with a few clouds. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2017)

There was rainstorm at night and in the early morning. Now it isn't raining but is still cloudy with some of sunlight appearing frequently. 22°C.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 11, 2017)

Clear, breezy, and about 81F nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

17C today some light high cloud.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)

Sunny and upper 20s C.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)

Cloudy , rainy and cold. 14C.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2017)

Sunny with a fair few clouds today. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2017)

Fine sunny day 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2017)

Lovely sunny day. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2017)

had a bit of drizzle, then sunny up to 21C


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2017)

Getting cloudy. A storm is predicted. 21/22C.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Cooler, in the 80'sF but last night we had one of those instant on Thunderstorms. There was no previous rumbles the first was a very close (Less than 200 feet) lightning strike on a tall pine that lit the room and resulted in one of my cats instantly developing the ability to fly!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)

High about 22C with a lot of forest fire smoke which I can smell.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

Rained all bl**dy day....16C


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 15, 2017)

It's a balmy 45C today with a heat index of 52C.....and it's not even a dry heat as the humidity is pretty high this time of year.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)

Sunny thru smoke haze and upper 20s C.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2017)

Another sunny day with a few clouds. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2017)

Cloudy again today but no rain...yet...16C


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2017)

Sunny, 24C and still a lot of smoke haze.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)

morning rain and cloudy all day 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi 90's with medium humidity, at almost 3 in the afternoon it looks like 7PM due to the eclipse. My area will have a maximum coverage at 2:44 EST which will reach 94% coverage.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)

Sunny with high thin clouds and 25C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

16C cloudy but no rain....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2017)

Sunny this morning but rainy this afternoon. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 22, 2017)

Sunny with thin smoke haze and 30C.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)

Cloudy but no rain at the moment. The temparature up to 20°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2017)

16C again cloudy, some morning rain....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part with some sunshine. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2017)

It was a sunny and quite warm day. 20-23°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 24, 2017)

Mid-twenties today with a lot of forest fire smoke.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2017)

16c again scattered cloud and some sun...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 25, 2017)

High of 88F and 60% chance of rain.

I figured I better post something like this to keep Airframes happy.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)

It is a sunny and warm day. 22°C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)

Sunny and 30C. Still a layer of smoke haze.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2017)

79 F/ 26C and rain on the way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2017)

Going to be a wet one down here on the Gulf Coast this weekend with Hurricane Harvey making landfall.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 26, 2017)

Expecting a hurricane to hit the gulf coast of Texas. I'm a bit north of Dallas but it will still effect the weather were I am.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2017)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Expecting a hurricane to hit the gulf coast of Texas. I'm a bit north of Dallas but it will still effect the weather were I am.



Yeah, I'm over on the coast of Louisiana, and we are expecting extreme rain with flooding, and we are getting directly hit by it. Just the remnants after it stalls out over eastern Texas.

That is of course as long as it does not turn back out to the Gulf like the one model suggestsz


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 26, 2017)

Last I heard, expecting about a meter of water within three days. I think you could float a boat in that. Be careful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah it's going to get ugly.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2017)

A sunny and very warm day with no rain. 23-24°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Mostly sunny all day bit of scattered cloud 16C


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 26, 2017)

Time to break out the waders for you folks in the gulf coast area! Thoughts are with you!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)

Sunny and mid-twenties C. My thoughts are with the people of Texas. Seeing the names of places I have visited like
Corpus Christi, Victoria and Port Aransas brings it closer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

Cloudy most of the day. 14C


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2017)

Also here it is cloudy. It was raining all the night and there was a storm. The temperature up to 20C with the another storm and rain coming down in the afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2017)

Lovely sunny day. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 27, 2017)

Best of luck to everybody in the areas affected by Hurricane Harvey. Thankfully, there doesn't seem to be a large loss of life, but there does seem to be a horrible amount of property damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mungo60 (Aug 27, 2017)

An Aussie winters day of 17' C, Partly cloudy and not a drop of rain to be seen. I hate the cold !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2017)

Another glorious summers day with a bit of haze. Around 25C/77F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2017)

Bit cool today 14C


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)

Sunny with smoke haze and 30C..


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)

It a sunny and very warm day. 25/26°C. CAVOK.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2017)

The calm before the storm...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2017)

Cooler and cloudy with a few rain showers. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

16C today fine and sunny day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)

Could smell the forest fire smoke when I got up this morning. 30C again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2017)

Sunny scattered cloud and even a sprinkle of rain....


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 1, 2017)

Sunny and hazy, 30C. Woke up in the middle of the night {as us old folks do} and saw a red moon.
Forest fire smoke likely.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2017)

Cold and overcast all day with some rain...15C


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2017)

Same here.. 14-19°C with some rain forecasted in the afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)

Cloudy and rainy all day. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2017)

Sunny with smoke haze and 28C. Red sun last evening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

14C cloudy, some rain....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)

It stopped to rain finally and some of sunlight appeared.. 17°C at the moment and about 21°C in the afternoon.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2017)

Still cloudy and rainy. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2017)

Sunny and 28C with smoke haze.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 6, 2017)

Starting to sweat a bit...

Hurricane Irma Track | Hurricane and Hurricane coverage from MyFoxHurricane.com


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2017)

Bit brighter today with few clouds. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2017)

Rainy here,


----------



## Token (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks like it might rain this afternoon, and certainly some lighting in the area, but starting to cool off, 102 F / 39 C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2017)

15c today plenty of scattered cloud.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2017)

When you say cooling off and it's 102F/39C........

We can send some cooling hurricanes if you are interested!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)

Mid-twenties C and now we're getting smoke from the Montana fires.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2017)

Intermittent heavy rain showers. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

15C today, a nice day which seemed much warmer.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2017)

Rain cleared up for the most part with a few intermittent showers amidst the sunshine. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2017)

30C and smoky.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2017)

A cloudy day with some rain coming down frequently. 14-16°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2017)

up to 20.8C today a rather nice day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 10, 2017)

More smoke and 26C. The evening sun is very red.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2017)

24.7C today fine and sunny day.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2017)

Sunny with the first blue skies in over a week. 29C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2017)

Cloudy and rainy. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2017)

Stormy. About 10 Bft, windspeed reaching 120 km/h. Luckily not as bad as Irma, so I won't complain.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2017)

Initially it was a sunny day. But now it's clouding. 12-16°C


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2017)

Mix of cloud and smoke. 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2017)

Mixed bag. Couldn't decide if it was going to be sunny or rainy. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain and 9C


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)

Overcast most of the day 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2017)

Another mixed day with sunny spells and rain showers. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2017)

Cloudy with rain over night and 9C


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)

Initailly it was sunny but then clouds appeared. Now it is cloudy. 17°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm so excited. The weather is beginning to cool here but it's still hot. Supposed to be 102 today. However, I just checked where I'm moving in 6 weeks in the US and this week it's supposed to FREEZE!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2017)

Fine and sunny day 24C


----------



## SANCER (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello everyone; now that I am in *San Miguel de Allende*, in the state of Guanajuato (about four hours from Mexico City); it was cloudy, but with a very pleasant temperature of 21 ° Celsius. 
With possibility of rain. 
I really enjoy this colonial city.

Saludos 
Luis Carlos
SANCER


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)

Sunny and a fine 20C.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2017)

Clear to start with before clouding over with some rain showers and lightening. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2017)

First snow of the season in the mountains encountered on my hike yesterday. Also there is still smoke form local fires creating a haze.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2017)

Beautiful picture though. I miss the mountains.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

Mostly sunny with some cloud...16C


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2017)

Sunny at the moment. 11-18°C


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2017)

41C - 106F


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2017)

Sunny and 12C


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

Started out sunny, but became overcast...22C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2017)

20C today, fine and sunny....better tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2017)

Ursine showers for the most part. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## SANCER (Sep 22, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> 41C - 106F


That is hot, it seems a normal day in Monterrey N.L., Mexico in summer. 
I lived there for 12 years and my children live there. 
The weather is extreme in Monterrey.


----------



## SANCER (Sep 22, 2017)

Today in Mexico City we have 15 ° C and cloudy sky.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2017)

Getting cloudy. 14/15°C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2017)

Lovely sunny day. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

22C today mostly sunny bit windy at times...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice sunny day around 20C/68F...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2017)

HOT!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 24, 2017)

Cloudy and chilly until late afternoon. The sun warmed things up a bit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

Some cloud some sun...18C


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2017)

Yep, starting to cool off here. Only made it to 100 today.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2017)

Again a switch between cloudy and sunny all day...22C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2017)

Cloudy and foggy this morning but brightened up a bit before the rain came in this evening. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2017)

Back to 17c today again some sun some cloud....


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2017)

Sunny and 14C


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

Same as yesterday 17C


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)

At the freezing point and los of fresh snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2017)

Cloudy and rainy. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2017)

Up to 27C today, fine and sunny.....top day.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2017)

Was 20C last Friday, now snow on the ground and 3C. Forecast to be back up to 20 by Friday coming.

Welcome to Alberta!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2017)

29C today, fine and sunny......clouds have rolled in maybe a shower or two...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2017)

Sunny for the most part with a few clouds. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)

Cloudy and down to 18C today.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)

Sunny and 14C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2017)

Sunny, hot and very humid. 

The calm though before the storm. Going to take a direct hit here this Sunday morning from Hurricane Nate. Should not be a catastrophic one though. Expected to strengthen only to a CAT 1 by landfall. Landfall should be approx. 30 miles east of where I live.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2017)

19C today cloudy.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2017)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2017)

A fine day plenty of sun scattered clouds 27C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2017)

Rainy with some clouds. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2017)

18c today cloudy with some sun...

yesterday it was warmer overnight 24C than during the day 22C


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Snowing.............


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

same as yesterday, 18C reasonable day.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2017)

Cloudy and drizzly. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2017)

At last we got some of sunlight. Cold, 10-14°C.


----------



## Readie (Oct 13, 2017)

A typical Plymouth autumn day
mild & grey


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2017)

fantastic sunny day today 23C


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)

Quite cloudy but very warm day. No rain. 17C.


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 14, 2017)

50F and rain


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2017)

Snowed all day and now turning to rain.....roads are messy to say the least. Snow tires were mounted yesterday


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2017)

Sunny, 90 F and about 90% humidity.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2017)

31C today fine and sunny day....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2017)

It has started to be a foggy day. But then it got better and now it's a sunny and quite warm day. 14-20°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2017)

33C fine and sunny again...


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> 33C fine and sunny again...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Pah... not jealous not jealous .... ok I am


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2017)

Cloudy with rain showers in the afternoon. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2017)

3 days over 30C fine and sunny......today 20C scattered cloud.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2017)

Cloudy and rainy for the most part. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)

Initailly it's coudy with some fog then it got better with some of sunlight. 13-18°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2017)

Storm Brian is starting. Rain and wind. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

19C cloudy with periods of sun....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2017)

Cloudy with rain showers. Around 15C/59F...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)

It was raining almost a half of the night. Now it's a cloudy day with some fog limiting the visibility. 9-11°C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2017)

got to 26C before the clouds gathered and we had steady rain for a couple of hours.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)

It was a cloudy day with some of rain coming down.. Generally not too cold. 9-13°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2017)

Fine sunny day today, 20C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2017)

Rained all day and cool. 44 degrees F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Up to 28C today fine and sunny...then the clouds and wind rolled in....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2017)

Clear and cool. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2017)

19C sunny with cloudy periods...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 3, 2017)

Just started snowing 4th maybe 5th snow of the season


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2017)

Beautiful day today 22C fine and sunny.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2017)

been sunny all day, but some clouds moving in...25C


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 5, 2017)

20C, Partly Cloudy.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2017)

To be honest it was a sunny and quite warm day. 15°C. But now the temperature is getting down.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2017)

Clear for the most part but cold. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2017)

Fine sunny day today...20C


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 6, 2017)

Snowy/rainy 
-3C
Not fun outside


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2017)

Same as yesterday, but a bit of cloud 20C


----------



## Kai Stemm (Nov 7, 2017)

Cloudy 
1C/34F
Decent day... I guess


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2017)

Cloudy and rainy. 7°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2017)

Cold and raining. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2017)

23C fine and sunny....temp is on the way up this week.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2017)

Having left the cold and wet UK for Guatemala it's now a comfortable 24C/ 75F and sunny with some clouds...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

fine spell of 6 days over 30C, 34C today. but tomorrow rain.....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 14, 2017)

Dare I say it???

CAVU and a high of 75F.

fubar - What kind of photoshop filter are you using to get so much white in the picture?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2017)

Gloriously sunny day in Antigua Guatemala. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2017)

Down to 19C today overcast and rain during the morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2017)

Scattered clouds and sunshine in Eastern Guatemala today. Around 29C/84F...


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 17, 2017)

Miserable! Rain and cold


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2017)

A quite sunny but cold day.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 17, 2017)

A glorious 4C here in Idaho. DAMN this is so much better than Saudi. Love it!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2017)

34C fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2017)

Having been rainy over the last few days it brightened up a bit today. Sunny and around 27C/81F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)

35C fine and sunny....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2017)

34C again today....clouds rolling in, in the late afternoon.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 22, 2017)

14C grey and windy here in Northamptonshire


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2017)

-3°C, freezing rain expected all day and night, highway warnings in affect. Perfect....I _*have *_to be in PG tomorrow. Gonna be a fun ride


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2017)

Dark, wet and cold.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2017)

Another cracking sunny day in Caye Caulker. Around 28C/82F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2017)

Some showers, overcast 26C 

North and east of the city getting some heavy weather.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2017)

Cloudy and overcast with some sunshine in Tulum today. Around 26C/79F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2017)

28C today mostly cloudy all day.....and a sprinkle of rain here and there....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2017)

Clouds cleared up a bit more with some more sunshine breaking through. Around 28C/82F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2017)

cloudy today 23C


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2017)

28C today fine and sunny......up to 35 tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2017)

Warm and sunny. Around 28C/82F. 

Can't say I'm looking forward to the freezing temperatures of Northern Europe for the rest of the week...


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 27, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> 34C again today....clouds rolling in, in the late afternoon.


Cloudy and 55F


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2017)

Snowfall warning in affect, up to 15cm/5" tonight, 2cm/1" tomorrow on top of the 20cm/8" that fell yesterday. Well on our way to the yearly average of 312cm/10'


----------



## Tim Moore (Nov 27, 2017)

Worked up a sweat today while doing some work wearing shorts in 78 degrees in Central Florida. Did have to wear a windbreaker when it got down to 63 degrees at night.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2017)

Arrived back in the UK and its cold but clear. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2017)

Hottie.....39.4C today....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2017)

got to 34C today but currently experiencing Massive thunder and lightning and a bit of rain mixed in....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2017)

Clear and cold. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2017)

Down to 21C today, plenty of cloud, but the rain didn't come....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2017)

Cloudy with some sunshine today. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## pbehn (Dec 2, 2017)

Like this, North Yorkshire moors railway near Pickering.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2017)

02 December and 79 degrees...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2017)

Cloudy but no snow so far. 3C degrees


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2017)

22C today mostly overcast all day.


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 3, 2017)

50 F forecast with sun - warm for this time of the year.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2017)

22C today and mostly sunny....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2017)

Cold, cloudy and dark. Raining.. 3°C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2017)

Cloudy for the most part. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2017)

Fine and sunny day 28C


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2017)

It's a sunny but cold day. 0/-1°C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2017)

Cold, windy and rainy. Around 3C/38F...


----------



## rochie (Dec 10, 2017)

-1'c light snow


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2017)

another fine and sunny day 28C....up to the mid 30's tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2017)

Snowy and raining later on. Around 1C/34F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2017)

37C today fine and hot.....38 tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2017)

Well it got down to 26C overnight...then up to 39C during the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2017)

Warmed up a bit since the start of the week. Cloudy and rainy. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2017)

Been 62 more or less the past couple of weeks, got a dusting of snow this morn.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2017)

quite hot today but didn't get to the predicted 38C currently 34C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2017)

Cloudy with some rain showers this afternoon. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2017)

today was suppose to hit 40C but it was revised down to 37C which it did reach....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)

Cloudy , -1°C. It started snowing today.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2017)

Warmed up a little but still cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2017)

down to 23C today but still a nice day....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2017)

34C today fine and sunny.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2017)

Same here. Except put a minus sign in front of the 34.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2017)

Clear for the most part with some snowy showers. Around 1C/34F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2017)

been overcast with a few light showers during the day 26C


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2017)

-32C, or minus stupid. Can’t wait until it warms up to -20

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 28, 2017)

3F with light snow


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2017)

-32 C right now and we may get up to -15 later today. All I know is that we are shortening our walks with the dog to about 10 minutes maximum. Takes me that long to get dressed and undressed.
Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2017)

-35C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2017)

24c with some cloud....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2017)

Cold with some snow showers. Around 1C/34F...


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 29, 2017)

4 F, overcast, -13 F forecast for tonight


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2017)

​EDIT: resized


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 31, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 477610




Get the ear muffs out


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2017)

The temperature hit about 0C at night and it started snowing. But today it got warmer up to 7C and all the white stuff melted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2017)

Warmed up a little bit and started raining again. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2017)

Lordy that was a huge post and I trimmed it down. By quitting time it was -32°C with a windchill of -41


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)

24c today fine and sunny


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2018)

A sunny day with about 9C.


----------



## Elmas (Jan 2, 2018)

Gusts of more than 60 knts this morning, 11 Beaufort.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2018)

Way colder than my ex, I think we are approaching absolute 0!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2018)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 2, 2018)

Cloudy and 10 F in Apple Valley


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2018)

After a week of -30°C it's finally a nice tropical -16. Back to T-Shirts and a Stanfield top


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)

Overcast morning cleared to a fine sunny day 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2018)

Heavy rain and strong winds this morning but brightened up with some sunshine the afternoon. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2018)

26 and 27c the last 2 days...Saturday was a stinker at 43C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2018)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## parsifal (Jan 10, 2018)

we had a lot of thunderstorm activity two nights ago that brought trees down. About 30mm in total of rain. better than Saturday though. 42C got heatstroke and the fuselage of my 1/72 Me109 in the workshop was warped as a result of the heat I discovered last night. .


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dang this thread is still goin!!!! Its 38 here and cloudy


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2018)

Still cloudy, still some rain showers. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2018)

30C today weather has been pretty reasonable.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2018)

Heavy rain this morning which cleared up this afternoon. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2018)

39C today fine and sunny.....41C tomorrow and Friday.....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2018)

Cloudy. 0°C. It has been snowing for two days but the temperature got up. I'm afraid the white stuff can melt by the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

cracked 42C today.....a tad hot...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)

Snowing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 18, 2018)

Cold for florida


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2018)

Cloudy for most part. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2018)

41C/107C friday, 42/108f Saturday, and back to 36C/97f so a couple of warm days....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2018)

Heavy rain all day. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2018)

Up to 20cms/8" expected in the next 6-8hrs. Some pics of the onset, though this is mostly to try out my new watermark in varying degrees of disappearediness. This is just a test, gonna make the little guy about half the size. Also note neighbour snowblowing, a tad early methinks. That one was shot with my phone

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 21, 2018)

8 inches of snow tomorrow.


----------



## javlin (Jan 21, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> 8 inches of snow tomorrow.


 but it was probably 60' here today for us while M T W the windchill was down to 10'.


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 22, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> 8 inches of snow tomorrow.


forecast increased to 12 inches of snow. Schools closed.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2018)

Damn hot! A scorcher! 32 degrees C, very still. Got sunburned washing my car today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2018)

30C here nice sunny day.


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 23, 2018)

We got the 12 inches of snow. Schools closed another day. No snow in forecast for today.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2018)

A sunny but frosty day. -4°C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2018)

Rainy for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> We got the 12 inches of snow. Schools closed another day. No snow in forecast for today.



Hope you're surviving there Bill. 12" of snow is brutal no matter where one lives

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2018)

fine and sunny 32C...heading up into the 40's again for the weekend....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2018)

More heavy rain and high winds. Truly miserable. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2018)

33C today was suppose to get to 37 but some rain and clouds hanging around most of the day kept the temp down.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2018)

Clear and cold for the most part. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2018)

Generally , cloudy 7/8 with some of sunlight coming through the clouds . 6-8°C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2018)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2018)

A mild 27C today cloudy with rain......way better than yesterday official temp was 41.8C ,but out my way 44C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2018)

Frosty this morning but warmed up in the afternoon. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2018)

a cooler 22C today and overcast most of the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2018)

Cooler but still cloudy. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 1, 2018)

What is this "Snow" you all speak of? Is it modern? Does it mix well with certain types of (consumable) alcohol?

Admittedly it's a chilly 75F and CAVU here today.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2018)

This be snow (moving to the top right corner) with -17°C/2°F temps and -25°C/-13°F windchill....


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 2, 2018)

-7F (wind chill -17F) forecast for Super Bowl Sunday 7F


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2018)

A sunny but cold day. 3°C


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 2, 2018)

fubar - well... ugh! Hey, if you ever get tired of that white stuff on the ground, feel free to visit the frozen tundra of Clearwater, we have this white stuff all over the ground but it's closer to the Gulf of Mexico and we call it "sand".


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 2, 2018)

1F with bright sun. The groundhog saw his shadow so extended winter up this way


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2018)

Clear and cold. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 3, 2018)

Boring, boring, boring as usual, but fantastic for diving. 

My northern "home" is 550km NW of POM but there is no weather forecast for here, only a tide forecast, not that the temperatures are that much different.
Port Moresby tide table for the next 7 days
Tide Times and Tide Chart for Madang

Note the difference between the high and the low temperatures and the water temperature in POM and that this the middle of our "first winter "

Because we are between the Tropic of Cancer and the Tropic of Capricorn the sun passes directly overhead twice a year thus giving us two "summers" and two "winters" - with only a few degrees difference in temperature year round.

Only the humidity and rainfall vary - *and greatly.*


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2018)

Fine and sunny 33C today


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2018)

Again cloudy . 4C.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2018)

-33°C/-28°F, Windchill -38°C/-36°F. Supposed to warm up to a tropical -14°C/6°F today


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2018)

It was snowing at night. But the temperature rose above 0°C and all the white stuff melted . Cloudy. 2°C.


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 4, 2018)

- 5F with bright sun at present time but will warm to 5F by Super Bowl time. Hope to see great game.


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 4, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> - 5F with bright sun at present time but will warm to 5F by Super Bowl time. Hope to see great game.


You're going to the Superbowl?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2018)

Clear and sunny this morning. Few clouds this afternoon. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 4, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> You're going to the Superbowl?


No. I will watch on TV. Don't think I could handle the crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2018)

35C fine and sunny, next 3 days 38/39C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2018)

Cloudy with -2°C. No snowfalls.


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 6, 2018)

- 11F and clear


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2018)

Clear and cold. Around 1C/34F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice WARM day....39.7C went out my shed at 6.30pm, thermometer in the shed was at 43C...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2018)

Sunny with some fog. -2°C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2018)

Still clear and cold. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## BPNZ (Feb 8, 2018)

Just nice 21 deg C, nights 8-14 C, late summer here on the coast of New Zealand.

For here it has been a hot summer - about 5-7 days above 30 deg C. Inland can get to nearly 40 deg C.
Cold winter predicted here, usually 5 to 10 deg C maximum daytime , -7 minimum (frost), June-August.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2018)

Sunny and cloudy alternately. -6°C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2018)

Cloudy most of the morning then the sun came out and we got to 31C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2018)

Cloudy and foggy. -3°C


----------



## Hotntot (Feb 10, 2018)

Cloudy throughout, 6 degrees, dry for the moment...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 10, 2018)

Efin hot, 36C today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2018)

24c today fine and sunny.


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 12, 2018)

About 40F (278K). Wet and useasonably warm


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2018)

Clear and cold. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice sunny day but only 24C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2018)

Cloudy with some snow coming down. -4°C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2018)

Heavy rain all day. Around 4C/39F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2018)

23C today with some cloud about.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2018)

Clear with some clouds and some sunshine. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2018)

Surprisingly we had rain today...plenty of cloud 26C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2018)

Getting sunny. 2°C


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 18, 2018)

About to get wet and windy... West Coast, top of South prepares for Gita


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2018)

31C today fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2018)

Cloudy with some sunny spells. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 19, 2018)

The rain's started, just waiting for the wind to hit now...





Windy as forecasted

It's currently 16ºC, but was at around 20º at midnight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2018)

Had some cloud today but fine and sunny for the most part 33C


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 20, 2018)

19 F with light snow.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 20, 2018)

Wind never eventuated, and now we've got clear skies and calm wind and 20º


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2018)

Clear and sunny. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 21, 2018)

Had plenty of weather yesterday, Lots of weather today and darned if we are getting more weather tomorrow.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 21, 2018)

Very wet, with lots of more rain and flooding coming to an area near me. I'm just waiting for the animals to start boarding.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2018)

Once it's sunny then cloudy. -3°C.


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 22, 2018)

7F partly cloudy


----------



## Torch (Feb 22, 2018)

Been a cold week so far, get these every year, runs around 10-14 degs then back to 60


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2018)

Fine sunny day 34C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)

Sunny but cold. -6°C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2018)

Clear and cold. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2018)

down to 24c still fine and sunny.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2018)

Sunny with snow coming down frequently. -5°C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2018)

Lovely sunny day but cold. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2018)

35C fine and sunny today.


----------



## rochie (Feb 27, 2018)

-3'c plus 6 cm of snow, had to shovel snow of my drive so i could get the car off it !
What the deal with that i am not Canadian

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

Snow, rain, sleet and sun and all before lunchtime. Talk about four seasons in one day! But then thats classic barmy British weather for you


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2018)

Missed the snow for the most part down here. Still really cold with some snow flurries. Around -1C/30F...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 27, 2018)

44F and bright sun in Minnesota.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> 44F and bright sun in Minnesota.


Really? Wow, i thought you guys were snowed in like ten months of the year 
Your football stadium is really something though. Amazing feat of engineering. Plus i tipped the Eagles at like week 3. If only i had placed a bet


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

rochie said:


> -3'c plus 6 cm of snow, had to shovel snow of my drive so i could get the car off it !
> What the deal with that i am not Canadian


LOL


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

gumbyk said:


> About to get wet and windy... West Coast, top of South prepares for Gita


Is that Blenheim near Oxford UK?


----------



## pbehn (Feb 27, 2018)

rochie said:


> -3'c plus 6 cm of snow, had to shovel snow of my drive so i could get the car off it !
> What the deal with that i am not Canadian


Hey Rochie, my old School got its picture on the BBC national report today, SNOWMAGGEDDON. I saw the slowest funniest car accident ever in my life this morning. A woman turning into a road on ice decided to speed up a bit, when the car didn't go any faster she floored the throttle and slid into car waiting to turn right, all done at about 2MPH. She then pulled of the road passing me ffffing and jeffing as her wheels spun merrily on the ice below. Some people just shouldn't drive cars in bad weather.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2018)

You're dead right !
Pics below taken at around 23.00 hrs tonight.
It's minus 5 C, with around 3 inches of snow, and still snowing, this time coming from Siberia.
Being on the west side of the Pennines, we're fairly sheltered, and it's nothing like I was used to in the Tyne Valley in my youth. We don't normally get that much snow as such, but, being near the top of the hills, it gets very icy here.
My house is at the bottom of a very steep hill, with a junction opposite, and the first two cars have been abandoned, having failed to negotiate the corner.
The road under the snow is sheet ice, and almost impossible to walk on, let alone drive on, and the girl who had the car shown at the right in the pics, has ended up parked in the wall of the building opposite (now flats, used to be a darned good pub !), fortunately just missing the front of my camper van !
Waiting to see how many 'dead' cars there'll be come morning !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 27, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Really? Wow, i thought you guys were snowed in like ten months of the year
> Your football stadium is really something though. Amazing feat of engineering. Plus i tipped the Eagles at like week 3. If only i had placed a bet


We are having a mild winter so far. March can be a big snow month. I have not been in the Viking stadium but it does look impressive.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2018)

Generally it was a cold day -12°C. It was snowing in the morning.It was sunny latrer but still cold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 27, 2018)

To continental Europeans please understand that snow tyres are not compulsory in the UK although I have them on and laugh all the time at those who don't ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2018)

He, he, he.. I don't need them at all becasue I don't have a car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2018)

When it snows, I miss the 4x4s I used to have - Landcruiser, Land Rover, Range Rover etc - all of which had off-road MT tyres, great in the snow.
Now, it the snow gets any deeper overnight, I'll be stuck - my mobility scooter only has 2.5 inches ground clearance !!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 27, 2018)

Warmest February on record; it's not gone below freezing for about 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

I know this is totally off topic but its been bugging me for a while. Can anyone tell me what the emoji bacon icon denotes/meaning.....?
Would be much appreciated to know


----------



## Smokey Stover (Feb 27, 2018)

At least i got the chance to let my project see the light of day today. Or should that be light of snow.... Anyhow, rather fitting


----------



## pbehn (Feb 27, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> I know this is totally off topic but its been bugging me for a while. Can anyone tell me what the emoji bacon icon denotes/meaning.....?
> Would be much appreciated to know


Bacon is the best of the best, if someone gives you bacon you have reached the seventh level of bacondom and are close to the spiritual state of bacondia. Just search bacon on the forum search. 

Seriously....it is just an informal way of giving the highest praise (but we do have threads dedicated to bacon)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2018)

Almost got bacon for the car pic.
Now had it been a Ford Escort Mk1 (or MkII), sideways, in the snow, in Keilder, you just might have got a _lot_ of bacon ! 
Ooh ! I did like my old Escorts in the forests - wouldn't mind one today, but a) they cost too much, and b) I wouldn't be able to get into the darned thing !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2018)

Cloudy start to the morning, it cleared to a fine sunny day 24C


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)

Here still the same. Cold. -11°C. But no snowfalls. It seems Terry has kidnapped that.


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

-3'c again this a.m another 4 - 5 cm of snow.

Not enjoying this shovelling snow lark just so i can get my car off the drive !

Oh and i am to the right and up a bit from where Terry is


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

Must be worse, and colder, where you are Karl. 
Being sheltered a little by the Pennines helps here, although being high up, we get more 'weather'
Currently -4C, dropping to around -5C and with a stiff wind from the east, so windchill makes it around -9C or more.
Just had a short blizzard, with visibility down to about three feet, and the snow about 4 inches on the main road, with a bit more on my road.
Now got four more cars abandoned at the junction !
Should be fun tomorrow, as heavy snow is forecast, with winds at 45 mph.


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

blizzard, with visibility down to about three feet, and the snow about 4 inches on the main road

that was my drive to work, 80 minutes instead of the usual 25 !
was stuck behind a transit van doing 14mph on a fairly clear bit of road.....
though guisborough is pretty bad


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

It's a bit of a problem in the UK, as we haven't really had much snow that often over the last 20+ years, and there's a whole generation who haven't had any experience of driving in snow.
It's easy for me to criticise when the country comes to a standstill after 25mm of snow, but then I grew up in an area where, when we got snow, which was every year, for months, it was an average of 120mm deep on the main roads, not counting drifts, and everything still worked, as everyone was used to it, whereas now, it is a problem for the average person.
That said, I'm a bit stuck now, as there is solid ice beneath the snow outside my house, making walking dangerous, and my mobility scooter is going to struggle methinks !


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

My street, -6'c


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)

That's the Winter.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

Now is the winter of our discount tents - come to the Tents R Us sale !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Mar 1, 2018)

-21 C few minutes ago...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Wind gusting to 55k/h, Beaufort 7. Blew over my BBQ, which as luck would have it was going to be replaced anyway


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)

FEW. -11°C


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)

+2C and sunny yesterday with no wind. Went for a long skate on our lake - beautiful. Supposed to get another 10 to 20cm of snow starting today and into Sunday.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2018)

Snowy and cold. Around -2C/28F. Love having the winter tyres on (hangover from living in Scotland and didn't want to buy new summer ones so on all year round). Enjoying watching everyone else slide about...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2018)

More snow, temp at -5C at the moment, but with a 45mph wind blowing from the east, the windchill is lots !
Ground is frozen, and walking treacherous - couldn't get to the shops due to lack of traction with my mobility scooter !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)

-13°C at the moment. No clouds, no snow coming down. Instead of this the full Moon is shining.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2018)

-10°C. Sunny but cold.


----------



## rochie (Mar 2, 2018)

0'c no more snow and roads have cleared up as well !


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2018)

Snowing.....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2018)

High winds have died down a bit, but still cold at around -3C, with the fallen snow now mainly ice. Original forecast was for slightly warmer temps, at around 2C, for tomorrow, with lighter winds, but I've just seen the forecast for more snow overnight for my area.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2018)

Still about -10°C wit the pale Moon seen.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2018)

....still snowing...

Just shovelled the walk in front of my place:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2018)

What a winter [email protected]%&ing wonderland. I really really really hate snow. That would make a nice Xmas card or calendar page


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)

Getting cloudy.-6°C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice pics guys. Do you want to see some lovey warm sunshine, we have plenty.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2018)

Sunshine? 
Oh yes, I sort of remember that stuff. It's when the rain is warmer, right ?


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 3, 2018)

37F and bright sun. High of 43F in forecast.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2018)

...still snowing....Cancelled my usual Saturday trip to work on the Mossie.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Sunshine?
> Oh yes, I sort of remember that stuff. It's when the rain is warmer, right ?



No Terry, no.... That's the time when the fogg gets lighter...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2018)

It's getting warmer . Ice is melting away. Still we had a couple of lovely ice skating days.


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2018)

Icicles on my house !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 3, 2018)

Clear moon lit night, 34 degrees F. Nice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2018)

Stopped snowing today, finally.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2018)

24C today fine and sunny after a bit of morning cloud....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2018)

Still cold . -9°C. But the temperature gets up and is predicted to hit 0°C today.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2018)

The Beast from the East had gone, and so has the snow. Temp now around 3 C, and we have the Pest from the West - rain !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2018)

Being in the Alps it's still cold and snowy. Mixed bag all the same to day with cloud and sunshine. Around -2C/28F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2018)

Fine and sunny down here 26C


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 6, 2018)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nice pics guys. Do you want to see some love;y warm sunshine, we have plenty.


How about you take one of these f%&^ing cyclone that seem to keep coming our way! We've got the third one for the summer on its way now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2018)

Up to 34C today another fine and sunny day....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2018)

It was snowing all the night long. Now it's a cloudy and foggy day with the white stuff getting melted. 4°C


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice and sunny today, with temp around 7 C, although it's dropped tonight, and snow and sleet forecast overnight.


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 7, 2018)

26F and bright sun


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2018)

Sunny, clear and -2C. Beautiful day for a skate on the lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2018)

Cloudy with snow showers, few sunny spells too. Around -5C/23F...


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 7, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Sunny, clear and -2C. Beautiful day for a skate on the lake.
> 
> View attachment 485287
> View attachment 485288
> View attachment 485289


You don't even have to shovel the snow! Have fun.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Bill, I will. We have a big melt coming up next week and the worry is all that snow is going to melt fast and cause flooding. The ice on the lake won't last long so I'm going to get as many laps in as I can.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2018)

Is the shiny, RLM 76 ribbon part of the lake, a river, canal, or just a frozen road ?
Whatever, it looks beautiful - I want to move there !


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2018)

Come on over. There's a place for sale 4 doors down.

The lake is private and belongs to the community I live in. In the winter they maintain rinks and a track for skating. Summer they stock with fish and there's swimming and non motor boating plus tennis courts etc.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2018)

Sounds great, but I can only just manage walk - skating, swimming, tennis etc I let other people do !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2018)

After snowing all night it was clear blue skies today. Wonderful skiing, around -5C/23F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2018)

Cool pics Andy....

24C today Fine and sunny.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2018)

Got warmer.. 16°C. It's cloudy, wet and foggy.It started drizzling this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2018)

Warmer than the last few days. Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2018)

fine and sunny again 25C


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2018)

More snow on the way. 5 to 15 cm predicted.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2018)

overcast all day and had some rain, 29C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold again with some snow flurries. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2018)

Very windy start to the morning, calmed down to a fine sunny day. 21C


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2018)

Had a blizzard overnight, and it's set to be snowing all day today, with wind gusts around 20 mph - a bit calmer than last night.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2018)

Still cold with clouds but no snow showers today. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2018)

Another fine and sunny day 22C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2018)

Bit warmer but not by much. Still cloudy, around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2018)

Repeat of yesterday, 22C fine and sunny.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2018)

Sunny. About 0C and getting up.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 21, 2018)

Yeahh, it's Spring! Clear sky, Arctic NW breeze, 7°F, chill factor somewhere south of zero.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2018)

Much nicer today. Lovely and sunny. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)

It started snowing early in the morning today and still snowing here. 0C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2018)

Up to 29C today beautiful day.


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 22, 2018)

31F with 41F forecast high and cloudy. Golf season is just around the corner.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2018)

Cloudy before some rain showers this evening. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2018)

been overcast for most of the day, couple of short showers, and pretty windy all day...22C


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 25, 2018)

Jees, it got all the way up to 32°F today and a little patch of bare ground peeked through the snow in my driveway!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2018)

Clouds with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2018)

Fine sunny day today 29C


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2018)

A sunny day with the temperature up to 16°C and blasts of wind..


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 7, 2018)

10F at present time with forecast of 32F high. Another cold day at the Twins Ballpark.




























f


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 8, 2018)

30F with sun. two inch snow to start at 3PM. Another cold day at the Twins Ball Park.


----------



## at6 (Apr 8, 2018)

Partly cloudy with a slight breeze and 72 F today.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2018)

Light showers for the most part. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2018)

36.3C today , equal hottest April day ever and 4 days in a row at 33C or above not happened before here in April.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2018)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 11, 2018)

44F with partial sun. Great day for Twins baseball.


----------



## Torch (Apr 11, 2018)

80 degs today....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2018)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2018)

It was a quite sunny and warm day. 16-18°C. Now it is raining.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2018)

Clear and sunny around 10C/50F...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 14, 2018)

Blizzard today. 8-12" by tomorrow. Don't have to worry about that lawn mower tune up for a while.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 15, 2018)

Still snowing. 16'" so far.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)

A rainy day today. 14°C.


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 16, 2018)

23F and lots of snow on the ground


----------



## JJWilson (Apr 16, 2018)

87 F, partly cloudy, and a -10% chance of rain............Gilbert, Arizona


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice sunny day. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2018)

been a couple of cold wet windy days of late around the 20C mark, today the weather cleared and we had a fine sunny day but only 21C


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 17, 2018)

25F with forecast high of 40F and sun. Hope we have seen the end of snow for this season.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2018)

Cloudy and around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2018)

A sprinkle of rain in the morning then fine and sunny to 31C.


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 20, 2018)

28F with a forecast high of 51F and sun. I think we have seen our last snow


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2018)

If you asked me yesterday, I would have said we are going back into Fall!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2018)

Glorious blue skies and sunshine. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2018)

Fine sunny day 24C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2018)

Glorious blue skies and sunshine in Malta today. Around 23C/73F, nice to know it's half that and rainy back home...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2018)

23C fine and sunny today.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2018)

A sunny day with clouds in the sky. 27°C. Unfortunately, there is a storm coming , just started raining.


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 30, 2018)

78F and rain


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2018)

Cloudy and around 7C/45F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2018)

23C today but a light overcast of clouds most of the day


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2018)

Brighter today with sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Fine sunny day today 20C, after a couple of days of rain....


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2018)

Glorious sunny day with no clouds. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2018)

Cloudy all day....20C


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2018)

Glorious sunny day with no clouds. Around 22C/72F and I was stuck in work...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2018)

cloudy for the most part, 18C


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2018)

Lovely sunny day. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2018)

17C today. some sun....plenty of clouds....


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2018)

Sunshine with clouds. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2018)

Another glorious sunny day. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2018)

Overcast all day 17C


----------



## billrunnels (May 21, 2018)

58 F - cloudy


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2018)

same as yesterday mostly overcast 17C again....


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2018)

Sunny for the most part. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 23, 2018)

Same as yesterday, CAVU and 85F.


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 23, 2018)

It's been hot. Damn hot! Today thankfully a bit cooler, just 21c or 70f


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2018)

Melting in the sunshine in Delhi today. Around 45C/113F!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)

A storm is coming ...


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)

Getting darker... the storm is closer and closer...






But if you turn right you will see this ...


----------



## billrunnels (May 26, 2018)

93F with bright sun


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2018)

Little cooler today in Delhi, only around 40C/108F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2018)

21c today cloudy most of the day....


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 28, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Melting in the sunshine in Delhi today. Around 45C/113F!


Wow, i couldn't imagine even sitting in that heat never mind working. Hope they have good aircon!


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 28, 2018)

Day after the awesome thunderstorm. Chance of rain later, sunny spells when clouds permit. Guessing around 70f
Not too cold and not too hot. Just how i like it.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 28, 2018)

100+F/38c
Storm's a-brewin' out west. No rain here yet.


----------



## billrunnels (May 28, 2018)

91F and cloudy


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2018)

Moved down to Jaipur. Still hot and suny at around 43C/109F few more clouds today though. 



Smokey Stover said:


> Wow, i couldn't imagine even sitting in that heat never mind working. Hope they have good aircon!



There is aircon inside but since I'm on holiday I'm out and about in the heat. It's not been too bad for the most part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2018)

mostly sunny with some cloudy periods but only 16C


----------



## Smokey Stover (May 30, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> 91F and cloudy



You were 8th AF 303BG 360BS. "Might in flight" Stationed at Molesworth UK?...


----------



## billrunnels (May 30, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> You were 8th AF 303BG 360BS. "Might in flight" Stationed at Molesworth UK?...


Yes and very proud of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2018)

Out of bed at 0500, thermometer said 0°C

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2018)

Still as warm as yesterday for most of the day so sunny and 43C/109F. Big rain shower in the afternoon dropped the temperature to a positively chilly 36C/97F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2018)

Fine sunny day today 17C


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 5, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Yes and very proud if it.


And so you should be sir  What did you think of merry olde England? My father lived a stones throw away from Polebrook. He he was only a boy but would run errands and help out and such when the US 97th first arrived. He told me how he watched them lengthen the runway (originally is was very short, even though RAF crews tested B-17's there. But obviously in combat a longer runway was needed. At that time rationing was hitting hard in the UK, but he often spoke of how generous the US crewman were (especially with candy, chewing gum and lucky strikes) He also (from a distance) seen Clark Gable there. At least i think it was Polebrook. Its been a long time, my father died quite a few years ago now. But didnt Gable actually go on 4 or 5 combat missions himself?
Anyway, much respect to you sir.


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 5, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> And so you should be sir  What did you think of merry olde England? My father lived a stones throw away from Polebrook. He he was only a boy but would run errands and help out and such when the US 97th first arrived. He told me how he watched them lengthen the runway (originally is was very short, even though RAF crews tested B-17's there. But obviously in combat a longer runway was needed. At that time rationing was hitting hard in the UK, but he often spoke of how generous the US crewman were (especially with candy, chewing gum and lucky strikes) He also (from a distance) seen Clark Gable there. At least i think it was Polebrook. Its been a long time, my father died quite a few years ago now. But didnt Gable actually go on 4 or 5 combat missions himself?
> Anyway, much respect to you sir.


Thank you for the kind words. I can only say good things about the treatment I received from the friendly people in England. A family invited me to join them at there neighborhood Pub and that was special. That evening the owner gave me a standing invitation to stop in any time following my visit with the family and that was even more special. We had been instructed not to go in the neighborhood pubs when on leave.

Clark Gable did go on 4 or 5 missions as stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 5, 2018)

Not sunshine hot, but humidity has been off the scale over weekend. Cooler today though thankfully. Im seriously considering doing a raindance. What i wouldnt give for a huge thunderstorm right now.....
13c with a humidity of 77%. And that's low considering how it's been lately

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 5, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I can only say good things about the treatment I received from the friendly people in England. A family invited me to join them at there neighborhood Pub and that was special. That evening the owner gave me a standing invitation to stop in any time following my visit with the family and that was even more special. We had been instructed not to go in the neighborhood pubs when on leave.
> 
> Clark Gable did go on 4 or 5 missions as stated.


Quite. There has been a lot of negative press about when the yanks arrived (pardon the pun). But the people i have interviewed who were there at the time give a very good account of US personnel during their time in England. I for one appreciate the sacrifices and bravery of any man that answers the call to duty. Especially when defending another country, or the liberation of another country. I think a lot of it was to do with English servicemen overseas being a little paranoid/jealous. Many forget that being a bomber crew in 42/43 was the most dangerous job in the armed forces. It takes guts to climb into a bomber day after day or night after night knowing each mission could be your last. My hat is off to all airforce personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 5, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Quite. There has been a lot of negative press about when the yanks arrived (pardon the pun). But the people i have interviewed who were there at the time give a very good account of US personnel during their time in England. I for one appreciate the sacrifices and bravery of any man that answers the call to duty. Especially when defending another country, or the liberation of another country. I think a lot of it was to do with English servicemen overseas being a little paranoid/jealous. Many forget that being a bomber crew in 42/43 was the most dangerous job in the armed forces. _*It takes guts to climb into a bomber day after day or night after night knowing each mission could be your last. My hat is off to all airforce personnel.*_



I couldn't agree more, well stated.

Oh, it's a the same damn 85F and sunny here today again.


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 5, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Not sunshine hot, but humidity has been off the scale over weekend. Cooler today though thankfully. Im seriously considering doing a raindance. What i wouldnt give for a huge thunderstorm right now.....
> 13c with a humidity of 77%. And that's low considering how it's been lately





Smokey Stover said:


> Quite. There has been a lot of negative press about when the yanks arrived (pardon the pun). But the people i have interviewed who were there at the time give a very good account of US personnel during their time in England. I for one appreciate the sacrifices and bravery of any man that answers the call to duty. Especially when defending another country, or the liberation of another country. I think a lot of it was to do with English servicemen overseas being a little paranoid/jealous. Many forget that being a bomber crew in 42/43 was the most dangerous job in the armed forces. It takes guts to climb into a bomber day after day or night after night knowing each mission could be your last. My hat is off to all airforce personnel.


Another story I would like to share that impressed this young Bombardier. Shortly after VE-Day I was reassigned to the 385th Bomb Group, at Great Ashfield. While there, about a month before coming home, I experienced something that I often think about. An elderly couple living in a thatched roof home near the base provided personalized services for us. This kind gentleman would dress in his badly worn tuxedo and volunteer as a "maitre d" at the Officers Mess Hall every evening. His charming wife provided laundry service for a number of us. Their commitment was greatly appreciated by all.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2018)

Moved down to the west coast of India in Goa, little cooler but now the humidity is up at around 85% so still feels pretty hot. Around 31C/88F...


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 5, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Moved down to the west coast of India in Goa, little cooler but now the humidity is up at around 85% so still feels pretty hot. Around 31C/88F...


The high humidity is a bummer.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2018)

It was a sunny and very warm day. 23°C. But the temperature is getting down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2018)

18C today mostly sunny.....rain tomorrow....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2018)

Blue skies and sunshine for the most part with a few clouds with a rain shower this evening. Around 31C/88F, humidity felt a bit better though...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 7, 2018)

*SIGH* Still 85F and CAVU.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)

Bit cool down under, 15C cloudy, bit of rain and windy...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2018)

Cloudy with lots of sunshine. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 14, 2018)

See post #4675


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 14, 2018)

64F and mostly cloudy


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2018)

16C today a bit on the cool side...


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 15, 2018)

66F at present time 0524 with forecast high of 94F


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 15, 2018)

Ibid #4678


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2018)

Mainly sunny today. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2018)

13C today mostly sunny but a bit on the cold side....


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 19, 2018)

22c. Not sunshine hot but soooo sticky....
Humidity is 70% and been like that for some weeks now. Im showering 3 times a day and my bathroom looks like there are 8 women living in my house! lol

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2018)

Couldy with some sunshine in Scotland today. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2018)

Bit cool down under too...12.8C


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 25, 2018)

28c - 82F It's gonna be a hot one!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2018)

Glorious sunny day. Around 27C/81F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2018)

12C today and 0C when I went to work...!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2018)

Another glorious sunny day. Around 27C/81F...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 27, 2018)

Birmingham hotter than Barcelona and Corfu. And set to continue for next ten days.
In some parts today reached 31c - 87.8F!


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jun 27, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> 66F at present time 0524 with forecast high of 94F



94F in Minnesota? Wow, that's like Vegas weather.... Last time i passed through Minne there was 12 inches of snow on the ground and the windchill nearly ate my nose, ears and eyelids....lol What do you do if the air con breaks down? Way too hot for me that's for sure.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2018)

Cloudy with sunshine but hot and humid. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2018)

Currently 94° (34°C) at 10 a.m. with the expected high to be 110° (43°C) this afternoon. Also a hot wind blowing, too.

In otherwords, typical Redding weather.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2018)

Few more clouds but still sunny and warm. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2018)

15C mostly sunny bit a bit windy....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2018)

23°C. A day with no clouds and very sunny.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2018)

another ordinary 15C day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunny and warm. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2018)

13C today, overcast and a tad cold.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 9, 2018)

Going to be a hot one - 90F partly cloudy


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2018)

Still warm and sunny. Still around 25C/77F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2018)

Started out with a good dose of morning rain which turned into a fine sunny afternoon...15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2018)

Cloudy with lots of sunshine. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2018)

pretty much overcast all day, 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2018)

Lovely clear sunny day. Around 27C/81F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2018)

16C fine and sunny.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 19, 2018)

Way too hot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2018)

Warm and humid with some clouds. Around 26C/79F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice sunny day 16C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2018)

A very sunny and hot day. 29°C.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 24, 2018)

76F and sun. Hawaii weather in Minnesota


----------



## Fishboy (Jul 24, 2018)

A little warm today......116 F (47 C).


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yikes...even if you triple my temperature at the moment, its still cooler here, 12°C


----------



## Fishboy (Jul 24, 2018)

Real heat wave going on for the rest of the week. It was 100 F at 0900. Getting all my outside jobs done VERY early.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2018)

Been in the triple digits the past few days, with it barely cooling off at night (last night was 82°F - 27°C) and the humidity isn't helping.
Today is expected to get to 108° (42°C)
Tomorrow is expected to be 111° (44°C)
Thursday's forecast is 110° (43°C)

And it doesn't look like any temps below triple digits for the next week, either...


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 24, 2018)

Fishboy said:


> A little warm today......116 F (47 C).


How do you handle that heat?


----------



## Fishboy (Jul 24, 2018)

Well....living here for years does help. June/July are generally the hottest months, with it normally 103 - 108, but those temperatures aren’t “bad”..... and yes I know how that sounds. It’s also very dry.....don’t have to deal with heat AND humidity. But you really start to notice when it’s 110+. Above 115 is dangerous. We deal with it by staying inside if at all possible. If you have to go out, minimize your time, and HYDRATE. That is the key. If you start drinking water after you go out, you’re already behind.


----------



## Fishboy (Jul 24, 2018)

Last year, they had to cancel some flights out of Phoenix because their max takeoff temperature was 118 and there was a forecast of 120. Believe it was some of the regional aircraft affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2018)

There's been a few occasions when Redding Muni (RDD) has had to restrict traffic due to high temps, though I can't recall if nearby Benton Field (O85) ever has.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2018)

Lovely sunny day. Around 28C/82F...


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 24, 2018)

Fishboy said:


> Last year, they had to cancel some flights out of Phoenix because their max takeoff temperature was 118 and there was a forecast of 120. Believe it was some of the regional aircraft affected.


That temp would be a problem for several commercial aircraft.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 24, 2018)

Fishboy said:


> Well....living here for years does help. June/July are generally the hottest months, with it normally 103 - 108, but those temperatures aren’t “bad”..... and yes I know how that sounds. It’s also very dry.....don’t have to deal with heat AND humidity. But you really start to notice when it’s 110+. Above 115 is dangerous. We deal with it by staying inside if at all possible. If you have to go out, minimize your time, and HYDRATE. That is the key. If you start drinking water after you go out, you’re already behind.


A number of years ago my wife and I attended an International Kiwanis Convention in Phoenix in July. We had a relative living there so stayed extra days. Knowing of my love for golf they set up an evening tee time. One brought his golf cart so I could ride. To make a long story short I was the only one to not ride.At times all three were on the cart. A memorable round of golf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2018)

Another glorious day. Sunshine and blue sky. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2018)

107° (41°C) outside at the moment with extremely thick smoke from a massive wildfire that's actually gotten inside of city limits here.

The Carr Fire is over 20,000 acres and growing, Shasta, Keswick, French Gulch amd several other towns have been evacuated.

I just now took a photo for this post, to show how dark it is here at 15:28 in the afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fishboy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the wildfire. The last couple of summers have been really rough in the western US. Last summer we drove to the northwest US to see the total solar eclipse (which was amazing), but on our way home it was nothing but wildfires almost all the way. Today was only 111 in Phoenix. Can’t wait for October.


----------



## melinda (Jul 27, 2018)

28C here in Manila, Philippines 
Gloomy and raining.


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2018)

melinda said:


> 28C here in Manila, Philippines
> Gloomy and raining.


with all of the fires raging through California, the fire fighters would welcome the rain. Hot and dry here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2018)

Here as well, it's bl**dy hot here and haven't seen rain for weeks. 38 C during the day and 25C during the night. Did the NL suddenly move to the Sahara?


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Here as well, it's bl**dy hot here and haven't seen rain for weeks. 38 C during the day and 25C during the night. Did the NL suddenly move to the Sahara?


No I think it immigrated to the EU.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2018)

Didn't know the EU was in the desert.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 27, 2018)

Forecast 78F and bright sun. Another beautiful day in Minnesota


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Didn't know the EU was in the desert.


It may well be by now.


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Forecast 78F and bright sun. Another beautiful day in Minnesota


Dang it Bill. We're baking here in Hellifornia.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 27, 2018)

at6 said:


> Dang it Bill. We're baking here in Hellifornia.


Head East young man head East

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2018)

Well the heavens opened and the temperature dropped ending the delightful 2 and half weeks of sunshine. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2018)

Cold, wet and windy....14C


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2018)

Yesterday it was a hot and very sunny day. 29-30°C. Today it was raining in the early morning. The temperature at the moment 21°C and is going to hit 29°C again. Storms are forecasted.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2018)

Rain continues, bit cooler too. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2018)

16C today some sun and cloud but no rain....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2018)

Clear and sunny. Around 25C/77F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2018)

15C bit of rain which cleared to a reasonable afternoon of sun....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2018)

Bit cooler with some rain showers. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## melinda (Aug 11, 2018)

This was happen last night in Marikina, Philippines. Been raining hard all day. Streets are flooded and some resident been evacuated. Thank God that our place have higher elevation.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 11, 2018)

Beautiful evening 74F and clear


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2018)

Cloudy with some rain. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2018)

15c today and overcast, only a brief shower of rain in the morning.

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 13, 2018)

Going to be a hot one-----91F and sunny


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 13, 2018)

Hurricane Hector (aka Typhoon No.17) is coming closer to us crossing the International Date Line.
Rare to see a hurricane since 2015.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2018)

At last it started to rain. A cloudy day, today with 18°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2018)

Overcast. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Hurricane Hector (aka Typhoon No.17) is coming closer to us crossing the International Date Line.
> Rare to see a hurricane since 2015.


Hoping that the hurricane turns away from your homeland, Shinpachi!

As for me, the weather has been hot, dry and smokey.
The evenings are somewhat cooler, but the inversion layer drives the smoke down to where it becomes as thick as a fall fog.

It's interesting to note that we have not had one single thunderstorm so far this summer...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks Dave for your kind care.
Hurricane Hector lost power but two typhoons stay near Okinawa.
33C(91.4F) cloudy here in Osaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2018)

you don't need that kind of weather beating on your door Shinpachi.....hope it continues to lose it's power....

16c here today with penty of showers through the day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2018)

Mostly sunny today 16C


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2018)

Beautiful fine and sunny day 19C


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2018)

Yesterday it was raining allmost all day long. Today it's a quite sunny day but got colder. 20°C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2018)

Cooler with some clouds. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2018)

16C but fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2018)

Still around 16C/61F but heavy rain all day...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2018)

Under a hurricane warning.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2018)

Here it was a sunny and warm day with some of gently breeze. 22/23°C


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 4, 2018)

Unseasonably (and unreasonably) hot and humid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 4, 2018)

72F and rain....Gloomy


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 4, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> 72F and rain....Gloomy



Right now, that would be an improvement.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2018)

Cloudy and around 16C/61F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2018)

Smokey as hell - that is all.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 9, 2018)

Forecast high 71F and clear. Fall is in the air. Humming birds and monarch butterflies are headed South.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 9, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Forecast high 71F and clear. Fall is in the air. Humming birds and monarch butterflies are headed South.


Soinds nice. We used to get lots of monarch butterflies here in southern California when I was a kid but just see like 2 or 3 now. Dont think I've seen any this year. Kinda miss seeing them around.


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 9, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Soinds nice. We used to get lots of monarch butterflies here in southern California when I was a kid but just see like 2 or 3 now. Dont think I've seen any this year. Kinda miss seeing them around.


They are beautiful. The intense migration South started about a week ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2018)

Few clouds. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2018)

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2018)

Fog in the morning then a sunny and warm day.


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 10, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Fog in the morning then a sunny and warm day.


What is your temperature range this time of year?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2018)

It used to be 19-23°C. But due to the recent climat changings it's about 16-26°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2018)

25C today fine and sunny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 10, 2018)

Wurger said:


> It used to be 19-23°C. But due to the recent climat changings it's about 16-26°C


Our range in Central Minnesota is similar as I thought it would be. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2018)

Rain, calling for snow


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Our range in Central Minnesota is similar as I thought it would be. Thanks for the reply.



My pleasure.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 10, 2018)

Rain, wind and 14C. Getting the end of storm Gordon.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2018)

Snowing


----------



## melinda (Sep 12, 2018)

Typhoon Mangkhut entered the Philippine Area of Responsibility (PAR) at 3pm Wednesday September 12, 2018.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2018)

A sunny day. 25-26°C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2018)

Clouds and rain. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## dogsbody (Sep 13, 2018)

Out my kitchen window yesterday morning.














Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 13, 2018)

dogsbody said:


> Out my kitchen window yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 509500
> 
> ...


Preview of things to come

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2018)

Early this year Chris. We had an inch Tuesday night. -8°C this morning

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2018)

Mixed bag today. Clouds with some rain and some sunshine. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2018)

Pretty ordinary day, mostly cloudy and windy with some rain....14C


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 15, 2018)

90F and clear today. Warm for this time of the year.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2018)

Sunny and warm in Southern Spain today. Around 28C/82F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2018)

overcast for a good part of the day, some rain....15C


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)

A sunny and warm day. 23C at the moment with forecasted 28C in the afternoon.


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 19, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A sunny and warm day. 23C at the moment with forecasted 28C in the afternoon.


Doesn't get much better. Enjoy the day


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2018)

Still sunny and warm in Southern Spain today. Around 28C/82F...


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 20, 2018)

Our weather stinks today. Dark, thunder(loud), rain you name it and we have it going on as I type. Can't remember having a day quite like this.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2018)

Bit warmer today with bright sunshine. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2018)

Up to 29C today rather nice day.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2018)

Snowing, perfect for an 8 hour road trip tomorrow


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 2, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Up to 29C today rather nice day.


29 already? gonna be a bad fire season?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2018)

Sunny with a few clouds. Around 19C/66F, not bad for October...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2018)

FINALLY.............................RAIN IN OZ!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2018)

down to 16C today...had a pretty wild 10 minute downpour with Thunder and Lightning last night...then it was gone.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2018)

we still got rain in Sydney and surrounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 4, 2018)

37F and partly cloudy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2018)

Sunshine and clouds. Around 17C/63F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice sunny day bit of scattered cloud 29C


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2018)

rain
sun
rain
sun
make up your mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2018)

Miserable rain. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Miserable rain. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 14, 2018)

Sunny 7am, now raining since 8.30............... arrrrrrrgh


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 14, 2018)

So, the sun came out yesterday for the first time in weeks and then today we got snow. No accumulation, but it's time to pull that window a/c unit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2018)

after a couple of days of 29-30C and great weather ......back down to 16C lots of wind and rain.....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 16, 2018)

Rain last night, rain this morning.
I'm growing webs between me toes like I lived in Washington state!!!!
Next I'll quack like a duck!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2018)

Down to 14.8c max today.....bit cool....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2018)

Sunny most of the day, at 9pm, thunder and rain............again.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2018)

Miserable rain again. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2018)

Aaaaaand rain again today. My skin feels like a Gecko's.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2018)

Dam, raining hay forks and hammer handles right now!!!!!!!
*ENOUGH already. I got 16M2 of tiles to lay on our porch and stairs!!!!!!!! already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2018)

Clear with some sunshine. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2018)

29C today fine and sunny.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2018)

Beautiful day


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2018)

22C fine and sunny day.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2018)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2018)

It's weathering right now, snowflakes that can knock you to the ground


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2018)

Strange day weather wise. Rain one minute to sunshine the next and back again. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2018)

2'C here with snow as i set off for work at 5am !
i'm not even in Canada .....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2018)

Cold but clear. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2018)

19C today some cloud...some sun....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)

It's a sunny day with no clouds in the sky. The temperature up to 18°C. Now 13°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2018)

Mixed bag in Bogota, cloudy with some sunshine and rain. Around 15C/59F but then I am 8000ft up in the mountains...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2018)

31C today beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2018)

Glorious sunny day on the Caribbean coast in Tayrona National Park. Around 31C/87F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2018)

Overcast day but up to 36C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2018)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2018)

turnaround from 36c down to 19C wet and windy for a good portion of the morning....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2018)

It was 0°C early in the morning. Now 3°C. Quite cloudy with chilly wing blasts.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Cold and rainy. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2018)

16C today...cold, wet and damn windy...!


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 21, 2018)

Just got home to 35C and high humidity - exhausting. Almost makes going back to work immeadiately appealing


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2018)

Still cold and cloudy. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2018)

mostly sunny after 2 wild and windy days....21C


----------



## N4521U (Nov 23, 2018)

Bloody windy and red dust!!!!!!
Still at 10pm.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2018)

Bit warmer but still cloudy. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2018)

34C today fine and sunny...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2018)

Cloudy and rainy. Around 10F/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2018)

couple of 39C days, back down to 29C fine and sunny today.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2018)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2018)

35C today plenty of cloud too....so a bit muggy....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2018)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2018)

Earlier this week we had almost 3" (75mm) of snow. Most of you guys have no idea!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2018)

It was a cold and cloudy day today. A while ago when going for a walk with my dog some of snowflakes hit my face. The temperature about 0°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2018)

Cold and cloudy in Copenhagen today. Around 3C/37F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2018)

39C for Christmas Day and 40C today......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2018)

43C yesterday and down a bit to 37C today.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2018)

Clear with some clouds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2018)

30C today slightly overcast.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2018)

Back down south and it's cloudier but still around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2018)

29C today, fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2019)

New year same old weather. Sunny with some clouds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2019)

One month ago we had no snow on the ground. 22" later............





​Four days of snow forecast and then 2°C for Sunday. Not going to be a pleasant work week


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2019)

Lovely sunny day. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2019)

35c yesterday and today , fine and sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2019)

41.7 today in town, another degree higher at my place......couple of hundred miles north of us a new record was set at Port Augusta at 48.9C 120F...!
Our far north has been at an average of 45-47C the past few days...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2019)

Cloudy.. 1°C and snowing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2019)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 15, 2019)

21ºC, sunny, and a gentle breeze - perfect weather day (and I'm stuck inside working...)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2019)

Lovely sunny day but cold. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Baxter (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice 39c or 103f here with 44c or 110f forecast for Thursday.


----------



## DBII (Jan 23, 2019)

Raining since early morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2019)

Rain showers and freezing. Around 0C/32F...


----------



## Baxter (Jan 24, 2019)

At 4pm it is 47c outside. 116f a bit too warm for joggjng.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 24, 2019)

0810Z, 0310 EST, after 20+ inches of snow over the weekend, then 2 days of -10, -15F with wind chills in the -35° range, it's now 39°F and raining cats and dogs. With promise of another arctic blast tomorrow night. After years of warming winters it seems like Mother Nature is out to prove the climatologists wrong!
Whatever ordeal fails to kill you, strengthens you.
Cheers from South Northpole, VT!
Wes


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2019)

Real hot day today....officially 46.6C in the city new record for Adelaide, set some 80 years ago at 46.1........out my way it got to 47.7C 117.8f and I went out to check my thermometer in the shed when I got home....a whopping 55C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2019)

Bit warmer but cloudy and rainy. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2019)

Well stuck at home today and maybe rest of week, its currently -22 degree's below zero with a wind chill of -56 degree's and dropping. Wisconsin for most part is shutting down and huddling up for the cold. Be safe out there if you live in this area. Might as well catch up on some reading


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)

A sunny day with 0°C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2019)

Wurger said:


> A sunny day with 0°C.



My son would say shorts weather to school lol and wish that was the temp here. This -48C is just brutal and still dropping is what's worse. Supposedly we are shattering records today.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 30, 2019)

Too feckin hot for a 75 yesr old!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 30, 2019)

The info screen on my car when I got to work this morning in Chicago. They say the windchill is -50F

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2019)

T Bolt said:


> The info screen on my car when I got to work this morning in Chicago. They say the windchill is -50F
> 
> View attachment 527448


Stay warm


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2019)

Cold but dry. Snow on the way apparently. Around 2C/36F...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thermometer read -29F when I ;eft for work this morning.
Saw some bonehead with shorts on at the Gas station this morning, and last nights 10 p.m. news was interviewing some putz in downtown Minneapolis in shorts, and he said his legs were starting to tingle,,,, Hmmm..... Isn't that the one of the first signs up frostbite. Idiots, they are among us, hopefully he freezes his nads off so he can't reproduce!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2019)

Fine and Sunny 25C


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2019)

It was a balmy -22F when I left for work this morning. That's 7 degree warmer than yesterday at the same time. the wind has let off so it doesn't feel nearly as bad as it did yesterday. Supposed to be in the high 30's to low 40's come the weekend. That will feel like a regular heatwave.


----------



## AMCKen (Jan 31, 2019)

+3C here at the moment. Snowfall warning in effect - forecasting another 30cm (1 foot) in the next few days, and a HIGH of -24C by Sunday.


----------



## Barrett (Jan 31, 2019)

Brought to you by the Greater Phoenix Area Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2019)

Just finished shovelling 13cm - 20cm of packed snowdrifts off my drive way : -14°C/WC -18°C, winds gusting to 30KM/H. I just threw the shovel full of snow straight up and it blew a yard over. I'm just making room for the 10cm coming shortly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2019)

Snow showers and cold. Around 0C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2019)

-19°C/WC -26°C. RCMP advisory to stay off the roads due to high winds and white-outs.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2019)

Clear, -27°C/WC -38°C. Out to shovel snow drifts shortly


----------



## SANCER (Feb 2, 2019)

Best regards from the south of Mexico City:
*clear skies and at 7:00 am. we were at 8 degrees Celsius.*

Photos of the Popocatepetl and Iztazíhuatl volcanoes from _"La Escuela Superior de Guerra"_, 80 meters away from my house.









Right now we are at 13 degrees C. (56 degrees Fahrenheit)

Excelente sábado 
Luis Carlos
SANCER

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 2, 2019)

From -29 Thursday morning to +38 this afternoon. Clearly a sign of the climate catastrophe we are on the verge of. At this rate of warming, all the lakes will be boiling off by Friday!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2019)

Bit warmer today but still glorious sunshine. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice sunny day 27C


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2019)

.....and at the other end of the scale...




​....currently...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2019)

-24C today. Last week it was +13.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)

0°C today with no snowfalls. -2°C forecasted at night.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2019)

Rainy and miserable but at least a bit warmer than previous days. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Feb 4, 2019)

Yesterday we got about 30cm snow with about 0C on day and -5C at night. But today it was sunny


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 4, 2019)

Rain today, Yes I said RAIN, that wet non white stuff. 50F today and all the snow is melting. Who cares if its raining


----------



## special ed (Feb 4, 2019)

Some people don't like south Louisiana, but I don't own a snow shovel or a snow blower. The last two days have been 65F to 70F mid day. I should be doing more outside, but lazy me, just cleaned some model engines. Maybe tomorrow I'll run them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2019)

Rain continues whilst getting a little warmer. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## special ed (Feb 5, 2019)

Sorry folks, but it's 74F , a grey day and we had a light shower earlier. I think I can put away my jackets unless you Canadians send some more of that cold air.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2019)

It's -18°C, put away the coat and back to wearing a hoody........tropical now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 6, 2019)

Holly ice box!! And I thought I was having it rough at a nighttime low of 36 degrees in southern California.
It feels kinda warm in here all the sudden.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 6, 2019)

- 29C on my way home.from Nanton tonight.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Holly ice box!! And I thought I was having it rough at a nighttime low of 36 degrees in southern California.
> It feels kinda warm in here all the sudden.


I recall several times it snowed in Orange County and even have an old Kodak pic with snow on Saddleback.
I also remember when it would drop down to freezing, the smudge-pots would be lit in the orange groves along with wind generators and the morning walk to school would have us crunching on frozen grass through the haze created by the frost and smudge. Since SoCal has been paved over, the temps are much milder.

Meanwhile, up here in NorCal, we've had snow flurries here in Redding and the local mountain passes have been inundated by heavy snowfall with more expected in the next few days.

Currently, it's overcast and 40°F (4.5° C)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nsmekanik (Feb 6, 2019)

-28°C but "feels" like -29° in High River tonight, hardly enough snow to keep the dust down.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2019)

A sunny day today. 2°C going up to 4°C during the day with 0°C at night.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2019)

-32C/WC -35C


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Feb 6, 2019)

Glad its not sooo cold in Munich. Had to work outside today with about -4C (I hate cold metal )


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 6, 2019)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> Glad its not sooo cold in Munich. Had to work outside today with about -4C (I hate cold metal )


Whatever you do, DO NOT stick your tongue to a Pole in cold weather. They get very testy.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 6, 2019)

Fricken hot. It was 26 degrees C outside at 4am at the airport the other night while we were out doing engine runs. We've had bush fires that raged out of control for a day or two, but a fleet of 16 helos and several appliances from around the county worked hard to get them under control. The smoke turned the sun into a red fireball for most of the day.

Taken late afternoon:





Bush fire sun 

Taken round 6:30pm:




Bush fire sun ii


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2019)

Man, do I know the look of that all too well


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2019)

31C today fine and sunny....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)

A quite sunny day with 1°C. Forecasted 4°C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2019)

Lovely sunny day. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 7, 2019)

Still sunny and warm, but not hot. Temps have died down a bit. Bush fires have flared up again, but they are being battled as we speak. I was up in Tasman last night and we could see them burning away, but nowhere near as bad as they were. People are still being evacuated as a precaution from nearby towns.


----------



## ktank (Feb 8, 2019)

Here in Canberra into February, thank goodness! Hottest January in both Australian and Canberra history. Locally we had four consecutive days at 40 or above, a new record. Unusually Canberra was Australia's hottest capital numerous times during the month. To the west of us (lower and further inland) places like Wagga and Albury were up to 45!

My two least favourite months are January for the heat and July for the cold (can get down as low as -9 overnight).


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 8, 2019)

Well! Adventurous day! Bush fires sparked off on the hills near my house, which meant all of us in the street went into panic mode and began packing for a quick evacuation. My lounge is still full of bags in case something happens tonight. We weren't told we had to go, but the fires were less than a kilometre away. Spent the day photographic helicopters putting out the fires near the house. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2019)

Back to rainy and miserable. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Feb 10, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT stick your tongue to a Pole in cold weather. They get very testy.


Dont worry about me. I‘m still an adult guy


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2019)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2019)

2½" - 3" last night


----------



## special ed (Apr 14, 2019)

A cool front just passed. Tornados for a few but this morning clear and 65F.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2019)

Gone from a pleasant 17C down to 6C day, 0C to -1C at night.
And my central heating is on strike, with the engineer on holiday !!!
Ah well, at least the beer in the kitchen stays cold !!!!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 14, 2019)

Airframes said:


> central heating is on strike


Gas - Electric - Oil?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2019)

It's gas Mike, installed new around 16 months ago, with a 'combi' boiler.
It fires up, and the hot water (on demand) works, but no heating. Radiators have been bled, and the system is correctly pressurised. 
I (and my landlord) suspect a faulty internal pump.
Meanwhile, I have a small heater going in the lounge, and I'm wearing a fleece and a padded body warmer - it's probably warmer outside than in the house !
Keeping my (stiff) fingers crossed that it will be sorted this week.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 14, 2019)

Water should circulate by sheer convection unless that bad pump is blocking the flow. We've got a heat pump system with about 843 safety interlocks. If a mouse farts too close to the house it shuts down. Fortunately two fire places keep it reasonable inside. Ceramic electric heaters are pretty cheap now. House wiring will easily support 1500W. Better than nothing


----------



## special ed (Apr 14, 2019)

We have all electric house (south Louisiana) and to reduce the bill, switched to a ceramic electric heater three years ago and it heats the house with the boost from the ceiling fans. Mike's right in that it would be a good back up even in the north.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 14, 2019)

Same here. The dam is hydroelectric so electricity is reasonable. No natural gas this far out but propane is available though prices can vary considerably.
About 7 seven years ago a major ice storm hit and knocked out power for two weeks. Fireplaces kept it reasonably warm and a lot of cooking was on a propane grill on the back deck. Probably the worst thing was no hot water on tap for the entire two weeks and no power to the freezers


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2019)

Sunshine and clouds. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2019)

Expecting 2-5cm of this crap at the moment.......

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2019)

19C today mostly sunny with a bit of cloud.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## special ed (May 5, 2019)

Absolutely prefect. 83F and 48 per cent humidity ( good for south Louisiana) sunny and some ciouds. No wind, perfect for Control line flying.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2019)

Fine and sunny day 22C


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2019)

Overcast, occasional showers. 46°F, chilly NW breeze. Frost two nights ago. This is spring?


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2019)

Lovely sunny day. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## special ed (May 21, 2019)

Summer is here. We had a nice spring but wet. Today is clear 93F but no rain (Good).


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2019)

Another lovely sunny day. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2019)

HOT


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine and rain showers. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2019)

Cold and overcast day 16C


----------



## Jager52 (May 27, 2019)

Tornados and flooding, with a random earthquake. Wild times in Tulsa Oklahoma.


----------



## Zipper730 (May 27, 2019)

77F / 25C over here


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2019)

Clouded over with some rain showers. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 28, 2019)

Jager52 said:


> Tornados and flooding, with a random earthquake. Wild times in Tulsa Oklahoma.


And a runaway war memorial WWII submarine in Muskogee that's in danger of floating out of its basin and taking out a dam downstream. According to a radio interview with the museum's director, the ballast tank vents are sealed shut, so the sub's buoyancy can't be reduced. Who would have thought?
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2019)

another overcast, cold and sometimes wet day, 15C


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2019)

After a few days of rain the sun is back. Around 19C/66F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2019)

overcast cold and rainy day today 16C


----------



## MacArther (Jun 9, 2019)

Severe Thunderstorms with a splash of "Extreme Weather alerts" (aka possible tornadoes).


----------



## special ed (Jun 9, 2019)

86F/30C partly cloudy with a rare cool front scheduled tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice sunny day but only 15C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2019)

Lovely sunny day for my last day in Koh Tao. Around 31C/87F...


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 9, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2019)

Unusually cool for a summer day: 86° (30°C)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2019)

started out clear and sunny...16C...now cold, wet and blowing a gale


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2019)

Overcast most of the day with light rain, 13C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2019)

We’ve lost the lovely sunshine to be replaced by rain. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## mikewint (Jul 19, 2019)

LOVELY??? SUNSHINE??? It's 40.5C here IN THE SHADE!!! Trade you


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2019)

Sunshine is back. Around 21C/70F...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 25, 2019)

Freakin' hot. It's never been so hot here. Last record was 38C. Yesterday that was smashed with 39.3C and today a whopping 40.7C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2019)

Not super warm with some clouds. Around 22C/72F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

18C today cloudy most of the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2019)

Hot.

Freakin' hot.

It was 108F/42C yesterday, cooled down to 73F/22C last night and is expected to be 106F/41C today...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 23C/73F...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2019)

It starts..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 7, 2019)

Here? Unseasonably warm


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> It starts..........
> 
> View attachment 555758​


That's a whole lot of Global Warming! 😳

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 7, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> That's a whole lot of Global Warming! 😳



One sided warming...... like in Melbourne Oz!!!!!! Cuz the demonstrators say so!!!!!!!


----------



## nsmekanik (Oct 7, 2019)

Meh......just a sprinkle. Our first dump has been and gone.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2019)

We had a cold-snap a few days ago and the local peaks got a dusting, but it's back to being the usual early fall warm weather.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)

7°C and raining.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2019)

-10C and cloudy


----------



## nsmekanik (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## N4521U (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm in Melbourne and I feel like I'm at the Antarctic!!!!!!!!
Sydney is tropical I'm finding out today........
Freeeeeeeeeeezin.


----------



## Torch (Oct 8, 2019)

Heck high today of 80 today,low Thursday of 15...........


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2019)

Minus 2 and snowing hard. Again.

Yesterday was sunny and 17.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)

Still cold, grey and wet. 5°C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2019)

Mixed bag. Clouds, rain and sun. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)

A sunny day with no clouds. 23°C


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 14, 2019)

Sunny, scattered>broken high clouds, 11°C, wind SSE 9G15 Kts, GPS on my sailboat says we're making 5.1 Kts.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2019)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 14, 2019)

68, 78, 88, 68, can't make up it's mind


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine and rain showers this morning. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 16, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Cloudy with some sunshine and rain showers this morning. Around 14C/57F...


What, your in Houston?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)

Initially it was a sunny day but soon it got worse. It started to rain and was raining all day long. Just stopped. 16/17°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2019)

17C today mostly sunny but a bit cool and breezy.


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 17, 2019)

56F it was 78F yesterday and 89F the day before.


----------



## Sid327 (Oct 17, 2019)

Are we getting duped by Government agencies?

I found this interesting. What do you think?




His video page here:

Tony Heller

**(Not an attempt to hi-jack the thread. Move it if needs be)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> Are we getting duped by Government agencies?
> 
> I found this interesting. What do you think?
> 
> ...




Don’t start a political discussion with this. Forum rules apply.


----------



## Sid327 (Oct 17, 2019)

Remove it or delete it.

I saw it as educational and informative.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> Remove it or delete it.
> 
> I saw it as educational and informative.



As long as it does not turn into political discussion you can discuss anything you like.


----------



## Sid327 (Oct 18, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> As long as it does not turn into political discussion you can discuss anything you like.




It was posted as information only; for others to make of it as they want.
I stay away from religion and politics ...though I admit I have to be careful about the P/C thing.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2019)

Beautiful sunny day today 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2019)

Foggy to start with before a lovely sunny day. Around 12C/54F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2019)

Fine sunny day 35C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2019)

Cool and rainy. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 24, 2019)

Environment Canada promised me 2cm/2"ish of snow last night....





​....reality, 17cm/6¾"ish. On the plus side I got to try my new Shark Shovel®


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2019)

2°C and no snow yet.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2019)

Cloudy and rainy. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2019)

20C today some cloud, this time last week we had a 42C day amongst the 20-24C days...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2019)

36C in the garage today and the wind blew a tree apart in our backyard and broke the stalk of one of the roses in front. Palm fronds from neighbors yard in the back. 
Too darned hot!


----------



## Jager52 (Nov 26, 2019)

Partly Cloudy, 46F-73F 'Living On Tulsa Time'


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2019)

Heading for a wee bit of a chill




​For ya'll, Liberia and Myanmar


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)

3°C,, cloudy and dark... cold as well.


----------



## Lädy Luci (Nov 26, 2019)

Here in ND, it's exactly 0°C... looks like a cold Thanksgiving too


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2019)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2019)

39C today......a tad warm...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2019)

28C/82F and sunny after a rainy start this morning in the Galapagos...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2019)

Fine sunny weather hear 24C heading to 40C next week.....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine and some rain showers in the Amazon today. Around 30C/86F...


----------



## Mainly28s (Dec 13, 2019)

Cold, wet and miserable, with a bad forecast for the next five years.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2019)

37C yesterday, Today 42C .....Hot..!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2019)

5°C with some of sunlight at the moment . Generally it's cloudy.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2019)

Back home and it’s cold and wet. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2019)

Wednesday 43.7 C (44.9) Today 45.3C (46.3) at my place in brackets


----------



## mikewint (Dec 19, 2019)

Good Grief Wayne that's HOT. It seldom gets over 39C here though I once recall a 44-45C reading late July one year.
Right now tis 10:30 CST and 7.2C. Supposed to reach +20C this weekend.
Winter Storm Finley just brought rain here, about 0.3 inches thouigh snow and freezing rain further north in Missouri, 3 to 4 inches some schools are still closed. Chris in St. Louis got close to 8 inches of the white crepe.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2019)

It remains cold and wet. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks like we might have a white Xmas

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2019)

Still cold, still wet, still pretty miserable. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2019)

Man I hope we get snow this year. It was -2C this morning but warmed up to 12C


----------



## Elmas (Dec 22, 2019)

Sant'Antioco, salvataggio da brividi tra le onde gigantesche - L'Unione Sarda.it

Strong winds and big waves around Sardinia.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine and showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## javlin (Dec 30, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Wednesday 43.7 C (44.9) Today 45.3C (46.3) at my place in brackets


Wayne seen some news this evening and the place is literally burning up to which I bet some wish for a decent tropical system to put some of those fires out!  Kevin


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 31, 2019)

Wayne is some 2000 km south of me and well out of the tropics so he will not get any of that type of weather. We in the tropics are both praying for and dreading a cyclone.
They say a pictures worth 1000 words so attached are some pictures taken at my home in Queensland. It looks bad but my family *are far far better off than many others, including those as far south as Wayne.
Incidentally the wet season in our tropics officially starts in November.*


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2019)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 31, 2019)

Wet, and unseasonably warm.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2020)

Same here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2020)

Cool with some rain showers. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## Graeme (Jan 4, 2020)

46 degrees C. Fires are getting closer and Australia is burning, burning burning....

Fire storm ‘may not be survivable’


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2020)

javlin said:


> Wayne seen some news this evening and the place is literally burning up to which I bet some wish for a decent tropical system to put some of those fires out!  Kevin



Yeah we have some full on raging bushfires going on down here in SA as well as in Victoria, Queensland and New South Wales with State of Emergency declared and in place there too. Deaths have occurred with Mass evacuations happening in some of the affected areas. With some having to go to the coast and be evacuated by the Navy.
We have had a number of 40C plus days and high winds pushing fires along at a fast pace.

Yet today it's cloudy, bit windy and only 24C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2020)

Well since I currently live at 36,000 ft, the weather down below looks partly cloudy...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2020)

Well down here on the ground. It’s just cloudy and a bit warmer at around 10C/50F...


----------



## javlin (Jan 4, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah we have some full on raging bushfires going on down here in SA as well as in Victoria, Queensland and New South Wales with State of Emergency declared and in place there too. Deaths have occurred with Mass evacuations happening in some of the affected areas. With some having to go to the coast and be evacuated by the Navy.
> We have had a number of 40C plus days and high winds pushing fires along at a fast pace.
> 
> Yet today it's cloudy, bit windy and only 24C


Glad to hear everything for the most part is well 2005 last real hurricane for us should be happening before long.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2020)

Another 5" added yesterday and snowing now. Compared to 2 weeks ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2020)

My upcoming work week...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2020)

Cold and rainy. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 7, 2020)

This is the forecast but ignore the rain because if the last 3 months forecasts were correct the dam would be full


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2020)

42C today fires still going nuts......suppose to drop to 23 tomorrow with some rain, just hope it drops where needed to help contain the fires.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2020)

Thinking of you guys down there and hope you get some extended rain periods


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2020)

Rainy and cold. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## wingnuts (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm in Australia.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2020)

Windy and rainy. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2020)

Last night was unseasonably warm, and we had severe thunderstorms and heavy rain all throughout the night. Even had a tornado touchdown nearby. Today the temps have been dropping steadily, and the snow has just started to fall.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 14, 2020)

This was -32°C yesterday....










​....currently -34°C. Supposed to get up to a balmy -20°C by Friday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2020)

Here 6/7°C with gusts of cold wind. No snow.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

My week off


----------



## pbehn (Jan 15, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> My week off
> 
> View attachment 566761​


Meghan Markle reports that Vancouver Island is less frosty than Windsor Castle, is this global warming?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2020)

Very windy and rainy. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 16, 2020)

-25°C/WC -39°, wind gusting to 30 km/h. 15 minutes later I was done...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2020)

Still cold and windy and rainy. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2020)

Weatherman called for 10cm/4" today. So far there is just about 18cm/7" and no end as they call for another 15cm/6" tonight. Remember the picnic table from two weeks ago? 




​Two weeks later, God/Allah/Buddah says, "Mission Completed"....




​The top of my adonis-like 5'6" frame comes up to about the red line.




​Front walkway...




​Drive-way. I gave up, Bobcat on the way....




​
​


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2020)

That's what I like the most. Unfortunately the white stuff has been dumped there but not here in Poland..


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2020)

A couple more showing the height of the snow piled up on the side of the road


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2020)

Bobcat just showed up, less than 10 minutes work...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2020)

Rainy and cloudy. Around 8C/46F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2020)

Fine and sunny down here 28C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)

A dark ,foggy and wet day with a kind of drizzle. 1/2°C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2020)

Heavy rain and miserable. Around 9C/48F...


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 26, 2020)

*Contrary.*

This is the official weather. Everyone in my little valley has had more than 26mm rain. 





This photo was taken at a neighbors looking across the valley to another neighbor.
This side of the valley has had over 190mm this year and the other side has had 33mm. This side will be trucking in cows tomorrow





On my small (2ha) lot I have had 117mm but the ground is still too dry to be of any use for any purpose except to show why all the farmers had de-stocked. With holes like this stock would break legs.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 26, 2020)

Our forecast.


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 26, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Meghan Markle reports that Vancouver Island is less frosty than Windsor Castle, is this global warming?



Socially or meteorologically less frosty?


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 26, 2020)

Locally, it continues unseasonably warm. We’re expecting bumper crops of ticks and mosquitoes.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 26, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> Socially or meteorologically less frosty?


 Socially but that was a while ago.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 26, 2020)

It is raining. The view from my kitchen table,


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2020)

Bit warmer but wetter. Heavy rain and around 11C/52F...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2020)

Tornado Warnings, this is like living back in Indiana.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2020)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice sunny Day 25C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2020)

Mixed bag with storms passing through. Heavy wind and rain and some sunny spells. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2020)

Another fine and sunny day....28C


----------



## Glider (Feb 13, 2020)

Just come back from a holiday on the North Devon Coast where we were in a lighthouse keepers house in a working lighthouse. Windspeed last Sunday touched 85mph, but I have to say, if you have to be in those conditions, a lighthouse is the place to be.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2020)

Top sunny day 29C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2020)

Clear and around 10C/50F...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2020)

A wee bit of a draft and some moistness in the air....nothing too unusual this time of year! 😉😆😂


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2020)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2020)

Fine sunny day 32C


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2020)

Clear for the most part. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2020)

Currently -24°C/-12°F


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2020)

Fine and Sunny today 29C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2020)

Party cloudy and around 8C/46F...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2020)

Snowfall warning in effect, up to 20cm/8"


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2020)

Clear and sunny. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 16, 2020)

When I got home on the Apr. 8th all that was showing of this tree was the top 4"/10cm. One week later...........




​All this melting is good for me, bad for those downstream


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2020)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2020)

getting cooler down under.....18C plenty of cloud, some rain.....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2020)

Cloudy with some sunshine and some rain. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2020)

Its May the freakin' 3rd


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2020)

Cloudy. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2020)

19C today beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2020)

Glorious sunshine today. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2020)

Beautiful. Sitting in the backyard, drinkin' a few cold ones, life is good at this moment.

Wish you guys could join me.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2020)

Overcast, windy and rain coming this evening.....14C


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2020)

A sunny and watm day with wind blasts


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2020)

In short the weather where I live since the beginning of this year...


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2020)

Clear skies, sunny, around 22C, and been like this for the last week. I think someone must have moved Macclesfield - it's normally p*ssing down !!


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2020)

Glorious sunshine continues. Around 24C/75F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2020)

15C today cold, bit cloudy sun was out for a good portion of the day.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2020)

Turned today after lovely sunshine. Rain and around 18C/64F...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2020)

Same here. 
Gone from clear skies, sun and 23C yesterday, to dull, some rain and 13C today, and forecast like this for the next two weeks !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2020)

we had our lowest official "City" morning temp in 75 years today here .9C my place 25 minutes north of the city we had -2.4C was a tad nippy.....with icing about the place....this is our COLD...!

not like what you Guys get on the other side of the Blue Marble.....with metres of that White stuff piled up when it gets serious.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)

cracked 20C today nice sunny day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2020)

Cold and rainy. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 13, 2020)

RAIN - Fantastic - we got a whole 11 mm yesterday. More than the previous two months combined and enough to 3/4 fill our tanks (no town water here)

According to the Bureau of Meteorology we were going to have a wetter than average autumn (fall) and winter. So far the records show they lied about autumn and possibly lied about winter.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2020)

Warm and wet. Around 16C/61F...


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 14, 2020)

Another 19mm. A friend 20km away and closer to the ranges got 49mm which he desperately needed as his dams were dust only and his tanks all dry.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2020)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 20C/68F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2020)

14C today , bit breezy and cool....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2020)

Cloudy and windy. Around 18C/64F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2020)

Fine sunny day 16C


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 22, 2020)

It was 302K for hours here today. Wind blew 11,265,408 mm/hour. "Normal" has not ever seemed so strange to me as it does today.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

First snow in the mountains today, elevation 1775m/5823.4ft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 9, 2020)

Hurricane Delta brewing up the gulf and spitting rain bands out our way, the eye is a hundred and fifty to two hundred miles east or so of us

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2020)

A quite sunny day with rainy clouds passing by. 15C.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2020)

It'll be 25C tomorrow
ho hum


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 9, 2020)

Almost half way through spring. We were promised a wet autumn - it was dryer than average. We were promised a wet winter, it was drier than average. We were promised a wet spring. 40 days in we have had 4mm rain.

Those rotten sods in Victoria are having floods because they stole all our rain.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2020)

Donivanp said:


> Hurricane Delta brewing up the gulf and spitting rain bands out our way, the eye is a hundred and fifty to two hundred miles east or so of us



Its things like this that confirm my decision to leave Louisiana was a correct one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2020)

Cloudy with some sunshine, around 14C/57F...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2020)

0°C.....snowing


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)

5°C.....raining


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 14, 2020)

69f and sunny


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2020)

Got the first snow of the season here today. Morning spent putting the winter tires on the Bimmer.


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 14, 2020)

Sunny and warm... 94F / 34C.

Hot was a couple of weeks ago, 120F / 49C.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2020)

Sun with some clouds and rain showers. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 18, 2020)

Can't seem to makeup it's mind, it 50F one day and 88f the next!


----------



## PlasticHero (Oct 23, 2020)

Warm enough (high 60's) to take the wife out for an early weekend "beverage"


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 23, 2020)

Cool front, 88 down to 70 and back up 82


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2020)

-10°C/14°F / WC -17°C/3°F. Expecting 15-25cm/6"-10" of snow


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2020)

Some snow, was 60F yesterday.


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm thinking warm thought for you Geo. Keep that cool air coming!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2020)

Mixed bag of sunshine and showers. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice warm sunny day with a bit of breeze....25C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2020)

Cloudy. Around 14C/57F...


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 26, 2020)

At touch warm with more to follow
Queenslanders to swelter in extreme heatwave with temperatures to hit more than 40C

The worst is that we have had none of the rain promised for the last 9 months


----------



## FowellBox (Nov 26, 2020)

White over with frost but the sun is shining. Temperature at 0825 is -1,2 deg C.
Brian


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2020)

30C fine and sunny....heading to our first 40C tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2020)

Cloudy around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2020)

The Winter came .....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2020)

Clear with some clouds but chilly. Around 7C/44F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2020)

30C overcast and windy....Saturday too....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2020)

29C today a fine sunny day.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2020)

Cool with some clouds. Around 7C/45F...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 23, 2020)

A harrowing drive home today. 45 degrees when I left for work this morning. 15 with wind driven snow when I left for home. Beneath that blowing snow is a thin layer of black ice.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2020)

Black ice sucks. Used to get a lot of it when I lived on the coast


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 23, 2020)

This was caused by the snow falling on the warm ground, then freezing as the day got colder. Blizzard warning in effect until tomorrow morning. Gonna have a White Christmas after all.
Getting to work tomorrow might be interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2020)

Temps supposed to drop down to 10 F degrees tonight. Winds supposed to top out out at 45 mph, so a wind chill factor of -39 F. No snow though expected until next week. I wish we would have a white Christmas this year.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2020)

No white Christmas for the forseeing future. We haven’t had one for many 20 years or so while I remember having snow on Christmas when I was a child.


----------



## bdefen (Dec 24, 2020)

Boise, Idaho USA. Christmas Eve, 2020. Mostly clear, dry, daytime high of 40 F , @ 4 C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2020)

Windy and around 10C/50F...


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2020)

Latest cold front came through Texas last night. Ended up with 5 inches of rain. At lease the house did not flood this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2021)

Fine and sunny, 38C today


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2021)

Cloudy with some sunshine but cold. Around 1C/38F...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2021)

Snowing all day long. 1-2C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2021)

Warmed up a little with some rain. Around 6C/43F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2021)

Fine sunny day 29 C today and heading into the 30's


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2021)

Another fine sunny day 34C


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2021)

Cool and windy. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 23, 2021)

I am too close to the sea to get snow very often but today I saw a ❄️ which will probably mean transport will grind to a halt.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2021)

A bit warm here today 40C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2021)

Raining. 2C


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2021)

Snow, minus 2C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2021)

Cool and sunny. Around 5C/41F...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 25, 2021)

4:39 AM (0939Z) 44°N
-5°F, Sky clear, Milky Way is lit, not a puff of air movement, and Aurora B. is dancing just over the northern horizon. Beautiful, but why am I up at this hour?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2021)

Yesterday 43.9C here , today 35C followed by about 16mm rain and some serious Thunder.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2021)

Forecast called for snow in the mountains and foothills...didn't say anything about the valley floor.
Currently 33°F (.5°C) and the forecast for light rain was a lie...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 27, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Forecast called for snow in the mountains and foothills...didn't say anything about the valley floor.
> Currently 33°F (.5°C) and the forecast for light rain was a lie...
> View attachment 610332


Ditto here in VT.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2021)

25C today fine and sunny.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 1, 2021)

-10°F, and the sun just poking up over the horizon. Global warming, huh? This was the warmest of the last three nights.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2021)

A sunny but quite cold day. -4C.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2021)

Windy and wet. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## ThomasP (Feb 6, 2021)

Rochester International Airport, -15°F

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 6, 2021)

ThomasP said:


> View attachment 611763
> 
> 
> Rochester International Airport, -15°F


Beautiful!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2021)

-34°C/-28°F at 0700.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 15, 2021)

This is Houston TX area this morning. This may not seem like much to my Northern friends but I'd really be happy if ya'll come dow here and take your weather home!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2021)

13 degrees? That blistery warm.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 15, 2021)

Hill Country, Central TX reporting. 30 miles/50km W of Austin, it 6°F/-14°C, wind chill below 0F, and about three inches of snow on the ground.

Amarillo, you're drunk. Go home.


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 15, 2021)

Crazy weather. Last Saturday -15°Centrigrade (5°F) today +8°C (46°F). I have been working in the garden wearing t shirt and jeans.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 15, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 13 degrees? That blistery warm.


Not for southwest Texas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Feb 15, 2021)

In Derbyshire at the moment it is sunny with a temp of 10.5 C (50.9 in real money)
Brian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 15, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Hill Country, Central TX reporting. 30 miles/50km W of Austin, it 6°F/-14°C, wind chill below 0F, and about three inches of snow on the ground.
> 
> Amarillo, you're drunk. Go home.



To follow up:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Not for southwest Texas.



Toughin’ up buttercup! I thought Texan’s were supposed to be tough...



Just messin’ with you.


----------



## special ed (Feb 15, 2021)

Global warming is hell. They stop fixing it while they can.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 15, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Toughin’ up buttercup! I thought Texan’s were supposed to be tough...
> 
> 
> 
> Just messin’ with you.


Yeah I know. Born and raised in the mountains of Oregon and Idaho and spent five years stationed in northern Indiana and I've had all of this I'll EVER want. I like buttercups and butterflies. Pretty flower's everywhere. I love my flower girl. It should be 70 and won't be for a week. On the flipside there is summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 15, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Yeah I know. Born and raised in the mountains of Oregon and Idaho and spent five years stationed in northern Indiana and I've had all of this I'll EVER want. I like buttercups and butterflies. Pretty flower's everywhere. I love my flower girl. It should be 70 and won't be for a week. On the flipside there is summer.



lol, around the middle of August I start rootin' for October to hurry the hell up, and around this time in February I start kicking April in the ass too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 15, 2021)

9.9 inches of snow over Friday and Saturday in Boise. Warming a bit now, drizzly.
Winter arrived.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 15, 2021)

bdefen said:


> 9.9 inches of snow over Friday and Saturday in Boise. Warming a bit now, drizzly.
> Winter arrived.


I lived in Kamiah 72-75


----------



## bdefen (Feb 15, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> I lived in Kamiah 72-75


My next door neighbor here is from Kamiah, as is our wedding maid of honor. My grandma was born at Summit, near Headquarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2021)

I love having four distinct and real seasons. Winters here are cold and snowy. Spring is warm and comfortable. Summer is hot and humid (Temps regularly reach 90+), and Fall is cool and comfortable as well. Fall is probably my favorite. Love sitting outside with a nice fire, wearing a sweater, and drinking a nice beer in the cool air.

i hated living in places with just 2 seasons (Hot Summer, Cool Summer), like when I lived in coastal Louisiana. Just not my thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2021)

Old but gold....Here, the seasons: Early Winter, Winter, Late Winter & Next Winter. At the moment, snowing and -12°C/WC -16°C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2021)

We got 1 F and a blizzard going on outside. Watching the snow fall from my home office window.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2021)

Heck, in my town we get all four seasons in a day - all year round !!!
Even though the News and weather reports state "heavy snow", it's nothing compared to what we used to get, thirty to fifty years ago, especially where I now live, in north west England.
Born and raised in the north east, our winters came straight from Siberia, with a very cold wind, average snowfall of at least 12 inches, and ice for weeks on end..
Now, if we get two inches of snow here, it's called "heavy" !
Must admit though, the air is very cold, with a cutting wind, and the ground is frozen, ( along with my central heating for three days ! ).


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 15, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I love having four distinct and real seasons. Winters here are cold and snowy. Spring is warm and comfortable. Summer is hot and humid (Temps regularly reach 90+), and Fall is cool and comfortable as well. Fall is probably my favorite. Love sitting outside with a nice fire, wearing a sweater, and drinking a nice beer in the cool air.
> 
> i hated living in places with just 2 seasons (Hot Summer, Cool Summer), like when I lived in coastal Louisiana. Just not my thing.


Yeah me to Summer, a day of fall, a half day of winter and a day of spring SUMMER! I think I'm ready to move to Albuquerque, err was that where Bugs was to have taken a left! Oh well, Go west young man


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2021)

We have 9 months of winter and 3 months of bad skiing.

Today it's warmed up to -19C. Woohoo! Get the club's out!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2021)

Warmed up a bit. Cloudy and around 10C/50F...


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 15, 2021)

Our friend in Spicewood is a bit shy of the Leander snow fall; 5-6", depends where one measures. This is absolutely beyond anything that should happen here in normally sunny cool Central Texas.... Glad I have four wheel drive on everything I drive, usually for mud and such. But snow???




Kids love snow. Cows, not so much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 15, 2021)

Pretty! 

And y'all can have it. Got up to 82F and partly cloudy here.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 15, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> Our friend in Spicewood is a bit shy of the Leander snow fall; 5-6", depends where one measures. This is absolutely beyond anything that should happen here in normally sunny cool Central Texas.... Glad I have four wheel drive on everything I drive, usually for mud and such. But snow???
> View attachment 612787
> 
> Kids love snow. Cows, not so much!
> View attachment 612789



That's some snow there. I wish I had four-wheel, even with a load in the bed my truck is fishy.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Feb 16, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> That's some snow there. I wish I had four-wheel, even with a load in the bed my truck is fishy.



For some reason I could not convince my wife to take her new Subaru AWD out to see if their advertisements were true!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2021)

Drove to PG yesterday to make sure I wouldn't miss appointments today and a good thing I did. Drove through a snowstorm and its still snowing. Whiteouts for a few seconds whenever a semi went by. Only one vehicle was in the ditch, a 4 x4 and it was upside down


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 16, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Drove to PG yesterday to make sure I wouldn't miss appointments today and a good thing I did. Drove through a snowstorm and its still snowing. Whiteouts for a few seconds whenever a semi went by. Only one vehicle was in the ditch, a 4 x4 and it was upside down


And that's why I live in Houston, hey wait a minute, get down here a take your drunken weather back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 16, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> For some reason I could not convince my wife to take her new Subaru AWD out to see if their advertisements were true!


Here in VT we have a rock band that memorialized our winter roads by taking the name "Driving Sideways".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 16, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> And that's why I live in Houston, hey wait a minute, get down here a take your drunken weather back home.



As I mentioned to my cousin earlier today: "Amarillo -- you're drunk. Go home."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 17, 2021)

The weather here in Redding (Northern California) has been typical:
Cold and clear
Cold and rain
Cold and foggy
Cold and foggy with rain
Cold and overcast
Cold and...clear - wait, snow???
Cold and who knows
Cold and I have beer, I don't care anymore
More cold...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The weather here in Redding (Northern California) has been typical:
> Cold and clear
> Cold and rain
> Cold and foggy
> ...


Had an Uncle and Aunt who lived there and it's about the same as Oregon. Beer makes , well beer and bacon makes everything better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)

37C today fine and sunny....


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 18, 2021)

-1°F, overcast, wind NNW 15-20 mph. Snow crust goes "crinkle, crinkle" when you walk on it.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 18, 2021)

Got power again and 28F.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 18, 2021)

I have no clue what you guys are all talking/bitching about...

77F and foggy this AM:






Yes, the view from my office is terrible...






Actually, those are our beach webcams, but my office is right close to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 18, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> I have no clue what you guys are all talking/bitching about...
> 
> 77F and foggy this AM:
> View attachment 613057
> ...


That would be closer to our normal.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 18, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> I have no clue what you guys are all talking/bitching about...


You can have it! I'll settle for my 2°F. Ever since Miss Agnes visited us in the keys in '72, palm trees and I don't get along.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2021)

*Clearwater, Florida weather:*
12::04 - Sunny and cloudless
12:05 - Monsoon
12:06 - Sunny and cloudless

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 18, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> You can have it! I'll settle for my 2°F. Ever since Miss Agnes visited us in the keys in '72, palm trees and I don't get along.


Hurricanes... BAH!! The last one to hit Tampa Bay was in October 1921, so I say "Humbug" to all that.

Now if you don't mind I'll comfortably stick my head back into the sand.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> I have no clue what you guys are all talking/bitching about...
> 
> 77F and foggy this AM:
> View attachment 613057
> ...


When I lived in Orange County (southern California), we used to suffer through brutal winters where we actually had to wear a flannel shirt over our t-shirt.
Occasionally we had to put on a jacket - God only knows how we survived...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Feb 18, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> Hurricanes... BAH!! The last one to hit Tampa Bay was in October 1921, so I say "Humbug" to all that.



Pardon me? Were you not alive in 2004? We lost power for four days due to one of the hurricanes. I forget which one. We got hurricane winds three times within a month and a half. Of course, none of them were "the big one," so we did get pretty lucky.

1) Charley hit Fort Myers (south of Tampa Bay area) as a cat 4, so we -were- in the northern part of the cone of hurricane force winds.
2) Frances had been downgraded to a tropical storm, in the south part of Polk County (part of the "Bay Area"), just before the eye went over Tampa itself, so we did get hurricane force winds.
3) Jeanne was still a cat 1 when it went directly over Plant City (Tampa "suburb").

Now, speaking of CURRENT weather, this whole winter has sucked. The overnight lows are what the daytime highs are supposed to be (50s-60s), and the highs are in the mid to upper 80s more often than not. Now, this is in the middle of the coldest part of winter, mind you. I don't want to know what this summer is going to be like. When I was growing up here (I moved to the Tampa Bay Area in the middle of 1965.), we had several freezes every winter, a couple of them being "hard freezes" (under 20 degrees F). Conversely, it never got above about 96 or so, during the hottest part of the summer.

I don't think it's gotten below freezing where I am (Lutz (pronounced "Loots") - NE suburb of Tampa) at all, this year. I know it came close (34?) but never made it. And this is not the first winter it's been this way, although this has been the worst. Here's the reading (very accurate thermometer, btw) from our van, from December, a couple years back, then one from the summer after it, on an average day (not the hottest part of the day).

December



Summer





-Irish

p.s. WTaF are the Texans doing complaining about snow? I see it all over the news, with them acting like they've never seen the stuff. I spent a few months (winter & spring of 1969/70) in the suburbs of Dallas, living with my older sister and her family. There was snow on the ground all winter, then it got above 120 degrees every day for two weeks straight, in late spring. I can take one or the other, but that much cold then that much heat within the same six month period, no thank you! My dad and I left as soon as the school year ended. We came back to Florida and never looked back.


----------



## PlasticHero (Feb 18, 2021)

This is out the Plastic Room window this afternoon. Sleeted a bit and was pretty icy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 18, 2021)

ODonovan said:


> Pardon me? Were you not alive in 2004? We lost power for four days due to one of the hurricanes. I forget which one. We got hurricane winds three times within a month and a half. Of course, none of them were "the big one," so we did get pretty lucky.
> 
> 1) Charley hit Fort Myers (south of Tampa Bay area) as a cat 4, so we -were- in the northern part of the cone of hurricane force winds.
> 2) Frances had been downgraded to a tropical storm, in the south part of Polk County (part of the "Bay Area"), just before the eye went over Tampa itself, so we did get hurricane force winds.
> ...


That's Dallas! This is Houston!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 19, 2021)

ODonovan said:


> Pardon me? Were you not alive in 2004? We lost power for four days due to one of the hurricanes. I forget which one. We got hurricane winds three times within a month and a half. Of course, none of them were "the big one," so we did get pretty lucky.
> 
> 1) Charley hit Fort Myers (south of Tampa Bay area) as a cat 4, so we -were- in the northern part of the cone of hurricane force winds.
> 2) Frances had been downgraded to a tropical storm, in the south part of Polk County (part of the "Bay Area"), just before the eye went over Tampa itself, so we did get hurricane force winds.
> ...


PSHAW! Those were mere inconveniences for such cosmopolitan individuals such as myself. 

Actually:

1 - Fort Myers is decidedly NOT Tampa Bay or even the TB area. We got wind and rain.
2 - News flash, Frances hit the Space Coast and crossed the peninsula, the effect on Tampa (wind and rain) was no where near that of Kissimmee and points east.
3 - Jeanne passed up the Atlantic Coast, again having the greatest effect on points east of Tampa (wind and rain).

No, I'm speaking specifically of a DIRECT HIT, which has not happened since October of 1921. In 2017, Hurricane Irma came ashore south of TB and did cause power outages and some minor wind damage. That was as close to a hit as TB has had in the intervening 96 years and still can't be counted as a strike on TB.

No, the 1921 storm came ashore at Tarpon Springs in the Northwest Quadrant of Pinellas county with damage as far as Captiva and Sanibel Islands. St. Pete had something like 6 feet of water in the streets, Pass-a-Grille was feared to be totally destroyed (turned out not to be thank God) and damage due to the storm surge was extensive, while strangely wind damage was not much of a factor. There was over 12 feet of water in downtown Tampa and they estimate over 12 inches of rainfall.

THAT is what I'm talking about, if a Cat 4 or God forbid a Cat 5 hit Tampa-St. Pete-Clearwater head on I shudder to think of what might happen, it could be ugly with a capital "U".

BTW, not trying to sound like I'm arguing or being a dick, just illustrating what I meant.

I realize you parochial types out in Lutz (pronounced Lutz by civilized people) might have a different view, but I'm here to help. 

Seriously, didn't know you were that close by man, I came to FL from Ann Arbor in 1980 and haven't looked back. Snow!? UGH! Fugedabouddit...


----------



## Leonidas (Feb 19, 2021)

Weather here in Idaho is wack this winter. For the most part it was not to cold and no snow when it suddenly dumped for a day or two straight. (Still wasn't that cold in my opinion) and then it stopped and a few days later practically all the snow is gone.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2021)

Cloudy with some rain showers. Around 11C/52F...


----------



## chipieal (Feb 21, 2021)

We only got a foot of snow in Eastern Montana. HOWEVER, the ambient temps last week averaged -30. There are parts of the state closest to The Canadian Border were the ambient was -40 with wind chills of -50 to -60. *BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2021)

Clear with some clouds. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2021)

24C fine and sunny.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2021)

Remember the picnic table? About 6" - 7" last night

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2021)

Sunny and clear. Around 12C/54F...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2021)

Not sunny or clear

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2021)

Fine and Sunny 26C


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)

Cloudy and snowing.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 11, 2021)

Rained last night, who knows what today will bring.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 11, 2021)

It sends regards 😂

How are you?

Jking aside, calm and a litlle cold!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2021)

Windy and rainy. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2021)

15cm/6" ish of snow last night, this morning

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)

Cloudy and cold but no snowfalls. 2/4C.


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 24, 2021)

Pretty much delightful WX here. Got up to about 80F today and mostly sunny. Yesterday, though my plans to fly were cancelled by the thick fog before dawn. You'd have needed GCA to even find the mailbox. Not completely clear but still much better this morning, as this photo from 04:28 shows.

s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 25, 2021)

12 hours ago, Arak city ... rain of mud!

Photographer tagged in picture.


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 25, 2021)

70F / 21C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2021)

Having a short surge of Fine warm weather around 30C last 2 days and on to Sunday...!


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 1, 2021)

19C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2021)

Lovely sunny day. Around 13C/55F...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 9, 2021)

0°C/33°F.....hailing.....lightning and thunder


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 9, 2021)

We're getting right onto hot, 95° today for a high. I love April in Texas.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2021)

Chilly with some rain showers. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2021)

fine sunny day 21C


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2021)

Lovely sunny day. Around 15C/59F...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2021)

had 29C yesterday for the 1st May highest may temp since 1921...!


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2021)

Sunny with some rain showers and super windy. Around 11C/52F…


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 28, 2021)

We're getting bitchslapped. I felt the first shear-winds about five minutes ago, and now it's coming down in sideways sheets. Rumbling directly overhead but the overcast too thick to show much flash.

It'll be one hell of a gully-washer.

Rain's bouncing about 6" back off the roof.

ETA: if I had to guess I'd say visibility is 500 meters through the falling water.

ETA2: Rain-hail mix bouncing completely over the rain-gutters.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2021)

Nice sunny day. Around 17C/64F…


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2021)

Fine and sunny 17c although we started the day at 0 C


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 30, 2021)

We're about to get hit by another deusie. The downdrafts have started and noticeable temperature drop says there'll be boomers around.

ETA: I suspect some light hail will be in the mix.


----------



## yosimitesam (May 30, 2021)

Mid-south (West Tennessee):


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 30, 2021)

Much softer than I expected, thankfully.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2021)

Glorious sunny day. Around 21C/70F…


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 5, 2021)

Normal. 98.6F


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 5, 2021)

We've got another thunderstorm zeroing in on us. If I had to guess I'd say the runoff-ditches on the roadside will be pretty full in an hour or so.

May was the fourth-wettest ever for Travis County. June seems to be saying "Hold my beer."


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)

It was a very sunny and quite hot day. 25C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2021)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 20C/68F…


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2021)

Sunny, with a small amount of rum....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)

Today it got colder and cloudy with same of rainfalls. 17°C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2021)

Friggggen freeeezin here in the Sydney surrounds!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2021)

Glorious sunny day. Around 25C/77F…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 12, 2021)

We're 95F with about 70% humidity, freakin' sweltering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2021)

Fine sunny dy down here 18C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2021)

Another lovely sunny day. Around 27C/81F…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2021)

16C today... morning fine and sunny....afternoon overcast....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice sunny day, around 21C/70F…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2021)

Started snowing at the mine around 0500 this AM










​At the moment, 5 of 6 tires are bald and still running summer edges. Took the grader into the shop this morning for new edges. We shall see what they put on

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2021)

Scottish....😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 3, 2021)

Dang and it 76⁰ F this morning in Houston.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 3, 2021)

52℉ outside of Denver right now - we're supposed to see around 75℉ by this afternoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Started snowing at the mine around 0500 this AM
> 
> View attachment 643489
> 
> ...


Almost looks like your grader is travelling at "Ludicrous Speed"!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 3, 2021)

74 ℉ and clear where I live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2021)

A nice and quite warm day. 21C.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2021)

4.30am not Cold in here.
puppy is now 8 months and the other day heard thunder for the first time!
Interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 3, 2021)

thats about 66 to 88 for those who like F'ing temperatures

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2021)

Mixed bag of wind, sun and rain today. Around 14C/57F…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 3, 2021)

Delightful here. Mid-70's in the morning and gets up to mid-80's in the afternoon. Breeze of about 10 kts off the ocean. Perfect for reading - and napping - on the back porch. No rain, although we did have a brief shower in the wee hours yesterday.

Unfortunately rain chance go up to the 50% - 60% range for next weekend, just in time for the annual Amateur Radio Swap Meet. Last year's was a washout and I'm hoping we will have at least some good dry weather for this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 3, 2021)

It's slightly warm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 3, 2021)

Currently 79 degrees F here with an overcast of wildfire smoke. You can smell it and taste it. I've detected a slight hint of Bear, Deer, Raccoon, and Skunk. Yum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2021)

Turned into a Bitchin day here,
sunny and the toematoes are a growin!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 4, 2021)

Forecast was 35C. Currently 36C which is only one degree more which is amazingly accurate for the Bureau of Misinformation. Usually be bust their prediction by 4 to 8 degrees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 4, 2021)

91F with a 10% chance of rain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)

19°C with some of cloud cover. Generally it's warm.


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 4, 2021)

A couple days ago, our low finally hit below 70 F for the first time since last spring. I walked out the door and smiled, then had to run inside and check the official temperature...69.1 F on the books. WOOT!
This was at the weather station NE of Tampa, only a few blocks from our house. I can officially say we survived another Florida summer.


-Irish

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 4, 2021)

There are only two seasons in Central Florida:

1. Summer
2. The 4th of July.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ecartar1950 (Oct 4, 2021)

On the Gold Coast in Qld Australia, it is currently 25C. Bright & sunny, with a forecast max of 28C. Pretty standard for early summer here.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2021)

Yep, on the NSW Sydney coast 21.6C, sunny, a little wind and it's wonderful to be alive!
Tomorrow............ 23
Thurs.........................27
mayby rain Sat or Sunday....... I can handle that!


----------



## ecartar1950 (Oct 5, 2021)

N4521U said:


> Yep, on the NSW Sydney coast 21.6C, sunny, a little wind and it's wonderful to be alive!
> Tomorrow............ 23
> Thurs.........................27
> mayby rain Sat or Sunday....... I can handle that!


Yes. my favourite time of year, before the summer heat starts and after our 'extreme' winter weather.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2021)

1” of snow on the ground and expecting 3 more. 5 of 6 tires bald and summer edges. Gonna be a fun night until 450 tons of yellow come at me downhill and sideways

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 6, 2021)

Let me send you a set of chains I am not using. I probably am not going to ever use them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> 1” of snow on the ground and expecting 3 more. 5 of 6 tires bald and summer edges. Gonna be a fun night until 450 tons of yellow come at me downhill and sideways


So I'm guessing that not only your grader has smoothies, but the dumptrucks and loaders as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2021)

Graders and small loaders 980 and under get chains or winter tires. Everything else runs the same tire year round and rely on the roads being crushing up with 2" minus rock. I only spun out and slid backwards a few feet twice last night. 4" of wet snow fell. We had two 24s and one 16 running last night and kept everything rolling

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2021)

17C today and mostly sunny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Oct 7, 2021)

70ºF/21ºC and overcast (providing really nice indirect lighting)


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Leonidas (Oct 12, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Started snowing at the mine around 0500 this AM
> 
> View attachment 643489
> 
> ...


What kind of truck is that?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2021)

Leonidas
Its a Cat 24M grader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Oct 12, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Leonidas
> Its a Cat 24M grader.
> 
> View attachment 644444​


Oh cool. Those are bigger than I thought they were. Or it's just a bigger version of one that I have seen. (One that is street legal)


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2021)

Blade is 24' wide and I sit 10' off the ground. 52' long

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 13, 2021)

-We have had a few not very large snow storms, at least where I live. The snow level got down to about 4,500 ft but only as a dusting. In town we got mixed rain and snow. At about 10,000 ft there was at least a foot of snow. We went from cooling the house to heating the house in 12 hours: gotta love Nevada weather!
-Good news on the Caldor fire. So far it has burned almost 222.000 acres (100,100 ha) but the snow storms really helped so it is now 98% contained.
-As of Tuesday, Oct. 12, the Dixie Fire has burned 963,300 acres (437,900 ha) and is now 94 percent contained due in large part to the snow. There are still over 1,300 personnel fighting the fire. With the peripheral burns the total fire "incident" went well over a million acres.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes we have weather, and we're having some rumbling thunder and a bit of rain at 5pm!
Gotta luvvit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2021)

Mostly sunny around 18C/64F…

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice sunny day 25C

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2021)

Cloudy but chilly around 14C/57F…


----------



## destrozas (Oct 23, 2021)

This morning here it's a 10 º c at 8AM but now 9:45 AM It,s a 19ºc. Heat Sun...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks like the Bureau of Meteorology Misinformation has got it wrong again. Stinking hot as the humidity is very high as well. 

Getting it wrong is not surprising seeing the Wide Bay Burnett region at 48,598.4 km2 (18,763.9 sq mi) is 2.4 times the size of Wales (20,779 km2 (8,023 sq mi)) or bigger than New Hampshire, New Jersey, Connecticut, Delaware, Rhode Island and the District of Columbia combined (18,367.94 sq mi) but is covered by a single forecast. In the capital cities almost every suburb has its own forecast. Here where so much of Australias fruit, vegetables and meat is grown it is a case of the politicians don't give a **** so nor does the BoM and other government entities.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2021)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 14C/57F…


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 25, 2021)

-Don't know if I'll get this off tonight. Locally we have winds gusting over 60mph and have had multiple short power outages.
-Last week was good for the Sierras. The moisture was enough to allow containment of both the Caldor and Dixie fires. The evacuations for Caldor fire, just south and west of Lake Tahoe, were lifted and folks got to go "home" and check on damage.
-But, as the saying goes, every silver lining has a cloud. We are in the midst of a "Bomb Cyclone" (a term I've never heard before) with a massive front off the Washington-British Colombia coast. Waves in the 40-50 foot range have tossed containers off ships, some 40 from one ship alone, and the storm was described as being equal to a Category Three hurricane. The rains have caused flash floods and folks in the Caldor fire area are again under evacuation orders. As the temperature drops we MAY get feet of snow above 8,000ft but for now, and when the temperature is above freezing, the denuded super saturated soil will obey the law of gravity.
(-Just had another power failure. A UPS is mandatory around here.)
-It is unlikely we will see much rain where I live but neighbors have posted dust storm photos on social media.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2021)

We're getting hammered in NorCal from this weather event.
High winds and torrential rain in the past 24 hours.
Major flooding in many areas and concerns about debris flows coming off recent burn scars.
The upside is many of the area fires that have been contained but still burning, are being suppressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 26, 2021)

We got 56mm rain last night in a short period. Our water tanks are full and the dam has muddy water in it. More rain than July August and September combined. Wonderful.

Our lovely grey grass has gone all mouldy green and I guess next week I will have to chip the rust off the mower and use it for the first time in months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> We're getting hammered in NorCal from this weather event.
> High winds and torrential rain in the past 24 hours.
> Major flooding in many areas and concerns about debris flows coming off recent burn scars.
> The upside is many of the area fires that have been contained but still burning, are being suppressed.


So you're why we only got the wind and .86 inches of rain. Rain hog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2021)

at6 said:


> So you're why we only got the wind and .86 inches of rain. Rain hog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Truth be told, it was a flash in the pan.
Yes, we got some rain, no it wasn't historic (as the media has been saying).

To be honest, it was cool to see the satellite pics showing the cyclonic storm, but the winds and rain put it at a weak cat. 3 cyclone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2021)

28C today sunny early and through the afternoon, but mid morning the clouds rolled in and dropped a couple of millimeters then disapppeared....


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 27, 2021)

-Nevada is a desert. Where I live gets less than seven inches (17.75cm) of moisture (combined rain and snow) per year. Before last weeks' storm the Reno airport recorded just under 2.25" (5.7 cm) moisture for the entire year. After the storm the airport recorded just over 5.5" (14 cm) so we doubled the amount of annual moisture in two days.
-That isn't a lot of moisture but we had flash floods and rivers overtopping their banks in some areas. The folks in the California forest fire areas really got it bad; some roads are still closed due to landslides. As GrauGeist reported the western slope of the Sierras got far more rain and wind that the eastern slope and the Great Basin.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 28, 2021)

It's hot and blowy here today!
Don't want to look at details.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2021)

Cool and sunny. Around 12C/54F…


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2021)

bit of dribble in the morning then the clouds disappeared to a fine sunny day 22C


----------



## N4521U (Nov 3, 2021)

Yeppoh, we're havin it.................. rain, forecast for the next eight days!


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 3, 2021)

Send that north to the Wide Bay please

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)

A cloudy, cold and rainy day today ....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2021)

Cool and cloudy. Around 10C/50F…


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

It was, and still, is raining here ...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2021)

To repeat the above.........................
"It was, and still, is raining here ..."


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2021)

It’s sunny it’s 20C/68F and I’m not in the UK for the first time in 2 years, it’s a good day.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 14, 2021)

And the Wide Bay area of Qld will take all you can send us at present


----------



## wuzak (Nov 14, 2021)

The weather here is shit....

More like mid winter than late spring.


----------



## at6 (Nov 15, 2021)

wuzak said:


> The weather here is shit....
> 
> More like mid winter than late spring.


Do you need T.P. to help wipe it up?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 15, 2021)

Sunny and very warm today!
But....................
Snow in the mountains South..............
Rain and flooding in the North................
Way South rain and big winds.................
Insanity!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2021)

About 9"/23cm of wet west coast snow fell last night. A quick look on the Googler shows that one square foot of that crap is about 13lbs while the normal dry snow we get is about 4lbs. I managed to get the walkway done without stroking out.....bobcat has been summoned for the driveway. ....and its supposed to get up to 8°C/46°F with showers today. Driving will be fun

EDIT: speak of the devil

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 25, 2021)

*Rain beautiful rain and lots of it. Whoopee*

In the last 8 days we have had 323mm/12.8" and yesterday I had to sandbag about 50m/165ft in the middle of our dam where it has settled since the last good rain in 2013. I also had to cut away a part of the dam wall at the spillway to stop it overflowing in the middle as it had started cutting a trench where the dry ground had cracked. Fortunately I saw it when only 50cm wide and 10cm deep or we would have lost the dam.

The nearest reporting station to us has had the following. They are close to the coast so get more rain days than us and less extreme temperatures. Usually our rainfalls are quite similar. Our total for the year is 690.


----------



## special ed (Nov 25, 2021)

My first trip to Rochester N.Y. for a training class was Nov of 1970. I looked up the info (long before Google) and found the average winter total snowfall was 52 inches. When I arrived, I found they had 109 inches already by that month.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2021)

special ed said:


> My first trip to Rochester N.Y. for a training class was Nov of 1970. I looked up the info (long before Google) and found the average winter total snowfall was 52 inches. When I arrived, I found they had 109 inches already by that month.


In the 80's and 90's we were averaging close to 15' of snow for the year. We would go for weeks with nothing but highs and lows between -20°C and -40°C. As the old saying goes. "We have four seasons here too: early winter, winter, late winter and next winter."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 25, 2021)

I agree. At the smaller airports, I was astounded to see cars buried for the duration, located only by their antenna. Somehow they plowed around them.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2021)

Many Rain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2021)

Beautiful sunny day today 26C


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2021)

Bout the same here Wayne!


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 28, 2021)

In half an hour around midday we had clear blue skies, snow, hail, sleet, rain and back to bright sunshine again with rainbows before it rained for the rest of the day.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2021)

Well This was a bit embarrassing!
Sent a msg to an old timer roofer to take a look at this "problem"!


I don't have a tallish step ladder......................... the real "problem"!
We've had some big winds, a couple of palm trees next door yard.......
The downspout was plugged with That Sh!t is all...................
Handed over 50 clams for his Trouble!!!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 28, 2021)

I've got four oak trees in my front yard. It's a constant battle.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 28, 2021)

Yup. Them oaks is fast.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)

The rain with snow ... 0°C. Now it is snowing.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 28, 2021)

there are a number of products that prevent that problem - we don't use any because we depend on rain water tanks and they severely reduce the amount of runoff that goes in the tanks.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 28, 2021)

First year I had to disassemble all the downspouts and clean out all the elbows. This year I just went up with a hose and water jetted them out.


----------



## special ed (Nov 28, 2021)

About 20 or so years ago I took off all gutters except the front. Less roof damage since that time. Have since moved to a house with the only gutter over rear doors. Here in south 
Louisiana, the rain storms are like being in a carwash. I once was driving in a down pour so severe I could not see the front of the car (yes a big American car) and since I was on a two lane highway with lots of curves and a bayou on my right, I decided to get off the road at the next large oak tree, position known only by the dark blob to my right.. When the rain slacked, I was very surprised to find myself about 4 feet from another car whose driver also found the same tree.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 28, 2021)

We get that sort of rain too about once every ten years - 122mm (about 4 3/4 inches) in a hour five years back.
Usually we get short sharp rain but only 5-20mm.
At present we are getting slow soaking rain and the soil is close to saturation. If we get some more heavy rain it may turn into a rerun of 2011 and 2013 where the local river burst its 28m (almost 100ft) banks and left debris on the cross bars of the power poles beside the river and downstream Bundaberg had a "1 in 100 year" flood.


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 29, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Bundaberg had a "1 in 100 year" flood.


It's amazing how often 1 in 100 years weather events happen. We have had about 7 in the last 20 years. In my small hometown a new housing estate is being built on a flood plain the experts say it will only flood 1 in 100 years, I hope the new homeowners have good insurance.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 29, 2021)

I bet the insurance robbers industry have a bunch of exclusions hidden in the fine print that translate as give us your money but never expect a payout.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 29, 2021)

Flood insurance in the US is federally covered, so it's you and me bailing out the stupid.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 29, 2021)

There was a Royal Commision into banking and insurance here in Aus a few years back and what they found was ing. One insurer just about went broke from the results and the majority of the Commissions findings have never, and will never, been turned into law.

From what I read and heard from people affected by it, the NZ govt bailed out the insurers after the Christchurch earthquake to save them from going broke. The insurers spent the money on bonuses etc and one person I worked with until covid was still waiting for his payout 8 years after his house was declared un-repairable by the government because it was in a red zone. The insurers want to pay him the value of the damage (minor) not the value of the house which can never be lived in again. 

The politicians are doing diddley squat because they want insurance company directorships after they are out of parliament.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 29, 2021)

Seems kinda’ like home.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 29, 2021)

Well, our employee health plan is officially screwed. The promised December roll out has been put off to January. Three people cancelled their current policies in anticipation of the December start up, and now they are hung out to dry. I was able to get mine reinstated to the end of the year, thank God.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2021)

Cool with some rain showers. Around 8C/46F…


----------



## N4521U (Dec 9, 2021)

Sydney is flooding, I am 30 min South.......................... what rain??????

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)

Snowing at the moment.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 9, 2021)

It's cold, but no rain / snow!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2021)

we had rain yesterday, none today.
fires on the Murry River!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2021)

Huge storms tonight. Severe thunderstorms with multiple confirmed tornados. One went right past us, could see it from our window. Extensive debris field, demolished houses, and lots of areas without power.

We are good, no apparent damage to our house. We'll see more in the morning. We have power too which is good.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 11, 2021)

We got snow. Lots of snow. But I got off lucky, because the heaviest belt went just south of us and the SE suburbs of St. Paul got 17-20". That's like a half meter for you metric types. We got about a foot. Light fluffy stuff, so it was easy to move.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 11, 2021)

Autumn finally got here. We've gone from a high of 84°F yesterday to 54° today. Overnight low should be around 35° or so.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2021)

Cloudy and rainy. Around 10C/50F…


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 11, 2021)

Beautiful
Low this morning 18.1C with dew point 19.6C so a heavy dew
Predicted high 30C 100km/60m away which will mean we get around 35C
Perfect weather for growing the new turf I laid over most of the areas where the grass had totally died off to bare dirt in the last five years. Hopefully the areas where the grass has got very thin will also grow in to provide full coverage. At present it is just growing UP at an astonishing rate so I need to mow every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)

Snowing.


----------



## NVSMITH (Dec 13, 2021)

-A rain and snow mixture will come down. The low will be 17°. South winds 25 to 35 mph with gusts up to 60 mph expected. Local gusts to 75 mph are possible along Highway 95 near Walker Lake. Widespread power outages are possible. Travel will be hazardous, especially for high profile vehicles along Highway 95 and Alternate 95.
-The highway 395 corridor can expect road closures due to high winds and whiteouts. Wind velocity above 8,000 ft may approach 100mph.
-Guess I'm not going to Bridgeport for pizza...


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 13, 2021)

No you definitely need to stay safe in that weather.

A couple of days ago here a woman went to Hungry Jacks (what you call Jack in a box) and drove out the drive through into fast flood waters and was swept away and drowned.

It does not matter how often the *if its flooded forget it* message is repeated there are always some who think they know better - last week four died from thinking this in Eastern Aus.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2021)

Cloudy but dry. Around 12C/54F…


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2021)

-29*C/-20.2*F at 0830


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2021)

Yesterday scrapping ice off my car, today its like summer

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 18, 2021)

Scraping sweat off ME, too much like summer!


----------



## NVSMITH (Dec 23, 2021)

From today's weather forecast:
"Meanwhile, heavy snowfall is expected in the central Sierra Nevada Mountains, where snow could pile up as high as 10 feet.
Most residents in the Sierra Nevadas are expected to see around five to eight feet of snow, with people urged to avoid travel over the coming days due to potentially hazardous driving conditions."


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 23, 2021)

You guys are tough. I would think 8 feet of snow is more than "potentially" hazardous.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2021)

Snowing. 0C.


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 23, 2021)

I hope everyone gets Christmas weather they can be thankful for. 

If it is wet here I will be forced to have a drink to celebrate and if it is dry I will be forced to have a drink to celebrate. The wetter it is the more I will celebrate.

We are going to get it pretty good compared to parts of Perth in Western Australia where highs of up to 45C are predicted for the next three days. Here, the rain, if it happens, will be welcome so long as the temperatures stay down under 35C. 






We often use another forecast location 100km SSW to predict our weather and it looks very similar so we are hoping the BoM are correct for a change.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2021)

-25C for Xmas. Perfect temp for gradering


----------



## at6 (Dec 24, 2021)

NVSMITH said:


> From today's weather forecast:
> "Meanwhile, heavy snowfall is expected in the central Sierra Nevada Mountains, where snow could pile up as high as 10 feet.
> Most residents in the Sierra Nevadas are expected to see around five to eight feet of snow, with people urged to avoid travel over the coming days due to potentially hazardous driving conditions."





SaparotRob said:


> You guys are tough. I would think 8 feet of snow is more than "potentially" hazardous.


If he lives in Mammoth Lakes, 8 feet is almost nothing. My parents lived there from June 1972 to June 1973. One winter and they came back over here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2021)

at6 said:


> If he lives in Mammoth Lakes, 8 feet is almost nothing. My parents lived there from June 1972 to June 1973. One winter and they came back over here.


I lived in Big Bear (southern California) for a short while. Winter storms coming off the Pacific could easily dump 8 to 12 feet in a single storm.
Up here in Redding, we see snowfall in town once every ten years or so, and I'm ok with that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2021)

Still snowing. +1/0C.


----------



## NVSMITH (Dec 24, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> You guys are tough. I would think 8 feet of snow is more than "potentially" hazardous.


-Well, when it gets to six feet we usually stop and put chains on.
-Roger on Mammoth. My son and I went in May a few years back and the snow was still two stories tall. A few hours later we were sweating while changing a tire in Death Valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2021)

Clear and cold. Around 2C/35F…


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm in Melbourne and it's FREEEEEEEZIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 26, 2021)

But its summer in Melbourne so it cant be less than 1C 

And, unlike Sydney, Melbourne you do not need to social distance using 2 metres spacing


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2021)

Here in Redding at the moment:

Nasty... 😬


----------



## Viking1066 (Dec 27, 2021)

Received our first dusting this evening in SE Wisconsin. Very unusual for this time of year. Nothing like where I grew up, the Red River Valley, North Dakota, 75 miles from the Canadian border.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2021)

A sunny but cold day. -7C.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 27, 2021)

​supposed to get up to a balmy -25°C today


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2021)

Yep. -33C in Calgary when I got up this morning. They closed all the ski hills in the mountains.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 27, 2021)

Yikes!


----------



## Viking1066 (Dec 27, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 652896
> ​supposed to get up to a balmy -25°C today


I had a feeling it was like this where you are. Ugh.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 27, 2021)

4°C , clear ...


----------



## ODonovan (Dec 27, 2021)

Here I am in lovely central Florida. We wait all summer and autumn for the weather to cool off. Here we are, officially in winter, and it was 81F (about 27C) today. OH, COME ON! Yes, that IS a lot cooler than summer, when it hovers around 104F (40C) whenever it's not pouring torrential thunderstorms on us. But still, we want our cool weather! We paid our dues by living through the rest of the year.


-Irish


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2021)

29C fine and sunny today.

I just can't grasp that -36C stuff....is that really cold.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 27, 2021)

Wayne Little
Wayne, when I do my pre-trip walkaround, about 130ft., my ears are burning by the time I get into the cab. Just lifting and placing the wheel chocks freeze up the hands. I can't confirm this but estimating a 10kph wind speed brought the windchill factor to -48°Cish


----------



## chipieal (Dec 27, 2021)

Boillings, Montana below zero


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 28, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> I just can't grasp that -36C stuff....is that really cold.....


Without proper clothing, food, and other supplies, it is more than enough to cause a terrible, horrible frozen death ...

Both in 1939 Winter war and the Eastern Front in WW2, they were more losses to harsh weather than those who were directly killed in action, on both sides ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Warbirdnutball (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm surrounded by white stuff myself, temps hovering in the 20s during the day and the teens at night. But life marches on and I do my best to keep up.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2021)

Cloudy and rainy. Around 12C/54F…


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hit our high of -21°C/-5°F. On Wednesday the high is supposed to be -32°C/-26°F. Our normals are -8°C/18°F


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2021)

damp and 15'c here today.

like Wayne i can't imagine -30'c, -9'c is the lowest I've seen


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2021)

Nah...you can keep that really cold stuff up your way.......currently at the PLUS end of the scale....38.4C at my place and it's not quite midday yet....so likely going to top 40C sometime this afternoon....


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2021)

We've had a 76 degree swing in temperature this year: 37°C in June 28 and -39°C on Dec 23


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 30, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Hit our high of -21°C/-5°F. On Wednesday the high is supposed to be -32°C/-26°F. Our normals are -8°C/18°F


Just keep it up there where it belongs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2021)

-34°C/-30°F...WC -43°C/-45°F


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2021)

Raining. +7C.


----------



## NVSMITH (Jan 1, 2022)

-Well, the December weather was interesting. The Lake Tahoe basin got over 19 feet (5.8m) of snow and the Mammoth Lake area got over 16 feet (4.9m) in one month. This may not mean a lot to our Canadian neighbors or folks in Alpine regions or Scandinavia but it qualifies for a bunch around here.
-Locally snow has wandered down to the 4,000 ft (1,220m) level but mixes with rain when the temperature goes above freezing. The current snow line is holding around 5,000 ft (1,525m).
-Hopefully the trend will continue for the rest of the winter. One California reservoir was down to about 19% capacity a couple of months ago; it is now up to about 30%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2022)

29C today fine and sunny.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2022)

Still raining , 12C.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 2, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> -34°C/-30°F...WC -43°C/-45°F



We got your 34°C yesterday but it did not have that obscenity in front of it so about 87°F


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2022)

Currently -19°C/windchill is -27°C, heading out to shovel the snow off the driveway to make room for more snow tonight................


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 2, 2022)

Looks like Saturday will give us the best chance of rain


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2022)

Cloudy and mild for this time of year. Around 10C/50F...


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2022)

-20°C/WC -35°C. Winds gusting 30-50km/h





Your browser is not able to display this video.










​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2022)

It warmed up to 1C today in sunshine but it's back to -27 by Wednesday.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 3, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> It warmed up to 1C today in sunshine but it's back to -27 by Wednesday.


But the wind off the rivers makes it feel far colder downtown


----------



## AMCKen (Jan 3, 2022)

Edmonton weather much the same as Fubar's.
I'll believe next Sunday's when I see it.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2022)

This is why I hate windy days in winter; there are houses behind the car




​After last nights wind Dawg can now hop over to the neighbours yard





​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2022)

The winter is the winter. I remember such ones. These today's ones are the measly substitute for .

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jan 3, 2022)

Finally snowed. Wasn't much. Nothing like the Red River Valley, ND.


----------



## Warbirdnutball (Jan 3, 2022)

Wow. Here it went from the ground being covered in snow and temps in the teens (Fahrenheit) to rain and slightly warmer weather, only in the mid 30s to 40s. Ya gotta love global warming.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2022)

Cold and clear. Around 2C/36F…


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 7, 2022)

47mm rain yesterday and the same in the last hour.

Love it.

One of our neighbours got 70mm and another 90. No complaints

Another friend about 25km (15? miles) away got 301mm and his nearest town of Biggenden now has a worse flood than the previous record of 2013. Adam seems happy so far but the residents of Biggenden will certainly be complaining.

9am update - Adam has had another 350mm and is not happy, official rainfall in area is up to 650mm in 24 hours but some local reports have over 1,000mm (40 inches) in last 24 hours
Ex-cyclone brings heavy rain, flooding to Queensland's south-east. BIggendon has not hit the news yet but facetime video shows lots of damage


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 8, 2022)

For four days from -29 to -19 C. I think it's winter.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 3, 2022)

The freeze set in overnight with the ungodly "wintry mix" precip of freezing rain, sleet, and snow, but it's not too bad here. Temp got down to 24°F overnight, warming up to around 32 this afternoon. Wind-chill is down into the single digits.

Another freeze overnight, and then we start a gradual warming.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)

Today in the mornig there was some of the white deposit we used to get at the winter time. But it melted soon and the Sun appeared. Then it started raining. The temperature 4/5°C. Cloudy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2022)

Been snowing non-stop the last 2 days. More than a foot of snow in the last 24 hours. Love it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 3, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Been snowing non-stop the last 2 days. More than a foot of snow in the last 24 hours. Love it!


We sent you out storm - saw about a foot starting Tuesday night. This morning it was -10F


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> We sent you out storm - saw about a foot starting Tuesday night. This morning it was -10F



The temps are dropping rapidly. We are not getting as cold you, probably because you are at a higher elevation. Tomorrow might -2F.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 3, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The temps are dropping rapidly. We are getting as cold you, probably because you are at a higher elevation. Tomorrow might -2F.


It's 10F at my place right now - just picked my daughters up from their friend's house, about 3000' higher than I'm at, 0F!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2022)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 10C/50F…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 5, 2022)

We're above freezing point this afternoon, due to drop below again overnight (yay, refreeze!), and then have normal winter weather the next few days (highs in the 50sF, lows around freezing.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Rain showers and windy with some sunshine. Around 10C/50F…


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 9, 2022)

Sunny and +13C and it's Feb. I think this will be the warmest winter in many years.
But that's OK with me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 9, 2022)

Sunny and hot!
84F / 28.9C


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 15, 2022)

Sunny, light cloud cover, and humid. 33C and 65%. Radio says feels like temperature is 38C
Be a very nice day without that humidity.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 15, 2022)

It's been mild since our little freeze, but another cold front due in Thursday with precipitation on the menu. It should just be a cold rain, though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2022)

60F in my part of the world today. Expecting 8" of snow tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)

7°C. Cloudy with raining coming up.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2022)

Mild and rainy. Around 14C/57F…


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2022)

25C today scattere dcloud so the sun was in and out all day....


----------



## special ed (Feb 17, 2022)

Yesterday, got the mower stuck in the yard and then the van, trying to to pull it out. I was trying to beat todays alleged severe weather. The weather guessers have been whining about "the drought" but have never asked me about how soft the yard is. If I don't get it cut, it will be weeks before good weather again and the grass is already greening. Enough complaining, back to model building.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2022)

special ed said:


> Yesterday, got the mower stuck in the yard and then the van, trying to to pull it out. I was trying to beat todays alleged severe weather. The weather guessers have been whining about "the drought" but have never asked me about how soft the yard is. If I don't get it cut, it will be weeks before good weather again and the grass is already greening. Enough complaining, back to model building.


Whenever things don't go right, reclosing to model building it the correct answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 23, 2022)

Weather here is nothing like forecast for last two days and so far today (it is 7:30 am Thursday here)
Last two days forecast was storms with up to 300 mm in 6 hours. One place got 390 mm on Tuesday, there is major flooding in Gympie - 2 hours south - and we got 1/2mm Tuesday and 0.1 mm yesterday.
Today is 100% clear blue skies and they have moved the boundary of the severe weather warning 100 km south since last night.
A little rain would be nice.

For scale the distance from Kingaroy to 1770 is 267 km as the crow flies


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2022)

Patch of Fine and sunny weather 30ish for the past few days...


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 24, 2022)

The thunder and rain started at midnight and we have 57mm so far (05:30)

06:45 Update We are in the middle of this triangle and very pleased that we only have 61mm so far. Neighbor has 140mm as of 06:30


----------



## Corky (Feb 24, 2022)

Winter weather advisory, sleet to freezing rain overnight changing to all rain by late tomorrow morning. 33° presently in Franklin County.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2022)

Lovely sunny day around 10C/50F…


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 25, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> View attachment 659182



Spicewood up here. It's been cold but the wintry-mix crap they were forecasting did materialize for us, thankfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 25, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Spicewood up here. It's been cold but the wintry-mix crap they were forecasting did materialize for us, thankfully.


Been just cold and breezy. 42⁰ most of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Feb 26, 2022)

That should've read "didn't materialize". I blame Shiner.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2022)

mostly overcast all day with periods of sun, bit muggy 30C


----------



## GTX (Mar 1, 2022)

Been a tad wet here of late in Brisbane. We had 850mm (33+ inches) of rain at my place in 3 - 4 days.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 1, 2022)

GTX said:


> Been a tad wet here of late in Brisbane. We had 850mm (33+ inches) of rain at my place in 3 - 4 days.


Not sure but, I'm thinking that's just a tad more than a tad. Maybe a tad tad, tad?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 1, 2022)

A couple days above freezing and the boy is tuning up his motorcycle.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> A couple days above freezing and the boy is tuning up his motorcycle.


I sometimes miss the days I used to ride. Lower back and hips just won't let me do it no more. I do admit, it's been pretty nice up here in the Frozen Tundra, aka Minnesota the last few days. Now here's the typical Minnesotan reply "Were gonna pay for these last couple nice days"


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 1, 2022)

I already am. The snowmelt runs down my driveway, pools against the garage door and then freezes in the shade. I've lost one weather strip already.


----------



## Viking1066 (Mar 1, 2022)

Was in the 40's here in SE WI. Nice day. Looks like spring.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 1, 2022)

I think we've seen winter -- or what passes for it down here -- off for the year. Looking at mid-70s the rest of the week.


----------



## wuzak (Mar 2, 2022)

GTX said:


> Been a tad wet here of late in Brisbane. We had 850mm (33+ inches) of rain at my place in 3 - 4 days.



Somewhat more than Hobart's annual rainfall!

Are you in a flooded area?


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Mar 2, 2022)

wuzak said:


> Somewhat more than Hobart's annual rainfall!
> 
> Are you in a flooded area?


We were flooded in for 3 days, though no direct house risk as we live halfway up a hill. Mind you it has started raining again now...sigh


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2022)

Cool with rain showers. Around 10C/50F…


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 6, 2022)

While all around us and south of us there have been massive floods causing many deaths we have been dry and that is a problem when you depend on tank and dam water.

Last night we got 108mm and the tanks and dams are now full. 87mm was in 55 minutes.

Whoopee


----------



## Corky (Mar 6, 2022)

Southern central Pennsylvania, Franklin County, partly cloudy and 66°.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 6, 2022)

Woke up to about 4" of heavy, wet snow.
Cloudy, high of 30


----------



## bdefen (Mar 6, 2022)

Mostly clear, chilly, breezy, a couple snow squalls today. High @40 F, lows tonight mid 20s.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Woke up to about 4" of heavy, wet snow.
> *Cloudy, high of 30*


You must be working in Freezingsheit temperatures. That is about -2 in Censible temperatures

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2022)

Beautiful sunny day 26C


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2022)

Sunny today and -4 C


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 10, 2022)

73 today, 31 tomorrow. Oh how I love March.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2022)

Here in Northern California, we keep getting rain in the forecast and then on the much anticipated day, nope: clear, warm and windy.

It's like that old GEICO commercial where the fisherman is dangling a dollar in front a person, keeping it just out of reach while saying: "Oh, you want that? Huh? You'd like that wouldn't you?"


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 10, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Here in Northern California, we keep getting rain in the forecast and then on the much anticipated day, nope: clear, warm and windy.
> 
> It's like that old GEICO commercial where the fisherman is dangling a dollar in front a person, keeping it just out of reach while saying: "Oh, you want that? Huh? You'd like that wouldn't you?"


Being from Eastern Oregon and having family there still. RAIN is what you need indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 11, 2022)

GTX said:


> Been a tad wet here of late in Brisbane. We had 850mm (33+ inches) of rain at my place in 3 - 4 days.



Now how did that tourism advert go?

Ah, I remember - _Brisbane, beautiful drizzling one day, perfect bucketing the next._

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2022)

Nice sunny day 35C today.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2022)

Clear and 59F (15C) degrees with a expected high of 85F (29C).


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2022)

Mixed bag today. Some sun, some clouds and some rain. Around 11C/52F…


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2022)

33C fine and sunny,


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 20, 2022)

Sunny with patches of clouds left over from last nights rains storm.
62F/16C


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 21, 2022)

Right now we're under a tornado warning until 10pm local time. There are five tornado warnings (meaning tornado has been sighted), the closest of which is 15 miles from here. My dog and I are hunkered down at my mom's house, which is much safer due to being a limestone house set into a declivity, compared to my trailer, located on high and generally clear ground. We'll be staying here until the watches and warnings have abated.

Haven't heard any thunder in ten minutes or so, which is _muy bueno._

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 21, 2022)

North Austin got hit by tornados 🌪 and we are under severe weather conditions watch trough the night. Seems most of the worst will be North of Houston are .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Right now we're under a tornado warning until 10pm local time. There are five tornado warnings (meaning tornado has been sighted), the closest of which is 15 miles from here. My dog and I are hunkered down at my mom's house, which is much safer due to being a limestone house set into a declivity, compared to my trailer, located on high and generally clear ground. We'll be staying here until the watches and warnings have abated.
> 
> Haven't heard any thunder in ten minutes or so, which is _muy bueno._


Stay safe, mate.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 22, 2022)

Keep safe both of you - you are needed here by many

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2022)

A heavy rain cough us by surprise!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 27, 2022)

Our weather is nothing like the forecast
We live in about the centre of the heavy rain blob west of Bundy and at 06:50 it is not raining and only 3 octas cloud

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 27, 2022)

Spring has broken open here in CenTex. Upper 80sF, clear skies, breezy, and the bluebonnets are popping up. It's the prettiest time of year, here.

I'll put up some pics once flower season is in full bloom; it's a gorgeous riot of colors.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2022)

27C Fine and sunny down here....


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 29, 2022)

Yesterdays forecast 7 am rain arrived at 6 pm and was only 2.5 mm = 1/10 inch.

Somewhere local must have got a lot tho because I had to do a detour on the way to my doctor this morning. Lucky I was running 1/2 hour early so I could breakfast before the docs.






Nothing serious tho - 2013 it not only went over all the trees but also over the utility poles on the top of the far bank. Officially 28 metres = about 93 feet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 5, 2022)

Sunny and clear and nice 23C. What more could you ask for. 🙃


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 8, 2022)

Dull, damp and dreary today, currently only 17c.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 8, 2022)

That is because you are in the *dead* centre of Australia and all the politicians and all their hot air have left town 

That high is cooler than our overnight lows in the Wide Bay Burnett


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 8, 2022)

Morning all


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 8, 2022)

Minnesota, where its always winter, and never Christmas. However, a strange glowing orb has been observed in the sky today, and the woodland creatures are murmuring that Aslan is on the move. Perhaps the reign of the White Witch is coming to an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2022)

Guess


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 8, 2022)

Not Australia because any tree that close to a utility pole is cut down.

Maybe Minnesota?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2022)

It's a beautiful if dry spring so far down here in Tejas.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 8, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Not Australia because any tree that close to a utility pole is cut down.
> 
> Maybe Minnesota?


That's the replacement pole. You plant them when the new one is hooked up, and when it's grown to full size, it's time to replace the old pole. Saves on all that digging and transportation costs.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 8, 2022)

I never knew that.


----------



## special ed (Apr 8, 2022)

The things Rob learns here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> That's the replacement pole. You plant them when the new one is hooked up, and when it's grown to full size, it's time to replace the old pole. Saves on all that digging and transportation costs.


Never a truer word spoken in jest, it could be a cheaper option because now if you live out on a property and the poles need replacing, it will cost you dearly for each pole and only the electric company can replace them, using a contractor of course. Oh, and I believe they still remain the property of the electric company. Life is good.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 8, 2022)

I don't know about Canberra but here in QLD if you want underground power you must have above ground to the first pole on your property and you can only go underground after that.


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 9, 2022)

Is that packing peanuts Geo?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 9, 2022)

I wish. That added up to an inch and an inch expected today. Snowing as I type. I've written this before....We have 4 seasons here; Early Winter, Winter, Late Winter and Next Winter.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 9, 2022)

That is better than Calgary on July 4 1969 or 70

28C, followed by flooding rain followed by light snow


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 10, 2022)

Move south! We also have four seasons Hot, Hotter, Damn HOT, OW AHH OUCH OMG THAT'S FREAKING HHHOOOOOTTTTTTT

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 10, 2022)

Nope, you must travel here! You can go to skiing, whenever you got tired of your free Sun Bath in the desert.

You won't regret it, I assure you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2022)

BEE-YOU-TEA-FULL!

Got into the upper 40's last night but it is 70F and very sunny right now. But this is disquieting to me. Cool WX this late in the year seems to always preceed a very bad hurricane season.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (Apr 10, 2022)

cold, misty and rainy - the best weather!


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 10, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Nope, you must travel here! You can go to skiing, whenever you got tired of your free Sun Bath in the desert.
> 
> You won't regret it, I assure you.


OH HEDOUBLEHOKYSTICKS NO. I've spent my years in white hell. Not on my bucket list. I kicked that bucket 🪣 down the road.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Nope, you must travel here! You can go to skiing, whenever you got tired of your free Sun Bath in the desert.
> 
> You won't regret it, I assure you.


I grew up in Orange County (Southern California), we could go surfing at the beach in the morning and snow skiing in the afternoon.

And one of the hottest, driest deserts in the world was only about an hour or so drive away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 11, 2022)

Ahh - NOOOO

I spent some hot August days and nights in _Beautiful downtown Daggett. _Thanks but no thanks


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 11, 2022)

Very warm and calm today, almost like summer, which we never had this season.


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 11, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I grew up in Orange County (Southern California), we could go surfing at the beach in the morning and snow skiing in the afternoon.
> 
> And one of the hottest, driest deserts in the world was only about an hour or so drive away.


Aw Scotty's Castle. Death Valley. Where did he get his money?


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 12, 2022)

In the past week we've had +20C, rain and today we've had snow and it's -7C. That's yo-yo weather for you!
I spent a year in Houston and I know what hot means.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2022)

Huge severe thunderstorms coming through tomorrow. Large powerful tornadoes likely.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 12, 2022)

Bugga
Keep safe


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2022)

At the moment, it's cold, windy, cloudy, sunny with chance of rain or snow with possible thunder & lightning.

I think mother nature has been into the cooking sherry.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Huge severe thunderstorms coming through tomorrow. Large powerful tornadoes likely.


Keep safe!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2022)

Hail that fell in Texas. This is from the same storm system that is coming through. All schools are cancelled tomorrow. We are being told to expect 80 mph straight line winds, large hail, heavy rain, and strong long track tornadoes.

Winds are picking up already. My wife and I were watching some TV about a half hour ago when we heard a huge bang. A branch flew and hit the glass in our front door shattering it. Glass everywhere.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hail that fell in Texas. This is from the same storm system that is coming through. All schools are cancelled tomorrow. We are being told to expect 80 mph straight line winds, large hail, heavy rain, and strong long track tornadoes.
> 
> Winds are picking up already. My wife and I were watching some TV about a half hour ago when we heard a huge bang. A branch flew and hit the glass in our front door shattering it. Glass everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 664606


Damn...


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 13, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hail that fell in Texas. This is from the same storm system that is coming through. All schools are cancelled tomorrow. We are being told to expect 80 mph straight line winds, large hail, heavy rain, and strong long track tornadoes.
> 
> Winds are picking up already. My wife and I were watching some TV about a half hour ago when we heard a huge bang. A branch flew and hit the glass in our front door shattering it. Glass everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 664606


That was from up north of us. Looked really mean. Missed us down here. Possibly some today.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 13, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hail that fell in Texas. This is from the same storm system that is coming through. All schools are cancelled tomorrow. We are being told to expect 80 mph straight line winds, large hail, heavy rain, and strong long track tornadoes.
> 
> Winds are picking up already. My wife and I were watching some TV about a half hour ago when we heard a huge bang. A branch flew and hit the glass in our front door shattering it. Glass everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 664606


Oh wow!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2022)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 22C/72F…


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2022)

Last week, daytime temps in the upper 80's (low 30's C) and right now, we're under winter storm warnings with a series of storms coming through with rain, snow nd daytime highs in the low 50's (11-12 C).

Not complaining, though, we really need it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 15, 2022)

Bright and sunny and a lovely cheery day.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 15, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> That was from up north of us. Looked really mean. Missed us down here. Possibly some today.



~25 mi W of Austin here, just a perfect spring day.

I'd sure hate to have that hailstone hitting my windshield ... or my head.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> ~25 mi W of Austin here, just a perfect spring day.
> 
> I'd sure hate to have that hailstone hitting my windshield ... or my head.



I’ll be down in your neck of the woods next week. Well a few hours away. I have to fly to Fort Worth for some meetings on Monday.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 15, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I’ll be down in your neck of the woods next week. Well a few hours away. I have to fly to Fort Worth for some meetings on Monday.



If I had the time we could have a beer, but work and crap, you know the drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> If I had the time we could have a beer, but work and crap, you know the drill.



I would love that, but I doubt I will have time either. I think my days and evenings are all planned. I fly home Thursday afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2022)

Lovely sunny day. Around 20C/68F…


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2022)

25c fine and sunny morning, overcast and some rain in the afternoon


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 17, 2022)

Its been a warm and sunny Indian summer sort of day with temp up to 23c. Currently now in the early night with the moon just past full, the temp is dropping and currently at 9c. Not long before we get the first frosts.


----------



## Corky (Apr 23, 2022)

After a cool wet Spring here in Franklin County, Pennsylvania, it appears that things are finally going to warm up. Just last week here in south central Pennsylvania, the nights were in the 30’s. Today it could reach 70° this afternoon.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 23, 2022)

Same here in MN. But then it's supposed to get cold again with temps no higher than 50s F for two weeks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm starting to suspect our weather people went to the same school as the Russian media.

As the week approaches, we're told:
"Winter storm warning, rain and snow possible!"
The next day:
"Rain and thunderstorms throughout next week"
Then:
"Scattered showers and overcast next week"
And finally:
"Partly cloudy with a chance of rain"

What really happened the next week:
sunny, light breeze...


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Brought the British weather to Italy. Around 14C/57F and raining…


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 23, 2022)

About the same temp as here Hugh but without the rain, but very overcast with morning mist.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2022)

Overcast day 22C yet seemed much warmer....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 28, 2022)

Down in Victoria to day, Bendigo and was wet and miserable but did not stop us visiting the Elvis Expo. It was great and if you can immagin oldies with walkers jitterbugging..................not me though, I was on a walking stick.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2022)

28C today fine and sunny.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 29, 2022)

Much nicer day, cloudy but warm. Spent the day tracking silo art, amazing stuff.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2022)

Snowing; snow tires come off Monday


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 29, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Snowing; snow tires come off Monday


Snowing! It's 82F here supposed to hit 87/88

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 29, 2022)

Temperature is 59F / 15C where I'm at.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2022)

Ran showers and a bit miserable. Around 12C/54F…


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 2, 2022)

Lots of morning mist as we left the Snowy's, turned into a bright but cool sunny day.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2022)

Cloudy with some sunshine. Around 15C/59F…


----------



## MiTasol (May 6, 2022)

Winter has come. We need rain, not fog. It is only the heavy dews that are keeping most of the grass green









Be;low is the latest from the Bureau of Misinformation. Our rainfall over the ANZAC weekend was zero. I will let you know next Saturday what rain we actually got, if any. We are on the southern end of the central coastal area


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 6, 2022)

Just been on a run around Victoria and came back through the Snowy's, I have never seen the area so green and lush and we have also been having some misty mornings.


----------



## Donivanp (May 6, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Just been on a run around Victoria and came back through the Snowy's, I have never seen the area so green and lush and we have also been having some misty mornings.


Vic, what are the "Snowy's" ?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 6, 2022)

They are a range of very old mountains in southern New South Wales, by world standards they are not very high, the highest being Mount Kosciusko at 2,228metres (7,310ft). They are contained within the Kosciusko National Park. The Snowy's are the playground of the snow skiers between mid June - mid October, weather permitting. If the weather is no obliging, then they manufactures snow which gives limited skiing. The area also has I believe the worlds largest hydro-electric schemes which is where I used to work many years ago.


----------



## Donivanp (May 6, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> They are a range of very old mountains in southern New South Wales, by world standards they are not very high, the highest being Mount Kosciusko at 2,228metres (7,310ft). They are contained within the Kosciusko National Park. The Snowy's are the playground of the snow skiers between mid June - mid October, weather permitting. If the weather is no obliging, then they manufactures snow which gives limited skiing. The area also has I believe the worlds largest hydro-electric schemes which is where I used to work many years ago.


Thanks. 7K feet is still high enough. Thinking of snow in June-Aug throws me way off. It 91⁰ F here and just getting started.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 6, 2022)

96°F here today, projected to 99°+ by Sunday, and this to last for the next week ... like we needed more drought.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 6, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> Thanks. 7K feet is still high enough. Thinking of snow in June-Aug throws me way off. It 91⁰ F here and just getting started.



You gotta remember that's their winter, it's that whole upside-down thing.


----------



## Donivanp (May 6, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> You gotta remember that's their winter, it's that whole upside-down thing.


Yeah I know, been down under a few times. But it was Darwin and I was stationed on Guam so, hot it hot!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 6, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> Yeah I know, been down under a few times. But it was Darwin and I was stationed on Guam so, hot it hot!!!



Spicewood in the house here, you're just a few miles down the road in Katy, you know what I mean when we talk hot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 6, 2022)

OK so you guys have it hot, nigh on mid day here and its just pushing 8C (46). 🥶

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 6, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> OK so you guys have it hot, nigh on mid day here and its just pushing 8C (46). 🥶


46 would be nice though about ten warmer is starting my sweet spot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 6, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> OK so you guys have it hot, nigh on mid day here and its just pushing 8C (46). 🥶



Turn your thermometer upside down!

ETA: Your clock might be inverted as well

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 7, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2022)

Snowing right now





Your browser is not able to display this video.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 8, 2022)

We're looking to be right around 100°F today.


----------



## Donivanp (May 8, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Snowing right now
> 
> View attachment 667390​


Dude, Christmas be over already. Stop with the dandruff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2022)

Don, I've had snow fall on me every month of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2022)

Snowing again


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)

Here it was a sunny day but a quite cold one.


----------



## Donivanp (May 9, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Snowing again


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (May 10, 2022)

10th of May and not yet ten AM. How anyone lived in Texas before AC I'll never understand.


----------



## special ed (May 10, 2022)

Window fans and attic fans. Modern homes are not designed for good airflow.


----------



## Donivanp (May 10, 2022)

special ed said:


> Window fans and attic fans. Modern homes are not designed for good airflow.


I've done all that. Even seen a recreation of Stephen F. Austin home. Wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 11, 2022)

Sunny, breezy and 28C


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 11, 2022)

Big thunderstorm. Some marble size hail.
Tornado warning to our north.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 11, 2022)

Cold, wet, bucketing it down and set in for the day. Currently 14C.


----------



## MiTasol (May 15, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> 10th of May and not yet ten AM. How anyone lived in Texas before AC I'll never understand.
> 
> View attachment 667671



It is 32C here (about 84F) and we are moving into winter. It is also very cloudy and humid with occasional rain. We regularly pass 40 in summer (that is over 100 to you) and our record is over 45 so I do not know what you are grizzling about.

82 = 29 which is pleasingly warm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 19, 2022)

Last week the forecast was that we would get up to ten times our monthly rainfall in a week.
We got 122mm Thursday and 76mm Friday and our May average is 65mm. We have had 243mm for the month and full dams for the first time in May for 11 years so almost everyone is happy.

Last night they were predicting 90% chance of 40-60mm for today and the same tomorrow. Sunday fine

This morning they are saying 80% for 10-20mm today and tomorrow and 5mm Sunday. 

It is cold though - I have to laugh at the fire danger though with everything sodden.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2022)

Severe T-Storms came through the area. One tornado.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 19, 2022)

Not good.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 20, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet
, Stay safe, Chris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 20, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Severe T-Storms came through the area. One tornado.
> 
> View attachment 669509
> View attachment 669510
> ...


Mother nature is a viscous witch at times.

I am guessing there were no worrisome injuries to you and yours but if I am wrong - heal fast and keep safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Mother nature is a viscous witch at times.
> 
> I am guessing there were no worrisome injuries to you and yours but if I am wrong - heal fast and keep safe



No, we are fine. I don’t believe there were any injuries at all.


----------



## Donivanp (May 20, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Severe T-Storms came through the area. One tornado.
> 
> View attachment 669509
> View attachment 669510
> ...


Not fun. While we do get an occasional tornado they tend to be further north and in F0-1 range. Not fun.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 20, 2022)

We got a little thunderstorm yesterday, with hail. Lots of dings on the cars, and the plastic base of my antenna shattered.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 20, 2022)

Mother nature strikes again, hope the dings aren't so bad, not something that happens in my neck of the woods so often, thankfully.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2022)

Currently, cold and strong winds out of the north keeping daytime temps below average for this time of year.

Also saw that folks to the north and east of my area are getting snow today, when just yesterday, their weather was warm and sunny.

I was just talking to a person today about that late spring snowstorm they're having and their reply to me was that "global warming has upset the balance of things!" - nope, sorry. Nature does whatever it wants and as proof, my Grandfather was born on this day (20 May) in 1899, during one of the worst blizzards in Montana history.

Pretty sure 1899 was before "global warming"


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 20, 2022)

The Earth has been warming since the "Little Ice Age" bottomed out in the mid 1800s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2022)

Yep, at least they rebranded "Global Warming" to "Climate Change" - which it has been doing since day one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 22, 2022)

Rain and cooler. My yard and plants are happy. Woke up to lightning and Thunder. Sounded like an upcoming group build.


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2022)

Gold, then a bit warmer, then wet, then colderer now wet again.
This was today.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> Rain and cooler. My yard and plants are happy. Woke up to lightning and Thunder. Sounded like an upcoming group build.


You mean something like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> View attachment 670244


Yeppers, watched both those bird down in Galveston when Lone Star was down there. 04 or 5 I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 6, 2022)

Early last month the Bureau of Met predicted we might get up to ten times our average May rain in the following week. Two days later we got 130mm in one day. I am still trying to find out what our average is as I lost my records for 2018 and earlier and the "official" average rainfall for us as measured 60km away at an airport that is only 7km from the coast is 51.7mm. My records for the last three Mays are 2019 7.9, 2020 7.3, 2021 7.8. This May we got 305mm and a friend 15km further inland got 358mm. The official record for rain for our area for May is 382mm in 1983 and officially we got 223.4 this year.

So far this June we have 33.7 compared to last years 32.5 for the whole month.

Being an agricultural area with most people depending on rainwater for the house there are very few complaints - except for having to mow lawns. That usually ends in late April or early May.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 6, 2022)

Cold (5C), damp and windy with more snow dumps expected on higher ground. Winter has arrived with a vengeance.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 8, 2022)

That guy Above me is just a bit colder than Me at night.....
Wind, not so much........... but at night FREEEEEEZin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 9, 2022)

Temps expected to exceed 100⁰-102⁰f (37-39c) for the next four to five days. Oh joy


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2022)

Clear and sunny. Around 28C/82F…


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 16, 2022)

A sad misty morning, temp currently sitting on 5C, apparent temp 3C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2022)

Hot as hell. 

Temps topped out 102 F today, and humid as can be. You practically are swimming when you go outside.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 16, 2022)

Sun has come out and now it's 6C. Positively steaming!! 😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 16, 2022)

Turned nice and sunny and warm+/-......................
About 3hrs North of Vic!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2022)

Clear and sunny. Around 22C/72F…


----------



## ThomasP (Jun 20, 2022)

101°F/38.3°C was the high today, with 59% humidity. Feels like 130°F/54.4°C.

blah! blah I say . . . , I say blah!


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 20, 2022)

Hot, Sunny, Dry, lots of dust ...

It's hard to breathe ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2022)

bloody cold!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 21, 2022)

Not only cold Bill, but wet also and it is our shortest day so it can only get better from here on in............................................MAYBE.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)

It is the morning here so 19°C only with wind blasts, sunny . The temperature is going to be 22°C in the afternoon.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 21, 2022)

Still hotter than Hell, but at least the dust-cloud generously supplied by the Sahara has dissipated.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2022)

Lovely sunny day. Around 26C/79F…


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 22, 2022)

Not a nice day, overcast, cold and severe wind warnings have just been issued. Staying in and rugged up today. 🥶


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2022)

Nice day today, not hot,
coooooooooool!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2022)

Typical for the start of Summer here in Redding:
Daytime time temps: surface of the sun
Night time temps: preparing you for tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 23, 2022)

103F here, slight chance of rain but so far it's a *dry heat*.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Typical for the start of Summer here in Redding:
> Daytime time temps: surface of the sun
> Night time temps: preparing you for tomorrow...


Familiar with that,
Lived in Anderson!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> 103F here, slight chance of rain but so far it's a *dry heat*.


Dry heat (lack of humidity) is far better. It doesn't feel as hot, evaporative coolers work better and a person's sweat actually does what it's supposed to.
The downside to that, is if a person isn't used to high heat/low humidity, they can get into trouble fast.

I grew up in SoCal, which is more of a desert climate than Mediterranean, so I know the warning signs.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Dry heat (lack of humidity) is far better. It doesn't feel as hot, evaporative coolers work better and a person's sweat actually does what it's supposed to.
> The downside to that, is if a person isn't used to high heat/low humidity, they can get into trouble fast.
> 
> I grew up in SoCal, which is more of a desert climate than Mediterranean, so I know the warning signs.



Yeah, I can deal with this better than the stuff up in northeast TX where my dad's family grew up -- 95F/90h was all too common. But at my age, a dry 103 is still 103.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 6, 2022)

Been over a week of constant drizzle which has been welcomed by the cattle and sheep farmers but the fruit and vege farmers near here are crying and food prices will rise from it. Queensland fruit and vegetable crops wiped out by unseasonal rain, cold

Today was warm and dry with a sunset worth waiting for

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 6, 2022)

Nice sunset, may also have had a good one down here but for the thick cloud.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 6, 2022)

Rain? Not like this since the late 80's they say! Flooding all over the east coast of NSW here in Oz. A week almost non-stop. Not good!!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2022)

Reasonably sunny day. Around 22C/72F…


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 6, 2022)

104F and 85% humidity, Freakin' miserable.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 7, 2022)

It's gotten so wet here
the moisture is coming up thru the garage floor!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 7, 2022)

N4521U said:


> It's gotten so wet here
> the moisture is coming up thru the garage floor!


Best go get you a boat.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2022)

Lovely sunny day. Around 27C/81F…


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 8, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> 104F and 85% humidity, Freakin' miserable.



More of the same, 103 and 88 respectively. Hurry the Hell up, October.


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 10, 2022)

Ok so it's hot


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2022)

Another lovely sunny day. Around 29C/84F…


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 10, 2022)

Well hit a high for the year so far.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 10, 2022)

It hit 107F today. At least the humidity was only 35%.


----------



## ThomasP (Jul 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 11, 2022)

Artesh posted this in Quotes and Jokes. The top line is Europeans (and Americans) - the bottom line is those who live in warmer climates

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 11, 2022)

We were supposed to hit 108°F today, but a pop-up thunderstorm has just dropped the temp 20° in the last thirty minutes. Now we only have to hope it lasts all afternoon, or else it will still heat back up, and the humidity will get back into the 80s to boot.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2022)

Yesterday was a typical day in Redding:
113°F (45C) 

Today is expected to be much cooler - 104°F (40C)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 12, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Yesterday was a typical day in Redding:
> 113°F (45C)
> 
> Today is expected to be much cooler - 104°F (40C)


Yeah we are only excited to hit 100. But hey lobsters always start in temped waters right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> Yeah we are only excited to hit 100. But hey lobsters always start in temped waters right.


Speaking of Lobsters, it's easy to spot the vacationers or transplants from out of the area - the low humidity (yesterday was 8%) tricks them into thinking it's not as hot as it actually is and they end up with spectacular sunburns!

(or worse still, serious heat exhaustion)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 12, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Speaking of Lobsters, it's easy to spot the vacationers or transplants from out of the area - the low humidity (yesterday was 8%) tricks them into thinking it's not as hot as it actually is and they end up with spectacular sunburns!
> 
> (or worse still, serious heat exhaustion)


Yeah, I grew in Oregon mountains up near Crater Lake area. My Uncle lived in Redding CA. The altitude and lack of humidity will get you every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 12, 2022)

While in the Air Force in Colorado, the low humidity caused newcomers', especially from the humid climates, lips to dry out and crack. This, of course, meant telling them jokes which left their lips bleeding. Those with dried blood/cracked lips were fair game for two weeks until they adjusted or found Chapstick.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 12, 2022)

Ear wax is a wonderful remedy for cracked lips. It's free, and while it may not actually heal them, it sure keeps you from licking them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 12, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Ear wax is a wonderful remedy for cracked lips. It's free, and while it may not actually heal them, it sure keeps you from licking them.


EWWWW GROSS 😝 sounds like a Shrek thing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Jul 13, 2022)

-Our temperature has been hovering around 100° F (38° C) with 10-12% humidity for a while. A few towns to the north hit 105° (41°); Reno hit 102° (39°) yesterday. 
-We are starting to get the smoke from the fire in Yosemite National Park drifting over the Sierras but the wind is trending more to the north than to the west. Side note: the news has been showing aerial tankers retardant bombing the fire. I've seen everything from Hueys carrying buckets to DC-10s dropping 12,000 gallons (45k liters) per pass. Photogs love to capture what are (I think) BAe 146s, probably because the four engines makes them appear larger to viewers. They drop 3k gal/11k l per pass.
-The fire season started early, again, and it looks, again, to be a bad one. 
-There is a chance of thunderstorms later this week; the fear is that lightening strikes will cause more fires. Whatever rain manages to fall won't be enough to stop the fires.
-Many moons ago when I was in college I had a night job at a Reno FBO. During fire season we used to top off TBM/TBFs, S-2s, an occasional B-17 and others with 115/145 AVGAS. I haven't seen any of those birds in quite some time. Like me they are all retired.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2022)

CDF still has a fleet of S-2 Trackers and OV-10s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 13, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> CDF still has a fleet of S-2 Trackers and OV-10s.


I'd heard OV-10's were used but doesn't seem like they could hold much.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> I'd heard OV-10's were used but doesn't seem like they could hold much.


CDF uses them as both foreward air controllers and pathfinders for the heavies during air attack.
They also have Beechcraft King Air types (don't recall the model) used in this capacity, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Jul 13, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> CDF still has a fleet of S-2 Trackers and OV-10s.


-CalFire lists 23 S2Ts and about 15 OV-10 spotters. "CAL FIRE uses the OV-10s as the primary command and control platform on wildland incidents. The air attack officer, a highly
trained and experienced fire officer, coordinates with the incident commander on the ground, providing an unique aerial perspective on fire conditions, anticipated resource needs and potential threats to life and property." https://www.fire.ca.gov/media/kkfd4s40/ov-10-2020-1.pdf

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2022)

Old habit, referring to them as "CDF" (California Department of Forestry)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 13, 2022)

Clear crisp morning, bright and sunny temp 8C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2022)

Another lovely sunny day. Around 27C/84F…


----------



## NVSMITH (Jul 16, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Old habit, referring to them as "CDF" (California Department of Forestry)


-Huh!
-I must have been out of state when they changed & never even noticed. I thought Cal Fire was one thing and CDF another...
-What the heck: here in Nevada the Highway Patrol just became the State Police. Adios and a big 10-4 to Broderick Crawford...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2022)

NVSMITH said:


> -Huh!
> -I must have been out of state when they changed & never even noticed. I thought Cal Fire was one thing and CDF another...
> -What the heck: here in Nevada the Highway Patrol just became the State Police. Adios and a big 10-4 to Broderick Crawford...


There was a shift in Sacramento about 15 years ago(ish) where the state no longer felt the department was to be focused on forest management amd instead aimed more towards fire suppression (this is a potential political rabbit hole we do not want to visit), so hence the name change.

California also disbanded it's state police in the late 90's and the Department was absorbed by the Highway Patrol.

The State Police used to provide protection at the Capitol, for elected officials, at state sponsored events and around state properties.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 19, 2022)

Weather today bl**dy hot.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2022)

And here too - 38C / 100.4F at 15.00 hrs !!!


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 19, 2022)

Airframes said:


> And here too - 38C / 100.4F at 15.00 hrs !!!


English folks don't know how to handle that. Come on down to Texas. We'll teach you how to deal with it! Me I'll be in Montana fishing 🎣


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> English folks don't know how to handle that. Come on down to Texas. We'll teach you how to deal with it! Me I'll be in Montana fishing 🎣


No no heat in Europa is different. No big airco every where, perhaps a 20 cm fan ventilator. Cost of power just went appolo11, but and that is were you have a point we are used to 24 Celsius in summer. Over that everything caves in. Train.. cars
I just got back getting back the garbadge bin, 20 meter walk btw, and now i am sweating like Tyson in a fight. Its hot. Not the nice Greece hot but hot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> No no heat in Europa is different. No big airco every where, perhaps a 20 cm fan ventilator. Cost of power just went appolo11, but and that is were you have a point we are used to 24 Celsius in summer. Over that everything caves in. Train.. cars
> I just got back getting back the garbadge bin, 20 meter walk btw, and now i am sweating like Tyson in a fight. Its hot. Not the nice Greece hot but hot


My cooling system here is called an evaporative cooler, and it works really well. On a typical day, where the temps are around 105°F (40C), it'll keep the inside of the place around 82°F (27C).


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> My cooling system here is called an evaporative cooler, and it works really well. On a typical day, where the temps are around 105°F (40C), it'll keep the inside of the place around 82°F (27C).


Wait untill you hear what cloggies have to pay to get power. Gas or electric. Monthly. It is robbery.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wait untill you hear what cloggies have to pay to get power. Gas or electric. Monthly. It is robbery.


I'm sure the situation in Ukraine has made prices jump considerably


----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2022)

Yesterday nice morning and was working in the garage,
Then about 1pm a couple of sprinkles.
By 3pm it was torrential rain....
Who knows what today will bring, it's 3.30am!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2022)

After several days in the 30s C, it changed yesterday to the mid-teens and lots of rain.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2022)

Airframes said:


> And here too - 38C / 100.4F at 15.00 hrs !!!


Topped 40C/104F here…


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2022)

Currently 104°F (40C) at 15:30


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 19, 2022)

And here I am sitting in the crisp cool of a winters morning (2C outside) with the sun blazing in from the north. Lovely way to start the day. 

Come summer it will be a different story so you all have my sympathy.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 19, 2022)

We hit 105F today, projected for 108-110F tomorrow.

At least it's a dry heat ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> And here I am sitting in the crisp cool of a winters morning (2C outside) with the sun blazing in from the north. Lovely way to start the day.
> 
> Come summer it will be a different story so you all have my sympathy.


Stealing my sun are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 19, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Stealing my sun are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Yep" and looks like I'll have it till the end of the month.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> We hit 105F today, projected for 108-110F tomorrow.
> 
> At least it's a dry heat ...
> 
> View attachment 678436


My Mom lives in Lufkin and she mentioned that it hit 103° today with humidity at 51% (she hates it there, btw) - so 103 @ 51% puts the heat index over 120°, which has to be savage.

Our temp of 103° today with 5% humidity puts the heat index in the mid-90's, which is nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 19, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> My Mom lives in Lufkin and she mentioned that it hit 103° today with humidity at 51% (she hates it there, btw) - so 103 @ 51% puts the heat index over 120°, which has to be savage.
> 
> Our temp of 103° today with 5% humidity puts the heat index in the mid-90's, which is nice.



My dad's side of the family is from northeast Texas, where 90/90 is normal between May and September, and 100/70 or -/80 temp/humid was not uncommon. Your mom's gotta have it bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 19, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> My dad's side of the family is from northeast Texas, where 90/90 is normal between May and September, and 100/70 or -/80 temp/humid was not uncommon. Your mom's gotta have it bad.



The hottest I've ever seen a thermostat run is 124°, at Dharan in July 1992, but when it's that dry, shade actually can help. When it's humid there's no relief outdoors, and shade does you no favors.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> My dad's side of the family is from northeast Texas, where 90/90 is normal between May and September, and 100/70 or -/80 temp/humid was not uncommon. Your mom's gotta have it bad.


Yeah, she can't breathe and, because she had a major case of Rheumatic fever as a little girl, can't sweat.
She was born in Southern Oregon (north of Medford) and moved to Anaheim in the late 50's. From there, she moved to Northern California in the 80's - so this east Texas humidity is something she is neither used to nor acclimated to.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 19, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Yeah, she can't breathe and, because she had a major case of Rheumatic fever as a little girl, can't sweat.
> She was born in Southern Oregon (north of Medford) and moved to Anaheim in the late 50's. From there, she moved to Northern California in the 80's - so this east Texas humidity is something she is neither used to nor acclimated to.



Anywhere east of the line Dallas-Houston (and south along the coast, obvs) is fair game for very high humidity. I hope she's got good electricity, that AC is gonna be working overtime.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Jul 19, 2022)

I do ot know if this has been posted before, but for anyone interested here is the current US NWS/NOAA Heat Index Conversion Chart:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> The hottest I've ever seen a thermostat run is 124°, at Dharan in July 1992, but when it's that dry, shade actually can help. When it's humid there's no relief outdoors, and shade does you no favors.


The hottest I've ever experienced, was 128° in the shade at a place in Death Valley called Furnace Creek (aptly named, btw).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2022)

With the discussion of low or negligible humidity in relation to high temps (like in Death Valley, the Sahara, Redding), here's the expanded heat index chart that shows how it seems cooler than it actually is.
For us Native Californians used to extreme heat, it's not an issue, but for transplants and visitors, it can be very deceptive and often results in serious trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 20, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> The hottest I've ever experienced, was 128° in the shade at a place in Death Valley called Furnace Creek (aptly named, btw).



My mom and I drove through Death Valley in July 1983, in the afternoon, to include a tire blowout. I don't have any numbers to hand, but "goddamned hot" sums it up neatly.

After that experience, when I reported for duty in Ft Worth in 1989, I planned my drive from SoCal at 3pm departure, so that I could get to Tucson at around 4am. I wanted nothing more to do with driving a desert afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2022)

I hitch hiked thru El Centro going to Phoenix middle of July, midnight was 105F!

WTF.................... I was in Navy dress blues!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> The hottest I've ever seen a thermostat run is 124°, at Dharan in July 1992, but when it's that dry, shade actually can help. When it's humid there's no relief outdoors, and shade does you no favors.


Often used to get 49/50C (120/122) at Tabuk with hot winds but it was very dry heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 20, 2022)

To cool us down, the coldest I have ever been was in the back seat of a Morris Minor driving through Amarillo Texas in December 1960. Confession, later while my driving turn, the only time I ever ran from law enforcement. Evaded successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2022)

19C today cloudy with a few drops or rain here and there ...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 24, 2022)

Sunnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2022)

108°F/42C again today and dry as a bone.

We just had a wildfire break out down in central California, looks like it's going to be a bad one


----------



## N4521U (Jul 25, 2022)

Raiiiiiiin.
Would love to send it to Mariposa Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2022)

We are at 10 inches of rain so far in the St. Louis region. Everything is underwater out here. The interstates are closed, airport is closed, bridges down, and communities are being evacuated.

Our house is fortunately on high ground. Others not so lucky.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2022)

Oh boy... I hope you all are fine there.


----------



## ThomasP (Jul 26, 2022)

Wow! That looks horrible.

A bit of information that some might find interesting.

Minnesota signed on with the whole Global Warming/Climate Change concept fairly early on (I do not know when exactly - if there can be such a thing as exactly in this case). It was not a political decision in nature, but more of an engineering matter. MnDOT (Minnesota Department Of Transportation) began planning for future changes in weather based on the best/worst case scenarios that were put forward by the boffins.

One of the examples of this planning is the obvious one of setting goals for reducing greenhouse gas emissions, hence the wind farms (that started popping up in the 1990s) and encouragement to use solar power, higher-efficiency lighting, etc, that began around the same time.

A far less obvious change was the in the design of rainwater run-off systems - in case the heavier rainfalls expected if the Global Warming/Climate Change effects that were expected actually occurred. The increased water runoff volume built into the road network began around 2000 (I think). Rather than using the same cisterns/gal-per-minute designs of the previous decades, they switched to what I call the next-size-up method. Because of this change we have almost no flooding in the Twin Cities metropolitan area where new-build or re-build/modification of the highways occurred, and almost none (there are a couple in areas that have not been redone yet (mostly due to economic unwillingness of the (ir)responsible city) in the older areas, despite the increased incidence of significantly heavier short-duration rainfall.

For a general feel of what the increase in rainfall has been - in terms of the number of 6"-8" rainfalls within 24 hrs over a large area - the reliable record shows that from 1970-2000 there were 2x the number of these type of rainfalls than occurred in the previous ~100 years, and from 2000 to 2020 there were ~2x as many as from 1970-2000. The 6"-8" rainfall within 24 hrs over a large area is considered almost certain to cause serious flooding in areas with non-man-made water run-off systems.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## ThomasP (Jul 26, 2022)

Eeek!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2022)

We sure could use some of that rain right now - NWS is forecasting severe thunderstorms today/tonight with little or no accompanying rain

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 26, 2022)

If a guy pulling a horse trailer shows up, asking if you've got any spare gopherwood, you know you are in trouble.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 26, 2022)

These floods seem to be happening all over the world. Floods, heatwaves, bush fires and drought, the extremes of nature. Its a changing world for sure.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 26, 2022)

Earth, where the only constant is change.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> We sure could use some of that rain right now - NWS is forecasting severe thunderstorms today/tonight with little or no accompanying rain



You can gladly have ours. We have been designated an emergency zone, and the next bout of storms are coming through tonight. 

My sump pump is fortunately keeping up, but unfortunately for my neighbor his is not.

Some more pics from the area…


----------



## ThomasP (Jul 26, 2022)

People look at me weird when they find out I carry a Type III flotation vest in my car, along with the rest of my emergency kit. I may have to print out some of DerAdlerIstGelandet's photos and keep them in the pocket on the vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 27, 2022)

Mercy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Jul 28, 2022)

I love a sunburnt country,
A land of sweeping plains,
Of rugged mountain ranges,
Of drought and flooding rains.
I love her far horizons,
I love her jewel-sea,
Her beauty and her terror –
The wide brown land for me!

We used to recite this in school - it's part of a poem by Dorothy McKellar and it's her take on how Australia made her feel.

This was written in 1908 - everything changes but at the same time nothing does - especially the droughts and flooding rains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2022)

Currently, it's 74°F (23C) at 7 a.m., but today's high is expected to be 114°F (45.5C).

This should be interesting...


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 28, 2022)

Surprised by heavy rain and storm!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2022)

Now they're saying today's high will be 115°F (46C).





YaY...


----------



## NVSMITH (Jul 28, 2022)

-Rain? What's that?
-102° F (39° C); humidity 9% but at least the wind is from the East so we aren't getting the smoke from the fires in/near Yosemite.


----------



## NVSMITH (Aug 2, 2022)

-Local temperatures have gone down but that is a mixed blessing as the decreases are due to thunderstorms which are causing fires on both the west and east slope of the Sierra.
-Nothing close to us at present.
-The McKinney fire in the Siskiyou National Forest (California-Oregon border) started late last week. CalFire reports it is now at 56,460 acres (88.25 mi²; 25,664 ha) and zero % contained as of 1930 hours Pacific Standard Time 2022 AUG 02.
-When getting gas yesterday I saw BLM (Bureau of Land Management) fire crews from Arizona passing through on their way to the fire.
-Reports at https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/8287/


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2022)

Siskyiou County has been hit hard with lightning strikes - even now as I type this, I am lookingnat the massive thunderheads towering to the north.

Aside from the McKinney fire, which has claimed four victims so far, there are five other fires in the vicinity.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 3, 2022)

Yikes! Stay safe.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 3, 2022)

Not good. You stay safe now.


----------



## WARSPITER (Aug 3, 2022)

Thunderstorms with a lot of rain and cold all day and night for the last couple of days here. On the coast here so it is a lot colder inland.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2022)

Hot and humid here at my caravan in Norfolk, with average temps around 32C / 89.6F and above - hot for the UK - and zero wind.
But got a message from a friend at home, and it's been p*ss*ng down, with flooded roads !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2022)

19C today fairly sunny most of the day, expecting lower temps and rain for the next few days, but not to the xtent of those previous pics...!


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2022)

Lots of flood in different areas of country, past week!
Estimated no. Of dead: ~60 - 70
Missing: same number!
Real numbers: no clue at moment!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 3, 2022)

105F, heat index of 111.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 3, 2022)

It's kinda wet and with the way its going around the world, maybe we should change GB55 to Ark building....................................😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Aug 3, 2022)

-Local thunderstorms just started.
-In addition to warnings about fires started by lightening we are now under a flash flood watch: not as serious as a flood warning or an actual flood but two lane roads in the mountains are easily disrupted.
-And the fires in/near Yosemite continue...


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 3, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> 105F, heat index of 111.



The latest on the news from the Aus BoM yesterday was the Tonga volcano ash was trapping moisture in the air in Aus and causing higher temperatures and rainfall than normal.
What they neglected to say was the magnificent sunsets we are having are caused the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 3, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> The latest on the news from the Aus BoM yesterday was the Tonga volcano ash was trapping moisture in the air in Aus and causing higher temperatures and rainfall than normal.
> What they neglected to say was the magnificent sunsets we are having are caused the same way.



Thankfully our humidity is low. Google is down for me right now, but it's drier than it has been, even though the HI indicates otherwise. The radiant heat from the sunlight today was harsh.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 3, 2022)

And here is a link to a similar report on the Tongan ash cloud








Tonga's volcanic eruption may temporarily increase the Earth's surface temperature


The massive eruption of a Tongan volcano this year released a record amount of water into the Earth's atmosphere, enough to temporarily warm the globe, NASA scientists say.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 3, 2022)

So, now, besides cow farts and evil IC engines, we have to worry about earth burps.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2022)

Was hot and humid all day. Severe Thunderstorms been rolling through the last few hours.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2022)

Sunny with some clouds. Around 24C/75F…


----------



## NVSMITH (Aug 5, 2022)

-My town is too small to get weather data. The nearest city with records and real weather stations is Reno, which gets more precipitation than we do.
-The first seven months of 2022 Reno received 0.73" (1.85cm) of precipitation. This includes the water equivalent of snow. In one hour this week Reno received 1.22" (3.1cm); this resulted in numerous flash floods, mud slides and road closures.
-We are, at present (1530 PST 2022 AUG 05) receiving our "dose" of rain. Think driving through thin fog: barely enough to require windshield wipers; just enough to get the roads slick.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 5, 2022)

We got 8mm in ten minutes starting at 04:35 today. 

I don't know if I like that or not.

In the eleven years since we bought this place, until this year, I never cut the grass in most of May thru to late September and only once then before Christmas. We normally start buying water for the house about now and for the garden sometime in early October.

I spent the last two days mowing grass, and have needed to do so every couple of weeks since January, the tanks are overflowing without us buying a single litre and the dam is not far from overflowing. I should be counting my blessings but they are starting to become "boring".

According to the older locals we are back to the normal weather from the 1950's through 1980's.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 5, 2022)

That weather over Reno way sounds a bit like the monsoon weather an the Jabal Samhan at the back of Salalah in Oman, lots of mist hanging around for weeks at a time. Makes the place nice and green afterwards.


----------



## special ed (Aug 5, 2022)

A friend said his favorite grass color is brown. That doesn't happen often in south Louisiana. My neighbor cuts his grass twice a week. Mine is too wet, the mower gets stuck.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> That weather over Reno way sounds a bit like the monsoon weather an the Jabal Samhan at the back of Salalah in Oman, lots of mist hanging around for weeks at a time. Makes the place nice and green afterwards.


The weather on the west coast of the U.S. is a weird creature.

Tropical moisture from the Carribean can get trapped between the Rockies and Sierra Nevada mountains and unloads in Arizona, Nevada and so on.
If a storm off the coast of California pushes back the typical high pressure, the Pacific moisture comes inland and we end up with monsoon-like weather, especially if the high pressure system in the northern desert areas (like Nevada, Utah, etc.) stalls the weather. It just unloads like a mule pissing on a flat rock.

The downside to this monsoon type weather, is that here in Northern California, much of the heavier moisture-laden clouds have evaporated and we're left with excessive dry lightning.

Which in this most recent case, has started quite a few large fires in the area


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2022)

Lovely sunny day. Around 25C/77F…


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2022)

Sunny, clear sky, nil wind and 35C / 95F in the shade ........... phew !!!


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 10, 2022)

A normal Summer day! Nothing special.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 10, 2022)

Waiting on the rain to bed in the "Dynamic Lifter" I sprinkled about on the garden yesterday. Currently 3C outside with low dense cloud.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 13, 2022)

Hot does not begin to cover it lately. Triple digits in the day time with lows in the high 70's overnight.

Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 13, 2022)

Had a rare treat the past few days, upper 90's (mid 30's C) with evening lows in the upper 60's (around 20C) but we're expected to get back to around 109°F (42C) for the rest of the week with a chance of Thunderstorms.


----------



## special ed (Aug 13, 2022)

Rain storms every day for the last two weeks and now again as we speak.
I wish it could go where needed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2022)

Warm and sunny. Around 33C/91F…


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2022)

had a pretty reasonable 16c today with the sun out most of the day...


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 18, 2022)

We're having our first decent rain in weeks. Some thunder, and it may intensify later, but right now it's gentle and has dropped the temp to the mid-80s.

We really need five or six weeks of this to start recovering from our four-year drought. We're forecasted the next week for six days with precip %s between 30 and 70%.


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2022)

Typical Norman weather : it's sunny and it rains...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)

A sunny day but with cold wind blasts. 21/22 °C


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2022)

Another warm day ahead - forecast calls for a high of 111° (43C)

The past week or so, the highs have ranged from 107° (41C) to 117° (47C), though it looks like things will be cooling down into the upper 90s next week.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 8, 2022)

It's raining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> It's raining.


By any chance, could you send some this way?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2022)

Currently it is 110 F at the pool bar.


----------



## NVSMITH (Sep 15, 2022)

-Well, the temperature isn't bad. We had two nights of thunder but, of course, no rain. Summer rains in the daytime often don't make it to the ground anyway.
-For the past two days our air quality index has been in the "Unhealthy" to "Very Unhealthy" range, topping at 297 at 1AM PST this morning, due to the fires in California.
-Downieville, CA, is currently at 444. Downieville is currently at 83 times the WHO annual air quality guideline value...
-We can't see our mountains in any direction due to the smoke/haze.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 28, 2022)

We are presently enjoying the attentions of a Major Hurricane. The predicted track has shifted Eastward and now they say that rather than hitting Tampa and proceeding inland in NW from there it will come ashore at around Ft Myers and go between the Cape and Orlando - fortunately, they say, by that time it will be below hurricane strength.

Were not that enough, two days ago my Internet started crapping out. Spectrum said they will send a tech out at around 1300 today. But after trying various things and replacing an RJ-45 cable, for no obvious reason it started working normally yesterday afternoon and is still up and running. I may tell them not to bother to come out in this weather. They insisted that it was not their problem but rather something wrong in my house, but I doubt that was the case.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2022)

18C here today and mostly sunny, a pretty good day..!


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 29, 2022)

Well, folks I stayed up to about 0100 last night, trying to figure out what the storm was doing, and concluded by my own analysis that it was coming right for us, despite what the Tropical Prediction Center was forecasting. I was thankful that I decided to get my plywood panels out of the hangar and boarded up my most vulnerable windows.

I woke up at 0630 to find the power still on, the Internet up, a big branch off the sweetgum tree in the front yard, things generally in good shape, but with one real problem. I have to reset the clock on the microwave open; as usual on my first try I'll probably set it to run for eight hours and thirty minutes. or something like that.

This storm proves once again you have to look at the information and make your own decision. The TPS got the forecast consistently wrong, and wrong in a manner that would have led to me making the wrong decisions. They had a model, the UKMET, that on Friday morning showed the storm doing it exactly the path it actually followed, but they chose to believe something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 29, 2022)

Glad you made it through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 29, 2022)

Few spots of rain here in York, UK a tad cold at 12c but also nice when the sun pops out.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2022)

Cold and wet for the most part. Around 10C/50F…


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2022)

Foggy start to day, glad not flying anywhere but will be takin bus ride later in day out into Yorkshire countryside. Wet and cold also forecast for day.


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 1, 2022)

Today has been exceptionally lovely, even for this time of year, but the main road that runs from our peninsula to the rest of our island has been flooded along one section since Hurricane Ian. It usually floods some along that same section with heavy rains; it's a lot worse this time, the worst since Hurricane Irma in 2017.

As a result I have been driving my 1999 Toyota 4X4 pickup exclusively. You have to slow way down when going through the flooded area, in order to prevent sending waves into people's homes or blinding passing drivers. And besides, you have to avoid the water skiers in the road; I am amazed what some people consider recreation.

At the end of that road, where it intersects with one of the major thoroughfares, there is a Tesla dealership; they seem to be quite popular in this area. And today I have more than once been transiting the flooded area and encountered a Tesla coming down the other side of the road. The driver's expression always seems to be somewhere between great concern and abject terror. What do you suppose happens if a low slung electric car gets very wet?


----------



## ThomasP (Oct 2, 2022)

In theory they should be relatively safe. The design standards require the high voltage/amperage system to be protected against dangerous/catastrophic short circuits. The battery packs themselves (especially the lithium types) are required to have circuits built into both the entire unit and the individual cells to prevent destructive discharge. Again in theory, you should be able to drive the car through deeper water than for the ~equivalent gas powered vehicle. The primary concern (in terms of becoming non-operational) should be if water gets into the fuze boxes.

Although my 2002 Prius uses a NiMH battery pack, it has similar safeguards against shorts and catastrophic discharge. I have driven it though water deep enough that the water was washing across the bottom of my windshield, without any problem other than a warped brake rotor. However, one time the water choked off the air to my ICE and I proceeded the rest of the way (only ~100 ft) on battery alone.

Not that I recommend people drive through water that deep, and never if the water is flowing. One time I felt my car start to lose traction due to buoyancy.


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 2, 2022)

Once my 1978 Celica quit because water entered the tailpipe because I did not realize the water was suddenly getting so high, had to stop for a traffic light, and did not keep the engine revved up. When the water level went down all was fine.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 14, 2022)

Good morning, Minnesota. 33 degrees F.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 23, 2022)

-Not as bad as Minnesota but we had our first winter storm yesterday. We had a little rain at our elevation but the local mountain has a decent amount of snow on it; it was bare yesterday.
-The wind was a steady 35mph (56kph) gusting higher. My wife & friends cancelled a trip to Reno due to REALLY gusty conditions on one local 25 mile (40 km) stretch of road that often closes due to wind and/or snow.
-At least one highway on the eastern slope of the Sierras that goes from Reno to Lake Tahoe went to chain controls; I didn't hear about I-80.
-Today, of course, the sky is clear blue and all is calm. The mountains are starting to wear their "winter coats" and maybe, just maybe, we'll get enough snow pack to alleviate our chronic drought. Inshallah.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 23, 2022)

What are you talking about? It's a warm, sunny day with temps in the 70's here!


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 23, 2022)

-I forgot to add the normal consequence of a winter storm: we had our first seasonal town wide power failure accompany the storm. Naturally it wasn't until about 9PM when the temperature was well on the way down before failing...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 23, 2022)

I remember a storm that hit us about twenty years ago. It knocked out power all over the suburbs. We lived in an older neighborhood in Minneapolis. Half of our block was without power. After patiently waiting a few days, (thousands were still without power in the 'burbs,) I called the power company. 
"Hey, we have been without power for five days!"
"Yes, sir, our crews are working hard to get power to our suburban customers."
"OK, but we're inner-city folk. It's only a matter of time before we start burning and looting."
A truck had our power back on within the hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 23, 2022)

NVSMITH said:


> -I forgot to add the normal consequence of a winter storm: we had our first seasonal town wide power failure accompany the storm. Naturally it wasn't until about 9PM when the temperature was well on the way down before failing...



for us that is a spring or summer storm and usually when the temps are high and the humidity higher. Standby power is essential, even if you have solar as the solar goes off with the mains because of the way it is wired here.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2022)

Thunderstorms and heavy rain. Around 15C/59F…


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2022)

A wee bit of wind out on the dam for the past three days

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2022)

Snowing ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 29, 2022)

Mosquito training exercise.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 29, 2022)

That is a great time laps shot, it's a wonder the wind didn't shake the camera.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Snowing ?


It’s been off and on for the first three days of my tour. Hasn’t stuck yet as the temperature is hovering at 0.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2022)

I see.


----------



## Viking1066 (Oct 30, 2022)

It was nice enough to take my kids to the pumpkin farm today, sunny and 52 degrees.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2022)

Been cold in the evenings, around lower 40's F (6's C) but high 70's F (25's C) during the day.

Typical "Indian Summer" weather before things get wet and cold heading into winter.


----------



## ThomasP (Oct 30, 2022)

Similar here (highs in the upper-60s, lows in the 40s) for the last few days and expected for the next week or so. Just beautiful. My favorite time of year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 31, 2022)

After sleeping under two blankets with long underwear and wearing long pants for the last 5 days in GA and SC I had to use the air conditioning last night here at home to get the inside temp down below 80F. And its back to shorts in the daytime, too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)

It was quite a foggy and cloudy day. 13-15°C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 31, 2022)

Rain, rain and more rain, when will it stop 311.25mm (12.25in) for the month and were getting more today. Also what we have had is mild compared to many parts of the country with record flood levels smashed. Not good.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2022)

Might be heading to PG tomorrow for Dr. appt. Snowfall fall warning issued, up to 30cm Thursday; my studded tires go on Friday


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 3, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Rain, rain and more rain, when will it stop


Extra dry here, 83F or thereabouts and sunny every day. Need a bit of air cond at night, but a cold front has brought the DP down a bit.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2022)

The Winter has come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yep. -24°C by Monday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm all set for Winter. Bought two boxes of Swiss Miss Dark Chocolate hot cocoa mix today.

We only have two seasons here in Central Florida: Summer and the 4th of July.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 3, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Yep. -24°C by Monday


Not my sort of weather and I complain when it drops to-6C in our mild winters.


----------



## Viking1066 (Nov 4, 2022)

It's been nice for November.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2022)

Lost power after midnight last night. -17°C. Winds gusted to 70km/h sending windchill to -30°C

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 7, 2022)

What’s that in Liberty Numbers?


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 7, 2022)

Winter has been put on hold. We have a tropical system headed our way. The model that correctly showed where Ian was going says this one will hit us dead nuts. The models that were wrong about Ian say the new one, Nicole, will hit the coast well South of us, and the TPS is saying that is the predicted path.


----------



## special ed (Nov 7, 2022)

84F part cloudy, Hammond, La, 1 hour north of New Orleans.


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 10, 2022)

We got hit by another hurricane last night. Yet again, they said it was going to be much further away and yet again it hit us dead nuts. While it was not nearly as strong as the previous one when it came ashore, it was much worse in many respects. The winds were a lot worse. After Ian I had only a couple of big tree limbs to saw up and dispose of and a very small amount of fence damage. Last night I had two fence panels completely destroyed and damage to a number of other sections of fence, including a broken post. We did not lose electric power with Ian but the power went out a bit after 0400 and was not restored until about 12 hours later. I cranked up my new generator for the first time and kept the refrigerator cool, since FPL could not provide an estimate of when the power would be back on. The pool is so full of crap I don't know how long it will take to get it clean. The Vonage Internet phone is not working, although the Internet connection is. We got only about 3.6 inches of rain from the storm, about half what we got from Ian.

Turns out the power outage was because an awning at a local business blew away and took out the power lines. The business is a Tesla dealership. So the Tesla electric car company helped to knock out power to thousands of people last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Cloudy and foggy and then clearing up. Around 15C/59F…


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ThomasP (Nov 18, 2022)

Very pretty.


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 18, 2022)

Glad to not be living in the Buffalo, NY area........ supposed to be getting 4+ feet of snow between Thursday night and Monday morning..... Too cold and too much snow for this Texas beach kid.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2022)

-21°C/-6°F - WC -26°C/-15°F


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 29, 2022)

Looks like I got my Christmas decorations up just in time!
22 degrees F, 4-6" of snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Nov 29, 2022)

It's been nice. For SE WI.


----------



## special ed (Nov 29, 2022)

It began 60F this morning, to 81F this afternoon. So far minimal rain and it's fun to be back in the shop temperature wise. Over the summer I put together eight model airplane engines from parts and spent the last three days breakin running. Only two are stubborn, one an old hurricane survivor I thought dead and the other still tight.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2022)

-25C with high winds expected


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2022)

Aparently a serious winter storm is bearing down on northern California with cold temps, wind and snow. Yay.

I hate the cold...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2022)

-29C now


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 30, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> -29C now


Wrap up warm, ☀️
☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️☀️


----------



## CAC Woomera (Nov 30, 2022)

Google reckons the weather here was around 20C. I can't confirm or deny as I didn't go out today outside of this morning and it felt fine. Mostly took advantage of the sunny weather to read


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2022)

Got up to a balmy -16°C today. The possibility of it being a tropical -6°C by Wednesday

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2022)

Get the cossie out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Got up to a balmy -16°C today. The possibility of it being a tropical -6°C by Wednesday


Get the cossie out.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)

About 0°C with some of the white stuff comming down today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2022)

Forecast for the week

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 5, 2022)

You got one sunny day. Magic.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2022)

I start work on Wednesday I'm concerned about the -4. That's close to the temperature that we start to lose the ramps


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 5, 2022)

You mean they turn to mush. But what about in summer, do the ramps dry out enough the retain the shape!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2022)

The heat from the tires warm up the ground causing the 2½ rock crush to sink and then a fine layer of ice forms over it causing the trucks to spin. Once it gets to -6 to -7 the tires don't have the same affect and stay on the surface

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 6, 2022)

Who would think that just a couple of degree would have such an effect.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2022)

Some snow flurries with around 2-3 inches lying. Around 0C/32F…


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2022)

Just received a pic from Kent, they had a nice fall of snow. Meanwhile, much further down south it's been pi**ing it down and we are supposed to be in summer.


----------



## CAC Woomera (Dec 11, 2022)

Yep, we got quite a bit of rain near Sydney and wind. A bit of a storm happened and it's felt quite humid


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2022)

CAC Woomera said:


> Yep, we got quite a bit of rain near Sydney and wind. A bit of a storm happened and it's felt quite humid


Sun is out now but it's only 17C.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 11, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Got up to a balmy -16°C today. The possibility of it being a tropical -6°C by Wednesday



Throw on a wife-beater and fire up your grill. brotha.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Juha3 (Dec 12, 2022)

The first photo: 33.5 cm / 13.2 inches of snow here yesterday. Even though I like snow, I think this ensuring a white Christmas has gone a bit overboard. Especially when a blizzard is forecasted for Monday afternoon. The temperature hovered between -3 and -6 degrees C on Sunday.
2nd photo: A scenery on Friday, notice the skier and mist.
3rd photo on Sunday afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Dec 12, 2022)

Pretty


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks like nice Christmas card weather until you have to walk out in it. I'll stick to our warm sunny Festive Seasons, if the summer ever gets here. Were almost on Mid Summer Day but with late winter temps and weather. Crazy.


----------



## Juha3 (Dec 15, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Looks like nice Christmas card weather until you have to walk out in it. I'll stick to our warm sunny Festive Seasons, if the summer ever gets here. Were almost on Mid Summer Day but with late winter temps and weather. Crazy.


It is hard to push through deep snow. The other day I waded across a meadow, my legs sank into the snow, usually up to my knees, in the worst places up to my half-thighs. Today I tried with snowshoes, my feet sank almost as much but the going was more stable and easier. But then I tried the riverbank, when I was climbing back, at the worst point, I was in the snow up to the hip. It was rather heavy going to a senior citizen.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2022)

The scenery is fantastic and beautiful!

Even by seeing those photos, I'm shaking of cold!

I prefer this:






Reyshahr shore, Reyshahr, Bushehr, Bushehr province (pic source: carnival.ir)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 15, 2022)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 15, 2022)

A beautiful late-autumn day: 39°F this morning, warmed up to 63° by now, not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)

-6°C with clouds.


----------



## ThomasP (Dec 15, 2022)

0800 this morning

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 15, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> The scenery is fantastic and beautiful!
> 
> Even by seeing those photos, I'm shaking of cold!
> 
> ...


Ah, the tepid waters of the gulf where the water can be as warm as your bath and if I remember correctly, salty enough to float in while reading a book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 15, 2022)

ThomasP said:


> 0800 this morning
> 
> View attachment 698725


Heart attack snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Ah, the tepid waters of the gulf where the water can be as warm as your bath and if I remember correctly, salty enough to float in while reading a book.


You're right, just a little correction: that salty part, is about the Dead Sea, in Israel. Cool place, if you can go there! We have some salt lakes, but with lesser salinity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 15, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> You're right, just a little correction: that salty part, is about the Dead Sea, in Israel. Cool place, if you can go there! We have some salt lakes, but with lesser salinity.


I used to swim at a place called Half Moon Bay of the Saudi coast close to Dharan. That was quite salty and I might add, at times full of sea snake but as you say, not a salty as the Dead Sea which I swam in when in Jordan, the water was so still and quiet.


----------



## special ed (Dec 15, 2022)

No snow yet. Temp has been in 65 to 70 F range so far this winter. Rain the last two weeks culminating in a flurry of tornados (not Hawker). It reminds me of my youth playing football in the park in shorts and tee shirt (1956-59). Winter is alleged to appear for real, shortly.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 18, 2022)

It's 4th day...


----------



## special ed (Dec 18, 2022)

FUBAR 57's weather should be here this week. Maybe even snow. Lows in the teens (F) on the Gulf coast is a damn shame.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2022)

Last nights play by play


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 19, 2022)

Makes my stomach churn just reading that. How can you live let alone work in those conditions.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2022)

Vic Balshaw
Three words my friend...Stanfields, skidoo gloves and 40 below boots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2022)

Looks like we might get a white Christmas this year. Snow showers expected Wednesday and Thursday. Then the temps fall to between -1 F (-18 C) and 5 F (-15 C) on Friday. Warms up a bit on Saturday to 12 F (-11 C).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 19, 2022)

Used to get those Sorel boots for the line workers tending to the Snowy Mountain Hydro power lines. It was cold up there in the winter but nothing like your cold.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2022)

Pretty sad when you have to wear the above kit to take the garbage can to the end of the drive-way


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 20, 2022)

I've still got kids for that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 20, 2022)

We're getting ready to get creamed on Thursday... Single digits for us are way bad and winds to 45 knots. Thank goodness I get off at 7 am Thursday and don't have to go back in til the 2nd of January.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Thank goodness I get off at 7 am Thursday and don't have to go back in til the 2nd of January.



Same here. We also shut down for the holidays.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2022)

Working nites through X-mas. Always nice to have a full turkey dinner for breakfast, heading off to work and waiting for the tryptophan to kick in. (I know its a myth but still.....)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 20, 2022)

We're working the holidays, but with everything in turmoil due to the incident last week, coupled with the indecisiveness of management, I volunteered to not work. Going to spend quite a few hours with the plasma cutter and the MiG welder at the house instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 20, 2022)

That's one tough bird!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 20, 2022)

🎶 I'm dreaming of a _whiteout _Christmas,
just like the ones I used to know...🎶

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 20, 2022)

special ed said:


> FUBAR 57's weather should be here this week. Maybe even snow. Lows in the teens (F) on the Gulf coast is a damn shame.



We're looking at a low of 16-18F here in Hill Country come Friday, high might hit 32F.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2022)

I start work tonight; of course its going to snow so it looks like I'll be working through all my breaks and hot changing at the start of the shifts

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2022)

Winter Storm Warning in effect.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 21, 2022)

Santa will have a smooth ride in then. 🎅


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 21, 2022)

Rudolph is topping up his blinker fluid right now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 22, 2022)

SE Texas is having another cold winter this year. Nothing like when I was at Ft Knox or Fulda FRG. Temperature has dropped 30 degrees F since this morning. We are at 29 degrees and falling. Low in the morning is expected to be 19. Luckily we are not having rain and snow like in 2020. Next week we will be back in the 70s degrees F. People here shut down at only 50 F. I'm ready for the shut down, a case of spam and a bottle of Gentleman Jack. O please don't make me stay home....Stay warm and model on my friends. Ho ho ho.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 22, 2022)

We're headed to single digits in north Texas, with wind chills near zero. At least we won't have south Florida's impending problem....falling iguanas...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 22, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> We're headed to single digits in north Texas, with wind chills near zero. At least we won't have south Florida's impending problem....falling iguanas...


 I heard about the pan handle getting hit hard. Stay warm.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2022)

For our southern brethern, note the high is lower than the low today

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 22, 2022)

DBII said:


> I heard about the pan handle getting hit hard. Stay warm.


They're already colder than we are by at least 10 degrees....Wind chills up there possible to -35F tonight and in the morning. I hear my electric blanket calling....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2022)

My part of the world right now. Yesterday we had a 75F drop in temperature!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 22, 2022)

The bottom dropped out of the thermometer about noontime today. I was out running errands and finished grocery shopping at 11:45. Got into the truck, radio said it was 48F. Drove home 20 minutes, and got to check the weather another 25 minutes after that, and it was 27F. Not quite a Blue Norther, but pretty close.

It's 20F right now, pegged to hit 15F overnight. Stew's on the stove and I'm smoking in the garage and not on the porch. Potty pads laid out for my dog, 'cause he's not going outside for love nor money.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 22, 2022)

Yesterday we topped out at 15C and today it's forecast for 27C, currently 22C. Weather systems have gone crazy.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 22, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> For our southern brethern, note the high is lower than the low today
> 
> View attachment 699694​


You've got a veritible heat wave on the way!


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 23, 2022)

OK so I don't want to sound annoyed, BUT, most of the Weather people are telling me this is coming down out of Canada, and while I generally like my Canadian cousins, GET DOWN HERE AND PACK IT UP AND TAKE IT HOME WITH YOU!


CURRENT WEATHER
4:36 AM



18‎°F
Clear

FEELS LIKE
‎4°
The skies will be clear. The low will be 18°.
POLLEN LEVEL

High
WIND

13 mph
HUMIDITY

48%
VISIBILITY

9.9 mi
PRESSURE

30.6 in
DEW POINT
The temperature to which the air needs to be cooled for moisture to condense, for example, as dew. The higher the dew point, the more "muggy" it feels.
2°

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> They're already colder than we are by at least 10 degrees....Wind chills up there possible to -35F tonight and in the morning. I hear my electric blanket calling....


Flash backs to Fulda. Below zero but not that low. Good news is it is easy to keep the drinks cold. I have my two wool blankets issued 1979 and my poncho liner. Just have the get it away from my wife's cats and dog. Hope the power grid holds up. 
Oops. I did not hit post last night. We dropped down to 13 F. How did everyone else do. Let's see who is under 0 F. ⛄

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 23, 2022)

Hammond La. @ 27F still dropping, 19F expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 23, 2022)

Weather guessers say it's 12F and winds 10-13 right now. Not supposed to get above 24 today, and I do have to get out on at least one errand. Need to go plug the truck in soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 23, 2022)

Yeah, gonna be a cold Christmas all around I think, we're supposed to get down to 32F tonight and 33F on Christmas Eve.

Man, I moved here to get AWAY from that stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 23, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I start work tonight; of course its going to snow so it looks like I'll be working through all my breaks and hot changing at the start of the shifts
> 
> View attachment 699475​


Pardon my ignorance but what is "hot changing" at shift start?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 23, 2022)

Glad you asked.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 23, 2022)

A balmy -12F on my way to work this morning. Wind chill -32.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 23, 2022)

Wow huuu it’s 19°F

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is "hot changing" at shift start?


This only occurs for the graders when its snowing. We usually park at 6:10am/pm so we can do paperwork and house-keeping and the crew bus picks us up at about 6:20am/pm. The crew coming on shift is in the line-up room and the shift starts at 6:30am/pm. After assignments are handed out we take the crew bus out to the pit and pre-trip the equipment we are running and are usually mobile by 7:10am/pm. That's a gap of up to an hour without any snow removal and it can really come down hard here. To prevent a snow build up, the grader operators, up to four of us depending on snow, grab a pickup at 6:00am/pm and head out to the pit. We call on the radio to get the grader locations and as soon as we meet one, the operator gets off the machine and a new operator gets on. This is the hot change, no wheel chocks down, no pre-trips, no paperwork, right to work with no break in snow removal. All the pre-startup stuff is done once we are caught up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 23, 2022)

DBII said:


> Flash backs to Fulda. Below zero but not that low. Good news is it is easy to keep the drinks cold. I have my two wool blankets issued 1979 and my poncho liner. Just have the get it away from my wife's cats and dog. Hope the power grid holds up.
> Oops. I did not hit post last night. We dropped down to 13 F. How did everyone else do. Let's see who is under 0 F. ⛄



Yeah, we were at 12F here in Spicewood. Great day to defrost our freezer, I'm just going to open the garage door and set the food in crates while the defrosting is going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 23, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Yeah, we were at 12F here in Spicewood. Great day to defrost our freezer, I'm just going to open the garage door and set the food in crates while the defrosting is going on.


Now there's an Idea! If I can get the house warm enough to defrost the freezer!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 23, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Yeah, we were at 12F here in Spicewood. Great day to defrost our freezer, I'm just going to open the garage door and set the food in crates while the defrosting is going on.


Might as well fire the grill up too and toss something good on it! Dad and I got the Fire Dept called on us one time, while we were up in New Jersey for doing that. About 18F, at least a foot of new snow and we fired the grill up on the deck and had some stakes and burgers going. Sitting in the lawn chairs, sipping on some nice cold Lone Stars and here came 4 or 5 fire trucks screaming up into our condo complex. Should have seen their expressions when they found out that the huge column of white smoke was actually steam from the grill! We were the talk of the complex for a few weeks after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Yeah, we were at 12F here in Spicewood. Great day to defrost our freezer, I'm just going to open the garage door and set the food in crates while the defrosting is going on.


It all fun and gamed until the neighbor's dogs show up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 24, 2022)

It is now -11 C where I live. Bakhmut is +2 C. Maybe Ukraine can launch the winter offensive from here.


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2022)

We may have a winner for the coldest location contest. Please submit the temperature at your location. The winner will receive a major award. Yes that is correct. You call win a beautiful shiny ice bucket full of water so you can make your own ice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2022)

It was raining, where I live... Up north, there was snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2022)

Christmas Day here is a wonderful bright sunny day currently around 33C

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2022)

That's good, because all the rain is here!


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 25, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> That's good, because all the rain is here!


Better than snow. 
I hate snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 25, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Better than snow.
> I hate snow.


I love snow, in photography!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 25, 2022)

It's still bleedin' cold here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 25, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> It's still bleedin' cold here.


It’s gonna hit like 48°F today, gonna break out the SPEEDO and run around the hood!😃😄😂🤪😝

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 25, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> It’s gonna hit like 48°F today, gonna break out the SPEEDO and run around the hood!😃😄😂🤪😝



Yeah, we're supposed to hit 46F here today ... but it was 22 this morning. I've already called the Complaint Desk.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 25, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Yeah, we're supposed to hit 46F here today ... but it was 22 this morning. I've already called the Complaint Desk.


Put one in for me, If I lived in Wisconsin and went to Green Bay with my shirt of in January that's just brain dead froze! I live in Texas, Not just Texas but SE Texas. This don't cut it. Call them again and double complain. I don't want to set and listen to the automated "TUFF" department!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 25, 2022)

Another resident of SE Texas. Hey I prefer the cold to the 100 degree F and 90 % humidity. Go ahead and file a complaint for me also. The boss doesn't like the cold. I don't know who thought this was a good plan but stop it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 25, 2022)

I must say, however, I'm glad it's not Snowmageddon 2.0.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 25, 2022)

WOW HOOOO, It's 47 degrees in F, oh better not say that,

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 25, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> WOW HOOOO, It's 47 degrees in F, oh better not say that,


I hate you so much right now.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 25, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I hate you so much right now.


Maybe I can email you some!





But in the meantime




Oh sorry that’s is a quote from Davy Crockett when he left Congress!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2022)

Total whiteout at the moment; can’t see 100ft. Grading along and all of a sudden a haul truck goes by me. A bit unnerving

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 25, 2022)

Just returned to Conroe Texas. Still at 32 degrees F.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Total whiteout at the moment; can’t see 100ft. Grading along and all of a sudden a haul truck goes by me. A bit unnerving


I remember one time up at the Gray Rock quarry, we were heading down to the pit to work on the Hitachi shovel and it was cold, snowing and less than 50 foot visibility and I realized that it was darker behind the service truck than it should be.
I sped up a bit and used a turnout by a drilling rig to see what was going on and a Euclid went rumbling by as I did so.

The Euc had no idea I was in front of him!


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 26, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Total whiteout at the moment; can’t see 100ft. Grading along and all of a sudden a haul truck goes by me. A bit unnerving


Dude, be careful out there!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 26, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I remember one time up at the Gray Rock quarry, we were heading down to the pit to work on the Hitachi shovel and it was cold, snowing and less than 50 foot visibility and I realized that it was darker behind the service truck than it should be.
> I sped up a bit and used a turnout by a drilling rig to see what was going on and a Euclid went rumbling by as I did so.
> 
> The Euc had no idea I was in front of him!


That’s just to scary

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 26, 2022)

Meanwhile, back in SE Texas, 33° heading for 58°! Oh sorry for the rest of the world that would be fahrenhe, wouldn’t want you thinking I was walking on the Sun😅😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 26, 2022)

We might top out at 28 F. 58 degrees down there. I might need the air conditioner.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 26, 2022)

Right now, 33F, High today 51F, tomorrow 60F!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> That’s just to scary


It was a bit un-nerving - the Quarry operated a fleet of Euclids and one Caterpillar 773. All were ridiculously large trucks (though not as large as those at Geo's site) and could easily turn my truck into a stain in the road.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 26, 2022)

When I was at Kadena AB I was working AWACS E-3B/C. We had three aircraft and assigned one tug. When a plane landed we would tug it back into its revinment. The Tug was something like 25/30 thousand lbs (don’t quote me, big is what I know). We christened her Christine after the car in the movie! Very temperamental and the motor pool was on the other side of the base. One night she had to go to motor pool she was driven towards MP and she stalled out on perimeter road between the runway. This section was the bottom of a large dip (more like a shallow valley) and painted dark olive drab with just some reflective tape on her corners she was just a shadow (freaking hughe shadow). You don’t easily move this vehicle when she doesn’t want to move. That night a young airman was riding his bicycle home around one or two a clock in the morning. That section of the base is DARK! Coming down the hill with his head down not expecting it, he ment Christine, she didn’t even notice as she killed a young father, airman, husband! She stayed for three more days taking up half a lane while investigators did their thing! If I recall they had to bring a low boy in to retrieve her.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2022)

Snow flurries and around 2C/35F. Just the day late for a white Christmas…


----------



## yosimitesam (Jan 1, 2023)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 3, 2023)

*Good luck West Coast folks!*

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2023)

horseUSA said:


> *Good luck West Coast folks!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 700941


Yeah, we're gonna need it 

BTW, if you look closely at the image, you'll see "Redding" towards the top of California's outline.

That is where I am.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2023)

That looks like a bad thing. Stay safe guys.


----------



## GTX (Jan 3, 2023)

37 C (99 F) and storms/rain here today…Yuck!!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 3, 2023)

Glad you put that in Freedom Numbers.


----------



## GTX (Jan 3, 2023)

Freedom or Failure?

Countries that use Fahrenheit:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 3, 2023)

Freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jan 3, 2023)

Fools…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 3, 2023)

Yeah, we shoulda' gone metric when we had the chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 3, 2023)

If we had been born with 12 fingers & 12 toes, we would all be using the imperial measurements.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 4, 2023)

Huh, looking at the map of the Pacific with that big swirly thing out there is like summertime down here, usually just another Tuesday...

Seriously though, take care out there guys, them thar storms can put a hurt on you real quick.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 4, 2023)

32F and sleeting. On top of about a foot of snow.


----------



## Viking1066 (Jan 4, 2023)

Rainy on and off.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2023)

And...that cyclone has just now hit northern California.

The wind outside is gusting over 60mph, driving the rain horizontal.

The sound of the wind blasting through the trees is hard to describe, but it's loud.


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 4, 2023)

As for weather, I can genuinely say that each day this week has been the best one so far this year. 

And as for temperature scales, if we were really committed to computers the temperature would either be 0 or 1.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 5, 2023)

GrauGeist said:


> And...that cyclone has just now hit northern California.
> 
> The wind outside is gusting over 60mph, driving the rain horizontal.
> 
> The sound of the wind blasting through the trees is hard to describe, but it's loud.


I can relate, strange how the roar of the wind can be constant, we're only about 3 months removed from our last storm. Stay safe my friend, them hurricanes are no joke.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sunday at 10:46 AM)

GTX said:


> Freedom or Failure?
> 
> Countries that use Fahrenheit:
> 
> View attachment 700953


Faildom of Freelure!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Yesterday at 3:22 AM)

GTX said:


> Freedom or Failure?
> 
> Countries that use Fahrenheit:
> 
> View attachment 700953


F is an inferial measurement.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Yesterday at 8:43 AM)

Freezing rain and 30F.


----------



## Marcel (Yesterday at 2:45 PM)

MIflyer said:


> And as for temperature scales, if we were really committed to computers the temperature would either be 0 or 1.


Todays temperature is 1011°C according to my computer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Warspite63 (Yesterday at 2:49 PM)

Blinding sunlight and up to -6C here .... warm enough to leave the gloves and ski jacket at home when walking the dog. Definitely an improvement on the -44C wind chills we had before Christmas.... Of course, the dog thought THAT was just fine .... he's half husky.......


----------



## Greg Boeser (Yesterday at 3:36 PM)

Marcel said:


> Todays temperature is 1011 C according to my computer.


Sounds like a meltdown.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

Greg Boeser said:


> Sounds like a meltdown.


Only it’s binary, so in hexadecimal it would be B°C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Yesterday at 5:28 PM)

Every once in a while, on a cold day, the local airport Automated Weather Observation Station gives the Density Altitude as something like "Negative 2,000 ft."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Yesterday at 5:59 PM)

The local METAR for RDD today is showing -406ft. DA.

The other day, it was showing "Broken Broken Overcast" and -416ft. DA.

I hate it when the overcast breaks, it's such a pain in the ass to fix...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Yesterday at 6:02 PM)

Yup. It can't be welded. It has to be braised.


----------



## GrauGeist (Yesterday at 6:05 PM)

There is always JB Weld as a fall-back, too.


----------



## Warspite63 (Yesterday at 6:17 PM)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yup. It can't be welded. It has to be braised.


Duct tape. It can fix anything. Just ask Aeroflot..............

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Yesterday at 6:53 PM)

I think when you break the sound barrier you break the overcast, too. We do hear quite a few sonic booms around here these days.

Has anyone ever said, "We can't take off! The Density Altitude is too negative!" 

Admittedly there was a period some time back where they had an unusually strong high pressure area in Alaska and the FAA grounded all aircraft because the altimeters could not be properly calibrated.


----------



## GrauGeist (Yesterday at 7:03 PM)

Here in Redding, Benton Field (O85) sits at 723ft. ASL and during summer, the DA can be impressive.

Several summers back, the air temp was 115°F, calm and conditions were such, that the DA was well over 4,000ft.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

